# 20.7.2 has arrived!



## Rob Helmerichs

Earlier discussion here.

Any questions?


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Earlier discussion here.
> Any questions?


I forced a connection: no update. Tomorrow.... I'll be looking at changes in the diagnostics stuff. Maybe RS Corrected will now work. Maybe Paired: will now work. I have two basic Roamio units, and only one gets on the list. It's easier to compare changes that way. I also tried my Mini: no update.


----------



## Dan203

I'm just hoping it fixes the HDMI issues with the Bolt. It's super annoying.


----------



## mrizzo80

I was on the Priority List. Forced a connection, downloaded the update, got a Pending Restart, and it's installing now.


----------



## mrizzo80

Bug fix: You can now click "Play" when you are on a show's episode list and have it open up Hulu and Amazon Prime. Previously, this would throw an error on everything other than Netflix. They still don't initiate playback automatically on Amazon shows though - just takes you to the episode home page in the app.


----------



## chiguy50

I got 20.7.2 on my Mini this afternoon. No update yet on the Roamio Pro host, though.

The new menus look nice, but it will take me some time to acclimate to the reconfigured layouts.


----------



## JoeKustra

Perhaps the Roamio menus now match the Bolt?

We now have the shadow logo. No more color. The cable card stuff is still SD. Except for the guide "new" is darker. If I add an app, it is my Shows too. Pandora, however, is still just an app.

An off-line TiVo is no longer gray: it shows as an "!".

RC22? That could be why it took so long. I could detect no changes to System Information, except its location.


----------



## gor88

Oh crap. I kicked off the update. Unfortunately, I am getting the 4 flashing lights upon restart. 

I am using a 4TB Seagate HD, but haven't seen the 4 flashing lights since I switched to the Rosewill Armer enclosure. 

I am fully shutting down the HD and the Tivo for a little while to see if maybe it will come back up. CRAP!!!


----------



## gor88

I have a regular Bolt


----------



## JoeKustra

gor88 said:


> Oh crap. I kicked off the update. Unfortunately, I am getting the 4 flashing lights upon restart.
> I am using a 4TB Seagate HD, but haven't seen the 4 flashing lights since I switched to the Rosewill Armer enclosure.
> I am fully shutting down the HD and the Tivo for a little while to see if maybe it will come back up. CRAP!!!


I'm really old school. When I see "Pending...", I put the box into Standby and pull the plug. With a Roamio, it doesn't power up into Standby either.


----------



## gonzotek

Update came in ok for me this evening (kicked it off manually). I signed up to the list quite early. Roamio Plus with 3TB drive upgrade. The Apps menu is a much better experience than the old odd mess of video providers/music & photos/apps & games/etc. menus they had before. If we had ever got to dozens/hundreds of high quality apps, then categories/some kind of hierarchy would have made sense...as it is, I'm only counting around 2 dozen entries max in that list, including 2 music apps, plex, the opera tv store, and every video provider available(most of which I don't use and normally have turned off).

Going to take me awhile to get used to the new color scheme, but I never really cared for the yellow highlight all that much. Other than the cosmetic, anyone know or hear or care-to-guess about any under-the-hood changes/features? e.g. is there any change to the opera html engine? or any api/rpc additions/changes/removals?


----------



## gor88

Guys, there may be an issue with this update for those with non-factory drives. I have a Seagate ST4000DM000 drive that had been working a full year and has gone through several version updates with no issue. Now, I get the 4 flashing lights of death. I hooked up the original hard drive and that is working, so something may have corrupted a crucial file on the Seagate.

I am hoping that there is a process to somehow hook the Seagate to the PC and rescue the 1.3TB or so of shows, wipe the Seagate and do the drive process I did before, then move the programs back after the external drive is working on 20.7.2.


----------



## astrohip

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Any questions?


Did it fix the jerky FF2X?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

astrohip said:


> Did it fix the jerky FF2X?


I don't use FF (30-sec-skip guy), so I wouldn't be able to tell the difference...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

gor88 said:


> Guys, there may be an issue with this update for those with non-factory drives. I have a Seagate ST4000DM000 drive that had been working a full year and has gone through several version updates with no issue. Now, I get the 4 flashing lights of death. I hooked up the original hard drive and that is working, so something may have corrupted a crucial file on the Seagate.
> 
> I am hoping that there is a process to somehow hook the Seagate to the PC and rescue the 1.3TB or so of shows, wipe the Seagate and do the drive process I did before, then move the programs back after the external drive is working on 20.7.2.


I have a Roamio Plus with an upgraded WD HD in it and no problems after the software update.


----------



## mattack

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't use FF (30-sec-skip guy), so I wouldn't be able to tell the difference...


I use 30 sec skip (or SkipMode) to get through commercials, but still use 2FF to skim through news shows/the padding before a recording, etc.. It's really really noticeable.


----------



## TonyD79

Bolt here. 

Cleaner TiVo central. 

Apps rather than find to go to Netflix et al. 

Search and one pass is bigger. 

Favorites screen seems faster and big logos. I don't remember them. 

Some general cleanup and just snappier overall.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Definitely feels like a more modern UI. I think I like it, but it will take a little getting used to.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

For those who got the update and have a BOLT has the HDMI handshake issue been resolved?


----------



## cwoody222

Arrived on my Roamio this morning. Not yet on my Mini.


----------



## csell

Might have already been addressed, but I could not find it. Are all of the screens now in HD, such as settings, and devices?


----------



## JoE 15

Not much change I can tell other than TiVo Central being consolidated. Not a huge deal, but there is a ton of dead space now at the bottom of the screen on TiVo Central.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoE 15 said:


> Not much change I can tell other than TiVo Central being consolidated. Not a huge deal, but there is a ton of dead space now at the bottom of the screen on TiVo Central.


Think of all the ads they could fit in there!


----------



## MikeBear

The colors in the menus on my Roamio with this update hurt/strain my eyes. The contrast is way off (too light) for people with Lasik monovision, which I am one of.

Does anybody know a way to get back the old colors, which are perfect for me and my eyes.


----------



## atmuscarella

When people talk about this update they really need to identify if they have a Roamio or a Bolt. What has changed is different for each.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

MikeBear said:


> The colors in the menus on my Roamio with this update hurt/strain my eyes. The contrast is way off (too light) for people with Lasik monovision, which I am one of.
> 
> Does anybody know a way to get back the old colors, which are perfect for me and my eyes.


I think with upgrades there is no going back. And even if you could roll it back, at some point you would be forced to upgrade as no new guide updates would be received until you restarted the TiVo and installed the update. At least I'm pretty sure that's how it works but maybe some long time users know a workaround.


----------



## MikeBear

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I think with upgrades there is no going back. And even if you could roll it back, at some point you would be forced to upgrade as no new guide updates would be received until you restarted the TiVo and installed the update. At least I'm pretty sure that's how it works but maybe some long time users know a workaround.


I'd hope there is a way to *simply change the colors*, NOT roll back the update.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

MikeBear said:


> I'd hope there is a way to *simply change the colors*, NOT roll back the update.


I think that's also a no-go but would defer to others.


----------



## randywalters

atmuscarella said:


> When people talk about this update they really need to identify if they have a Roamio or a Bolt. What has changed is different for each.


My Premiere got the update too, so add that to the list.

Menus look a little cleaner, selections in the Guide and Tivo Central that were previously highlighted in yellow are now white, folder and recording icons look a little different, and navigating the menus is a little quicker.

But now the little Tivo guy is just a gray shadow figure and no longer has a face so that's sad.

.


----------



## DBrunetti

Music still doesn't play on a Mini. Also no Tubi TV on the Mini.


----------



## primaryforce

gor88 said:


> Guys, there may be an issue with this update for those with non-factory drives. I have a Seagate ST4000DM000 drive that had been working a full year and has gone through several version updates with no issue. Now, I get the 4 flashing lights of death. I hooked up the original hard drive and that is working, so something may have corrupted a crucial file on the Seagate.
> 
> I am hoping that there is a process to somehow hook the Seagate to the PC and rescue the 1.3TB or so of shows, wipe the Seagate and do the drive process I did before, then move the programs back after the external drive is working on 20.7.2.


gor88,

I have the 4 flashing lights on my Bolt with an external 6 TB WD Red this morning. I guess the upgrade did not like my hacking to add extra storage. I will be curious to see others with this issue and how they "fixed" the problem. I will probably try reconnecting the original 500 GB and see if that resolves the problem. If that works I will then switch back to the 6TB external and see what happens.

Primaryforce


----------



## NYHeel

mattack said:


> I use 30 sec skip (or SkipMode) to get through commercials, but still use 2FF to skim through news shows/the padding before a recording, etc.. It's really really noticeable.


Just a heads-up that if it's a skip mode enabled show you can just Channel Up (skip mode) through the padding/delay before a show starts. I use this all the time for Sunday night CBS shows that frequently start late due to football overruns. Just one channel up gets you to the start of the show.


----------



## astrohip

So has anyone replied on whether FF2X is back to smooth? Apologies if I missed it...


----------



## TonyD79

randywalters said:


> But now the little Tivo guy is just a gray shadow figure and no longer has a face so that's sad.
> 
> .


That's to hide the tears.


----------



## tim_m

Still no update here for me on my Roamio or mini.


----------



## sar840t2

MikeBear said:


> I'd hope there is a way to *simply change the colors*, NOT roll back the update.


That will be implemented along with user profiles ;-)


----------



## TonyD79

HenryFarpolo said:


> For those who got the update and have a BOLT has the HDMI handshake issue been resolved?


Can't help you. I've never had an issue.


----------



## tarheelblue32

csell said:


> Might have already been addressed, but I could not find it. Are all of the screens now in HD, such as settings, and devices?


Yes, all the screens now appear to be in HD. The HDUI is finally complete! How long did that take, 7 years?


----------



## DVR_Dave

tarheelblue32 said:


> Yes, all the screens now appear to be in HD. The HDUI is finally complete! How long did that take, 7 years?





JoeKustra said:


> The cable card stuff is still SD.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I think the only CableCard menus that are still SD are the ones that come from the CableCard itself...


----------



## southerndoc

Is there a change log posted somewhere? Curious what was changed with the Bolt and Mini, particularly menus.


----------



## gonzotek

geekmedic said:


> Is there a change log posted somewhere? Curious what was changed with the Bolt and Mini, particularly menus.


I haven't seen one for 20.7.2 yet, but here's hoping they do post it here:
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## lpwcomp

Didn't put any of my TiVos on the priority list but my Roamio Pro has it. Is it just me, or are they using a smaller font? Hard for me to tell for sure as I rarely access that TiVo directly.


----------



## sharkster

lpwcomp said:


> Didn't put any of my TiVos on the priority list but my Roamio Pro has it. Is it just me, or are they using a smaller font? Hard for me to tell for sure as I rarely access that TiVo directly.


I was just wondering if the people getting this update are only from priority list requests. Two Bolts here and nothing yet. I didn't sign up on the priority list for either of mine.


----------



## gor88

primaryforce said:


> gor88,
> 
> I have the 4 flashing lights on my Bolt with an external 6 TB WD Red this morning. I guess the upgrade did not like my hacking to add extra storage. I will be curious to see others with this issue and how they "fixed" the problem. I will probably try reconnecting the original 500 GB and see if that resolves the problem. If that works I will then switch back to the 6TB external and see what happens.
> 
> Primaryforce


Yes, I hooked my original 500GB drive and it went ahead and successfully updated that one to 20.7.2 and it is fully operational, minus the 1 Passes and previously recorded content.

I am reaching out to the Weaknees help forum for advice on running Kickstart 54, 57, 58 and/or 52 to see if I can possibly get the big drive fixed and bootable. If so, I will try and see if that works. If it does, I figure I'll install pytivo and download content to my NAS, which has more than enough room for all of the content.


----------



## DocNo

gor88 said:


> Guys, there may be an issue with this update for those with non-factory drives.


Not me - I have a 6TB HGST drive (959 DH or 6606 SD hours of recoding time in system info) and my Tivo updated just fine.

Indeed, I haven't been on the forums here for some time so I had no idea an update was coming, and only came today see what's up with it. I noticed the highlight bar is now silver and that some other elements looked slightly different so I started exploring and was pleasantly surprised to see that just about everything is now in HD - woot! Usually when there is an update there is a system message about it, but there wasn't a thing in the messages this time which is odd but not that big a deal. Since they did change the UI, I'm surprised this is one of the few times they didn't include a system update message.

Even better - all the lists and functions I have tried are much, much faster. This is the first Tivo update I can remember that sped my Tivo up instead of slowing it down. Simply amazing!


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> Didn't put any of my TiVos on the priority list but my Roamio Pro has it. Is it just me, or are they using a smaller font? Hard for me to tell for sure as I rarely access that TiVo directly.


Anywhere they added HD menus, and there is a video window, I think they dropped the font a few points.


----------



## DocNo

sharkster said:


> I was just wondering if the people getting this update are only from priority list requests.


Nope - I didn't even know there was a list to sign up for yet my Romio Plus got it this morning sometime.


----------



## DocNo

astrohip said:


> Did it fix the jerky FF2X?


I just tested it on my Romio Plus with an upgraded hard drive and YES - finally, fast forward (and reverse!) is smooth again.


----------



## MikeBear

sharkster said:


> I was just wondering if the people getting this update are only from priority list requests. Two Bolts here and nothing yet. I didn't sign up on the priority list for either of mine.


I wasn't on the priority list, and I got it last night. Roamio basic here.


----------



## sharkster

Thanks, Mike and Doc. I was wondering since I stopped doing the Priority list a while back. So far nothing here unless my bedroom Tivo has changed throughout the morning.


----------



## lpwcomp

Just checked and my Roamio Basic is "Pending Restart".


----------



## aaronwt

I completely missed this priority update list. I just signed up one of my Bolts for it. So I'll check when I get home tonight. As of last night though, none of my boxes had the update. Hopefully I don't run into any issues when they receive the update.


----------



## b_scott

anyone get this on Premiere?


----------



## astrohip

DocNo said:


> I just tested it on my Romio Plus with an upgraded hard drive and YES - finally, fast forward (and reverse!) is smooth again.


Thanks! And good news!


----------



## atmuscarella

b_scott said:


> anyone get this on Premiere?


See This Post: 20.7.2 has arrived!


----------



## FitzAusTex

Roamio Base upgraded to a WD 3tb since 2014, not on priority list, pending restart since yesterday, I restarted it today. All is functional so far. Preferred the yellow accents to white, but I'll adjust. Font pitch seems identical to me. Appreciate the HD menu, particularly since I force connection daily and it would jump me to live if I forgot to pause first. Otherwise, it seems like my Roamio, sluggish apps and all.


----------



## Bradon Thomas

I have a Bolt and my 6 year old son accidently kicked off the update this morning.

4.5 hours later its still running. Not sure if I should be concerned or not (first major update since owned). Is this update taking this long for anyone else? Afraid to reset or brick the dvr.


----------



## b_scott

it's not like this, right? Sorry, not home but I'm curious.

Tivo's Next Generation User Experience - Demo


----------



## atmuscarella

Bradon Thomas said:


> I have a Bolt and my 6 year old son accidently kicked off the update this morning.
> 
> 4.5 hours later its still running. Not sure if I should be concerned or not (first major update since owned). Is this update taking this long for anyone else? Afraid to reset or brick the dvr.


Sorry, but you likely have a problem, even major updates don't take 4.5 hours. Sooner or latter you are going to have to unplug it and hope it comes up when you plug it back in.

Good Luck


----------



## jrtroo

b_scott said:


> it's not like this, right? Sorry, not home but I'm curious.
> 
> Tivo's Next Generation User Experience - Demo


That is supposed to be an optional, un-reversable, update. Not this one.


----------



## b_scott

ah ok


----------



## sharkster

b_scott said:


> it's not like this, right? Sorry, not home but I'm curious.
> 
> Tivo's Next Generation User Experience - Demo


Yikes! That doesn't look very pleasing at all to me.

My one complaint of late has been the lack of choices for all those little windows (currently on the top of the Tivo Central screen) and not being able to just get rid of them. Even if you uncheck everything in the 'choices' given you have to see those 4 little windows. I had to just check 'in my shows' to make it a little less bad but often it also shows different things that I have not chosen.

I like choices and something like this s/b a choice, IMO.


----------



## atmuscarella

b_scott said:


> it's not like this, right? Sorry, not home but I'm curious.
> 
> Tivo's Next Generation User Experience - Demo


No that is not what this update is. That is a new UI refered to as Hydra, this update is just an update. Search for Hydra and you should find threads about it.


----------



## sharkster

atmuscarella said:


> No that is not what this update is. That is a new UI refereed to as Hydra, this update is just an update. Search for Hydra and you should find threads about it.


Whew!


----------



## Jed1

Had pending restart on both my Roamios, download was earlier this morning, did not sign up for Priority update. Will have to get used to the menus as the location of certain menu have changed.


----------



## aaronwt

Jed1 said:


> Had pending restart on both my Roamios, download was earlier this morning, did not sign up for Priority update. Will have to get used to the menus as the location of certain menu have changed.


Sweet!! So it sounds like the menus are now consistent with the Bolts?


----------



## Jed1

aaronwt said:


> Sweet!! So it sounds like the menus are now consistent with the Bolts?


Yes We now have the Bolt Menu and the flat look. I see someone posted that even the Premieres got it to.


----------



## Bradon Thomas

atmuscarella said:


> Sorry, but you likely have a problem, even major updates don't take 4.5 hours. Sooner or latter you are going to have to unplug it and hope it comes up when you plug it back in.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks. I appreciate the insight. I went ahead and restarted it and it completed the. update ok.


----------



## lpwcomp

Looks to me that at least one of the SD displays has changed - S2 & S3 NPL, and TD & pyTivo shares.


----------



## steneni

Got my update to Roam Pro today. My Premier XL and Elite boxes still pending. Still playing with new look and feel. Tivo bong sound gone but is enabled, I suspect I need a reboot restore.


----------



## samccfl99

astrohip said:


> So has anyone replied on whether FF2X is back to smooth? Apologies if I missed it...


I don't see anyone answering you or I missed it. *Yes*, it did seem to fix that crazy FF/REW bug, which was my pet peeve. I love the new colors. I don't see why some are complaining. I have a Roamio Pro and it is also nice they finally

made most of the menus in HD so the sound and picture window are now there. I was on the priority list and got it on my RP and Mini this morning.

Has anyone seen any problems with audio out of sync sometimes? I need to test more to pin it down. I have had my receiver set for a 3ms delay for years and it has always worked fine. I am very sensitive about this. Just wondering.

_*OF COURSE THEY DID NOT DO ANYTHING SPECTACULAR, BUT AT LEAST THEY DID MAKE SOME MINOR IMPROVEMENTS and hopefully no screwups *(still no screen saver like the X1 (never will be) and still no menu to pick the last x number of things viewed).
_
*RC22...BETTER THAN RC2...LOL*_ _


----------



## tim_m

Got the update on my Roamio Plus this morning but not on my mini just yet.


----------



## tim_m

I also notice slight changes to the colored circles in the recording list.


----------



## Ken_S

samccfl99 said:


> ...
> Has anyone seen any problems with audio out of sync sometimes? I need to test more to pin it down. I have had my receiver set for a 3ms delay for years and it has always worked fine. I am very sensitive about this. Just wondering.
> ...


With 20.7.2, I haven't noticed sync issues at normal speed but found in QuickMode the audio is very much out of sync on both my Roamio and Mini.


----------



## astrohip

samccfl99 said:


> I don't see anyone answering you or I missed it. *Yes*, it did seem to fix that crazy FF/REW bug, which was my pet peeve.


Thanks. Drove me crazy too.

I'm away from home, may be updated when I return next week. I have a Premiere and two Roamios. Strangely, the Premiere never had the choppy FF2X, the Roamio did.


----------



## tim_m

Ken_S said:


> With 20.7.2, I haven't noticed sync issues at normal speed but found in QuickMode the audio is very much out of sync on both my Roamio and Mini.


That sucks, i use quickmode sometimes just to get through my shows a bit faster.


----------



## UCLABB

I like the way recording shows on My Shows list are now solid red. And if it's recording in a folder, the red dot is brighter and easier to see.


----------



## tim_m

UCLABB said:


> I like the way recording shows on My Shows list are now solid red. And if it's recording in a folder, the red dot is brighter and easier to see.


Yes i like that too. It looks so much better.


----------



## mrizzo80

Updated color scheme is nice. And the new HD screens are nice. I like having the video window persistent no matter where I go.

I'm looking forward to Hydra, but, I think the current interface is just fine. I'd be fine staying on it if they would add some sort of "continue watching" algorithm to the unused right-hand side of the "My Shows" area of TiVo Central that automatically determined what you are most likely to continue watching next. (Basically, it would figure out the shows you are binge watching and present them front and center. Or just give us a way to pin a handful of shows in there.)


----------



## tim_m

I just noticed that the video preview is persistent no matter where you go. I like that, i hated when it would go away if you went into settings.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

For my part, I hate the video preview, and removed it ages ago. I got spoiled on too many shows by that #$*^ thing!


----------



## tim_m

My recording light seems to have gotten stuck on after my daily 4pm recording. I hope that isn't a new bug.


----------



## mrizzo80

tim_m said:


> My recording light seems to have gotten stuck on after my daily 4pm recording. I hope that isn't a new bug.


On the chance you don't care about the lights showing at all, you can turn off the front panel lights in the Settings menu somewhere. I have mine turned off. It will still blink the amber light when using the remote.


----------



## TonyD79

mrizzo80 said:


> Updated color scheme is nice. And the new HD screens are nice. I like having the video window persistent no matter where I go.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Hydra, but, I think the current interface is just fine. I'd be fine staying on it if they would add some sort of "continue watching" algorithm to the unused right-hand side of the "My Shows" area of TiVo Central that automatically determined what you are most likely to continue watching next. (Basically, it would figure out the shows you are binge watching and present them front and center. Or just give us a way to pin a handful of shows in there.)


No thanks. I hate utilities that think they know what you want to do. Netflix does that now and I hate it. Hulu does that in the new interface which hasn't made it to TiVo or Roku yet (thank god). Hate it.

I know where I want to go and what I want to do. No algorithm will ever know what I am in the mood for.


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> For my part, I hate the video preview, and removed it ages ago. I got spoiled on too many shows by that #$*^ thing!


Have no idea how. I've had it for over a decade between TiVo and DIRECTV and never had anything ever spoiled. I always hated that TiVo used to turn it off when I was poking around. I don't want to stop watching tv because I'm checking the status of something.

At least you can choose.


----------



## tarheelblue32

samccfl99 said:


> Has anyone seen any problems with audio out of sync sometimes? I need to test more to pin it down. I have had my receiver set for a 3ms delay for years and it has always worked fine. I am very sensitive about this. Just wondering.


Now that you mention it, I can detect a slight audio sync issue on my Roamio Plus. It's pretty slight, but it's definitely there.


----------



## DBrunetti

There definitely is a noticeable sync issue when using Quickmode which I use frequently while watching certain shows. I also noticed that the scroll at the bottom of the MSNBC screen doesn't run as smoothly in Quickmode as it did before the update.


----------



## samccfl99

The out of sync audio seems to come and go. Need to do more testing with MPEG-2 QM and not, and MPEG-4 the same testing. I usually watch *ALL* my news and cspan, etc on QM. Also some of late night shows. It also *seems* to happen on my Mini sometimes, and that is just Composite sound I have in my bedroom.

UPDATE: Actually it seems worse on MPEG-4 WITHOUT QM...oh boy...

We had to suffer for over 4 months with that crappy FF/REW Bug and now we have to put up with this crap??? They better find a patch for this or send out another update OR...OR...OR...Or freaking nothing. They don't get money from many of us since most are on LS, so why would they care? 
*
THEY HAVE ALWAYS BEEN HACKS PROGRAMMING-WISE...NOT HAPPY...

PS, WHO WANTS THAT HYDRA CRAP??????????????*


----------



## ClearToLand

Rob Helmerichs said:


> tim_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I just noticed that the video preview is persistent no matter where you go.* I like that, i hated when it would go away if you went into settings.
> 
> 
> 
> For my part, *I hate the video preview, and removed it ages ago*. I got spoiled on too many shows by that #$*^ thing!
Click to expand...

Shoot! Everywhere? Now I'll have to search for where to permanently turn it off on Roamio OTAs B and C since currently I just use them for 'overflow' until I install my WD Red 3TB in Roamio Basic A and have just been hitting 'Arrow Down' each time I wake one from 'Sleep' to transfer some shows since it, Video Preview, is just displaying some random channel anyway.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

samccfl99 said:


> The out of sync audio seems to come and go.


Yeah, I find pausing and restarting can often "fix" it, or 30-sec skip, etc.


----------



## HerronScott

Signed up our Roamio Pro, Bolt and Mini a while back on the priority list and haven't receive it yet on any of them.

Scott


----------



## samccfl99

HerronScott said:


> Signed up our Roamio Pro, Bolt and Mini a while back on the priority list and haven't receive it yet on any of them.
> 
> Scott


Well you let us know about the out of sync audio when you get it.

I was going to call "support" and ask for a supervisor, but it looks like they close an hour earlier now...OF COURSE...

Phone support
Customer support:
Weekdays - 7am to 6pm PT
Weekends - 8am to 5pm PT
877-367-8486

YOU OUT THERE MARGRET????


----------



## samccfl99

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, I find pausing and restarting can often "fix" it, or 30-sec skip, etc.


yeah, NO (not that that is a suitable solution anyway). I usually do a regular restart and update and then put it in standby and unplug and reboot, but I did not this time. NOT THAT I THINK THAT WOULD FIX IT....


----------



## tarheelblue32

samccfl99 said:


> The out of sync audio seems to come and go. Need to do more testing with MPEG-2 QM and not, and MPEG-4 the same testing. I usually watch *ALL* my news and cspan, etc on QM. Also some of late night shows. It also *seems* to happen on my Mini sometimes, and that is just Composite sound I have in my bedroom.
> 
> UPDATE: Actually it seems worse on MPEG-4 WITHOUT QM...oh boy...
> 
> We had to suffer for over 4 months with that crappy FF/REW Bug and now we have to put up with this crap??? They better find a patch for this or send out another update OR...OR...OR...Or freaking nothing. They don't get money from many of us since most are on LS, so why would they care?
> *
> THEY HAVE ALWAYS BEEN HACKS PROGRAMMING-WISE...NOT HAPPY...
> 
> PS, WHO WANTS THAT HYDRA CRAP??????????????*


I want them to fix all the bugs in this UI before moving on to the next one.


----------



## samccfl99

tarheelblue32 said:


> I want them to fix all the bugs in this UI before moving on to the next one.


I am sorry and good luck...


----------



## TonyBlunt

Why start an upgrade at 8pm?? Stupid....

Apart from that it looks crisper and seems to respond faster.


----------



## Mikeguy

TonyBlunt said:


> Why start an upgrade at 8pm?? Stupid....


Why not, if it fits your schedule? Different people.


----------



## foghorn2

Now my Roamios menus look like the Bolt inside a box sitting in the closet. Looks boring with no colors.

Wish Tivo would implement a changable interface and let you choose the colors, like the old SA cable boxes.


----------



## Chuck_IV

OMG, who came up with this new monochrome color scheme? It's HORRID! My wife actually thought something had gone wrong with the box because of how bad it looks.

Grey everywhere. It's like a half done project that they just gave up on. They took all the character out of the look.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southerndoc

I wasn't on the priority list (was on it for previous releases, not sure if that affects anything). Several of my Minis got it, which I like (the white scroll bar matches my Bolt+). My Bolt+ is still on 20.7.1.


----------



## idksmy

tarheelblue32 said:


> I want them to fix all the bugs in this UI before moving on to the next one.


You obviously don't work in software development.


----------



## bicker

We got the update on our Roameo and our mini yesterday. Haven't checked all the aspects of it out but what we noticed right off was that the closed caption configuration was completely messed up. I don't know if it just reset to some very poorly thought-out default or somehow took our old settings and reversed them. Regardless it is just a matter of a resetting.

This message may have been entered via voice recognition. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## HerronScott

TonyBlunt said:


> Why start an upgrade at 8pm?? Stupid....


You mean your TiVo rebooted at 8pm and started the upgrade? It should have scheduled it for an early morning time (pending restart). Of course if your TiVo rebooted for other reasons at 8pm, it would do the upgrade as well.

Scott


----------



## Blakeintosh

geekmedic said:


> I wasn't on the priority list (was on it for previous releases, not sure if that affects anything). Several of my Minis got it, which I like (the white scroll bar matches my Bolt+). My Bolt+ is still on 20.7.1.


My Bolt+ has not gotten 20.7.2 yet either. I just had it phone home twice. My Roamio Pro, Roamio Base, white Bolt and Mini's all updated automatically. I did not sign up any of them on the Priority list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steneni

Chuck_IV said:


> OMG, who came up with this new monochrome color scheme? It's HORRID! My wife actually thought something had gone wrong with the box because of how bad it looks.
> 
> Grey everywhere. It's like a half done project that they just gave up on. They took all the character out of the look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


!00% agree, backwards step Tivo!


----------



## Blakeintosh

gor88 said:


> Guys, there may be an issue with this update for those with non-factory drives. I have a Seagate ST4000DM000 drive that had been working a full year and has gone through several version updates with no issue. Now, I get the 4 flashing lights of death. I hooked up the original hard drive and that is working, so something may have corrupted a crucial file on the Seagate.
> 
> I am hoping that there is a process to somehow hook the Seagate to the PC and rescue the 1.3TB or so of shows, wipe the Seagate and do the drive process I did before, then move the programs back after the external drive is working on 20.7.2.


I have a white Bolt with the Seagate 4 TB drive. It updated to 20.7.2 with no issues. Is it possible your 4 TB drive failed? I am on my 2nd one.  If this one fails too, I'm buying the 3 TB WD model that comes in the Bolt+. WeakKnees has it for sale now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

My Bolt+ got it yesterday, and 2 of my 3 minis got it overnight. All were put on the priority update list at the same time. Forced 2 network connections on that mini and still nothing.

All my minis were activated the same day, and the mini that didn't get it has an earlier TSN than the other two. I'd love to know how they decide when to update a box.


----------



## mrizzo80

The Hulu "freeze" bug may have been fixed in this release. I just watched back-to-back hour long dramas and it didn't freeze up on me. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Blakeintosh

Congratulations to TiVo for finally finishing the HDUI upgrade across all of it's modern hardware. As far as the coloring and design goes, this is what the Bolt has had since it launched. It's TiVo's version of the modern, flatter design that iOS, Android, Windows all adopted. Less cartoonish than the old design. I agree that it is less visually interesting, but it is more modern.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurker1

I can't find Music or Photos or my Home Network Applications in the new interface. Where did they go?


----------



## JoeKustra

Lurker1 said:


> I can't find Music or Photos or my Home Network Applications in the new interface. Where did they go?


Under Apps, (Games are gone, as they have been on the Mini for a while), Plex is now optional. Only fixed items are iHeartRadio and Pandora. Any added apps show here and in My Shows.


----------



## UCLABB

bicker said:


> We got the update on our Roameo and our mini yesterday. Haven't checked all the aspects of it out but what we noticed right off was that the closed caption configuration was completely messed up. I don't know if it just reset to some very poorly thought-out default or somehow took our old settings and reversed them. Regardless it is just a matter of a resetting.
> 
> This message may have been entered via voice recognition. Please excuse any typos.


Yeah, mine was fouled up as well. Had green container and text was too transparent.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

FWIW, the CC on my Roamio is exactly as it was...


----------



## schwinn

For those asking, I did receive it on my Premiere a day or two ago. I thought something was wrong, but obviously it's not... why can't they give a quick "popup" letting people know that they just got a new software version? They'll annoy the crap out of me with repeated add/remove channels, but not a simple message about this?

Anyway, my only hope is that they fix the H.264 issue on my Roamio (doesn't have the update yet) - resuming playback stalls for up to 5 seconds, depending on when you resume... that's the only thing bothering me at the moment. Has anyone else seen this problem and found that the new version fixes it (or is there some other fix available?)


----------



## CoxInPHX

Did anyone else get SkipMode on a Premiere XL4? I was very pleasantly surprised to see that.


----------



## tarheelblue32

CoxInPHX said:


> Did anyone else get SkipMode on a Premiere XL4? I was very pleasantly surprised to see that.


Hold up. The Premieres got SkipMode? That's got to be the biggest news of the update if that's true.


----------



## morac

I didn't sign up, but had it this morning. Was wondering what happen to the menu since there was no other indication an update had occurred. The entire UI is now HD finally on the Roamio, but other than that I haven't noticed any functional changes.


----------



## Jed1

tarheelblue32 said:


> Hold up. The Premieres got SkipMode? That's got to be the biggest news of the update if that's true.


Another question for the Premieres is did TiVo finally do away with the SD menu option on them?


----------



## Blakeintosh

tarheelblue32 said:


> Hold up. The Premieres got SkipMode? That's got to be the biggest news of the update if that's true.


SkipMode on the Premieres? Thats huge!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morac

My Premiere didn't get the update, only my Roamio and Mini did.


----------



## Steve

Rob Helmerichs said:


> FWIW, the CC on my Roamio is exactly as it was...


Maybe because it was set to the default anyway? My Bolt+ CC style got reset with my update.


----------



## JoeKustra

Not that it's high on anybody's priority list, but on my Roamio, Opera TV no longer functions.

MBT now has "Internal Temperature" after it. Odd, but no change in TCP Port 37 failure.

Since we have a clock on most screens, someone who's had time problems can run a network connection and watch the time.

Help hasn't had any work done on it. It still references the old TiVo Central items and suggests using Desktop Plus to transfer files.

We went from TiVo box Diagnostics to TiVo Diagnostics to just Diagnostics.


----------



## PCurry57

MikeBear said:


> The colors in the menus on my Roamio with this update hurt/strain my eyes. The contrast is way off (too light) for people with Lasik monovision, which I am one of.
> 
> Does anybody know a way to get back the old colors, which are perfect for me and my eyes.


I totally agree, got this on both my Premieres. HATE the new thumbs icons, and the bright white highlighted menu selections.

UGLY INTERFACE UPGRADE.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## thalador

I got the upgrade on my Roamio Pro and now it seems stuck in a network connect loop. It did upgrade, and I rebooted it a few times but it is stuck. Cannot modify network settings or anything. Any ideas?


----------



## Blakeintosh

PCurry57 said:


> I totally agree, got this on both my Premieres. HATE the new thumbs icons, and the bright white highlighted menu selections.
> 
> UGLY INTERFACE UPGRADE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Do your Premieres have SkipMode now?


----------



## JoeKustra

thalador said:


> I got the upgrade on my Roamio Pro and now it seems stuck in a network connect loop. It did upgrade, and I rebooted it a few times but it is stuck. Cannot modify network settings or anything. Any ideas?


Cold start?


----------



## PCurry57

tarheelblue32 said:


> Hold up. The Premieres got SkipMode? That's got to be the biggest news of the update if that's true.


Premiere 74632 and 74650 - NO on the SkipMode

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## PCurry57

Blakeintosh said:


> Do your Premieres have SkipMode now?


74632 original drive with ext WD - NO SkipMode
74650 original drive with ext WD - NO SkipMode

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m

Still no update for my mini. Maybe tonight or tomorrow. There definitely is a recording light bug that is affecting me. It is randomly turning on when nothing at all is recording.


----------



## Blakeintosh

PCurry57 said:


> 74632 original drive with ext WD - NO SkipMode
> 74650 original drive with ext WD - NO SkipMode
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


Can anyone else with a Premiere 4/XL4 (TCD750500 ,TCD758250) confirm that 20.7.2 added SkipMode for them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johncv

PCurry57 said:


> I totally agree, got this on both my Premieres. HATE the new thumbs icons, and the bright white highlighted menu selections.
> 
> UGLY INTERFACE UPGRADE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


But..but.. you got skip mode. Can't check my Premiere it got disconnected in order to connect the crappy DrectTV box.  The DrectTV box has an uglier interface and it does not have skip mode.


----------



## PCurry57

Johncv said:


> But..but.. you got skip mode. Can't check my Premiere it got disconnected in order to connect the crappy DrectTV box.  The DrectTV box has an uglier interface and it does not have skip mode.


NO, IT DID NOT GET SkipMode! That is an untrue rumor!

I have also experienced a problem with YouTube that previously only happened with Hulu. In the middle of a streaming video suddenly my TV popped up an NO SOURCE ON HDMI error screen. I just encountered another error while streaming a program recorded this afternoon on the Roamio OTA, I heard audio but screen was black. Upon stopping playback and restarting it both audio and video worked. This is buggy as all hell.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## randywalters

Jed1 said:


> Another question for the Premieres is did TiVo finally do away with the SD menu option on them?


Nope. I just tried it and i can still switch back to the SD Menu It fills the screen and looks a little stretched horizontally (i haven't tried SD since a few years so i don't remember if this is how it was before).


----------



## randywalters

tarheelblue32 said:


> Hold up. The Premieres got SkipMode? That's got to be the biggest news of the update if that's true.


I did not get Skip Mode on my lowly 2-tuner TCD746320 with this update, so maybe it's only on the 4-tuner cable models ? I had to google "Skip Mode" to see how it works on the Roamio/Bolt, and it's definitely not there on my Premiere. But now i know that 95% of the programming i record doesn't offer Skip anyway so i'm glad i looked into it ha ha.

Popup - SkipMode channels


----------



## denhearn

Is anyone seeing Closed Caption problems? On both of my Premieres when I select: Settings/Displays/Closed Captioning, my TiVo does a reboot. I believe this started with the 20.7.2.RC22 update.
(it also changed the background color of my CC's from transparent to Black) Thanks!


----------



## NashGuy

Had the update when I turned on my Roamio OTA this AM. (I wasn't on the priority update list.) I like the refreshed UI for the most part. Not sure about the bright white highlights though. I've encountered no bugs so far, although I haven't done too much with it yet.


----------



## Jed1

Watching Saving Private Ryan on AMC HD and Roamio just did a spontaneous reboot. I have no idea what caused it.


----------



## morac

denhearn said:


> Is anyone seeing Closed Caption problems? On both of my Premieres when I select: Settings/Displays/Closed Captioning, my TiVo does a reboot. I believe this started with the 20.7.2.RC22 update.
> (it also changed the background color of my CC's from transparent to Black) Thanks!


The update changed my CC settings, making the text transparent instead of the background, but I had no issues changing it back.


----------



## Jed1

randywalters said:


> Nope. I just tried it and i can still switch back to the SD Menu It fills the screen and looks a little stretched horizontally (i haven't tried SD since a few years so i don't remember if this is how it was before).


I can't remember if that was normal or not. TiVo took back both my Premiere 4s and gave me two new base Roamios in December 2015.


----------



## JonR

Roamio OTA updated to 20.7 RC22 now I noticed the stop and delete a recording stops the recording but does not delete it. I can easily repeat the bug. Can one of you verify this bug?

Where do you report bugs to TiVo?

Thanks,
John


----------



## lpwcomp

JonR said:


> Roamio OTA updated to 20.7 RC22 now I noticed the stop and delete a recording stops the recording but does not delete it. I can easily repeat the bug. Can one of you verify this bug?
> 
> Where do you report bugs to TiVo?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


This has been iffy for me for a long time.


----------



## justen_m

lpwcomp said:


> This has been iffy for me for a long time.


Same here. I occasionally see it, but not always. Sometimes it works (stop and deletes), sometimes it doesn't (stops but doesn't delete). I haven't found any pattern that predicts the behavior. None of my TiVos (Roamio and Bolt) have updated to 20.7.2 yet. With 20.7.2, does Stop&Delete always fail?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

lpwcomp said:


> This has been iffy for me for a long time.


Yeah, for me it happens not often, but occasionally. And has for as long as I can remember.


----------



## JoeKustra

JonR said:


> Roamio OTA updated to 20.7 RC22 now I noticed the stop and delete a recording stops the recording but does not delete it. I can easily repeat the bug. Can one of you verify this bug?
> 
> Where do you report bugs to TiVo?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


Contact Us


----------



## ggieseke

PCurry57 said:


> I totally agree, got this on both my Premieres. HATE the new thumbs icons, and the bright white highlighted menu selections.
> 
> UGLY INTERFACE UPGRADE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's different and I still miss the original non-flat multi-colored icon, but I can live with it. The icon was animated on my Series 2s and I got over that when I got my first Roamio. All I really care about is the basic functionality, and it's nice to finally have the preview window on everything except the CableCARD pairing screens.

If anyone wants a copy of the old startup video I can probably extract it.


----------



## RoamioJeff

PCurry57 said:


> UGLY INTERFACE UPGRADE.


Agreed.

What is it with all these flat ugly user interfaces everywhere? This Fisher-Price mentality seems to be infecting everything. And the contrast is sub optimal. Who did usability testing on this new UI?

Give us the option to choose the "classic" look.


----------



## Lurker1

Not only is it ugly, it is also harder to read. I catch myself squinting now when I didn't need to before. And my beloved Music and Photos apps are nowhere to be found.


----------



## justen_m

Lurker1 said:


> And my beloved Music and Photos apps are nowhere to be found.


!!! Is this on the Bolt, or Roamio, or both? Mine haven't gotten the update yet. Does this mean you're stuck using Plex for Music & Photos?


----------



## RoamioJeff

Lurker1 said:


> Not only is it ugly, it is also harder to read. I catch myself squinting now when I didn't need to before. And my beloved Music and Photos apps are nowhere to be found.


I never used photo apps, so I don't remember that.

But iHeart and Pandora are under "Apps" in TiVo Central. Are those the droids you're looking for?


----------



## tim_m

Is there really nobody that's received the update that's seeing the recording light issue i am?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I wish the "To-Do" was 1st option in the search, onepass, & Manage menu.


----------



## UCLABB

tim_m said:


> Is there really nobody that's received the update that's seeing the recording light issue i am?


Not me. Try a reboot?


----------



## tim_m

UCLABB said:


> Not me. Try a reboot?


Tried that and the light still goes on and off randomly.


----------



## MikeBear

Lurker1 said:


> Not only is it ugly, it is also harder to read. I catch myself squinting now when I didn't need to before. And my beloved Music and Photos apps are nowhere to be found.


Look under "APPS", 3rd line down in Tivo Central. It's all still there, it's just they now embedded stuff under different places...


----------



## Lurker1

MikeBear said:


> Look under "APPS", 3rd line down in Tivo Central. It's all still there, it's just they now embedded stuff under different places...


I am looking at "APPS" and they are not there. Where under APPS do you see "Music" and "Photos"?


----------



## Hamstring

I haven't had an issue with the update. I think it looks better. Simple and actually easier to read and navigate


----------



## primaryforce

gor88 said:


> I have a regular Bolt


From what I am seeing in the various threads, any drive larger than 3TB experiences the "4 flashing lights of death" after the firmware update. This happened to my 6TB WD Red yesterday. I replaced the eSata cable but that did not resolve the issue. Based on a suggestion I am running a complete "zeroing" of my drive but I am not hopeful. I think that once you see the lights flashing the drive will not connect to the Bolt. My next step will probably be to purchase a 3TB 3 1/2" drive.

Sent from my SM-T817T using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m

I think i found out the issue with my record light. The one pass manager was showing phantom new episodes for shows that are on summer hiatus and it was phantom recording them. Explain that one! I happened to notice it when i hit info and saw one of the tuners was apparently recording Bad Behavior even though it wasn't and currently isn't showing new episodes.


----------



## lpwcomp

My pyTivo photo share shows up under "Apps".


----------



## Mikeguy

ggieseke said:


> It's different and I still miss the original non-flat multi-colored icon, but I can live with it. The icon was animated on my Series 2s and I got over that when I got my first Roamio. All I really care about is the basic functionality, and it's nice to finally have the preview window on everything except the CableCARD pairing screens.
> 
> If anyone wants a copy of the old startup video I can probably extract it.


I still love that startup video--especially when the little TiVo guy jumps out of the video and into my own screen (it's magic!!)--and have visited it at Youtube.  Wonderful creativity there.


----------



## unitron

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I wish the "To-Do" was 1st option in the search, onepass, & Manage menu.


Can you still hit the TiVo button on the remote and then "2" to get to it?

(If they took that out I'm going to be sorely displeased with them)


----------



## Blakeintosh

primaryforce said:


> From what I am seeing in the various threads, any drive larger than 3TB experiences the "4 flashing lights of death" after the firmware update. This happened to my 6TB WD Red yesterday. I replaced the eSata cable but that did not resolve the issue. Based on a suggestion I am running a complete "zeroing" of my drive but I am not hopeful. I think that once you see the lights flashing the drive will not connect to the Bolt. My next step will probably be to purchase a 3TB 3 1/2" drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817T using Tapatalk


20.7.2 installed automatically on my white Bolt with a 4 TB Seagate drive and on my Roamino Basic with a 4 TB WD Green AV drive with no issues. Both are running like normal. There do seem to be some people having issues, but it doesn't appear to be happening to everyone with drives larger than 3 TB.


----------



## ggieseke

unitron said:


> Can you still hit the TiVo button on the remote and then "2" to get to it?
> 
> (If they took that out I'm going to be sorely displeased with them)


It still works.


----------



## DeDondeEs

Yesterday I finally got my Tivo Bolt working with my Cablecard and Tuning Adapter after a week of tech support calls and visits to my house. After seeing this thread, part of me thought it had something to do the new update. But now I see I haven't received it yet. Now I'm nervous about it updating...


----------



## gor88

Blakeintosh said:


> I have a white Bolt with the Seagate 4 TB drive. It updated to 20.7.2 with no issues. Is it possible your 4 TB drive failed? I am on my 2nd one. If this one fails too, I'm buying the 3 TB WD model that comes in the Bolt+. WeakKnees has it for sale now.


Actually, I just had Seagate's Sea Tools diagnostics fully completed this morning. 100% Pass on all tests, including the Long Generic that scans every sector, so no bad sectors period. Took 11 hours to run.

Going to follow up on the Weaknees forum and find out if I should run Kickstart 52 in my case... suspect an issue with the update process itself..


----------



## RayChuang88

I'm still on 20.7.1RC1. Is it possible TiVo is slowly rolling it out so they could check for possible bugs?


----------



## Blakeintosh

RayChuang88 said:


> I'm still on 20.7.1RC1. Is it possible TiVo is slowly rolling it out so they could check for possible bugs?


Yes, I believe they are. They may be rolling it out to people who have signed up in the past for pre-releases. That is the only difference that I can think of in my situation. 9 of my 11 devices were updated. The only two that weren't, have never been signed up for a pre-release.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

I'm a fan of the more austere UI, except I think the white highlight is too bright. I wish all the highlights were shaded, like the "search & manage" highlight in the left column.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steve said:


> I'm a fan of the more austere UI, except I think the white highlight is too bright. I wish all the highlights were shaded, like the "search & manage" highlight in the left column.
> 
> View attachment 29829


Although they do need to distinguish which actual item is highlighted as opposed to items higher up the chain...


----------



## JoeKustra

RayChuang88 said:


> I'm still on 20.7.1RC1. Is it possible TiVo is slowly rolling it out so they could check for possible bugs?


Same here. One has it, one doesn't. Same for Mini. And it's RC2 on my boxes.

I wonder why some have USA and some have USC, but no USB?


----------



## eherberg

Blakeintosh said:


> Yes, I believe they are. They may be rolling it out to people who have signed up in the past for pre-releases. That is the only difference that I can think of in my situation. 9 of my 11 devices were updated. The only two that weren't, have never been signed up for a pre-release.


With today being the day my last TiVo was being cancelled from my account, I was initiating network connections yesterday like an absolute madman hoping it would be available for my TiVo. I was hoping that the TiVo's next owner would have one less thing during setup to wait for. But ... not to be. It's eventual new owner will get to download and see the spiffy layout on the Roamio.


----------



## RayChuang88

Looking at the new UI, it appears we haven't seen THAT much change. I wonder will it still show live video on the upper right corner like it was with 20.7.1x releases.


----------



## Steve

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although they do need to distinguish which actual item is highlighted as opposed to items higher up the chain...


Agree. But I think the same highlight style in both columns would still show the hierarchy.


----------



## TonyD79

Steve said:


> Agree. But I think the same highlight style in both columns would still show the hierarchy.


It is probably more for consistency of highlight. You get the same kind of highlight in the guide. The shadow one would not stand out as well in the guide.

My Bolt has been white since I got it (I was off Tivo for a few years) and I don't even notice the color (my Minis were yellow).

FWIW, I like the cleaner look as well. Why have 3D imaged dots? What does that gain you?


----------



## Steve

TonyD79 said:


> It is probably more for consistency of highlight. You get the same kind of highlight in the guide. The shadow one would not stand out as well in the guide.


Ya. If they made the top and bottom edges of the shadow highlight a bit brighter, I think it would stand out better, even in the guide. Halfway between the current color and the text color, e.g.


----------



## aaronwt

I got 20.7.2 on one of my 4TB Bolts this morning. I'm glad it came back up without any issues. I guess now I'll put my other TiVos on the priority list. And hopefully they will get it by tomorrow.


----------



## DBrunetti

So before 20.7.2 I could play my music collection on the Roamio but not on my 2 minis. This morning I tried to play music on the Roamio but received the same server error message that the minis display. Photos work fine on all three devices. Is anybody else seeing this same issue.


----------



## Dan203

I got it on one of my Minis, which I did not put on the list, but still haven't got it on the Bolt that I did put on the list.


----------



## worachj

The choppy and inconsistent 1FF, 2FF & 3FF problem seems to be fixed on my Bolt. Just in time for the upcoming football season!


----------



## mattyro7878

Original Bolt and 2 tuner Premiere, both on update list. Nothing so far. From what I see I wont see a difference in the Bolt, will I?


----------



## mattyro7878

I dont know Roamios...did they have the yellow highlighting like Premiere?


----------



## TonyD79

mattyro7878 said:


> Original Bolt and 2 tuner Premiere, both on update list. Nothing so far. From what I see I wont see a difference in the Bolt, will I?


Small differences. Reports of better FF and a smaller list on Tivo Central are the biggest changes I've seen.


----------



## Lurker1

lpwcomp said:


> My pyTivo photo share shows up under "Apps".


Ah ha, I did some investigating and this is what I found:

My music and photos were being served by an old program called "Galleon". Apparently this is what stopped working in 20.7.2. I added the shares to pyTivo, and these do show up under Apps, although they are not nearly as nice. Photos appear to be SD, and Music will not play at all.


----------



## aaronwt

I'll need to fire up my PC with kmttg, pyTiVo, etc. tonight and make sure I am still seeing my video, music, and Photo folders.


----------



## osu1991

My 1 Roamio that was on the priority update list, got it this morning. Still prefer the yellow highlight instead of the white, but I can live with this. At least it kept the dark background.


----------



## mattyro7878

tim_m said:


> Tried that and the light still goes on and off randomly.


is the remote under your seat? batteries dying?


----------



## justen_m

DBrunetti said:


> So before 20.7.2 I could play my music collection on the Roamio but not on my 2 minis. This morning I tried to play music on the Roamio but received the same server error message that the minis display. Photos work fine on all three devices. Is anybody else seeing this same issue.





Lurker1 said:


> Ah ha, I did some investigating and this is what I found:
> My music and photos were being served by an old program called "Galleon". Apparently this is what stopped working in 20.7.2. I added the shares to pyTivo, and these do show up under Apps, although they are not nearly as nice. Photos appear to be SD, and Music will not play at all.


What error do you see trying to play Music? Is it the one that was fixed in 20.7.1? Music worked, then it broke, don't recall which software version, then it was fixed with 20.7.1. Did 20.7.2 break it again?

[edit] I posted this (20.6.3) about 8 months ago. Looks like Music broke with 20.6.3, was fixed in 20.7.1, and is now broken again with 20.7.2.


----------



## news4me2

DBrunetti said:


> So before 20.7.2 I could play my music collection on the Roamio but not on my 2 minis. This morning I tried to play music on the Roamio but received the same server error message that the minis display. Photos work fine on all three devices. Is anybody else seeing this same issue.


I can confirm this same issue after one of my Roamios and one Mini were updated to 20.7.2.RC22 today. I also have a Roamio and Mini that are still on the older software. That Roamio can still play music from my Netgear ReadyNAS, while the Mini cannot.


----------



## news4me2

justen_m said:


> What error do you see trying to play Music? Is it the one that was fixed in 20.7.1? Music worked, then it broke, don't recall which software version, then it was fixed with 20.7.1. Did 20.7.2 break it again?


Yes, this appears to be the same error that got resolved in 20.7.1. The error states:

"A problem occurred while accessing the server. This may be a temporary problem due to a network interruption or the server being busy.  If the problem persists check your network connections and verify that the TiVo Server application is running on your computer"


----------



## Mikeguy

RayChuang88 said:


> Looking at the new UI, it appears we haven't seen THAT much change. I wonder will it still show live video on the upper right corner like it was with 20.7.1x releases.


Yep.


----------



## JoeKustra

Photo still works. Music gives that old server message.


----------



## -happyshow-

My pytivo setup to my NAS is also not working.


----------



## Blakeintosh

news4me2 said:


> I can confirm this same issue after one of my Roamios and one Mini were updated to 20.7.2.RC22 today. I also have a Roamio and Mini that are still on the older software. That Roamio can still play music from my Netgear ReadyNAS, while the Mini cannot.


Do the other functions of your Netgear ReadNAS work with 20.7.2? For example, can you still offload/play recordings to/from it? What model Netgear ReadyNAS do you have?


----------



## lessd

Two things fixed on the Bolt with this update that most people will not notice at first.

1) The cable card* test channels* now works
2) The MoCA on all MoCA connected devices can now be seen with this Bolt update.


----------



## aaronwt

lessd said:


> Two things fixed on the Bolt with this update that most people will not notice at first.
> 
> 1) The cable card* test channels* now works
> 2) The MoCA on all MoCA connected devices can now be seen with this Bolt update.


The cable card test channels worked before. When I got new FiOS cable cards a few weeks ago I used it.


----------



## lessd

aaronwt said:


> The cable card test channels worked before. When I got new FiOS cable cards a few weeks ago I used it.


They did not work for me on my Comcast system until this update on my Bolt + (non upgraded), they did work on my Roamio.


----------



## tim1724

morac said:


> The update changed my CC settings, making the text transparent instead of the background, but I had no issues changing it back.


Same here. Having text-shaped holes in a black bar for the CC was weird.


----------



## lpwcomp

-happyshow- said:


> My pytivo setup to my NAS is also not working.


Mine still works fine.

Edit: Note - in my case, pyTivo is running on my PC. Only the shares are on the NAS.


----------



## Blakeintosh

With 20.7.2 installed, I noticed that the software for the built in TiVo Stream in the Bolt also got updated to 20.7.2. The Stream in the Roamio Plus/Pro stayed at 20.6.3. 

Has anyone noticed any difference with streaming performance on Bolts updated to 20.7.2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwoody222

My Mini got it last night. I added it to the Priority list Saturday morning, after my Roamio got it.


----------



## tim_m

My mini updated this morning all on 20.7.2 now. Btw, i figured out what was going on with the record light. Apparently the update reset some of my setting and turned on suggestions and that was what was recording. Thanks for driving me mad for a few days Rovi!


----------



## gor88

I tried primaryforce's suggestion of bypassing the sata to esata and esata to esata cable to the enclosure and run a straight sata cable directly to the drive and it booted. It showed the update splash screen and then the home page. 

Unfortunately, it is not seeing the recordings or the 1 passes that were on the 4TB Seagate to begin with. My only regret is not having tried the direct sata cable approach Thursday night.


----------



## moyekj

Johncv said:


> But..but.. you got skip mode. Can't check my Premiere it got disconnected in order to connect the crappy DrectTV box.  The DrectTV box has an uglier interface and it does not have skip mode.





PCurry57 said:


> NO, IT DID NOT GET SkipMode! That is an untrue rumor!
> 
> I have also experienced a problem with YouTube that previously only happened with Hulu. In the middle of a streaming video suddenly my TV popped up an NO SOURCE ON HDMI error screen. I just encountered another error while streaming a program recorded this afternoon on the Roamio OTA, I heard audio but screen was black. Upon stopping playback and restarting it both audio and video worked. This is buggy as all hell.


SkipMode for series 4 units with 20.7.2 software is NOT a rumor or untrue. My series 4 Premiere unit and series 4 Elite unit just got 20.7.2.x software update and both now have SkipMode enabled both for local recordings on those units as well as for MRS streaming from my Roamio Pro. This is a huge deal for series 4 owners.


----------



## tim_m

moyekj said:


> Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


SkipMode for series 4 units with 20.7.2 software is NOT a rumor or untrue. My series 4 Premiere unit and series 4 Elite unit just got 20.7.2.x software update and both now have SkipMode enabled both for local recordings on those units as well as for MRS streaming from my Roamio Pro. This is a huge deal for series 4 owners.[/QUOTE]

I hear ya, i couldn't imagine my Roamio Plus without skip mode.


----------



## news4me2

Blakeintosh said:


> Do the other functions of your Netgear ReadNAS work with 20.7.2? For example, can you still offload/play recordings to/from it? What model Netgear ReadyNAS do you have?


I just ran a test and was NOT able to archive any videos file from my 20.7.2 Roamio. At the same time, I WAS able to archive a few videos from my 20.7.1 Roamio. I CAN retrieve previously stored video files from the NAS using either version of Roamio.

I have the old Ultra 2 Plus ReadyNAS (running the original ReadyNAS OS). I use it for storage of old TiVo video files and as a music and photo library. For network storage, I can give this device high praise, but it hasn't worked very well in any capacity for TiVo purposes lately, so I can't recommend it for those features.

It is looking more and more like I am going to have to start learning to use the Plex server....


----------



## mrizzo80

Sounds like Christmas in July for Premiere owners.


----------



## TivoJD

Is it just the 4 tuner premieres that got skipmode or does it include the 2 tuner premieres too?


----------



## Blakeintosh

moyekj said:


> SkipMode for series 4 units with 20.7.2 software is NOT a rumor or untrue. My series 4 Premiere unit and series 4 Elite unit just got 20.7.2.x software update and both now have SkipMode enabled both for local recordings on those units as well as for MRS streaming from my Roamio Pro. This is a huge deal for series 4 owners.


I'm curious why the Premiere 4/XL4 would get SkipMode, but not the original Premiere 2-tuner models. Do the Premiere 4 models have a faster processor or more memory in it? It's possible that TiVo is activating SkipMode for all Premieres and they started with the Premiere 4 models. Maybe the older Premiere 2 tuner models will get SkipMode in a few weeks/months.


----------



## Blakeintosh

TivoJD said:


> Is it just the 4 tuner premieres that got skipmode or does it include the 2 tuner premieres too?


A couple of people earlier in this thread said that they did not get SkipMode on their 2 tuner model Premieres with 20.7.2. But when TiVo rolled out SkipMode to Roamio customers, they staged it over several weeks. The Pros/Pluses got it first before the base/OTA Roamio models.


----------



## moyekj

TivoJD said:


> Is it just the 4 tuner premieres that got skipmode or does it include the 2 tuner premieres too?


It's all series 4 units. My 2 tuner Premiere got it as did my Elite 4 tuner. Of course my Roamio Pro has had it for a while. Note that I believe TiVo has control over turning it on/off in your account settings, so it's possible some series 4 units with the software update are not seeing the capability if they are missing an account setting that TiVo controls.


----------



## gor88

gor88 said:


> I tried primaryforce's suggestion of bypassing the sata to esata and esata to esata cable to the enclosure and run a straight sata cable directly to the drive and it booted. It showed the update splash screen and then the home page.
> 
> Unfortunately, it is not seeing the recordings or the 1 passes that were on the 4TB Seagate to begin with. My only regret is not having tried the direct sata cable approach Thursday night.


Update: I did the Clear Program Information and To Do List. After the box restarted, two things happened. The 7 passes I put on the factory drive disappears and my correct list of 31 passes on the Seagate have reappeared, all with (updating) after the name. Also, 192 previously deleted programs going back 3-5 months appeared. However, none of those are the recordings that should be in My Shows have reappeared.

Unfortunately, the My Shows recordings haven't returned. I have to believe that the recordings are there, but possibly no longer indexed or something similar. It can see deleted shows from 5 months ago, it should be able somehow to see the current recordings...


----------



## tarheelblue32

Blakeintosh said:


> A couple of people earlier in this thread said that they did not get SkipMode on their 2 tuner model Premieres with 20.7.2. But when TiVo rolled out SkipMode to Roamio customers, they staged it over several weeks. The Pros/Pluses got it first before the base/OTA Roamio models.


Yeah it sounds like they're rolling it out slowly to make sure their servers can handle the load just like they did with the Roamio line.


----------



## osu1991

Roamio seems a little faster in the menus now, could also be my imagination.


----------



## Blakeintosh

osu1991 said:


> Roamio seems a little faster in the menus now, could also be my imagination.


I noticed that as well. The overall interface had some lag introduced in a previous software build. 20.7.2 seems to have cleared a lot of that up.


----------



## tim_m

Do the streaming apps seem to be working better for everyone? I regularly use Netflix and MLB.tv. On the previous build i would constantly get where the screen would go black on MLB.tv causing me to have to restart the app. On Netflix it would hang on loading an episode. I haven't experienced either since the update.


----------



## Blakeintosh

tim_m said:


> Do the streaming apps seem to be working better for everyone? I regularly use Netflix and MLB.tv. On the previous build i would constantly get where the screen would go black on MLB.tv causing me to have to restart the app. On Netflix it would hang on loading an episode. I haven't experienced either since the update.


Yes, I think Netflix and Hulu are both loading faster and are more responsive than on previous software builds. I noticed the difference especially on the Mini's. I have also yet to have any hangs in the Apps. Granted, we are only on Day 3 of 20.7.2, but fingers crossed.


----------



## tim_m

Blakeintosh said:


> Yes, I think Netflix and Hulu are both loading faster and are more responsive than on previous software builds. I noticed the difference especially on the Mini's. I have also yet to have any hangs in the Apps. Granted, we are only on Day 3 of 20.7.2, but fingers crossed.


The Netflix hang was really bad. It was happening on every episode. I was having to close the app go back then load the next episode.


----------



## RoamioJeff

lpwcomp said:


> Mine still works fine.
> 
> Edit: Note - in my case, pyTivo is running on my PC. Only the shares are on the NAS.


Me too. Exact same situation.


----------



## bradleys

Seems a little faster to me as well.

The network pytivo shares under devices now have an exclamation point as an icon as opposed to the server icon in the past.


----------



## HerronScott

RayChuang88 said:


> I'm still on 20.7.1RC1. Is it possible TiVo is slowly rolling it out so they could check for possible bugs?


TiVo has always rolled updates out in phases.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

mattyro7878 said:


> I dont know Roamios...did they have the yellow highlighting like Premiere?


Yes they did.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

justen_m said:


> What error do you see trying to play Music? Is it the one that was fixed in 20.7.1? Music worked, then it broke, don't recall which software version, then it was fixed with 20.7.1. Did 20.7.2 break it again?
> 
> [edit] I posted this (20.6.3) about 8 months ago. Looks like Music broke with 20.6.3, was fixed in 20.7.1, and is now broken again with 20.7.2.


Looks like the same problem/bug was reintroduced again for Music via pyTivo/Tivo Desktop. 

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy

Blakeintosh said:


> But when TiVo rolled out SkipMode to Roamio customers, they staged it over several weeks. The Pros/Pluses got it first before the base/OTA Roamio models.


Well, _that_ was rude (TiVo, not you).


----------



## mattyro7878

Does forcing a connection play any role in this? My Premiere is loading slower than usual. Im hoping that means lots of data. And....have we determined if 2 tuner Premieres will get skip mode?


----------



## moyekj

mattyro7878 said:


> And....have we determined if 2 tuner Premieres will get skip mode?


 Yes they are - all series 4 units are.


----------



## Sparky1234

Don't see skip mode in XL or XL4 models.


----------



## DigitalDawn

Try rebooting your Series 4.


----------



## JoeKustra

bradleys said:


> Seems a little faster to me as well.
> The network pytivo shares under devices now have an exclamation point as an icon as opposed to the server icon in the past.


Viewing my Roamio, if I unplug my Premiere, the exclamation point displays. A file transfer in progress is no longer a circle but a different shade of blue.

And as was pointed out, music from a PC is broken again. Opera TV is broken.

Sure is a lot of new stuff in Diagnostics. Cute how they removed the day of week from the guide end date.


----------



## worachj

My 2 tuner Premiere got the update (20.7.2.RC22.01.2.746), but *no* Skip Mode. Must be different versions out there.


----------



## Steve

I notice "live tv" is no longer a TiVo Central option on the Bolt+, but it still is on the Mini. Anyone else find that curious?


----------



## Steve

JoeKustra said:


> Opera TV is broken.


FWIW, it's working here. Maybe just a temporary network glitch on your end?


----------



## JoeKustra

Steve said:


> FWIW, it's working here. Maybe just a temporary network glitch on your end?


Weird glitch that only affected one of my Roamio units. But it's ok now. I was happy when it didn't appear in My Shows, but progress hurts sometimes.


----------



## mattyro7878

Scheduled connecyion and forced connection on my Premiere...I got nuthin'.


----------



## b_scott

Got it on my Premiere XL. Very white. Kinda miss the yellow.


----------



## tim1724

worachj said:


> My 2 tuner Premiere got the update (20.7.2.RC22), but *no* Skip Mode. Must be different versions out there.


When the Roamio got Skip Mode, it wasn't available on all units at once. In addition to getting the software update, someone at TiVo has to change a setting in their database to enable it on your unit. With the Roamio they initially only enabled it for people in a few geographic regions. (The SF Bay Area and Chicago, I think.) it was months before they enabled it for everyone else, and then they did it by model. (First Roamio Plus, then Pro, and finally the basic and OTA models over the course of two weeks or so.) So there's likely a staggered rollout with the Premiere, too, but I imagine it'll be much faster.


----------



## sfhub

mattyro7878 said:


> Scheduled connecyion and forced connection on my Premiere...I got nuthin'.


Did you record new shows? It doesn't usually show up on shows previously recorded on a unit that didn't have skip mode.


----------



## moyekj

sfhub said:


> Did you record new shows? It doesn't usually show up on shows previously recorded on a unit that didn't have skip mode.


At least for both my series 4 units it is showing SkipMode icons for shows recorded long before they got the software update.


----------



## Mikeguy

moyekj said:


> At least for both my series 4 units it is showing SkipMode icons for shows recorded long before they got the software update.


Which makes sense, as the SkipMode data is pulled down from TiVo as a show is being watched, I believe (when my box has lost its network connection, shows which have SkipMode won't function with it).


----------



## Blakeintosh

Steve said:


> I notice "live tv" is no longer a TiVo Central option on the Bolt+, but it still is on the Mini. Anyone else find that curious?
> 
> View attachment 29842


Live TV is an option that only appears on Mini's, since they have to "Borrow" a tuner from the host TiVo. Here is a screenshot of my Bolt+ still running 20.7.1


----------



## JoeKustra

Steve said:


> I notice "live tv" is no longer a TiVo Central option on the Bolt+, but it still is on the Mini. Anyone else find that curious?


I never had it on my basic Premiere or Roamio units, only on the Mini.


----------



## Steve

JoeKustra said:


> I never had it on my basic Premiere or Roamio units, only on the Mini.





Blakeintosh said:


> Live TV is an option that only appears on Mini's, since they have to "Borrow" a tuner from the host TiVo.


Ya. Guess I forgot it was never on the hosts. Plenty of room for it now, with just 5 items in TiVo Central.


----------



## tlc

moyekj said:


> Yes they are - all series 4 units are.


What about QuickMode?


----------



## sfhub

moyekj said:


> At least for both my series 4 units it is showing SkipMode icons for shows recorded long before they got the software update.


That is great. For all the shows I transferred from my series 3 over to Roamio, even though it retrieved new guide data after the transfer, they didn't pick up the skip mode indexes.


----------



## sfhub

Mikeguy said:


> Which makes sense, as the SkipMode data is pulled down from TiVo as a show is being watched, I believe (when my box has lost its network connection, shows which have SkipMode won't function with it).


Yes, my impression is skipmode is basically a bunch of index points that are downloaded like guide metadata, basically bookmarks. IMO any TiVo could technically support skip mode since it doesn't really involve major processing on the box itself, other than skip to 15:06 mark, 32:04, etc., which even older TiVo's should be able to do. I kind of expected shows I transferred over to Roamio from S3 to pick up skip mode indexes, but they never have. It is good the Premiere's are picking up skip mode indexes for previously recorded shows.

They didn't implement skip mode like ReplayTV did in the past with the vertical blanking auto detection. TiVo says they have dedicated team of TV-enthusiasts that indicate where the commercials start/end.


----------



## adessmith

My roamio updated, but my two minis haven't.
I have forced connections and rebooted, but still nothing.


----------



## lpwcomp

sfhub said:


> Yes, my impression is skipmode is basically a bunch of index points that are downloaded like guide metadata, basically bookmarks. IMO any TiVo could technically support skip mode since it doesn't really involve major processing on the box itself, other than skip to 15:06 mark, 32:04, etc., which even older TiVo's should be able to do. I kind of expected shows I transferred over to Roamio from S3 to pick up skip mode indexes, but they never have. It is good the Premiere's are picking up skip mode indexes for previously recorded shows.


It's more complicated than that. It has to able to sync the skip points to recordings with different amounts of padding and (slightly) different local start times.



sfhub said:


> They didn't implement skip mode like ReplayTV did in the past with the vertical blanking auto detection. TiVo says they have dedicated team of TV-enthusiasts that indicate where the commercials start/end.


I suspect that have agreements with the networks/channels for which they provide skip data. ReplayTV was sued out of existence for having auto skip. And it wouldn't always work anyway. A lot of shows have nothing between end of commercial and start of show.


----------



## sfhub

lpwcomp said:


> It's more complicated than that. It has to able to sync the skip points to recordings with different amounts of padding and (slightly) different local start times.


Maybe this should be on a different thread about how skip mode works.

So the skip points are guidelines with local (on unit) automated adjustments? Then the skip points on a specific episode are the same for every local NBC (CBS, ABC, etc.) affiliate. Is that confirmed? Why do I need to wait until after my recording is completed to have skip mode available? Shouldn't the east coast feed make the skip mode indexes available for the west coast feeds (letting local adjustments take care of minor syncing issues)?

According to TiVo's blurb on how this works it is unclear whether a single index is created with local adjustments taking care of sync issues or indexes are created for each incarnation of the show. Further it is unclear whether adjustments would be done on the service provider side (effectively creating custom index points for each incarnation of the shows) or locally on the units.

It isn't even clear to me whether the "dedicated team" isn't just statistical analysis of when people are using their 30-second skip and 7 second instant replay. I'm sure the patterns would make it pretty obvious where the commercials are and you'd be able to filter out the noise of arbitrary skips that might show up when people are just jumping to particular points in the show rather than skipping commercials.



> *How it works*
> A dedicated team of TV-enthusiasts watches popular shows as they air and note where programming resumes after commercial breaks. This information is applied over the programs by the TiVo service as soon as it is available.
> The actual program itself is never altered and the commercials remain in the recorded programming, where you can rewind and watch them at your convenience.
> *Things to know*
> 
> For popular shows, our team usually has SkipMode information updated for a show within 1 hour of the show ending.
> SkipMode only applies to recorded programs, and only to recorded programs which have been marked for commercials by our team. SkipMode can't fast-forward live television.
> SkipMode requires you to use the remote to skip sections. The TiVo device itself does not automatically skip through the commercial breaks.
> When you use SkipMode, the commercial breaks are being skipped. The commercial breaks have not been removed from the program.


----------



## eherberg

Don't we already know that it keys off of closed-captioning? That if you don't have closed-captioning (or there is a disruption in CC on your recording) - that it won't work?


----------



## moyekj

tlc said:


> What about QuickMode?


QuickMode is not enabled AFAIK for series 4 units since neither of my series 4 units with SkipMode have QuickMode. It's a don't care for me as I have no use for QuickMode anyway.


----------



## sfhub

eherberg said:


> Don't we already know that it keys off of closed-captioning? That if you don't have closed-captioning (or there is a disruption in CC on your recording) - that it won't work?


What do you mean by "keys off of closed-captioning"? Do you mean local adjustments are keyed off closed captioning? Some of the commercials on my shows have CC.


----------



## eherberg

Yes -- I thought it was determined (by users here) that the index marks were related to the captioning on shows. Users reported that if they didn't have a good caption stream on a show (or no caption stream) for whatever reason, then skip mode didn't work for that show


----------



## lpwcomp

sfhub said:


> What do you mean by "keys off of closed-captioning"? Do you mean local adjustments are keyed off closed captioning? Some of the commercials on my shows have CC.


It's not based on the presence or absence of captions, but on the actual caption data.

BTW, kmttg has an auto-skip capability.


----------



## lpwcomp

BTW, there was a long, involved discussion about this when skip mode first appeared.


----------



## sfhub

eherberg said:


> Yes -- I thought it was determined (by users here) that the index marks were related to the captioning on shows. Users reported that if they didn't have a good caption stream on a show (or no caption stream) for whatever reason, then skip mode didn't work for that show


Could you point to where it was determined? It seems different than how TiVo describes the process.


----------



## tarheelblue32

lpwcomp said:


> It's more complicated than that. It has to able to sync the skip points to recordings with different amounts of padding and (slightly) different local start times.


I think they use the closed captioning metadata of the programs as the measuring points.



lpwcomp said:


> I suspect that have agreements with the networks/channels for which they provide skip data. ReplayTV was sued out of existence for having auto skip. And it wouldn't always work anyway. A lot of shows have nothing between end of commercial and start of show.


There are no such agreements. The precedents with the Dish Hopper case and with previous litigation surrounding time-shifting and fast-forwarding provided them enough legal cover to be able to implement it in this manner.


----------



## lpwcomp

sfhub said:


> Could you point to where it was determined? It seems different than how TiVo describes the process.


No it isn't. TiVo describes how the skip mode data is created. It makes no mention of how it is synced to a recording.


----------



## sfhub

sfhub said:


> Could you point to where it was determined? It seems different than how TiVo describes the process.


To answer my question, this is a good start point:
Sharing commercial skip files


----------



## schatham

Anyone have a screen shot of the new layout? I don't have it yet so it would be nice to see what it looks like.


----------



## adessmith

sfhub said:


> What do you mean by "keys off of closed-captioning"? Do you mean local adjustments are keyed off closed captioning? Some of the commercials on my shows have CC.


From the way I understand it, the skip mode data is generated by actual humans who mark the beginning and ending of commercials, however it doesn't create marks at specific points in time, but instead they are marked in relationship to the CC data. I admit I don't have a good understanding how CC works behind the scenes, but I would imagine there is some protocol that is used to keep CC data sync'd up to the content... It sounds like it uses the same data to sync the skip mode markers.


----------



## Sparky1234

DigitalDawn said:


> Try rebooting your Series 4.


Sorry. My mistake I still have 2071. Will report back results when I have 2072.


----------



## Steve

schatham said:


> Anyone have a screen shot of the new layout? I don't have it yet so it would be nice to see what it looks like.


----------



## sharkster

I wish they would let us delete the 'what to watch now', should we choose. It's just kind of annoying to me, seeing that in 'my shows' because clutter bugs me.


----------



## samccfl99

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I wish the "To-Do" was 1st option in the search, onepass, & Manage menu.


So I really do not understand Tivo development (even after all these years). I kinda like the White highlight, but when something is recording in a group, it is hard now to see the red dot indicating that (61 here). Just commenting on that, it won't kill me.

Of course we know they never really cared about "real" user options ever. I know you can still hit the "2" to get to the To Do List, but do you think they might have the brains to put it on the left menu along with Network and maybe even Manual Recording? Too many clicks to get where you want in this "simplified" UI.

It _seems_ to me that the video is a bit sharper on my Roamio Pro...after 3 years??? LOL. Just like when they miraculously _almost_ completely fixed the audio delay going in and out of Tivo Central...after 2 or more years...

I also think they downloaded a patch to fix the audio out of sync problem, but it really does not seem to fix it always, mostly occurring with QM MPEG-4. Also they did not fix the problem when FFing in QM and sometimes the audio is delayed coming out of it for a second or two...or three...sometimes.

I am very happy they fixed the FF/REW problem though...and amazed.

And again, almost nothing earth shattering since they added QM + SM in the beginning of 2016...not 7, 6.

My last comment: We get what we pay for because many of us are on Lifetime Service and they do not get any money from us. I cannot afford a BOLT+ with (or without...LOL) LS, I wish I could...maybe if it was cheaper.


----------



## mattyro7878

Steve said:


> View attachment 29858
> View attachment 29854
> View attachment 29855
> View attachment 29856
> View attachment 29857


no on demand??


----------



## sbillard

samccfl99 said:


> We get what we pay for because many of us are on Lifetime Service


That is true, but hardly our doing. TiVo decided that they would let us "buy out" service for a lifetime. We just took advantage of their offer. If they did not have a revenue plan to compensate we are all going to be out of luck. Anyway, that lifetime option was the main reason I first looked into TiVo. Got tired of dropping $25-30 a month on an obsolete DVR and its "data". Made the payback period for getting a TiVo less than 3 years.

I've done the three years now. The TiVo is a better box than my cable supplier has. Was heads and shoulders above when I got the TiVo. But the Rovi guide fiascos have knocked the TiVo experience down quit a bit. We will see what things are like when the time comes for me to replace my Roamio. Not sure it will be with a TiVo branded product.


----------



## Lurker1

sharkster said:


> I wish they would let us delete the 'what to watch now', should we choose. It's just kind of annoying to me, seeing that in 'my shows' because clutter bugs me.


Yes, and the discovery bar, and everything else that we never use. It is all annoying clutter to us.


----------



## bicker

mattyro7878 said:


> no on demand??


Xfinity on demand showed up under apps.

This message may have been entered via voice recognition. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## morac

bicker said:


> Xfinity on demand showed up under apps.
> 
> This message may have been entered via voice recognition. Please excuse any typos.


For me it shows up on my Roamio, but is missing on my Mini linked to that Roamio


----------



## bicker

morac said:


> For me it shows up on my Roamio, but is missing on my Mini linked to that Roamio


It's there on my mini connected to my Roamio.

This message may have been entered via voice recognition. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## UCLABB

sharkster said:


> I wish they would let us delete the 'what to watch now', should we choose. It's just kind of annoying to me, seeing that in 'my shows' because clutter bugs me.


That's so far down in my list, I forgot it was even there.


----------



## NorthAlabama

sharkster said:


> I wish they would let us delete the 'what to watch now', should we choose. It's just kind of annoying to me, seeing that in 'my shows' because clutter bugs me.


wasn't that added to mirror a similar feature available for years on dtv dvrs?


----------



## Johncv

eherberg said:


> Don't we already know that it keys off of closed-captioning? That if you don't have closed-captioning (or there is a disruption in CC on your recording) - that it won't work?


That is correct, if closed-captioning get mess up, skip mode will not work, so they are connected. Also, because the user has to manual skip (push a button) make it legal.


----------



## Blakeintosh

Did TiVo release SkipMode on MSO provided TiVo's, or is it a Retail market exclusive?

Are there even any forum members that HAVE an MSO-provided TiVo? This group seems more like a "Own it Only" kinda crowd. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I wish the "To-Do" was 1st option in the search, onepass, & Manage menu.


I always hit TiVo 2.

I also use 1, 3 and 4 a lot.


----------



## HerronScott

mattyro7878 said:


> Scheduled connecyion and forced connection on my Premiere...I got nuthin'.


Nothing as in no skip mode or nothing as in no update? Forcing more connections won't get you the update if your TiVo's aren't yet in the approved list to get it as they roll it out.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

adessmith said:


> From the way I understand it, the skip mode data is generated by actual humans who mark the beginning and ending of commercials, however it doesn't create marks at specific points in time, but instead they are marked in relationship to the CC data. I admit I don't have a good understanding how CC works behind the scenes, but I would imagine there is some protocol that is used to keep CC data sync'd up to the content... It sounds like it uses the same data to sync the skip mode markers.


And TiVo has a patent covering this.

Skipmode question

Scott


----------



## reneg

My Bolt got the upgrade and is stuck at almost there screen. Following the unplug, wait, reboot procedure on TiVo.com with no changes. Looks like I have to call support tomorrow. My other Tivos & Minis got the update without issue. Just the Bolt has issues. /sigh


----------



## b_scott

Netflix seems to work better on my Premiere XL


----------



## Mikeguy

HerronScott said:


> And TiVo has a patent covering this.
> 
> Skipmode question
> 
> Scott


Hopefully, TiVo can use that to sue over and fund its _next _15 years.


----------



## keenanSR

b_scott said:


> Netflix seems to work better on my Premiere XL


Work better? In what way?


----------



## astrohip

adessmith said:


> From the way I understand it, *the skip mode data is generated by actual humans who mark the beginning and ending of commercials,* however it doesn't create marks at specific points in time, but instead they are marked in relationship to the CC data. I admit I don't have a good understanding how CC works behind the scenes, but I would imagine there is some protocol that is used to keep CC data sync'd up to the content... It sounds like it uses the same data to sync the skip mode markers.


Actually what the humans are doing is marking the captions at the beginning and end of the show segments, not the commercials. That way any local market commercial deviation doesn't affect the SkipMode process.


----------



## Scooter Scott

Did a call home and still no update. I even entered in for priority.


----------



## Steve

mattyro7878 said:


> no on demand??


Unfortunately not with my ISP. Optimum.


----------



## reneg

reneg said:


> My Bolt got the upgrade and is stuck at almost there screen. Following the unplug, wait, reboot procedure on TiVo.com with no changes. Looks like I have to call support tomorrow. My other Tivos & Minis got the update without issue. Just the Bolt has issues. /sigh


After threatening my Bolt with kickstart codes, it decided to boot up on it's own.


----------



## denhearn

I think when 20.7.2 was loaded last week, both of my TiVo Premieres had Closed-Captioning hosed up. CC was green with transparent background. Now it's green with black background. (obscuring what's behind the text) To make things worse, when I go to Settings & Messages - Settings - Displays: as soon as I click on *Closed Captioning*, I see this for 2-3 seconds,








and then the TiVo _*reboots*_. I've gone through this more than a dozen times with the same result. *Is there another way to change the CC background to transparent*? (or do I need to wait for the next software update?)
Thanks! ~d


----------



## denhearn

Jed1 said:


> Watching Saving Private Ryan on AMC HD and Roamio just did a spontaneous reboot. I have no idea what caused it.


I've had a few 'spontaneous' reboots since the 'upgrade' too.


----------



## denhearn

justen_m said:


> !!! Is this on the Bolt, or Roamio, or both? Mine haven't gotten the update yet. Does this mean you're stuck using Plex for Music & Photos?


Hmmm..... I hadn't noticed that, but the Music & Photos option no longer appears for me either. (unless it's hidden somewhere) That's a drag! I show photos from my PC fairly often.


----------



## JoeKustra

denhearn said:


> Hmmm..... I hadn't noticed that, but the Music & Photos option no longer appears for me either. (unless it's hidden somewhere) That's a drag! I show photos from my PC fairly often.


When I enabled Bonjour service Then Desktop to restart the server, the photo/music display showed up in the apps area. Music doesn't work for this release (again). No problem with photos.


----------



## denhearn

osu1991 said:


> My 1 Roamio that was on the priority update list, got it this morning. Still prefer the yellow highlight instead of the white, but I can live with this. At least it kept the dark background.


I agree. When I 1st saw the new format, I thought my TiVo had given up the ghost and fallen back to some basic bootstrap software. (black & white is pretty basic  But I can easily live with the changes if the bugs were all fixed. (CC, music & photos, spontaneous reboots...... )


----------



## UCLABB

denhearn said:


> I think when 20.7.2 was loaded last week, both of my TiVo Premieres had Closed-Captioning hosed up. CC was green with transparent background. Now it's green with black background. (obscuring what's behind the text) To make things worse, when I go to Settings & Messages - Settings - Displays: as soon as I click on *Closed Captioning*, I see this for 2-3 seconds,
> View attachment 29871
> 
> and then the TiVo _*reboots*_. I've gone through this more than a dozen times with the same result. *Is there another way to change the CC background to transparent*? (or do I need to wait for the next software update?)
> Thanks! ~d


I believe that message is being sent by your tv as the TiVo quit transmitting.

The captions on my Roamio had the same problem, but I had no trouble changing it back. However, on my menu tree, it is Settings, user preference, closed captioning. Perhaps it's different on a Premiere?


----------



## Ceciliachavez75

I haven't got my update yet . I tried at least 10 times to force an update , but nothing!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceciliachavez75

mrizzo80 said:


> I was on the Priority List. Forced a connection, downloaded the update, got a Pending Restart, and it's installing now.


Can I force a connection if I'm plugged in to an Ethernet ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthAlabama

my pxl hasn't received the update, either, and i signed up on the priority page quickly. i did notice the rearranging of app icons in tivo central, and addition of the vevo app, in what i assumed was in preparation of getting it, though (posted to page 4 of the original thread).


----------



## sharkster

Ceciliachavez75 said:


> I haven't got my update yet . I tried at least 10 times to force an update , but nothing!!


The thing is - you can do service connections until the cows come home but the update won't happen until it hits your machine.  The closest you can have to control over these software updates is signing up on the Priority List. I used to do that and it does get you in more quickly than the general public. I stopped doing it a while back, however, and figure it will get here when it does.

The only thing is - I also end up antsy about it at some point from hearing about it from others here.  So, yeah, I'm kind of impatient about it at this point, where many are getting it already and every time I have to run a connection in hopes of fixing the clock back to the correct time I kind of hope I see the update (it will say 'waiting to restart' or something like that).

Neither of mine (both Bolts) have it yet.


----------



## denhearn

The captions on my Roamio had the same problem, but I had no trouble changing it back. However, on my menu tree, it is Settings, user preference, closed captioning. Perhaps it's different on a Premiere?[/QUOTE]

That did fix my Roamio which had the same issue. Thanks! But the reboot prevents me from making any changes to CC on the Premieres. 1 down, 2 to go.


----------



## NorthAlabama

sharkster said:


> The thing is - you can do service connections until the cows come home but the update won't happen until it hits your machine.  The closest you can have to control over these software updates is signing up on the Priority List. I used to do that and it does get you in more quickly than the general public. I stopped doing it a while back, however, and figure it will get here when it does.
> 
> The only thing is - I also end up antsy about it at some point from hearing about it from others here.  So, yeah, I'm kind of impatient about it at this point, where many are getting it already and every time I have to run a connection in hopes of fixing the clock back to the correct time I kind of hope I see the update (it will say 'waiting to restart' or something like that).
> 
> Neither of mine (both Bolts) have it yet.


my daily connection schedule hasn't changed by more than an hour or so in years, i can predict it each day of the week. since i was already forcing an evening connection mon-thurs for guide updates, it's not that big of an added inconvenience for me to check a second time for "pending restart". though i doubt i would interrupt recordings to reboot and install the update, so who knows why i even check, other than anticipation of something new and shiny.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> my daily connection schedule hasn't changed by more than an hour or so in years, i can predict it each day of the week. since i was already forcing an evening connection mon-thurs for guide updates, it's not that big of an added inconvenience for me to check a second time for "pending restart". though i doubt i would interrupt recordings to reboot and install the update, so who knows why i even check, other than anticipation of something new and shiny.


I think the schedule is part of the update issue. Nothing from 6pm to 2am. So if you have an update at 5:30pm, you will have one at about 3am. With two units, I find that if I don't mess with them, they get very close to having the same update time.

As for the latest update, my one Roamio is done, the other not done. One Mini done, three Mini not done. One Premiere not done. I will happen.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> With two units, I find that if I don't mess with them, they get very close to having the same update time.


i've noticed my next scheduled update times don't even alter by more than a few minutes following forced connections at night - it's almost comforting, in a strange sort of way.


----------



## mrsean

I hope that they pulled this update. Too many bugs are being reported.


----------



## JoeKustra

mrsean said:


> I hope that they pulled this update. Too many bugs are being reported.


An update has never been "pulled" to my knowledge. I don't know if that is possible.

I have no problems. I'm not a fan of the new UI, but now I can guide Bolt users to menu items since the Roamio & Bolt appear the same.


----------



## Joe_Schmoe_876

Is anyone else having a problem where when playing a folder and pressing page up, it doesn't take you to the next episode? This started happening after the software upgrade. Boo!


----------



## b_scott

keenanSR said:


> Work better? In what way?


loads faster. It was atrocious before, so much that I could boot up my Xbox One, open that app, and it would load before the Tivo had finished loading.


----------



## Johncv

Ceciliachavez75 said:


> I haven't got my update yet . I tried at least 10 times to force an update , but nothing!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your TiVo will be the last box in US to receive the update after 3 months.


----------



## mrsean

JoeKustra said:


> An update has never been "pulled" to my knowledge. I don't know if that is possible.
> 
> I have no problems. I'm not a fan of the new UI, but now I can guide Bolt users to menu items since the Roamio & Bolt appear the same.


I could have sworn there was one time where Tivo halted a rollout temporarily and replaced it with a slight revision.


----------



## Fant

Yah with all these reported issues I'm hoping they held off pushing it to more boxes until they at least resolve the major issues


----------



## keenanSR

b_scott said:


> loads faster. It was atrocious before, so much that I could boot up my Xbox One, open that app, and it would load before the Tivo had finished loading.


Thanks, I guess I'll give it a try then. I stopped using the Netflix app on my Roamio Pro because it would keep dropping out of the top bitrate to less than 1 Mbps several times during an episode. I haven't seen any mention here of that problem being resolved but maybe something has changed.


----------



## bicker

Weren't there previous updates where the thread discussing issues with the update was over a thousand posts by now?

This message may have been entered via voice recognition. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## HerronScott

Joe_Schmoe_876 said:


> Is anyone else having a problem where when playing a folder and pressing page up, it doesn't take you to the next episode? This started happening after the software upgrade. Boo!


Do you have a Premiere? I don't use this feature but I thought this went away on the Roamios when Skipmode was introduced as it can use either the D button or Channel Up/Down. I think gaining Skipmode is a big plus over losing this ability. 

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

denhearn said:


> Hmmm..... I hadn't noticed that, but the Music & Photos option no longer appears for me either. (unless it's hidden somewhere) That's a drag! I show photos from my PC fairly often.


As Joe indicated, these show up under Apps but Music streaming from our PC's isn't working on the Roamio (again).

Scott


----------



## aaronwt

Fant said:


> Yah with all these reported issues I'm hoping they held off pushing it to more boxes until they at least resolve the major issues


What are these issues? I have one Bolt on the new firmware and I've been using it every day. I have seen no difference in usage from the previous firmware. It's been working just as well with no issues.

I've watched several hours of Netflix, listened to several hours of Pandora, Watched several hours of recorded content from the Bolt, and watched several hours of streamed content from another Bolt. Everything I've done so far has been just as solid as with the previous firmware. I even made a change to watching everything in it's Native resolution and framerate from 720P and higher. And it's even working great with all the resolution changes.

EDIT: I also tried 15 minutes of Out of Home streaming and that worked just like before.

EDIT: And I just tried playing music from pyTiVo on the Bolt. That is still working just like before. All my music folders show up and I can play whatever song I pick. As well as my pyTiVo video folders.


----------



## markjrenna

New issue for me with 20.7.2... I have my TiVo on HDMI input 2 on my TV and my FiOS DVR on HDMI input 1. When I switch inputs on my TV and come back to the TiVo, I only see static on the TV. I have to unplug and plug back in the HDMI cable to see the TiVo on my TV.

Anyone else have this issue?

I posted this in Help... So figured I'd post it here too.


----------



## justen_m

aaronwt said:


> EDIT: And I just tried playing music from pyTiVo on the Bolt. That is still working just like before. All my music folders show up and I can play whatever song I pick. As well as my pyTiVo video folders.


Last time TiVo broke music, it affected the Roamio but not the Bolt. Sounds like the same is true when TiVo re-introduced the bug this time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The only issue I've had is with audio going out of sync during QuickMode (which can be "fixed" by a quick pause/play or two).


----------



## 241705

Music playback from PC (or, in my case, NAS) on Roamio definitely broken - it had been working previously. The bright side was this prompted me to tear apart my CD carousel to figure out why that wasn't working, and I fixed it! So, at least I can still listen from my CDs.


----------



## denhearn

Is there a list of known 20.7.2 bugs published anywhere??? Since no one else seems to be seeing the Closed Captioning ---> Reboot issue, I'm wondering if I have a one-off. 
_
*Thnx!*_


----------



## JoeKustra

denhearn said:


> Is there a list of known 20.7.2 bugs published anywhere??? Since no one else seems to be seeing the Closed Captioning ---> Reboot issue, I'm wondering if I have a one-off.
> _*Thnx!*_


If things progress normally (yeah, that's a joke), there should be a thread started in some forum with the release notes. Last time it started in the Bolt forum. That would be a good place to start a list of new bugs.


----------



## Chuck_IV

SO I got home last night, turned on the TV and promptly saw a black screen. Seems my Roamio Plus has an HDMI problem. I rebooted the machine and my receiver and it came back but after a couple hrs, started going blank for 5 seconds or so and eventually went out completely(the component feed still works perfectly, so the box itself still works).

At that point, I tried different HDMI cables, moving it to different ports on my receiver(Denon X3300), going straight to the TV and even using an old receiver. Once in a while, I'd get a picture and sound, but then unplugging the HDMI and putting it elsewhere and nothing. I was about to give up but when putting things back the way they were, I plugged the Tivo back into my Denon X3300, it mysteriously started working again. So I left it alone and it was still working this morning.

I know there are plenty of reports of HDMI ports going bad on the Roamios but it seems like this started right after I got this update, so I am wondering if it is related to the update.

Anyone else seeing issues like this after the update?

FYI, I did email Tivo last night about this.


----------



## ClearToLand

denhearn said:


> *Is there a list of known 20.7.2 bugs published anywhere???* Since no one else seems to be seeing the Closed Captioning ---> Reboot issue, I'm wondering if I have a one-off.
> _
> *Thnx!*_


If there isn't already, someone, experiencing one or more bugs and having a vested interest in their resolution, should start one.


----------



## aaronwt

justen_m said:


> Last time TiVo broke music, it affected the Roamio but not the Bolt. Sounds like the same is true when TiVo re-introduced the bug this time.


I keep hoping my Roamios, Mini , and other Bolts will get the update. But so far nothing. I put them on the priority list this past Monday.


----------



## morac

denhearn said:


> Is there a list of known 20.7.2 bugs published anywhere??? Since no one else seems to be seeing the Closed Captioning ---> Reboot issue, I'm wondering if I have a one-off.
> _
> *Thnx!*_


There's no list of bugs I'm seeing anywhere, but I do know that the update changed my closed caption settings. Maybe it changed yours to some kind of invalid setting that causes it to reboot when the screen loads.


----------



## osu1991

aaronwt said:


> I keep hoping my Roamios, Mini , and other Bolts will get the update. But so far nothing. I put them on the priority list this past Monday.


I did the same thing for all mine except the one my mom uses. Of course that one updated and none of the others have yet.


----------



## lessd

Chuck_IV said:


> SO I got home last night, turned on the TV and promptly saw a black screen. Seems my Roamio Plus has an HDMI problem. I rebooted the machine and my receiver and it came back but after a couple hrs, started going blank for 5 seconds or so and eventually went out completely(the component feed still works perfectly, so the box itself still works).
> 
> At that point, I tried different HDMI cables, moving it to different ports on my receiver(Denon X3300), going straight to the TV and even using an old receiver. Once in a while, I'd get a picture and sound, but then unplugging the HDMI and putting it elsewhere and nothing. I was about to give up but when putting things back the way they were, I plugged the Tivo back into my Denon X3300, it mysteriously started working again. So I left it alone and it was still working this morning.
> 
> I know there are plenty of reports of HDMI ports going bad on the Roamios but it seems like this started right after I got this update, so I am wondering if it is related to the update.
> 
> Anyone else seeing issues like this after the update?
> 
> FYI, I did email Tivo last night about this.


I still have the same problem (Bolt + 20.7.2), so I put the TiVo in standby before turning off the HDTV. When I want to watch TV, I turn the TV on first, then hit the TiVo button, problem solved.


----------



## Chuck_IV

lessd said:


> I still have the same problem (Bolt + 20.7.2), so I put the TiVo in standby before turning off the HDTV. When I want to watch TV, I turn the TV on first, then hit the TiVo button, problem solved.


I would have thought a reboot would do something similar to standby for this, as I rebooted the Roamio with everything else left on. But I couldn't even see the initial boot up screen via HDMI, Component still worked fine however, as I could see things fine via slingbox/slingplayer on my phone(which is connected via component).

I'll keep the standby trick in mind, but I have a feeling there's something going wrong with the HDMI port.


----------



## Ceciliachavez75

Johncv said:


> Your TiVo will be the last box in US to receive the update after 3 months.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthAlabama

Johncv said:


> Your TiVo will be the last box in US to receive the update after 3 months.




Ceciliachavez75 said:


>


and then mine will update the following day...


----------



## HerronScott

justen_m said:


> What error do you see trying to play Music? Is it the one that was fixed in 20.7.1? Music worked, then it broke, don't recall which software version, then it was fixed with 20.7.1. Did 20.7.2 break it again?
> 
> [edit] I posted this (20.6.3) about 8 months ago. Looks like Music broke with 20.6.3, was fixed in 20.7.1, and is now broken again with 20.7.2.


I opened a ticket on this. I recommend others with the issue open one as well.

Scott


----------



## RMSko

My Bolt + froze while installing the update. After leaving it overnight and it was still frozen, I unplugged it and plugged it back in. It started up fine, but I'm wondering whether I'm going to end up with more problems. The unit is less than 30 days old and all seems fine, but . . .

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## jlin

Mine too froze when installing the update. After unplugging and plugged back in, it was able to boot up successfully and it's on the new version now.

However, after I moved to another room.. it's now stuck at the "Almost There.. just another minutes" screen forever!

Time to get an RMA on this:?


----------



## Mikeguy

RMSko said:


> My Bolt + froze while installing the update. After leaving it overnight and it was still frozen, I unplugged it and plugged it back in. It started up fine, but I'm wondering whether I'm going to end up with more problems. The unit is less than 30 days old and all seems fine, but . . .
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?


Has not proven to be an issue in the past.


----------



## Mikeguy

jlin said:


> Mine too froze when installing the update. After unplugging and plugged back in, it was able to boot up successfully and it's on the new version now.
> 
> However, after I moved to another room.. it's now stuck at the "Almost There.. just another minutes" screen forever!
> 
> Time to get an RMA on this:?


If you think that it's "permanently stalled" at this point (I would give it a good, long time--why not leave it overnight?), I simply would unplug and start it up again.


----------



## davidblackledge

Simple question that doesn't show up in a search of the 17 pages of posts:

Bolt removed the "Add an App" button (because it never worked on that model).
EnterWebz.tv depends on that for adding an IP address with HME apps.

Did this update remove it from the Roamio, too?


----------



## moyekj

davidblackledge said:


> Simple question that doesn't show up in a search of the 17 pages of posts:
> 
> Bolt removed the "Add an App" button (because it never worked on that model).
> EnterWebz.tv depends on that for adding an IP address with HME apps.
> 
> Did this update remove it from the Roamio, too?


It's still there on my series 4 units that have new software. However, local HME apps no longer show up under Apps menu, so at least local HME is gone. My Roamio Pro doesn't have the update yet (and I don't really want it), so don't know about series 5 units. Now whether the "Add an App" though still being there for series 4 units actually works I don't know...


----------



## PCurry57

tim1724 said:


> When the Roamio got Skip Mode, it wasn't available on all units at once. In addition to getting the software update, someone at TiVo has to change a setting in their database to enable it on your unit. With the Roamio they initially only enabled it for people in a few geographic regions. (The SF Bay Area and Chicago, I think.) it was months before they enabled it for everyone else, and then they did it by model. (First Roamio Plus, then Pro, and finally the basic and OTA models over the course of two weeks or so.) So there's likely a staggered rollout with the Premiere, too, but I imagine it'll be much faster.


I do not believe that is the answer. I seem to remember reading (can't remember where) the two tuner Premieres are being left behind with regard to SkipMode. Neither of mine got it.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## PCurry57

worachj said:


> My 2 tuner Premiere got the update (20.7.2.RC22.01.2.746), but *no* Skip Mode. Must be different versions out there.


Your not alone neither my 746320 nor the 746500 got SkipMode.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## PCurry57

Blakeintosh said:


> A couple of people earlier in this thread said that they did not get SkipMode on their 2 tuner model Premieres with 20.7.2. But when TiVo rolled out SkipMode to Roamio customers, they staged it over several weeks. The Pros/Pluses got it first before the base/OTA Roamio models.


I have two 2-tuner Premiere's neither of them have SkipMode.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky1234

Did the Premiere XL4 get SM?


----------



## HerronScott

davidblackledge said:


> Bolt removed the "Add an App" button (because it never worked on that model).
> EnterWebz.tv depends on that for adding an IP address with HME apps.


Add an App is still there on our Roamio Pro with 20.7.2.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

moyekj said:


> It's still there on my series 4 units that have new software. However, local HME apps no longer show up under Apps menu, so at least local HME is gone. My Roamio Pro doesn't have the update yet (and I don't really want it), so don't know about series 5 units. Now whether the "Add an App" though still being there for series 4 units actually works I don't know...


Do the Photos and Music thought TiVo Desktop and pyTivo not count as HME apps? Those are visible on our Roamio Pro.

Scott


----------



## moyekj

HerronScott said:


> Do the Photos and Music thought TiVo Desktop and pyTivo not count as HME apps? Those are visible on our Roamio Pro.
> 
> Scott


That's HMO, not HME. streambaby is an example of an HME app.


----------



## HerronScott

moyekj said:


> That's HMO, not HME. streambaby is an example of an HME app.


Thanks for the clarification and that's unfortunate that HME isn't working. Was it working with the Bolts before this update?

Scott


----------



## denhearn

morac said:


> There's no list of bugs I'm seeing anywhere, but I do know that the update changed my closed caption settings. Maybe it changed yours to some kind of invalid setting that causes it to reboot when the screen loads.


Thanks. You may be right. But I'm puzzled that no one else sees this same reboot when trying to access CC. Especially since BOTH of my Premieres are doing this. (my Roamio works fine)

I thought there were TiVo representatives that monitored this community that would answer this kind of question. Is that not true?


----------



## chetly

denhearn said:


> Thanks. You may be right. But I'm puzzled that no one else sees this same reboot when trying to access CC. Especially since BOTH of my Premieres are doing this. (my Roamio works fine)
> 
> I thought there were TiVo representatives that monitored this community that would answer this kind of question. Is that not true?


I have the reboot issue when accessing CC as well....4 tuner premier.


----------



## denhearn

chetly said:


> I have the reboot issue when accessing CC as well....4 tuner premier.


Thank you!! Yes. I have a 4 tuner Premiere and a 2 tuner Premiere. They both reboot when I go to closed caption.


----------



## m.s

So, is CC turned on? In any case, you might try using the remote in KMTTG to toggle CC, then see if you can get into the menu.


----------



## morac

denhearn said:


> Thank you!! Yes. I have a 4 tuner Premiere and a 2 tuner Premiere. They both reboot when I go to closed caption.


Sounds like TiVo didn't test the new release on a Premiere.

I have a Premiere I could test, but it hasn't received the update.


----------



## Lurker1

moyekj said:


> It's still there on my series 4 units that have new software. However, local HME apps no longer show up under Apps menu, so at least local HME is gone.


Do you think local HME was removed on purpose, or accidentally broken? Wondering if my HME apps might come back to life in the next release, or if they have been secretly killed like Push was last August. Has there been any announcement about HME end of life?


----------



## Number528

denhearn said:


> Thank you!! Yes. I have a 4 tuner Premiere and a 2 tuner Premiere. They both reboot when I go to closed caption.


Can you toggle the CC with the 'B' button?


----------



## reneg

Lurker1 said:


> Do you think local HME was removed on purpose, or accidentally broken? Wondering if my HME apps might come back to life in the next release, or if they have been secretly killed like Push was last August. Has there been any announcement about HME end of life?


I don't think it was removed on purpose, otherwise why would they leave "Add an App" accessible for us. I believe local HME is accidently broken. I spent 30 minutes on the phone yesterday to report the issue to someone who clearly had no idea what I was talking about. I did get a case number, and I did follow up and submit additional information to my case to clarify the issue. No idea if Tivo will fix the issue or not. I can say that in a previous software update, I was a beta tester and this issue came up. I reported it in the beta and it was resolved before the release. However, I was not a beta tester for this latest release.


----------



## NorthAlabama

hme has been accidentally broken by a bug before, if i'm remembering correctly.


----------



## denhearn

m.s said:


> So, is CC turned on? In any case, you might try using the remote in KMTTG to toggle CC, then see if you can get into the menu.


Yes, CC is turned on. And the background is *black*. I want to make the background transparent. (or turn off CC)
I'm not familiar with KMTTG. Is that an app for my smart phone?


----------



## Lurker1

I have to wonder what kind of precarious state their software is in, such that they can accidentally break the same things over and over. I also wonder what kind of testing procedures they use, such that these repeated bugs are not caught prior to release.


----------



## chiguy50

Sparky1234 said:


> Did the Premiere XL4 get SM?


My Premiere Elite/XL4, which got the 20.7.2 update last week, does not have Skip Mode enabled. However, some Premiere owners seem to be reporting otherwise.

I even tried transferring a new recording with SM from my Roamio Pro to the Premiere, but SM was SOL.


----------



## shwru980r

denhearn said:


> Thank you!! Yes. I have a 4 tuner Premiere and a 2 tuner Premiere. They both reboot when I go to closed caption.


My 2 tuner premiere is working fine with closed captioning. I upgraded to a 3TB hard drive about a year ago.


----------



## shwru980r

PCurry57 said:


> I have two 2-tuner Premiere's neither of them have SkipMode.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


My 2 Tuner premiere doesn't have skip mode yet either.


----------



## UCLABB

Has anyone got an update in the last two days? I ask because I wonder if they stepped in order to address some bugs that some people seem to have.


----------



## PCurry57

morac said:


> Sounds like TiVo didn't test the new release on a Premiere.
> 
> I have a Premiere I could test, but it hasn't received the update.


Gawd I just noticed whay they sis to my CC settings. They seriously uglied this up. Went into settings made it viewable again.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakeintosh

UCLABB said:


> Has anyone got an update in the last two days? I ask because I wonder if they stepped in order to address some bugs that some people seem to have.


I was just about to ask the same thing. I signed up my Bolt+ on the Priority Update page on Wednesday morning and I still haven't gotten the update. Maybe TiVo stopped delivering the 20.7.2 RC2 update while they work to prepare a new release candidate.


----------



## Nickipedia

I've had my boxes on the Priority list since the site for it went live almost 2 months ago. Still don't have the update on my boxes. Given some of the problems I'm not really upset about it. Of course now that I've commented about it I'll probably come home tonight to find them updated...


----------



## m.s

denhearn said:


> I'm not familiar with KMTTG. Is that an app for my smart phone?


New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg


----------



## Mikeguy

Lurker1 said:


> I have to wonder what kind of precarious state their software is in, such that they can accidentally break the same things over and over. I also wonder what kind of testing procedures they use, such that these repeated bugs are not caught prior to release.


Yeah. I'm glad that Microsoft doesn't have these issues with Windows updates.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I signed up weeks ago, and did get the upgrade on my bolt with a external HD, and had no issues. I have 2 premieres ( 1 with external HD) that have not gotten it yet, and I think I am okay with that.


----------



## Miles267

I called TiVo support to see whether they could push the update out to subscriber devices. They told me they can't. Rather their service numbers are added to a list in batches. Those devices receive the update when they poll the TiVo servers nightly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy

Miles267 said:


> I called TiVo support to see whether they could push the update out to subscriber devices. They told me they can't. Rather their service numbers are added to a list in batches. Those devices receive the update when they poll the TiVo servers nightly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't sweat it--it will come, all in good time (my pretty).


----------



## mattyro7878

Has anyone determined if the update had any effect on "TBA"?


----------



## HerronScott

denhearn said:


> thought there were TiVo representatives that monitored this community that would answer this kind of question. Is that not true?


No that's not true (at least any longer and especially since they started their own forums). In the early days we did have TiVo reps present and actively posting but in recent years there's only been sporadic posting by support people other than Margret.

Scott


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I've noticed when going into the new APPS menu, hitting up/down is very jumpy, hitting down once may go down 2 or more, up same thing... takes a few times to get option I want.

edit On a bolt 4 tuner


----------



## Mikeguy

HerronScott said:


> No that's not true (at least any longer and especially since they started their own forums). In the early days we did have TiVo reps present and actively posting but in recent years there's only been sporadic posting by support people other than Margret.
> 
> Scott


And Margret only posted sporadically.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm not convinced rivo even knows tcf exists in the aftermath of the house cleaning...


----------



## JoeKustra

Not a big deal, but after my daily guide update, the guide extended to 8/18, but System Information still says 8/17. Basic Roamio.


----------



## JoeKustra

Scary, and I'll need to test it. The new CPI&TDL description indicates:

Warning. You are about to remove all information about TV shows and movies and cancel all upcoming recordings.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> The new CPI&TDL description indicates:
> 
> Warning. You are about to remove all information about TV shows and movies and cancel all upcoming recordings.


----------



## bradleys

Comparing the new update on my Roamio against the old version on the Mini, the new update is definitely faster. I always felt like the mini was faster in the past.

I put both my mini and my Premiere on the priority list. Can't wait to see if it i proves the old dog!


----------



## shwru980r

bradleys said:


> Comparing the new update on my Roamio against the old version on the Mini, the new update is definitely faster. I always felt like the mini was faster in the past.
> 
> I put both my mini and my Premiere on the priority list. Can't wait to see if it i proves the old dog!


My dual tuner premiere seems significantly more responsive with 20.7.2. Haven't gotten skip mode yet.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> Not a big deal, but after my daily guide update, the guide extended to 8/18, but System Information still says 8/17. Basic Roamio.


That's always been the case on my Roamio. The system info screen appears to report the last full day of guide data. It doesn't count the final partial day.


----------



## davidscarter

morac said:


> That's always been the case on my Roamio. The system info screen appears to report the last full day of guide data. It doesn't count the final partial day.


Odd, it's always been the exact opposite for me, with System Info reporting the final partial day...


----------



## JACKASTOR

*OMG HAS ANY ONE NOTICED IF THE THE BLOODY HDMI ISSUES WITH HDCP 2.2 HAS BEEN RESOLVED?*


----------



## Johncv

JACKASTOR said:


> *OMG HAS ANY ONE NOTICED IF THE THE BLOODY HDMI ISSUES WITH HDCP 2.2 HAS BEEN RESOLVED?*


Don't have a hart attack, Jack. What HDMI issue??


----------



## NorthAlabama

JACKASTOR said:


> *OMG HAS ANY ONE NOTICED IF THE THE BLOODY HDMI ISSUES WITH HDCP 2.2 HAS BEEN RESOLVED?*


from the old thread:



lessd said:


> For me, same as before on my Bolt +. Using the TiVo standby solves the problem for me.


----------



## HerronScott

JACKASTOR said:


> *OMG HAS ANY ONE NOTICED IF THE THE BLOODY HDMI ISSUES WITH HDCP 2.2 HAS BEEN RESOLVED?*


Haven't had any HDMI issue with our Bolt so don't know (and use component with our Roamio Pro due to an older receiver).

Scott


----------



## headless chicken

Fonts are smaller. I don't like it.

I actually prefer the original Series3 screens over anything thus far.


----------



## cherry ghost

Not fixed

Going from 1xff to play still has a 3-4 second delay on h.264 channels.


----------



## Joe_Schmoe_876

HerronScott said:


> Do you have a Premiere? I don't use this feature but I thought this went away on the Roamios when Skipmode was introduced as it can use either the D button or Channel Up/Down. I think gaining Skipmode is a big plus over losing this ability.
> 
> Scott


Yes, all of our Tivos are Premieres. The Skipmode isn't supported on the Premiere, so I guess I'm out of luck until they have a fix.


----------



## HerronScott

Joe_Schmoe_876 said:


> Yes, all of our Tivos are Premieres. The Skipmode isn't supported on the Premiere, so I guess I'm out of luck until they have a fix.


Users have reported that they are getting Skipmode on their Premieres after the update (not all yet but at least some so sounds like it will eventually be turned on for all).

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

cherry ghost said:


> Not fixed
> 
> Going from 1xff to play still has a 3-4 second delay on h.264 channels.


I hadn't noticed this since our channels were moved to MPEG4 probably because we rarely use 1x FF. It doesn't seem to happen consistently as when I first tried it I wasn't seeing it but later in the same show I did.

Scott


----------



## aaronwt

cherry ghost said:


> Not fixed
> 
> Going from 1xff to play still has a 3-4 second delay on h.264 channels.


Not seeing that here on FiOS H.264 channels. It does take slightly longer than MPEG2. But only around a quarter or third of a second longer with H.264 than it does with MPEG2. But both are still under a second when going from 1xFF to Play.


----------



## denhearn

HerronScott said:


> No that's not true (at least any longer and especially since they started their own forums). In the early days we did have TiVo reps present and actively posting but in recent years there's only been sporadic posting by support people other than Margret.
> 
> Scott


Thanks. It's too bad TiVo reps don't monitor here. They could clean up a lot of confusing replies (skip mode on the Premiere is a good example  Appreciate the reply tho!


----------



## mrecob

cherry ghost said:


> Not fixed
> 
> Going from 1xff to play still has a 3-4 second delay on h.264 channels.


I see a 1-7 second delay going from 1xff or 3xff back to play. When the delay is happening hitting 1xff and immediately back to play always gets past the delay. The delay does not always happen but I use fast forward enough that I see it in most every show. I have Comcast Silicon Valley.


----------



## ej42137

denhearn said:


> It's too bad TiVo reps don't monitor here. They could clean up a lot of confusing replies


Now *that *gave me a chuckle.


----------



## aaronwt

mrecob said:


> I see a 1-7 second delay going from 1xff or 3xff back to play. When the delay is happening hitting 1xff and immediately back to play always gets past the delay. The delay does not always happen but I use fast forward enough that I see it in most every show. I have Comcast Silicon Valley.


It must be a Comcast thing then. This does not occur on my H.264 FiOS channels.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthAlabama

denhearn said:


> It's too bad TiVo reps don't monitor here.


i think we can handle "reboot, force two connections, and repeat guided setup" on our own.


----------



## UCLABB

All ask again, anyone receive the update lately? My Roamio got it about 10 days ago, my xl4 has been on the list for several days and no update. I haven't seen anyone post that they just received the update, so I am thinking that TiVo is holding it up and fixing bugs.


----------



## Miles267

Am in same situation. None of my Tivo Mini units have received despite being on the priority list at same time as my Roamio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

UCLABB said:


> All ask again, anyone receive the update lately? My Roamio got it about 10 days ago, my xl4 has been on the list for several days and no update. I haven't seen anyone post that they just received the update, so I am thinking that TiVo is holding it up and fixing bugs.


No. I added another Mini also. So far, nothing after the initial release.


----------



## sharkster

Nothing here -running two Bolts.


----------



## HerronScott

UCLABB said:


> All ask again, anyone receive the update lately? My Roamio got it about 10 days ago, my xl4 has been on the list for several days and no update. I haven't seen anyone post that they just received the update, so I am thinking that TiVo is holding it up and fixing bugs.


Hopefully anyone seeing issues has opened a ticket (I did for Music not playing on our Roamio Pro from TiVo Desktop/pyTiVo). I don't use Streambaby or any other HME app so can't report that issue and I haven't seen any audio sync issues either.

Scott


----------



## morac

aaronwt said:


> It must be a Comcast thing then. This does not occur on my H.264 FiOS channels.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I'm seeing it occasionally on Comcast. It probably has to do with how they mangle H.264 channels and convert them all to 720p.


----------



## Blakeintosh

My Bolt+ still hasn't been enabled for 20.7.2 yet either. I'm guessing they stopped deploying until a new release candidate is ready.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878

I have been on the priority list for quite a while. 1 Bolt, 1 Premiere-- no updates. Lots of TBA's!!


----------



## JoeKustra

Somebody is messing with the guide:

20.7.1 operation:
turn on TV
check guide - data to 8/18
check System Information - guide to 8/20
check guide again - guide to 8/20

20.7.2 operation:
turn on TV
check guide - data to 8/20
check System Information - guide to 8/19
check guide again - guide to 8/20

Both units received updates late yesterday and early today.


----------



## adessmith

UCLABB said:


> All ask again, anyone receive the update lately? My Roamio got it about 10 days ago, my xl4 has been on the list for several days and no update. I haven't seen anyone post that they just received the update, so I am thinking that TiVo is holding it up and fixing bugs.


Nope. My Roamio got 20.7.2 at some point during the initial roll out, but both my minis are still running 20.7.1


----------



## Adam C.

Has anyone with a Roamio OTA received the update yet?


----------



## cybergrimes

Adam C. said:


> Has anyone with a Roamio OTA received the update yet?


Yes, looking back at my post in the priority update thread I received it on July 27th


----------



## slowbiscuit

Roamio Plus and 3 Minis with no update, all on the list.


----------



## Adam C.

cybergrimes said:


> Yes, looking back at my post in the priority update thread I received it on July 27th


Thanks. I am not on the priority list so I guess it will be a long wait.


----------



## weaver

Adam C. said:


> Has anyone with a Roamio OTA received the update yet?


My Roamio OTA received it the first or second day. I wasn't on the priority list, but I have been on previous priority lists.


----------



## Fant

Any benefit to bolt owners for this update? Sounds like most things are for fixes that I've never experienced


----------



## series5orpremier

Just received it on a Basic - not on any priority list. When something is recording does it suppose to look like a Japanese flag in the to do list and my shows? Things are rearranged so that I can't find them and the highlight bar is now bright white, hurting my eyes. If it isn't broken.... why do people feel compelled to justify their salary or promotion by scrambling the menu around?


----------



## TonyD79

Fant said:


> Any benefit to bolt owners for this update? Sounds like most things are for fixes that I've never experienced


I haven't seen much difference except faster. I'm more interested in my minis having the same interface as my bolt. One does now. The other doesn't yet.


----------



## sehale

Forced a connection on Series 4 Premiere and got the update just now. No Skip Mode. Took about 15-20 minutes to download, reboot, and install.


----------



## series5orpremier

I figured it out. The two most prominent visual changes to the menu are designed to make recordings in progress look exactly like a Japanese flag. They're trying to market their DVR business for a Japanese company to buy them out.


----------



## NorthAlabama

series5orpremier said:


> I figured it out. The two most prominent visual changes to the menu are designed to make recordings in progress look exactly like a Japanese flag. They're trying to market their DVR business for a Japanese company to buy them out.


what a poor business plan, once ww3 begins, n. korea will likely nuke japan, eliminating the buyer.


----------



## alexb

3 devices registered over a week ago, still no update.


----------



## idksmy

Roamio Basic, Bolt and Mini. None have received the update.


----------



## ADG

Okay, well you guys be sure to keep us posted and let us know the second you get the updates


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Calm people... breathe in breathe out......


----------



## Adam C.

As someone who is new to TiVo, how long do these updates usually take? Weeks? Months?


----------



## Lurker1

series5orpremier said:


> Just received it on a Basic - not on any priority list. When something is recording does it suppose to look like a Japanese flag in the to do list and my shows? Things are rearranged so that I can't find them and the highlight bar is now bright white, hurting my eyes. If it isn't broken.... why do people feel compelled to justify their salary or promotion by scrambling the menu around?


PLEASE TiVo, tone down that blinding highlight bar.


----------



## Blakeintosh

Adam C. said:


> As someone who is new to TiVo, how long do these updates usually take? Weeks? Months?


A few years back, TiVo went to a seasonal update schedule (Spring, Summer, Winter, Fall).

They pulled that off for a year or two. Lately, they have gotten a little longer...more like 3 updates a year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam C.

Blakeintosh said:


> A few years back, TiVo went to a seasonal update schedule (Spring, Summer, Winter, Fall).
> 
> They pulled that off for a year or two. Lately, they have gotten a little longer...more like 3 updates a year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I meant was, once an update is released, how long does it usually take to roll out to everyone? I used to have Verizon and their updates usually rolled out on a regional basis over the course of about 3 weeks.


----------



## Blakeintosh

Adam C. said:


> What I meant was, once an update is released, how long does it usually take to roll out to everyone? I used to have Verizon and their updates usually rolled out on a regional basis over the course of about 3 weeks.


Once TiVo starts rolling an update out to boxes that did not sign up for the priority update, they usually get it out to everyone in a week or so. Since no one seems to have gotten the update in the last week and a half, leads me to believe that they found a showstopper and are working to fix it.

If my memory serves me, something similar happened with 20.6.8.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

Adam C. said:


> What I meant was, once an update is released, how long does it usually take to roll out to everyone? I used to have Verizon and their updates usually rolled out on a regional basis over the course of about 3 weeks.


Technically, 20.7.2 hasn't been "released". Only the few (brave) people who signed up for an early test have a copy. Even that seems to be on hold.

But to answer your question, about a week. Maybe two when you include Premiere & Mini units. Add another week for the official documentation.


----------



## Blakeintosh

JoeKustra said:


> Technically, 20.7.2 hasn't been "released". Only the few (brave) people who signed up for an early test have a copy. Even that seems to be on hold.
> 
> But to answer your question, about a week. Maybe two when you include Premiere & Mini units. Add another week for the official documentation.


I didn't sign up any of my TiVo's that got 20.7.2 pushed to them. I signed them up for previous priority releases, but not for this one. Either TiVo expanded the priority release to other boxes outside of the current signup list deliberately, or by accident.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UCLABB

JoeKustra said:


> Technically, 20.7.2 hasn't been "released". Only the few (brave) people who signed up for an early test have a copy. Even that seems to be on hold.
> 
> But to answer your question, about a week. Maybe two when you include Premiere & Mini units. Add another week for the official documentation.


It's been sent to boxes not on priority list according to posts here. Also, a couple of posters said they got it in the last two days so I guess it is rolling again.


----------



## JoeKustra

Blakeintosh said:


> I didn't sign up any of my TiVo's that got 20.7.2 pushed to them. I signed them up for previous priority releases, but not for this one. Either TiVo expanded the priority release to other boxes outside of the current signup list deliberately, or by accident.


I think you're right. Once on the list there's no way to get off. It's like un-registration to vote. At least that times out in some states.

BTW, if you are a beta tester, there's no way to remove equipment either.


----------



## JoeKustra

UCLABB said:


> It's been sent to boxes not on priority list according to posts here. Also, a couple of posters said they got it in the last two days so I guess it is rolling again.


I signed up another Mini last week and it still doesn't have it. If it's "done", this will be a not-so-good release.


----------



## Adam C.

JoeKustra said:


> I signed up another Mini last week and it still doesn't have it. If it's "done", this will be a not-so-good release.


I have a Roamio OTA and 2 minis and none of them have received the update.


----------



## denhearn

Adam C. said:


> As someone who is new to TiVo, how long do these updates usually take? Weeks? Months?


I think in the past, typical roll-outs took 2-3 weeks to be downloaded to everyone. It seems that this one is taking longer. TiVo may have slowed (or stopped?) the distribution due to the problems/complaints.


----------



## bicker

Blakeintosh said:


> I didn't sign up any of my TiVo's that got 20.7.2 pushed to them. I signed them up for previous priority releases, but not for this one.


Ditto.


----------



## sharkster

Ruh roh! My living room Bolt is on 'pending restart' this morning. Guess I should let it go and see what happens (skeerd!).


----------



## sharkster

sharkster said:


> Ruh roh! My living room Bolt is on 'pending restart' this morning. Guess I should let it go and see what happens (skeerd!).


So, I ran the update on my living rm Bolt and that just took a few minutes. Everything looked ok except I cannot see my bedroom Bolt. From the bdrm, I can see the living room one so hopefully I can get this to work itself out. Living rm has no problem connecting to the network. Running another connection to see if that brings the other Bolt back into view. If that doesn't work - not sure what to do next.


----------



## sharkster

Does anybody know if there is anything about this update that if one of your boxes has yet to get the update it cannot be accessed by the box that has the update?

I ran another connection on my LR Bolt and it now has the BR Bolt listed in My Shows, but with that yellow '!' that says it can't find it, it might be your network, etc. Maybe I'll try restarting the BR one first and if that doesn't work the LR one.


----------



## sar840t2

JoeKustra said:


> Technically, 20.7.2 hasn't been "released"...


I don't think I can recall any version number that didn't have the RC (=release candidate) qualifier on it.

Most software dev organizations drop the RC qualifier before releasing to their whole user base. I guess RiVo's release manager skipped class the day they covered that :-D


----------



## UCLABB

sharkster said:


> Does anybody know if there is anything about this update that if one of your boxes has yet to get the update it cannot be accessed by the box that has the update?
> 
> I ran another connection on my LR Bolt and it now has the BR Bolt listed in My Shows, but with that yellow '!' that says it can't find it, it might be your network, etc. Maybe I'll try restarting the BR one first and if that doesn't work the LR one.


They still see each other regardless if only some are updated.


----------



## sharkster

UCLABB said:


> They still see each other regardless if only some are updated.


Cool, thanks! Maybe I just need to go with restarting one of them or the other until they connect with each other. Running a service connection with the other one to see if it has the update, too, or whatever. Then I think I'll restart that one first, since this one was just restarted with the update. 

ETA - Just went ahead and restarted the LR box (one WITH the update installed) again and now it connects to the BR box again. I didn't figure it was anything terminal so I wasn't freaking or anything.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Cool, thanks! Maybe I just need to go with restarting one of them or the other until they connect with each other. Running a service connection with the other one to see if it has the update, too, or whatever. Then I think I'll restart that one first, since this one was just restarted with the update.
> ETA - Just went ahead and restarted the LR box (one WITH the update installed) again and now it connects to the BR box again. I didn't figure it was anything terminal so I wasn't freaking or anything.


If a box is offline for a minute, it will get that exclamation point. Until 20.7.2 it was just dim. That change in timing was 20.7.1 I think. Before that it took a long time for one box to figure out another box wasn't accessible.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> If a box is offline for a minute, it will get that exclamation point. Until 20.7.2 it was just dim. That change in timing was 20.7.1 I think. Before that it took a long time for one box to figure out another box wasn't accessible.


This was the first time I remembered seeing it like that - first it was just not listed at all. Then it was showing but with the exclamation point. Glad another restart brought it back. I really do enjoy using either MRV or transferring shows.

The other one finished it's service connection and no update to that one yet. I don't really care about that, so no rush.

Really, about the only different I've noticed so far (Bolt) is that the 'Tivo Central' list is shorter because they consolidated Search with OnePass,etc, stuff. Fine by me. I don't like clutter.


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> Cool, thanks! Maybe I just need to go with restarting one of them or the other until they connect with each other. Running a service connection with the other one to see if it has the update, too, or whatever. Then I think I'll restart that one first, since this one was just restarted with the update.
> 
> ETA - Just went ahead and restarted the LR box (one WITH the update installed) again and now it connects to the BR box again. I didn't figure it was anything terminal so I wasn't freaking or anything.


A network connection issue--I live with that, TiVo boxes can be, er, "finicky" (esp. my Roamio Basic--TiVo tech. support told me that it a known issue with my widely-sold, ISP-provided Netgear router). Typically, my restarting the offending box fixes matters (or, a router restart).


----------



## sharkster

I feel fortunate that my current home network is pretty decent. I have had issues in the past where I had to restart my router/modem. But I just figured this problem was just a combination of one box updating and restarting and it just needed a nudge to go back to recognizing the other box.

Typically, my boxes (I've always just had two Tivos at a time in use) have gotten updates within a day, day and half, of each other so I suspect the other one will get the update in the next day or so.


----------



## Blakeintosh

sharkster said:


> So, I ran the update on my living rm Bolt and that just took a few minutes. Everything looked ok except I cannot see my bedroom Bolt. From the bdrm, I can see the living room one so hopefully I can get this to work itself out. Living rm has no problem connecting to the network. Running another connection to see if that brings the other Bolt back into view. If that doesn't work - not sure what to do next.


Did you get RC22 on the box that you just updated?


----------



## aaronwt

Lurker1 said:


> PLEASE TiVo, tone down that blinding highlight bar.


I can't say I've noticed that issue. Whether an HD set or a UHD set, I've had no blinding highlight bar.


----------



## sharkster

Blakeintosh said:


> Did you get RC22 on the box that you just updated?


Although the situation has been resolved, I'm not sure what RC22 is.

The 7.2 version I now have on that box has an RC24 in the number. Is it that to which you refer?

Ok, weird - I just noticed that the bedroom Bolt is not on the My Shows list again. how strange.


----------



## aaronwt

sharkster said:


> Does anybody know if there is anything about this update that if one of your boxes has yet to get the update it cannot be accessed by the box that has the update?
> 
> I ran another connection on my LR Bolt and it now has the BR Bolt listed in My Shows, but with that yellow '!' that says it can't find it, it might be your network, etc. Maybe I'll try restarting the BR one first and if that doesn't work the LR one.


My Mini, Roamios, and other Bolts can still see and play content from my Bolt with 20.7.2.


----------



## Blakeintosh

sharkster said:


> Although the situation has been resolved, I'm not sure what RC22 is.
> 
> The 7.2 version I now have on that box has an RC24 in the number. Is it that to which you refer?


OK, so TiVo is pushing out an updated version of 20.7.2...RC24. The initial rollout was RC22, so those of us with RC22 will probably see RC24 made available in the next day or so.


----------



## aaronwt

Blakeintosh said:


> OK, so TiVo is pushing out an updated version of 20.7.2...RC24. The initial rollout was RC22, so those of us with RC22 will probably see RC24 made available in the next day or so.


Sweet!! After getting 20.7.2 on one of my Bolts a couple of weeks ago, I added all my TiVos to the priority list. Then waited a week and added them all again. And as of last night they still hadn't received anything. So hopefully now they will push this new version to them.

And hopefully it doesn't cause any issues in my setups.


----------



## Blakeintosh

sharkster said:


> Although the situation has been resolved, I'm not sure what RC22 is.
> 
> The 7.2 version I now have on that box has an RC24 in the number. Is it that to which you refer?
> 
> Ok, weird - I just noticed that the bedroom Bolt is not on the My Shows list again. how strange.


You may need to force a connection on both boxes to update their sharing lists.


----------



## sharkster

Blakeintosh said:


> OK, so TiVo is pushing out an updated version of 20.7.2...RC24. The initial rollout was RC22, so those of us with RC22 will probably see RC24 made available in the next day or so.


Ah, I see. The odd thing I just noticed (which isn't a big deal for now) is that after my Bolt that just got the update just ran its own service connection (seems standard after any restart or such), that was when my bdrm Bolt disappeared from view again. But, from the bdrm, I can see this one still so I suppose it might just be a short glitch (hopefully).


----------



## sharkster

Blakeintosh said:


> You may need to force a connection on both boxes to update their sharing lists.


Yeah, I will probably restart the bdrm one and if that doesn't work restart this one again. I have some things to do and will see if there's any progress, then proceed accordingly. Just seems odd that I'd get the bdrm one back on there and then it would run a service connect and disappear it again. I like stuff that makes sense and so often this stuff doesn't.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Yeah, I will probably restart the bdrm one and if that doesn't work restart this one again. I have some things to do and will see if there's any progress, then proceed accordingly. Just seems odd that I'd get the bdrm one back on there and then it would run a service connect and disappear it again. I like stuff that makes sense and so often this stuff doesn't.


You are scaring me. A service connection or router reset should not be needed due to an update. If both units are running normally, they should always see each other. Even a Mini will detect an offline TiVo. Obviously a host offline would be an immediate event for a Mini.

Being an old computer person, my standard procedure when I see "Pending" is to place the unit into Standby then power cycle. I don't like warm boots when software changes.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> You are scaring me. A service connection or router reset should not be needed due to an update. If both units are running normally, they should always see each other. Even a Mini will detect an offline TiVo. Obviously a host offline would be an immediate event for a Mini.
> 
> Being an old computer person, my standard procedure when I see "Pending" is to place the unit into Standby then power cycle. I don't like warm boots when software changes.


Network connection glitch. They happen.


----------



## sharkster

I restarted the other box (one w/o update) and now I can see that one from the living room box. Hopefully, it lasts.

I don't think this is a huge thing (or I'd be freaking out). I just think it is a combination of restarts, connections, and the updated software. If it continues, then I might consider it a glitch in the new software because the bdrm box could see the livrm box the whole time. It ws just the one with the update (lvrm) that has ceased to see/connect with the other one. Fingers crossed.

*Oops, never mind.* Just that quickly, while I am still on the 'My Shows' page - the bdrm box disappeared again. Bizarre. NOthing wrong with network. Only prob seems to originate with the living room box that just got the update earlier this morning.

Hmmm...odd that it would be shown and I looked up and it's completely gone again. SMDH over this one.

LMAO - it came back again. I give up. I'm just laughing now at the ridiculosity of it all.


----------



## Mikeguy

When I say a "network glitch," I really was meaning on the TiVo side, in making the connection.


----------



## sharkster

Mikeguy said:


> When I say a "network glitch," I really was meaning on the TiVo side, in making the connection.


Understood.  I think you're right.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> LMAO - it came back again. I give up. I'm just laughing now at the ridiculosity of it all.


Keep laughing. It makes the pain go away.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> Keep laughing. It makes the pain go away.


Exactamundo! I don't need any grief so screw it (for now).  Ima just let it ride and, for another thing (hopefully), stop looking!


----------



## wmhjr

Probably a dumb question.

However..... Has anyone noticed that first gen minis seem to take longer to tune to a new station than they used to prior to this update? It's just what it seems like - I have no data to back it up. It's certainly usable and OK but it does seem slower. The UI seems faster though.


----------



## Lurker1

aaronwt said:


> I can't say I've noticed that issue. Whether an HD set or a UHD set, I've had no blinding highlight bar.


I've probably got my contrast set too high. It looks good on everything but this new TiVo interface. I'll try adjusting it.


----------



## aaronwt

JoeKustra said:


> You are scaring me. A service connection or router reset should not be needed due to an update. If both units are running normally, they should always see each other. Even a Mini will detect an offline TiVo. Obviously a host offline would be an immediate event for a Mini.
> 
> Being an old computer person, my standard procedure when I see "Pending" is to place the unit into Standby then power cycle. I don't like warm boots when software changes.


Two of my other Bolts got the update today and are fine. Although those are the Bolts I want to sell. The Bolt that I wanted the update on, the second one I put on the priority list a couple of weeks ago, still has nothing.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles267

Still none of my 3 Minis have been updated despite each being on priority list for several weeks. On a Roamio Pro updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idksmy

My Roamio Basic just got 20.7.2 RC24


----------



## series5orpremier

aaronwt said:


> I can't say I've noticed that issue. Whether an HD set or a UHD set, I've had no blinding highlight bar.


My TVs are adjusted to THX certified specs and it is a visually loud issue but I've gotten much more used to it since the first time it hit my retinas last night.


----------



## tim_m

idksmy said:


> My Roamio Basic just got 20.7.2 RC24


RC24? are you positive? Mine is RC22.


----------



## Blakeintosh

tim_m said:


> RC24? are you positive? Mine is RC22.


TiVo started pushing out RC24 today. Those with RC22 will most likely get RC24 in the next day or two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## series5orpremier

Yeah, it's RC24 I received last night.


----------



## tim_m

I guess as others suggested there was a stop put to RC22. I wonder what they changed in RC24.


----------



## Blakeintosh

tim_m said:


> I guess as others suggested there was a stop put to RC22. I wonder what they changed in RC24.


I'm hoping someone that has RC22 on one box and RC24 on another, will do a comparison between them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morac

Blakeintosh said:


> I'm hoping someone that has RC22 on one box and RC24 on another, will do a comparison between them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess is you won't notice a difference.


----------



## Blakeintosh

morac said:


> My guess is you won't notice a difference.


Probably not, unless they adjusted the color shading of the new UI.

The other possibilities would be fixing the CC issues or the h264 channel issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lpwcomp

Blakeintosh said:


> Probably not, unless they adjusted the color shading of the new UI.
> 
> The other possibilities would be fixing the CC issues or the h264 channel issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HME apps maybe?


----------



## Cheezmo

Put my Premiere XL4 and Mini on the list a few days ago. My Mini got it today, nothing on the XL4.


----------



## HerronScott

JoeKustra said:


> I think you're right. Once on the list there's no way to get off. It's like un-registration to vote. At least that times out in some states.


From what I've seen, each one is handled independently. When I've signed up, I got the update early and when I didn't sign up, I got the update once it started going out to the general population.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

series5orpremier said:


> My TVs are adjusted to THX certified specs and it is a visually loud issue but I've gotten much more used to it since the first time it hit my retinas last night.


Panasonic plasma also set for THX picture mode and calibrated and doesn't look blinding here either with our Roamio. Before the Mini got the update upstairs, flipping back and forth between the Bolt (which already had the white bar) and the Mini on the same TV the old yellow really stood out as brighter (that's on an LCD that has not been calibrated).

Scott


----------



## tim1724

Blakeintosh said:


> Probably not, unless they adjusted the color shading of the new UI.


Unlikely. This is the color scheme that the Bolt has been using since day one. I doubt TiVo will change it now just because the new UI has finally been deployed on Roamio/Premiere. (And if we're really getting Hydra soon, I doubt they'll ever make any real changes this version of the UI again.)


----------



## mrsean

Blakeintosh said:


> TiVo started pushing out RC24 today. Those with RC22 will most likely get RC24 in the next day or two.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew this would happen. I love when I'm right.....especially when people tell me I'm not.


----------



## justen_m

Music was broken again in 20.7.2.rc22, any chance it is working again in 7.2.rc24? (my Bolt and Roamio are still on 20.6.3.rc15)


----------



## Blakeintosh

justen_m said:


> Music was broken again in 20.7.2.rc22, any chance it is working again in 7.2.rc24? (my Bolt and Roamio are still on 20.6.3.rc15)


Why didn't your boxes get 20.7.1? That is the current release that came out back in March.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobCamp1

Blakeintosh said:


> Probably not, unless they adjusted the color shading of the new UI.
> 
> The other possibilities would be fixing the CC issues or the h264 channel issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That CC issue is a "we can get fined by the FCC daily" type of issue and is a showstopper.


----------



## justen_m

Blakeintosh said:


> Why didn't your boxes get 20.7.1? That is the current release that came out back in March.


My mistake, I misread my notes. They were on 20.6.3.rc15 (music broken). They're currently on 20.7.1.rc2 (music works). They weren't updated to 20.7.2.rc22(music broken from reports here), and looks like they won't, and will skip straight to 20.7.2.rc24 (music works/notworks?).


----------



## Johncv

BobCamp1 said:


> That CC issue is a "we can get fined by the FCC daily" type of issue and is a showstopper.


No, it not, all you have is go into the CC settings and switch them around, change the text to the background and background to text, no big deal.


----------



## lpwcomp

Johncv said:


> No, it not, all you have is go into the CC settings and switch them around, change the text to the background and background to text, no big deal.


Except for the fact that some people had their Premieres reboot when attempting to access the CC settings.


----------



## samccfl99

I knew this RC22 had bugs. It has been so bad (audio out of sync, mostly in QM) and I got some form email back from my case saying they were working on it. Got so sick of hitting the back button that I emailed Margret today, or rather yesterday now, I hardly ever do). She replied asking for the TSN numbers. Then less than half an hour later I got a call from a Tivo tech supervisor (in the USA no less) maybe in response to the case (they also made a new case...they are nuts), BUT of course I was taking a nap...crap. Said they were going to call back within 24 hours. Still no RC24 yet, but I think they went into my tivos and patched something. This out of sync bug might be a value they got wrong in a variable in the QM code. That would be one guess. I think they made an attempt to patch this a few days after it was released. The behavior seemed to change, but was not completely fixed. Just keep hitting the back button like someone suggested many days ago. I still am surprised that there were not more complaints. IDK. 

I always put myself on the priority list when someone posts that it is up. Maybe it's not such a good idea anymore...


----------



## justen_m

samccfl99 said:


> I always put myself on the priority list when someone posts that it is up. Maybe it's not such a good idea anymore...


I came to that conclusion myself a while ago and no longer put my TiVos on the priority list anymore, unless there is a new feature coming that I actually want (mp4 support on my TiVoHD, SkipMode on my Roamio), or there's hope a defect that affects me might be fixed. So... nothing for me in 20.7.2. e.g. if it made the Bolt's menu match the Roamio, I'd like that, but sounds like the opposite happened.


----------



## aaronwt

My one Bolt has been on RC22 awhile now. And I've been using it every day. I have not run into any audio sync issues with the Bolt going through a Sewell 5x1 HDMI switch. Then going to an Onkyo receiver, before going to my Sony TV.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tivoboy

Well my mini updated a couple days ago and my main bolt did last night. What is now broken is that I cannot select any resolution other than AUTO or 480p, the tv clearly supports 720p. The option to test resolutions that work on your tv and confirm them is no longer selectable in settings, where is this now located or is it just gone? 480p looks like crap of course.


----------



## atomicgrom

Dan203 said:


> I'm just hoping it fixes the HDMI issues with the Bolt. It's super annoying.


It has appeared to fixed mine. When I turned on the TV, the screen would show a picture, go black, so picture, go black, and then work. Now the picture shows immediately...what a wonderful world we live in!


----------



## bob61

Received update on my Roamio last night, it was RC24. Never saw RC22

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck_IV

I'll have to check my Roamio+. I'm convinced the update is what caused my HDMI issue. Hoping RC24 stabilizes it.

For reference, shortly after the update, I came home to a black screen with no sound. I tried swapping HDMI ports on my receiver, running it directly to the TV, even trying my old receiver and nothing(Component connection continued to work fine, so the box itself worked). Then, after contacting Tivo about getting a replacement(didn't actually follow through yet) when I was plugging everything back into their original locations, the HDMI connection started working again. Since then it I haven't touched it and it has been fine. I know Tivo is known for HDMI issues, but this seems suspiciously like it had to do with the firmware.


----------



## lpwcomp

No sign of RC24 here and both of my Roamios got RC22 very early in spite of my not putting them on the priority list this time.


----------



## sharkster

I still have one Bolt with the update (RC24) and the other one hasn't yet received it. The only weirdness is that the other one keeps disappearing from 'My Shows' on the one with the update. Yesterday it was there all day. This morning it was gone again. I hope this clears up when the other one receives the update.


----------



## JoeKustra

Mini and Roamio still on RC22. On Mini My Shows has the Opera TV app. The Roamio does not have the app enabled. Anyone see a way to get it off the Mini? It may have been there when the update was applied. It's also in Apps.

update. power cycle of the Mini got rid of it.


----------



## JoeKustra

tivoboy said:


> Well my mini updated a couple days ago and my main bolt did last night. What is now broken is that I cannot select any resolution other than AUTO or 480p, the tv clearly supports 720p. The option to test resolutions that work on your tv and confirm them is no longer selectable in settings, where is this now located or is it just gone? 480p looks like crap of course.


My Mini is connected to a 1080p LG TV. The video configuration screen has really changed, but it has 1080i checked and (preferred), plus 480i as not available. I see check boxes for all the resolutions, but the manual test is gone. You haven't specified if it's the Mini or main Bolt with the problem.


----------



## tivoboy

JoeKustra said:


> My Mini is connected to a 1080p LG TV. The video configuration screen has really changed, but it has 1080i checked and (preferred), plus 480i as not available. I see check boxes for all the resolutions, but the manual test is gone. You haven't specified if it's the Mini or main Bolt with the problem.


It's the main bolt, and when I look at the list, the only thing I can select is AUTO or 480p, everything else says not supported. Historically, and after an update or sometimes total reboot, I would normally have to REDO the manual test and confirm 720p or 1080i, as valid options - but it worked. now, I cant find a way to allow 720p or any other resolution - that certainly works on the tv, to work.


----------



## NorthAlabama

have you tried auto and rebooted? what happened?


----------



## tivoboy

NorthAlabama said:


> have you tried auto and rebooted? what happened?


I'll give that a try.


----------



## tim_m

Still no sign of RC24 on my Roamio or mini.


----------



## sharkster

I wonder if they are just rolling it with the full update until they finish that, THEN updating the ones that got RC22 to 24. I wouldn't do it that way, I don't think, but there must be some method to their madness.

I got the update (complete with the most current RC24) on one of my Bolts a few days ago, and am still waiting to see it on the other one. Meanwhile, the one with the update is only sporadically recognizing the other one ever since the update so I hope that when they are one the same version this problem goes away.


----------



## samccfl99

No method, they are just mad. So the tivo tech supervisor finally called me back when I could answer. He seemed to have been there for quite a while. Of course he said that they knew of no problems. I don't know if he was referring to mine or just anyones. I told him about RC24 and he seemed to know. How can they say there was no problem if they changed the update???  He could not guarantee they would put my TSN's on the list to send it out again (RC24 being the one in production), but he said he would email engineering (Margret said that yesterday). So IDK. So I wait. If I do not get it by Monday, I guess I will add an update to the case and see. I just hope it fixes my problem when/if it comes.

Just imagine HYDRA in the beginning...LOL. I would not want it, if at all, until many updates have gone by...


----------



## atmuscarella

Well I see my base Roamio has installed 20.7.2 RC 24, both my Bolt and dual tuner Premiere are still on 20.7.1 RC2. 

The bad news is the Roamio can not play music from my computer (via TiVo Desk top), the Bolt and Premiere can play music. 

Also while the menus on the Roamio now visually look like the Bolt they are not the same. At TiVo Central on my Bolt I have 7 menu options, I only have 5 on the Roamio and of those 5 only 3 are labeled the same as the ones on the Bolt. 

I don't remember people mentioning this - so for those who have had a Bolt or Premiere updated how many menu options do you have at TiVo Central?


----------



## HerronScott

atmuscarella said:


> Well I see my base Roamio has installed 20.7.2 RC 24, both my Bolt and dual tuner Premiere are still on 20.7.1 RC2.
> 
> The bad news is the Roamio can not play music from my computer (via TiVo Desk top), the Bolt and Premiere can play music.
> 
> Also while the menus on the Roamio now visually look like the Bolt they are not the same. At TiVo Central on my Bolt I have 7 menu options, I only have 5 on the Roamio and of those 5 only 3 are labeled the same as the ones on the Bolt.
> 
> I don't remember people mentioning this - so for those who have had a Bolt or Premiere updated how many menu options do you have at TiVo Central?


Yes, our Bolt with 20.7. RC22 only has 5 menu items as well.

I was hoping they would fix the music issue on the Roamio with RC24. 

Scott


----------



## vstone

Jed1 said:


> Another question for the Premieres is did TiVo finally do away with the SD menu option on them?


Premieres still have the we menus, but the new color scheme is not friendly to my eyes. I think this is a side effect of changing the hd menus


----------



## sharkster

I haven't figured out the problem yet, beyond the fact that it's the update and nothing else, but ever since one of my Bolts (LR) has gotten the 7.2 update I continue having problems with it recognizing the other Bolt (BR). It's off and on perpetually that it sees it and this just started immediately after the LR Bolt got the update.

Yesterday I decided to try an experiment, at one of the times that the BR unit was showing up and accessible from the LR. I transferred a show from the BR to the LR. This was a one-hour 1080 HD show. *It took 4.5 hours.* Clearly, this is not only unacceptable, but completely out of the ordinary. As I had discussed in the 'transfer' thread, it usually takes around 20 minutes (15-24) to transfer a one-hour HD show between Tivos.

Nothing wrong with my home network (it's all wireless). Nothing wrong with my units. Everything, including my modem and router, has been restarted since the 7.2 update on one Tivo unit. I just hope that if the BR unit (ever) also gets the update that they will be communicating normally again.

ETA - I forgot to mention that this morning before I got up I tried using MRV to watch a show. Using the BR unit, which has never ceased to be able to recognize the LR unit even after the update, I tried watching a show from the LR unit. It was sketchy and unwatchable for a few minutes until the Tivo service cut it off completely saying that it was a 'network' problem.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I haven't figured out the problem yet, beyond the fact that it's the update and nothing else, but ever since one of my Bolts (LR) has gotten the 7.2 update I continue having problems with it recognizing the other Bolt (BR). It's off and on perpetually that it sees it and this just started immediately after the LR Bolt got the update.
> Yesterday I decided to try an experiment, at one of the times that the BR unit was showing up and accessible from the LR. I transferred a show from the BR to the LR. This was a one-hour 1080 HD show. *It took 4.5 hours.* Clearly, this is not only unacceptable, but completely out of the ordinary. As I had discussed in the 'transfer' thread, it usually takes around 20 minutes (15-24) to transfer a one-hour HD show between Tivos.
> Nothing wrong with my home network (it's all wireless). Nothing wrong with my units. Everything, including my modem and router, has been restarted since the 7.2 update on one Tivo unit. I just hope that if the BR unit (ever) also gets the update that they will be communicating normally again.
> ETA - I forgot to mention that this morning before I got up I tried using MRV to watch a show. Using the BR unit, which has never ceased to be able to recognize the LR unit even after the update, I tried watching a show from the LR unit. It was sketchy and unwatchable for a few minutes until the Tivo service cut it off completely saying that it was a 'network' problem.


I will agree something is wrong. You can see the speed at Setting & Messages, Network Settings, Network Troubleshooting, Transfer History. Using internal WiFi between two basic Roamio units gave me a poor 45Mbps, or 18 Minutes for a 1080i HD program (5.71GB).

I still only have one unit at 20.7.RC22.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> I will agree something is wrong. You can see the speed at Setting & Messages, Network Settings, Network Troubleshooting, Transfer History. Using internal WiFi between two basic Roamio units gave me a poor 45Mbps, or 18 Minutes for a 1080i HD program (5.71GB).
> 
> I still only have one unit at 20.7.RC22.


Thanks for that info, Joe. I just went there and see 'incoming Tivo box Transfers' - 1.84mbps. Uh, yikes! That explains why it took 4.5 hours to transfer the 1hour show last night, but I wish I knew WHY that's my new normal. Do you think it's possible that it will get normal again when/if my bedroom Tivo gets the 7.2 update? Everything was fine before and right up to the point to which the living rm one got the update. Color me frustrated, to say the least.

I have 60mbp internet and nothing has changed with that. Only ONE change has occurred - one box getting the update.


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> Do you think it's possible that it will get normal again when/if my bedroom Tivo gets the 7.2 update?


Egads, I _hope_ this gets fixed and is but temporary.


----------



## Blakeintosh

How many people have gotten the new RC24 build of 20.7.2? I think only a couple of people in this thread have mentioned that they have it now. I figured TiVo would have released it to more people with RC22 by now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkster

Mikeguy said:


> Egads, I _hope_ this gets fixed and is but temporary.


Yeah, really! For me anyway, calling Tivo is a last resort. I remember a time, several years ago, when I was having problems with MRV. I called Tivo and they just told me that Premieres (I had 2 Premieres at that time) were NOT compatible with MRV. I said 'well, that's odd because my Premieres had been 100% compatible with MRV for the last few years and, in fact, it was an actual selling point when I purchased them along with the wireless adapters'. they said 'nope, not compatible with MRV'. Well, as it turns out it was my craptacular internet at the time that was less than compatible. I fixed that and had no problem since.

Then, I ended up getting one Bolt about 1.5yrs ago and was using that with one of the Premieres. No problem. Then, a few months ago, I got the 2nd Bolt so I'm running 2 Bolts, and no problemo. Fast transfer and flawless MRV.

Then one Bolt got the 7.2 update and suddenly my network is not good. Uh, no. So, I figure that calling Tivo would just be an exercise in futility.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Then one Bolt got the 7.2 update and suddenly my network is not good. Uh, no. So, I figure that calling Tivo would just be an exercise in futility.


I hope there is a logical reason for this. If you want to spend a bit of time testing, you could download Easier to use pyTivo and check its speed between the boxes. I have used it, it's nice and can be removed easily. It would not be wise to call TiVo.

I use MRV almost daily. One unit (still on 7.2.1) is wired to my router and one uses a wireless bridge (shared with four other devices). My normal transfer speed is 95Mbps. It does drop to 65Mbps when using my Premiere.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> I hope there is a logical reason for this. If you want to spend a bit of time testing, you could download Easier to use pyTivo and check its speed between the boxes. I have used it, it's nice and can be removed easily. It would not be wise to call TiVo.
> 
> I use MRV almost daily. One unit (still on 7.2.1) is wired to my router and one uses a wireless bridge (shared with four other devices). My normal transfer speed is 95Mbps. It does drop to 65Mbps when using my Premiere.


I've seen mention of this 'pyTivo' here and had/have no idea what it is so I just didn't pay attention. In looking there and actually Googling 'what is pyTivo' I still feel lost so this might be above my pay grade.

Oh for the days when I was smart and my mind could focus on things better.  Maybe I'll keep trying. My first thing is trying to just figure out WHAT it is and then maybe I can go from there.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I've seen mention of this 'pyTivo' here and had/have no idea what it is so I just didn't pay attention. In looking there and actually Googling 'what is pyTivo' I still feel lost so this might be above my pay grade.
> Oh for the days when I was smart and my mind could focus on things better.  Maybe I'll keep trying. My first thing is trying to just figure out WHAT it is and then maybe I can go from there.


Use my link. The version that Dan made is very simple to install and use. Even someone from Florida could do it. 

This link: Easier to use pyTivo


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> Use my link. The version that Dan made is very simple to install and use. Even someone from Florida could do it.
> 
> This link: Easier to use pyTivo


Thanks, Joe. Well, even though I still don't know what this is, I went ahead and installed it on this computer. I'm seeing that it looks like going onto the online tivo site to manage things on the boxes that are currently running, no? So I have now learned something. 

I'll just dink around with it and find out all what it does. Took some finagling to get it installed, for some reason, as i was getting a couple of errors, then I managed to get it through. I'm one to try and figure things out but my initial frustration was not knowing what I was dealing with. Unfortunately, now that I have advancement of this auto-immune thing, my brain doesn't work as well as it used to (like, times a million!). Frustrating.

Thanks! I'll figure out what I need this for and then it will make sense. I have a brain that is wired in a way that I need to know what something is, what it does, why I need it, THEN I can move beyond that. So, I got overwhelmed from the beginning. Sucks, I know.


----------



## sharkster

As to the pyTivo deal - All is see is about downloading items from 'My Shows'. Does that mean to download them to my computer? I can't think of a reason I would want to do that and I don't see anything else about managing them. Guess I'm still lost. Sorry - if I am frustrating you, just ignore me, k? I would understand.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> As to the pyTivo deal - All is see is about downloading items from 'My Shows'. Does that mean to download them to my computer? I can't think of a reason I would want to do that and I don't see anything else about managing them. Guess I'm still lost. Sorry - if I am frustrating you, just ignore me, k? I would understand.


The program is a replacement for TiVo's Desktop. It can get programs from your TiVo boxes and you can get programs from your PC. Your PC should show up at then end of My Shows. TiVo has removed the ability for programs to "send" or "push" programs to a TiVo box from a PC. Don't get frustrated. I will eventually have RC24 on both my boxes and if it works, you can start yelling in the Bolt forum.


----------



## sharkster

Node.js - does this have something to do with pyTivo? All of a sudden my Secunia PSI is telling me this program needs updating. It took me to a page and I did an install but that didn't fix that issue and then I'm thinking - oh crap, maybe I should not have done that. I've never heard of or seen this node thing on any of my computers.

I never used 'Tivo Desktop', so that's probably why I have no idea the purpose of pyTivo. Maybe I need to Google Desktop and I can find out what I need to be doing with the py.  I am, at this point, assuming it's just a program to do what I would otherwise do at the online Tivo site, but I don't see that with this at all. It just offers me to 'download' stuff from 'My shows' and I have no idea what the purpose of that would be. The things in 'my shows' are constantly rotating because I don't save large amounts of programming. I record stuff, then at some point, I watch it and delete it.


----------



## HerronScott

You are right that pyTivo, pyTivo Desktop and TiVo Desktop are for transferring shows to and from your TiVo's. If you have any other sources of TV shows or movies, they are very helpful or if you want to either archive shows for the future or recover space on your TiVo's.

Joe mentioned it so you could test downloading shows from both of your TiVo's to compare the speeds of each.

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> I have a brain that is wired in a way that I need to know what something is, what it does, why I need it, THEN I can move beyond that.


You be funny. As if this isn't how people should think--logically (at least, at times). 

pyTivo Desktop (and pyTivo): simply software to transfer shows from your TiVo box to your PC, and vice-versa. Great to archive shows off your box (freeing space on the box while not losing the show), and/or to put shows on a laptop or tablet to watch portably.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I record stuff, then at some point, I watch it and delete it.


Relax. Maybe I should not have gone down this path. There is a speed issue with your TiVo units. Until more people with multiple units can help, I suggest you uninstall the new software. Patience. We will figure it out.

I hope TiVo sends out a lot of updates Real Soon Now.


----------



## sharkster

Mikeguy said:


> You be funny. As if this isn't how people should think--logically (at least, at times).
> 
> Desktop pyTivo (and pyTivo): simply software to transfer shows from your TiVo box to your PC, and vice-versa. Great to archive shows off your box (freeing space on the box while not losing the show), and/or to put shows on a laptop or tablet to watch portably.


Ahh, I see. I just did one to see what was happening and it copied it to my computer. Since I hit 'download' and, at that point, it said 'transfer' I thought (stupidly) that it meant it was transferring it from that box to the other. Clearly wrong and now I have a show on my computer. I don't watch shows on my computer unless I have absolutely no other choice which, at this point, is never. So now I know that.  It took almost half an hour to transfer it from the box to the computer so that's not good. 

Meanwhile, the main problem is that the 7.2 update seems to have screwed me in terms of what my Tivos used to do, communicating with each other. Oddly, the one without the update has no problem constantly seeing the other one. But MRV didn't work out from that one either now. Too bad that before 7.2 on the one, I had no problem with MRV or transferring quickly (quickly for a wireless network, that is), from either box and now I have every problem with it.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> Relax. Maybe I should not have gone down this path. There is a speed issue with your TiVo units. Until more people with multiple units can help, I suggest you uninstall the new software. Patience.


No, I think it's great that you mentioned pyTivo Desktop here. Not really for the issue at hand, but the software could benefit sharkster--I think that all TiVo box owners should know about it, for the potential archiving of shows. Just like people should know about PC backups and archives.


sharkster said:


> Ahh, I see. I just did one to see what was happening and it copied it to my computer. Since I hit 'download' and, at that point, it said 'transfer' I thought (stupidly) that it meant it was transferring it from that box to the other. Clearly wrong and now I have a show on my computer. I don't watch shows on my computer unless I have absolutely no other choice which, at this point, is never. So now I know that.  It took almost half an hour to transfer it from the box to the computer so that's not good.


I know that pyTivo Desktop doesn't help with the issue-at-hand (hopefully, TiVo's revised version of the upgrade will, when it arrives), but it's good to know about pyTivo Desktop in case you want to save a show (or lots of shows) "forever" but need space on your TiVo box--transfer to your PC and you can back them up or watch them there, or transfer them back to your TiVo box later. pyTivo Desktop really isn't for transferring between TiVo boxes--you would have to transfer x2, once to your PC and then to the other box (although, of course, this would work).

Just one "caution": TiVo shows are stored in the .tivo container/format. That is not automatically playable in some media players under the newer Windows operating systems (although it will play in that form in some--e.g. VLC, if I recall correctly?). But it _will_ play with the download/installation to one's PC of an appropriate codex--discussed in the pyTivo Desktop thread here. (I think that I have this more-or-less right--or others will correct me.) Even easier, pyTivo Desktop has an option to automatically "decode" the .tivo show files to regular mpeg files as part of the process, making them playable all over.

Again, just good to know. You might decide one day that you want to go to the park for the afternoon and watch a movie on your tablet or laptop that you have on your TiVo box--pyTivo Desktop lets you do that. Also, good for plane and train trips.  "It's a good thing."


----------



## samccfl99

JoeKustra said:


> I hope TiVo sends out a lot of updates Real Soon Now.


I did say this in my last post: *Of course he said that they knew of no problems. I don't know if he was referring to mine or just anyones.
*
That is straight from someone in Colorado who says he is a tech support supervisor. Don't you read my posts JOE? 

I will be pursuing more on Monday. If I cannot get them to shove down RC24 by Tue, I will email Marget back again and ask her if she could request it. Hope it fixes my big problem and other's big problems. All the other little ones being reported...well who knows what will happen...It is Tivo, Inc (or is it? ).


----------



## JoeKustra

samccfl99 said:


> If I cannot get them to shove down RC24 by Tue, I will email Marget back again and ask her if she could request it. Hope it fixes my big problem and other's big problems. All the other little ones being reported...well who knows what will happen...It is Tivo, Inc (or is it? ).


Good luck with that. Farewell from TiVoMargret


----------



## Mikeguy

samccfl99 said:


> I will be pursuing more on Monday. If I cannot get them to shove down RC24 by Tue, I will email Marget back again and ask her if she could request it.





JoeKustra said:


> Good luck with that. Farewell from TiVoMargret


I don't mean to make fun of samccfl99, but this gave me a huge (gallows humor) Sunday chuckle.


----------



## Dan203

sharkster said:


> Node.js - does this have something to do with pyTivo? All of a sudden my Secunia PSI is telling me this program needs updating.


Node.js is packaged with the Desktop app. It's only unpacked an run while Desktop is running. There is no way for you to update it.


----------



## Sparky1234

sharkster said:


> I haven't figured out the problem yet, beyond the fact that it's the update and nothing else, but ever since one of my Bolts (LR) has gotten the 7.2 update I continue having problems with it recognizing the other Bolt (BR). It's off and on perpetually that it sees it and this just started immediately after the LR Bolt got the update.
> 
> Yesterday I decided to try an experiment, at one of the times that the BR unit was showing up and accessible from the LR. I transferred a show from the BR to the LR. This was a one-hour 1080 HD show. *It took 4.5 hours.* Clearly, this is not only unacceptable, but completely out of the ordinary. As I had discussed in the 'transfer' thread, it usually takes around 20 minutes (15-24) to transfer a one-hour HD show between Tivos.
> 
> Nothing wrong with my home network (it's all wireless). Nothing wrong with my units. Everything, including my modem and router, has been restarted since the 7.2 update on one Tivo unit. I just hope that if the BR unit (ever) also gets the update that they will be communicating normally again.
> 
> ETA - I forgot to mention that this morning before I got up I tried using MRV to watch a show. Using the BR unit, which has never ceased to be able to recognize the LR unit even after the update, I tried watching a show from the LR unit. It was sketchy and unwatchable for a few minutes until the Tivo service cut it off completely saying that it was a 'network' problem.


Something weird happened to my TiVo transfers last week too. Transfers between TiVos slowed to almost a stop. I rebooted my home network and all connected devices to include TiVo (unplugged for 2 minutes) and all was immediately working normally again after the reboot.


----------



## sharkster

Dan203 said:


> Node.js is packaged with the Desktop app. It's only unpacked an run while Desktop is running. There is no way for you to update it.


Thanks, Dan. That's a relief.  Yesterday I went ahead and put it on ignore for Secunia PSI so it won't keep telling me it needs to be updated. I had a feeling that that was the way to go.


----------



## sharkster

Sparky1234 said:


> Something weird happened to my TiVo transfers last week too. Transfers between TiVos slowed to almost a stop. I rebooted my home network and all connected devices to include TiVo (unplugged for 2 minutes) and all was immediately working normally again after the reboot.


Thanks. Maybe I'll do a reboot again, but of everything this time. There had been restarts of each entity over the days when this started, but not collectively at one time. I just can't believe that, suddenly as soon as my living rm box got the update, my whole network went wonky.


----------



## sharkster

Sparky1234 said:


> Something weird happened to my TiVo transfers last week too. Transfers between TiVos slowed to almost a stop. *I rebooted my home network and all connected devices to include TiVo (unplugged for 2 minutes) *and all was immediately working normally again after the reboot.


OMG - only me! I went ahead and chose a good time to do this, so I did. Now - neither Tivo sees each other. *sigh* Maybe it will take a while but, clearly as I sit here typing on my laptop, the wireless is fully up. SMH, but I'll give it time.

ETA - after an oddly long amount of time, my Tivos showed up on each other. We'll see if it lasts. The one without the 7.2 update hasn't had a problem showing. Only the one with the update suddenly has this problem. Fingers crossed! 

ETA2 - Well, that was short-lived.


----------



## hapster85

Added my Roamio OTA and Mini to the priority list 2 weeks ago. Still no update to either one. Previous updates have hit within a couple days of being added. Slower rollout, or just my dumb luck?


----------



## JoeKustra

hapster85 said:


> Added my Roamio OTA and Mini to the priority list 2 weeks ago. Still no update to either one. Previous updates have hit within a couple days of being added. Slower rollout, or just my dumb luck?


It's slow. I've not had any updates since the first one.


----------



## sharkster

Yeah I've never had this much time between one of my boxes getting an update and the other. It's usually a day to a day and half difference. This time - one box got it a week or so again (can't remember date) and the other one still doesn't have it. I'm not anxious about it, though, being that I have Bolts and the differences are small.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i signed up almost 7 weeks ago, and nada. if i had to guess, i'd say we're in our second pause due to bug reports.


----------



## Mikeguy

NorthAlabama said:


> i signed up almost 7 weeks ago, and nada. if i had to guess, i'd say we're in our second pause due to bug reports.


_Great_: have them find and fix them all now, rather than later! Of course, better would have been to have more fully beta-tested the update (if TiVo actually does that).


----------



## Lurker1

Mikeguy said:


> _Great_: have them find and fix them all now, rather than later! Of course, better would have been to have more fully beta-tested the update (if TiVo actually does that).


The Priority List *IS* the beta test.


----------



## Mikeguy

Lurker1 said:


> The Priority List *IS* the beta test.


I _knew_ there was a reason I stopped putting my boxes on that list.


----------



## Nickipedia

hapster85 said:


> Added my Roamio OTA and Mini to the priority list 2 weeks ago. Still no update to either one. Previous updates have hit within a couple days of being added. Slower rollout, or just my dumb luck?


I put 3 Roamio OTA's on the list when the priority update page first launched several months ago. Over the weekend one of the boxes got RC22, but the other boxes haven't been updated. Par for the course...


----------



## tazzmission

I signed up on the priority list a week ago for my bolt+ and 2 minis, forced a connection a few times each day and no update


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan203

I still haven't got it on my Bolt and one Mini. My other 3 Minis and my wife's Roamio all got it.


----------



## ekimsnibor

I got the update on my Bolt a few days ago.
Since then onlive.tivo,com no longer works, and my remote control double clicks (even with the shortest touch of a button). New fresh batteries did not help. On the first issues I spent time with 4 chat people and one human on the phone. Problem was sent to engineering with at least a 4 day wait interval. I sure hope they get this stuff fixed soon!


----------



## Sparky1234

Lurker1 said:


> The Priority List *IS* the beta test.


Not a beta tester here for TiVo or computer operating systems (happily still using Win 7 Pro). Fraught with too much angst...


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> OMG - only me! I went ahead and chose a good time to do this, so I did. Now - neither Tivo sees each other. *sigh* Maybe it will take a while but, clearly as I sit here typing on my laptop, the wireless is fully up. SMH, but I'll give it time.
> ETA - after an oddly long amount of time, my Tivos showed up on each other. We'll see if it lasts. The one without the 7.2 update hasn't had a problem showing. Only the one with the update suddenly has this problem. Fingers crossed!
> ETA2 - Well, that was short-lived.


Quick question. When one box fails to "see" the other, is it 100% gone, or still there with an exclamation point? When I pull the plug on my Premiere with 20.7.1 or 20.7.2, it takes about a minute for the off-line box to get the exclamation point. In older software it would take hours and then just be greyed out. Just wondering. Thanks.

New observation, but maybe not new operation:
in My Shows, at bottom, observing Premiere
pull power from Premiere
30 seconds later, Premiere gone 100%
move left to TiVo Central
move right to my shows, Premiere is back 100%
move left, then right again
Premiere now has ! and grey. I was able to remove it.
Weird.


----------



## Sparky1234

JoeKustra said:


> Quick question. When one box fails to "see" the other, is it 100% gone, or still there with an exclamation point? When I pull the plug on my Premiere with 20.7.1 or 20.7.2, it takes about a minute for the off-line box to get the exclamation point. In older software it would take hours and then just be greyed out. Just wondering. Thanks.
> 
> New observation, but maybe not new operation:
> in My Shows, at bottom, observing Premiere
> pull power from Premiere
> 30 seconds later, Premiere gone 100%
> move left to TiVo Central
> move right to my shows, Premiere is back 100%
> move left, then right again
> Premiere now has ! and grey. I was able to remove it.
> Weird.


Not sure I follow, how did you remove a greyed out box?


----------



## BobCamp1

tazzmission said:


> I signed up on the priority list a week ago for my bolt+ and 2 minis, forced a connection a few times each day and no update
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Be grateful.


----------



## tazzmission

BobCamp1 said:


> Be grateful.


Why is that? Is it buggy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JoeKustra

Sparky1234 said:


> Not sure I follow, how did you remove a greyed out box?


Click on the item. You'll receive a prompt to exit or indicate you no longer have this box. Click on that and it's gone. Slight quirk is that sometimes after a restart (and before 20.7.1), the box would reappear after a restart. Networking has changed in some subtle ways with 20.7.1. I use the Premiere for storage and some testing. Like the way its guide is usually one day farther out than my Roamio guides. It's configured for OTA & cable, but no cable card.


----------



## morac

So my Premiere still hasn't gotten the update. My Roamio got the RC22 over a week ago, but nothing new (is there even a RC24?). Neither box was signed up for the priority list.


----------



## atmuscarella

morac said:


> So my Premiere still hasn't gotten the update. My Roamio got the RC22 over a week ago, but nothing new (is there even a RC24?). Neither box was signed up for the priority list.


Yes my base Roamio received RC 24 a few days back posted about here:20.7.2 has arrived!


----------



## osu1991

I have RC 22 on two Roamios and RC24 on two Mini's, My other 2 Roamios and Mini have not upgraded yet


----------



## Adam C.

I don't have the update either. I'm not on the list. There does not seem to be any rhyme or reason as to how this is rolling out, based on what I'm reading here.


----------



## JoeKustra

wmhjr said:


> Probably a dumb question.
> 
> However..... Has anyone noticed that first gen minis seem to take longer to tune to a new station than they used to prior to this update? It's just what it seems like - I have no data to back it up. It's certainly usable and OK but it does seem slower. The UI seems faster though.


This may be related. I use a Mini and Roamio on 20.7.2.rc22 every day. I have noticed that there displays a BSC just before the video appears. I never use channel up or down, only the guide or Last, and only use the Mini for about an hour or so every day. But it may be related to your observation. The Mini is a v2 unit also. No MoCA. The BSC is barely visible but was not there before the update.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> Quick question. When one box fails to "see" the other, is it 100% gone, or still there with an exclamation point? When I pull the plug on my Premiere with 20.7.1 or 20.7.2, it takes about a minute for the off-line box to get the exclamation point. In older software it would take hours and then just be greyed out. Just wondering. Thanks.
> 
> New observation, but maybe not new operation:
> in My Shows, at bottom, observing Premiere
> pull power from Premiere
> 30 seconds later, Premiere gone 100%
> move left to TiVo Central
> move right to my shows, Premiere is back 100%
> move left, then right again
> Premiere now has ! and grey. I was able to remove it.
> Weird.


Hey Joe! I get both - sometimes the other box just completely disappears, sometimes it is showing with the exclamation point in front of it, and every now and then it actually shows up normally - for a short while. *sigh*

I've tried everything from unplugging each box to unplugging my router and powering everything up again. The bdrm box will show up on the living rm one (that has the 7.2 update), but only intermittently. Conversely, however, the LR box has not ceased to show up on the bdrm box at all (bdrm box still has 7.1).

Something is going on only in the living rm one since the moment it got the 7.2 update that has it only intermittently recognizing the other box, yet it makes connections just fine. Also, when I've tried transferring something to it from the other box it takes hours to do one 1hr HD show.

I was on Netflix the other day through the 7.2 box and didn't have any problems (finally finished current season OITNB. yay).


----------



## aaronwt

tazzmission said:


> Why is that? Is it buggy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Some people have issues. But for me, I have RC24 on two Bolts and RC22 on one Bolt and I've had no issues with them. I am still waiting for my fourth Bolt to get the update. As well as my Roamios and Mini.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazzmission

aaronwt said:


> Some people have issues. But for me, I have RC24 on two Bolts and RC22 on one Bolt and I've had no issues with them. I am still waiting for my fourth Bolt to get the update. As well as my Roamios and Mini.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


That's a lot of TiVo's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Hey Joe! I get both - sometimes the other box just completely disappears, sometimes it is showing with the exclamation point in front of it, and every now and then it actually shows up normally - for a short while. *sigh*


I'd like to say I hope to duplicate your problem, but I'm not sure I would like that. However I have tools & tests plus a third box to use. Normally the Roamio that's the source for most of my networked viewed content is still waiting for the update, as is my Premiere. I guess we wait.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> I'd like to say I hope to duplicate your problem, but I'm not sure I would like that. However I have tools & tests plus a third box to use. Normally the Roamio that's the source for most of my networked viewed content is still waiting for the update, as is my Premiere. I guess we wait.


Wishing you the best!  I guess my only hope is that if that other Bolt ever gets the update that they will go back to normal. The fact that the other one has continued to recognize the one with the update, without break, yet the one with the update only intermittently recognizes the one without the update only tells me that something with the update is the problem.

I wouldn't be so adamant about that if it weren't for the fact that before one of them got the update I had 100% perfect contact between boxes with fast (for a wireless network, IMO) transferring and flawless MRViewing.

I'm kind of holding out until the other one gets the 7.2 update to see if they go back to normal before even contemplating contacting Tivo. This is frustrating enough. I don't need to add to that by dealing with them.


----------



## slowbiscuit

aaronwt said:


> Some people have issues. But for me, I have RC24 on two Bolts and RC22 on one Bolt and I've had no issues with them. I am still waiting for my fourth Bolt to get the update. As well as my Roamios and Mini.


LOL, what else would you expect aaron to say. He has the magic Tivos that almost never see issues.


----------



## amyf

Forgive me if this has already been tried, but have you switched the 2 Bolts between locations to see if the problem follows the Bolt or stays in the room? That could help eliminate the possibility that you really do have a network issue.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I'm kind of holding out until the other one gets the 7.2 update to see if they go back to normal before even contemplating contacting Tivo. This is frustrating enough. I don't need to add to that by dealing with them.


I'm not optimistic. My 20.7.2.rc22 unit is my "watching" unit. It's used about 16 hours daily. It feeds my Mini that I use daily and the Mini is on the same software.

You know when you call TiVo and say "wireless" they are going to hang up on you.


----------



## denhearn

Adam C. said:


> I don't have the update either. I'm not on the list. There does not seem to be any rhyme or reason as to how this is rolling out, based on what I'm reading here.


I've got to agree!


----------



## denhearn

sharkster said:


> Hey Joe! I get both - sometimes the other box just completely disappears, sometimes it is showing with the exclamation point in front of it, and every now and then it actually shows up normally - for a short while. *sigh*
> 
> I've tried everything from unplugging each box to unplugging my router and powering everything up again. The bdrm box will show up on the living rm one (that has the 7.2 update), but only intermittently. Conversely, however, the LR box has not ceased to show up on the bdrm box at all (bdrm box still has 7.1).
> 
> Something is going on only in the living rm one since the moment it got the 7.2 update that has it only intermittently recognizing the other box, yet it makes connections just fine. Also, when I've tried transferring something to it from the other box it takes hours to do one 1hr HD show.
> 
> I was on Netflix the other day through the 7.2 box and didn't have any problems (finally finished current season OITNB. yay).


Hi!
I know you said there is no network problem, but this sounds like a network problem  You may have weak signal - interference or several other routers nearby using the same wifi channels that you are. When the channel is busy may be when you have problems. You may be configured right, but other devices/environment may be causing you problems. You could try this:

1. stretch ethernet cables around and connect everything on a wired network. (I realize you may not have long cables or ethernet ports to do this)

2. If you have an android, there's an app call *Wifi Analyzer* that can tell you your wifi signal strength, how many device are using which channels near you. You can set you router to use channel 1, 6 or 11 if one of those is more free. (not sure if Apple has a similar app)

Hope this helps.


----------



## sharkster

denhearn said:


> Hi!
> I know you said there is no network problem, but this sounds like a network problem  You may have weak signal - interference or several other routers nearby using the same wifi channels that you are. When the channel is busy may be when you have problems. You may be configured right, but other devices/environment may be causing you problems. You could try this:
> 
> 1. stretch ethernet cables around and connect everything on a wired network. (I realize you may not have long cables or ethernet ports to do this)
> 
> 2. If you have an android, there's an app call *Wifi Analyzer* that can tell you your wifi signal strength, how many device are using which channels near you. You can set you router to use channel 1, 6 or 11 if one of those is more free. (not sure if Apple has a similar app)
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi! I really appreciate your help. It just seems more than odd to me that my wireless network was perfectly fine, and all other devices (not that many) operate perfectly well. But since that one Tivo box got the update, IT is messed up.

I can't do an ethernet cable to wire devices, as there is just no way for me to do that throughout my house. As I state that, I do recognize that wired is the best way to go but, so far and my equipment isn't old at this point, I've never had problems with a wireless network in my house.

I just went into my router and for channel it is set at 'auto'. Wouldn't that be preferable? I don't really mess around inside the router a lot, as much of it is probably above my pay grade.

I guess I'm too much the logical thinker for stuff that is less than logical. But, right up to the minute that my living rm Tivo got that update, everything worked perfectly on my wireless network.

I do have an android phone, but no experience with apps (imagine that - I use my phone as a phone. hehe). But, seriously, I'll look at that, though. Wireless signal strength has never been a problem. All I have on the network is 2 Tivos, 2 Rokus, and at this time this one laptop. (I turn off and unplug laptops when not in use and only use one at a time). Oh, forgot about my phone. I was just looking at 'devices' in the router to make sure nothing is there that I don't recognize.

That hasn't changed since this problem started.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I just went into my router and for channel it is set at 'auto'. Wouldn't that be preferable? I don't really mess around inside the router a lot, as much of it is probably above my pay grade.


What model router? But I don't think it's the network unless you or someone close has changed something. It's the one thing you can't control with wireless: the environment. Last year I had to give away a TV since it was causing my cable modem to go off-line.

BTW, when you configured your TiVo units, you were asked which SSID to use. That has nothing to do with a channel selection, but if you had a lot of choices, you have a lot of nearby routers.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> What model router? But I don't think it's the network unless you or someone close has changed something. It's the one thing you can't control with wireless: the environment. Last year I had to give away a TV since it was causing my cable modem to go off-line.


It's a Netgear (yeah, I know - never went for that brand), but it's the one provided by Charter. Compared to other routers I've had over the years it has been decent. On the router page it says 'NETGEAR genie'. I've had it for a couple of years now, since I dumped ATT Uverse for Charter (had Charter cable tv for decades and now have them for all 3 services).

The thing that has me is just the simple fact that my network was perfectly fine until that one Bolt got the update. Even since that, all other devices are perfectly fine - all on wireless. That Bolt has no problem connecting for service connections and that one called VCM every day. That only thing that changed is that now it is having problems with recognizing the other one, although the other one recognizes this one just fine and still consistently. It's something in the update - clearly something well beyond my technical ability. But nothing else has changed. If it couldn't see the network, then it wouldn't be able to make daily connections.

See why I'm so frustrated? Only one aspect is affected. Too bad I can't just go back to the former Tivo software version on this one and keep them both there because they communicated without problems for a long time.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> It's a Netgear (yeah, I know - never went for that brand), but it's the one provided by Charter. Compared to other routers I've had over the years it has been decent. On the router page it says 'NETGEAR genie'. I've had it for a couple of years now, since I dumped ATT Uverse for Charter (had Charter cable tv for decades and now have them for all 3 services).


Ok, if you can, go to the Genie and click on Wireless. If there is a channel option, set it to 1. Save, Save. Now power off the router, and every other wireless device. Now power on the router. After a few minutes, power on every other device. If you still have the problem on channel 1, then we can use a different channel. Most people use 6.

I use a Netgear R8000. It's ugly but works quite well. If you can find the model number it would really help.


----------



## sharkster

D'oh! Just noticed a number that must be the model # - *R6300v2
*
Can making that kind of change cause me any horrible thing to happen? I'm kind of paranoid about that.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> D'oh! Just noticed a number that must be the model # - *R6300v2
> *
> Can making that kind of change cause me any horrible thing to happen? I'm kind of paranoid about that.


That's a dual band router. I don't know if you are using 2.4GHz or 5GHz. I hesitate to change two things at once. Hell, I hesitate to change anything but auto isn't good.

Further work on your WiFi issues should be in a new thread. This is way off topic.


----------



## aaronwt

tazzmission said:


> That's a lot of TiVo's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I should have sold two of the Bolts months ago. After I got the two with the $99 Lifetime transfer deal in April. The yearly service ends soon on the ones I need to sell.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> That's a dual band router. I don't know if you are using 2.4GHz or 5GHz. I hesitate to change two things at once. Hell, I hesitate to change anything but auto isn't good.
> 
> Further work on your WiFi issues should be in a new thread. This is way off topic.


k, thanks! Sorry about that.


----------



## denhearn

sharkster said:


> Hi! I really appreciate your help. It just seems more than odd to me that my wireless network was perfectly fine, and all other devices (not that many) operate perfectly well. But since that one Tivo box got the update, IT is messed up.
> 
> I can't do an ethernet cable to wire devices, as there is just no way for me to do that throughout my house. As I state that, I do recognize that wired is the best way to go but, so far and my equipment isn't old at this point, I've never had problems with a wireless network in my house.
> 
> I just went into my router and for channel it is set at 'auto'. Wouldn't that be preferable? I don't really mess around inside the router a lot, as much of it is probably above my pay grade.
> 
> I guess I'm too much the logical thinker for stuff that is less than logical. But, right up to the minute that my living rm Tivo got that update, everything worked perfectly on my wireless network.
> 
> I do have an android phone, but no experience with apps (imagine that - I use my phone as a phone. hehe). But, seriously, I'll look at that, though. Wireless signal strength has never been a problem. All I have on the network is 2 Tivos, 2 Rokus, and at this time this one laptop. (I turn off and unplug laptops when not in use and only use one at a time). Oh, forgot about my phone. I was just looking at 'devices' in the router to make sure nothing is there that I don't recognize.
> 
> That hasn't changed since this problem started.


I was a network geek my whole career. So.... (to a hammer everything looks like a nail 

I was thinking of going wired just as a test. But if you can't do that, can you move the TiVo (& TV) furthest from the router closer to the router? (again, just as a test)

I realize this all started when 20.7.2 started. But I don't hear anyone else having problems similar to this. I thought there was a signal strength indicator in the TiVo, but I may be thinking of cable signal strength. (not wifi) But I don't have a Bolt.

Good luck.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Update is not coming over for any of my devices.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> k, thanks! Sorry about that.


Nothing to be sorry about. Please start a thread in the Help or Bolt forum. Your choice. Maybe call it "Bolt to Bolt on WiFi", or something you like.


----------



## sfhub

sharkster said:


> The thing that has me is just the simple fact that my network was perfectly fine until that one Bolt got the update. Even since that, all other devices are perfectly fine - all on wireless.


Sometimes there are changes with your neighbors that cause issues for your wireless network.


----------



## shwru980r

I've got RC22 on my bolt and my premiere. Skip mode has yet to arrive on my Premiere.


----------



## Kintaro

I assume this isn't officially released? I haven't received any updates on any of my 4 Minis or my Roamio Pro.


----------



## astrohip

I received 20.7.2 on 2 of 3 TiVos. Closed captions work fine (that was a worry). No problems with connectivity, all TiVos see each other. even the one still on the old opsys.

And I like the new color scheme. Much cleaner, sharper, fresher looking. And the boxes feel just a tad quicker, although I didn't have any speed concerns before.

Menu structure is *much* different, that will take some getting used to. Went thru every menu, just to see what's what. Luckily, I do most everything with TiVo-TiVo, or TiVo 1/2/3/etc. So no biggie there.

I realize some of you have issues, and i don't mean to belittle them, I just wanted to make sure people realize there are probably lots of users with no issues.


----------



## shwru980r

astrohip said:


> I received 20.7.2 on 2 of 3 TiVos. Closed captions work fine (that was a worry). No problems with connectivity, all TiVos see each other. even the one still on the old opsys.
> 
> And I like the new color scheme. Much cleaner, sharper, fresher looking. And the boxes feel just a tad quicker, although I didn't have any speed concerns before.
> 
> Menu structure is *much* different, that will take some getting used to. Went thru every menu, just to see what's what. Luckily, I do most everything with TiVo-TiVo, or TiVo 1/2/3/etc. So no biggie there.
> 
> I realize some of you have issues, and i don't mean to belittle them, I just wanted to make sure people realize there are probably lots of users with no issues.


Closed captioning works is working fine for me also and the improved responsiveness of the interface on the Premiere is noticeable.


----------



## Sparky1234

JoeKustra said:


> Click on the item. You'll receive a prompt to exit or indicate you no longer have this box. Click on that and it's gone. Slight quirk is that sometimes after a restart (and before 20.7.1), the box would reappear after a restart. Networking has changed in some subtle ways with 20.7.1. I use the Premiere for storage and some testing. Like the way its guide is usually one day farther out than my Roamio guides. It's configured for OTA & cable, but no cable card.


That worked. Thought that selection would permanently delete the box from list of TiVo owned boxes. Only the Roamio was seeing this ghost.


----------



## denhearn

shwru980r said:


> Closed captioning works is working fine for me also and the improved responsiveness of the interface on the Premiere is noticeable.


I'm surprised. This is the 1st time that I've heard of 20.7.2 (RC22) on a Premiere that has *Closed Captioning* working correctly. I have a case opened with TiVo and they didn't mention that some Premieres are working correctly. (in case you missed my earlier post, every time I click CC, my Premiere _*reboots *_):
Thanks for the info!


----------



## NorthAlabama

denhearn said:


> I have a case opened with TiVo and they didn't mention that some Premieres are working correctly.


i have a case opened with tivo, and i don't believe they know what a premiere is (any longer).

i truly feel sorry for anyone left at tivo who actually knows what's going on, their lives must be a living hell by now.


----------



## ej42137

denhearn said:


> I'm surprised. This is the 1st time that I've heard of 20.7.2 (RC22) on a Premiere that has *Closed Captioning* working correctly. I have a case opened with TiVo and they didn't mention that some Premieres are working correctly. (in case you missed my earlier post, every time I click CC, my Premiere _*reboots *_):
> Thanks for the info!


My Premiere is also on 20.7.2 RC22 without any closed captioning problems.


----------



## samccfl99

JoeKustra said:


> Good luck with that. Farewell from TiVoMargret


Yes, but she answered me on Thu 08/10 and I think she actually helped...So there Joe...

Oh, by the way, Tivo tech told me that RC24 was just a Bolt fix...


----------



## samccfl99

NorthAlabama said:


> i have a case opened with tivo, and i don't believe they know what a premiere is (any longer).
> 
> i truly feel sorry for anyone left at tivo who actually knows what's going on, their lives must be a living hell by now.


There actually are people in the Colorado Center. Don't bother to call the support number. Just go to your My Support and put in a case and if bad enough, they will call. I actually talked to one and another even emailed me directly! Amazing! Do they fix anything? WE ALL KNOW THE ANSWER TO THAT...LOL. Heck, it's amazing they fixed the FF/REW problem after waiting over 4 months...


----------



## Sparky1234

Does anyone know the 2072 roll out phasing / timeline? Has this been released to all or just the advanced beta testers?


----------



## m.s

Sparky1234 said:


> Does anyone know the 2072 roll out phasing / timeline? Has this been released to all or just the advanced beta testers?


As always, TiVo released a full and detailed update schedule, where you can lookup the exact date your unit will be updated. There's also a detailed changelog which gives info on all the things they fixed, changed, and even what things they broke. It's all in a thread around here somewhere.


----------



## Sparky1234

m.s said:


> As always, TiVo released a full and detailed update schedule, where you can lookup the exact date your unit will be updated. There's also a detailed changelog which gives info on all the things they fixed, changed, and even what things they broke. It's all in a thread around here somewhere.


Can't tell if your response is sarcasm or not, sorry. In not, is there a link?


----------



## JoeKustra

Sparky1234 said:


> Can't tell if your response is sarcasm or not, sorry. In not, is there a link?


Jokes are hard on the internet. No, TiVo doesn't give out information. Before Rovi you might get clues from some of their support people, but that lake dried up. We wait and wait ....


----------



## gonzotek

They *may*, eventually, possibly, if the planets align correctly(there is some hope next week) post the changelog here:
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## Sparky1234

The subtly of my primary language, English, is sometimes lost on me.


----------



## JoeKustra

Sparky1234 said:


> The subtly of my primary language English is sometimes lost on me.


In the olden days, Margret would post something on-line such as this: 20.7.1 Release Notes


----------



## Sparky1234

JoeKustra said:


> In the olden days, Margret would post something on-line such as this: 20.7.1 Release Notes


March 2017, not so olden.


----------



## Lurker1

Sparky1234 said:


> Can't tell if your response is sarcasm or not, sorry.


 <-- This is a very big hint.


----------



## sharkster

Sparky1234 said:


> March 2017, not so olden.


Well, it's 'olden' in that Margret is gone now, sadly.  She was the best.

But I totally understand the desire to know more about it and when our units will be updated. Like others have said, it's just a full-on crapshoot at this point. One of my Bolts has gotten the 7.2 update a while back (I did NOT sign up for Priority), but the other one still hasn't.


----------



## shwru980r

denhearn said:


> I'm surprised. This is the 1st time that I've heard of 20.7.2 (RC22) on a Premiere that has *Closed Captioning* working correctly. I have a case opened with TiVo and they didn't mention that some Premieres are working correctly. (in case you missed my earlier post, every time I click CC, my Premiere _*reboots *_):
> Thanks for the info!


My premiere has been OTA only since I got it 3 years ago. Not sure if that's a factor, but other guide issues on the premiere are related to guided setup for cable.


----------



## Jed1

Had to do a reboot of my one Roamio as it suffered from an oldie but a goodie glitch. When I deleted my recordings it was still saying there was 1% space used. I had not seen this issue for a long time. Reboot fixed it.


----------



## Johncv

JoeKustra said:


> That's a dual band router. I don't know if you are using 2.4GHz or 5GHz. I hesitate to change two things at once. Hell, I hesitate to change anything but auto isn't good.
> 
> Further work on your WiFi issues should be in a new thread. This is way off topic.


I know this is off topic, but if she has a dual band router, she should be using 5GHz.


----------



## Johncv

denhearn said:


> I'm surprised. This is the 1st time that I've heard of 20.7.2 (RC22) on a Premiere that has *Closed Captioning* working correctly. I have a case opened with TiVo and they didn't mention that some Premieres are working correctly. (in case you missed my earlier post, every time I click CC, my Premiere _*reboots *_):
> Thanks for the info!


Is it rebooting when go thru setting to change CC, or when do it on the program? Can't believe it just your Premiere.


----------



## sleepdragon

Has anyone got the 20.7.2 update in the past week? Seems like they have stopped pushing out updates this past week...


----------



## UCLABB

sleepdragon said:


> Has anyone got the 20.7.2 update in the past week? Seems like they have stopped pushing out updates this past week...


I was just about to ask that. My Premiere and mini still haven't got the update. I haven't seen any posts here lately saying they got the update. Looks like RC26 is next?


----------



## paully65

UCLABB said:


> I was just about to ask that. My Premiere and mini still haven't got the update. I haven't seen any posts here lately saying they got the update. Looks like RC26 is next?


I have not received the update on my XL4 (which I love with the new 2TB WD purple HD video surveillance) Amazon.com: WD Purple 2TB Surveillance Hard Disk Drive - 5400 RPM Class SATA 6 Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD20PURX [Old Version]: Computers & Accessories I think they were having an issue with the surround system syncing, but not sure.


----------



## sharkster

This has been the weirdest update rollout I've seen in all my years with Tivos. My second Bolt still hasn't gotten it and it's definitely been over a week since my first one got it (couple weeks, maybe? can't remember, but definitely well over a week).


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> This has been the weirdest update rollout I've seen in all my years with Tivos. My second Bolt still hasn't gotten it and it's definitely been over a week since my first one got it (couple weeks, maybe? can't remember, but definitely well over a week).


My unit with the update has been running for over 19 days. I have a Mini that has the update and three that don't.


----------



## Miles267

Have they stopped all updates right now? All mine on priority list. Only my Roamio Pro got 20.7.2 RC22. None of my Minis have receive any update yet. All added at same time. I force manual setup > network to connect to Tivo service. Doesn't pull it down. Is there a way to manually get update? Tivo support claimed they couldn't push the updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy

Miles267 said:


> Have they stopped all updates right now? All mine on priority list. Only my Roamio Pro got 20.7.2 RC22. None of my Minis have receive any update yet. All added at same time. I force manual setup > network to connect to Tivo service. Doesn't pull it down. Is there a way to manually get update? Tivo support claimed they couldn't push the updates.


Don't sweat it. The money is, TiVo stepped the rollout to fix certain issues which were being noted.


----------



## southerndoc

Mikeguy said:


> Don't sweat it. The money is, TiVo stepped the rollout to fix certain issues which were being noted.


Or to control their data transfer rate for the month to avoid excessive charges.


----------



## sharkster

Too bad there no longer seems to be somebody from Tivo who can advise us on these things.


----------



## Jed1

I am wondering if the updates stopped when Margret left TiVo last Friday. I don't see anybody reporting getting the update after last weekend. We really don't know how many people were let go.
Both of my Roamios got the update the first day of the release and I did not sign up for the priority list.


----------



## UCLABB

Jed1 said:


> I am wondering if the updates stopped when Margret left TiVo last Friday. I don't see anybody reporting getting the update after last weekend. We really don't know how many people were let go.
> Both of my Roamios got the update the first day of the release and I did not sign up for the priority list.


Kinda doubt they'd let people go who are responsible for an update in the middle of the release.

However, I wouldn't be surprised if this was the last update we ever get. Hydra? With Margret gone? Why go to the bother? It's not going to entice new customers. and with the difficulties of this rather minor update, I could see TiVo management saying no more.


----------



## HerronScott

Miles267 said:


> Have they stopped all updates right now? All mine on priority list. Only my Roamio Pro got 20.7.2 RC22. None of my Minis have receive any update yet. All added at same time. I force manual setup > network to connect to Tivo service. Doesn't pull it down. Is there a way to manually get update? Tivo support claimed they couldn't push the updates


Until they actually put your TiVo's TSN on the list to receive it, there's nothing you can do (or support) to make it happen.

Scott


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Patience Grasshoppers..


----------



## randywalters

denhearn said:


> I'm surprised. This is the 1st time that I've heard of 20.7.2 (RC22) on a Premiere that has *Closed Captioning* working correctly. I have a case opened with TiVo and they didn't mention that some Premieres are working correctly. (in case you missed my earlier post, every time I click CC, my Premiere _*reboots *_):
> Thanks for the info!


I have 20.7.2 (RC22) on my 2-Tuner Premeire and Closed Captioning is still working perfectly just as it always has. I can change all my font/text size/colors/opacity settings with wild abandon and it all works fine. And accessing my CC settings has never caused my Tivo to reboot.

Obviously your particular Premiere has an issue with CC post-update, but it doesn't seem to be a widespread issue.

.


----------



## buildersboy66

Just got 20.7.2 on my new replacement Bolt+, they are back to updating. Please see Bolt thread as I am having issue with online.tivo.com again. Please Bolt+ people see if this is working for you and report back there. Thank you much!


----------



## davidscarter

buildersboy66 said:


> Just got 20.7.2 on my new replacement Bolt+, they are back to updating.


Which RC did you get?


----------



## SnakeEyes

Just got my update and forcing connection. Roamio had already connected this morning.


----------



## davidscarter

My update arrived on my Roamio Pro with the early morning scheduled service connection. I restarted when I got up this morning and at took under 20 min. to install. (It is RC24.)

Aside from the aforementioned interface changes (which I'm not a fan of, though I suppose I'll get used to them in time...) and the menu reorderings I haven't noticed anything else different/wrong (so far...)


----------



## Sparky1234

Why can't TiVo send an update status message like the annoying channel line up change message?


----------



## morac

Sparky1234 said:


> Why can't TiVo send an update status message like the annoying channel line up change message?


They used to do this to announce new features.


----------



## JACKASTOR

just got my update last night. RC 24. HDMI issues still broken.


----------



## tellis100

I got 20.7.2.RC24 this morning on my Roamio plus. Did not sign up on any early list.


----------



## JoeKustra

Release note page has been updated:
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information

Inclusion of RC24 is something new.

Looks like a few Premiere models are left out.


----------



## sharkster

Well, glad to see they are picking up again with updates. Maybe my other Bolt will get it soon, then. The only reason I even care is that I hope it will clear up the communication between boxes problem that it caused on my living rm Bolt. Thanks, Joe, for the updated page!


----------



## keenanSR

So nothing about the audio dropouts and nothing about the Netflix stream rate dropout issue. Nice.


----------



## morac

Has anyone who got RC22 been updated to RC24?


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Release note page has been updated:
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information
> 
> Inclusion of RC24 is something new.
> 
> Looks like a few Premiere models are left out.




> *Hardware Compatibility *
> 
> Select features of *v20.7.2RC24* are compatible with the following hardware:
> 
> TiVo BOLT Unified Entertainment Systems (all models)
> TiVo Roamio DVRs (all models)
> *TiVo Premiere DVRs (all models)*
> TiVo Mini & TiVo Mini 2



did i miss something? where were premiere models left out?


----------



## atmuscarella

JoeKustra said:


> Release note page has been updated:
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information
> 
> Inclusion of RC24 is something new.
> 
> Looks like a few Premiere models are left out.


Seems like the Premieres were covered. What I did notice was no mention of skip mode on Premieres. I wonder if the person who mentioned they got skip mode on a Premiere was just lucky or if it is actually a feature going to all the Premieres.


----------



## Blakeintosh

NorthAlabama said:


> ​
> did i miss something? where were premiere models left out?


Scroll down to the bottom of the release notes page. I'm wondering if it's an oversight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> did i miss something? where were premiere models left out?


I noticed since I have a 746320 (in a box) and it, and the XL, still show 20.7.1 but it may be a typo. This is the first time I recall the RC number being published.


----------



## JandS

10:58am Monday, Washington state. I restarted our Roamio Plus 6 tuner and got "installing an update" message. _[eclipse is over, too ...]

edit:_ confirmed RC 24. it took about 11 minutes until a first reboot, then the message "may take up to an hour" which actually took 2 minutes until Tivo Central displayed.

All done, white "updated" highlight bar on Tivo Central, ghostly grey Tivo logo,


----------



## denhearn

Johncv said:


> Is it rebooting when go thru setting to change CC, or when do it on the program?


There have been a few others that see the same reboots. It reboots when I click CC from Settings-Displays-Closed Captioning. What do you mean by 'do it on the program'? Thanks!


----------



## sharkster

Woo hoo (I hope)! I just checked my other Bolt and it was on 'pending restart', so I punched it through and it's updating. I'm hoping this fixes the communication problem that began when my living rm Bolt updated a while back but I'm not going to be optimistic or anything (not that I'm ever blindly optimistic!). 

They must have punched through a bunch of them today, after a break.

Wishing everybody, and me, luck.


----------



## lpwcomp

denhearn said:


> There have been a few others that see the same reboots. It reboots when I click CC from Settings-Displays-Closed Captioning. What do you mean by 'do it on the program'? Thanks!





Johncv said:


> Is it rebooting when go thru setting to change CC, or when do it on the program? Can't believe it just your Premiere.


You can turn CC on and off while viewing a recording or live TV, but AFAICT, that's all. You can change the _*format*_ only via the settings. That's why people are trying to access the settings and it is rebooting when they do so.


----------



## denhearn

randywalters said:


> And accessing my CC settings has never caused my Tivo to reboot.
> 
> Obviously your particular Premiere has an issue with CC post-update, but it doesn't seem to be a widespread issue.
> I think you're right. It is not widespread, but I have 2 Premieres and they both do it. My Roamio works fine.
> Thanks for the reply tho. I suppose I'm waiting for the "next" update.
> 
> .


----------



## scandia101

I had put all of my Tivos on the priority list and today my bolt finally updated to RC 24, never had RC 22. Nothing else has updated yet.


----------



## UCLABB

Did I read that correctly, that one can make two network connections to force update? Never heard of that before.


----------



## denhearn

tellis100 said:


> I got 20.7.2.RC24 this morning on my Roamio plus. Did not sign up on any early list.


Good to hear!


----------



## aaronwt

keenanSR said:


> So nothing about the audio dropouts and nothing about the Netflix stream rate dropout issue. Nice.


What audio dropouts and what Netflix stream rate dropout issue? I have not encountered these with my boxes on RC24 or RC22.


----------



## JoeKustra

aaronwt said:


> What audio dropouts and what Netflix stream rate dropout issue? I have not encountered these with my boxes on RC24 or RC22.


These have never gone away from either Roamio: Odd Audio Dropouts

I don't use Netflix.


----------



## sharkster

UCLABB said:


> Did I read that correctly, that one can make two network connections to force update? Never heard of that before.


I haven't, either! In the past I tried restarting, and/or connecting, to make an update appear but never had any such thing happen. The only time I've known to be able to install an update was to wait until I see 'pending restart' and then you can punch through the restart and it will update. I don't think you can bring it to you. It has to come to you and then you can effect it.

But then, many here are experts. I'm certainly not. So I could be wrong.  (I'm just using my logical brain which, obviously, doesn't always do well with electronics)


----------



## NorthAlabama

UCLABB said:


> Did I read that correctly, that one can make two network connections to force update? Never heard of that before.


it's never worked for me over the years, and i've attempted it a few times.


----------



## denhearn

lpwcomp said:


> You can turn CC on and off while viewing a recording or live TV, but AFAICT, that's all. You can change the _*format*_ only via the settings. That's why people are trying to access the settings and it is rebooting when they do so.


Right. I can turn CC on & off thru the info button, but the format is a black background (and quite a large font) which blocks a lot of the picture. Changing the format (background & font) thru Settings is what causes the Reboot. Thanks for the info!


----------



## atmuscarella

My Bolt installed 20.7.2 RC 24 today, my base Roamio already had 20.7.2 RC 24. 

For those who care about streaming music from a computer, (I used TiVo Desktop) it works fine on the Bolt but does not work on the Roamio. No idea why.


----------



## wtkflhn

I have A Roamio OTA and a PRO. I got RC24 on the Roamio Pro, I haven't decoded whether I like or not, but I do wish the OTA machine would get it too.


----------



## Miles267

Does RC24 on the Mini address the YouTube video playback freezing issue? Requiring hard reboots of Mini devices. It was not referenced in the release log, but has prompted much user frustration.

YouTube app crashes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kintaro

Go it last night on my Roamio Pro. Nothing on my Minis yet.


----------



## Bierboy

wtkflhn said:


> I have A Roamio OTA and a PRO. I got RC24 on the Roamio Pro, I haven't decoded whether I like or not, but I do wish the OTA machine would get it too.


I have an OTA, also, and have not received the update despite using the "priority" option...


----------



## Miles267

My Minis are each not only on the priority list but also tried the multiple consecutive Connect to Tivo Service options from each unit and they fail to manually download the available update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osu1991

My Roamio OTA is updating now. Two of my Roamio Basics and 2 minis already took the update. Other 2 minis and my other 2 Roamios are at the other house so not sure if they have taken the update yet. I can see one mini with my slingbox, so I know it hasn't.


----------



## sharkster

Weird how they cranked out so many more updates to units today!

Even weirder is how people who actually signed up on the Priority List are still waiting, though.


----------



## DBrunetti

Saturday I received a renewed Mini from TiVo in exchange for one that I was having issues with. It downloaded 2.7.1 immediately while going through initial setup. Today I compared the Quickmode on that unit with my Roamio Plus and another Mini which are both running 20.7.2 RC22 using the same recording. There is definitely an audio sync problem while using with 20.7.2. Has anyone noticed if this might have been corrected with RC24?


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Release note page has been updated...Looks like a few Premiere models are left out.




NorthAlabama said:


> did i miss something? where were premiere models left out?




Blakeintosh said:


> Scroll down to the bottom of the release notes page. I'm wondering if it's an oversight.


i spoke with tech support, pointed out the discrepancies, so the agent called engineering and confirmed the update will apply to *all* tivo premieres (she reported the typo). :thumbsup:


----------



## sleepdragon

Looks like they did a batch update today, but no RC24 for any of our minis yet (4 of them on RC22 with 1 lone hold out still on 20.7.1

All of our Bolt/Roamio/Premiere are now on RC24 (2 x bolt, 3 x roamio plus, 2 x premiere 4 and 1 x premiere)


----------



## JACKASTOR

Has any else noticed and it may just be wishful thinking. That the tivo iseems to be more defined on the tv rendering. Shows seem to be more detailed and vivid.


----------



## morac

Nothing on my Premiere which is still on 20.7.1. My Roamio is still on RC22.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i forced a connection tonight to see if i could grab a guide update for the presidential address (currently only listed by cspan), and i got a surprise instead - a 2½ minute download that could only be the 20.7.2RC24 update! (currently loading)

of course, now i'll have to wait to reboot until after prime time recordings are finished...


----------



## mattack

I got it on P4 a while ago.. Today I rebooted Roamio to get my network speed back(*) (so I could skim through my world news now recording in quick mode), and it started an update.. sigh.. but it was actually quicker than most.

(*) If the network and/or my switch flakes out a bit, the Tivos' speeds go way down for a long time and/or until I reboot them.


----------



## tim_m

Nothing yet on either my Roamio plus or mini.


----------



## astrohip

All three TiVos now have the update, and I am not on an priority lists. I haven't checked the mini to see if it rec'd it.

I did check the captions settings, and I can access it and change it without rebooting. As a full-time caption user, I sympathize with those of you having the issue. But I can confirm it is not universal.

Put me in the "I like the new look" column. I think it's refreshing looking. No complaints.


----------



## Nickipedia

RC24 was delivered today to my remaining Roamios', as well as a dozen bolts.


----------



## JandS

YES!! Thank you for saying it. We run through a Denon 3310 and out to a 5-yr-old Sony Bravia KDL 55NX810. I noticed right away that it was sharper and more vivid. I kept peeking at many other channels just to be sure I wasn't imagining it. And on CNN the ticker at the bottom is much smoother, no little hiccups. All channels seem to be improved.

[we never received the RC22 update, went right to RC24] EDIT: we're on Comcast



JACKASTOR said:


> Has any else noticed and it may just be wishful thinking. That the tivo iseems to be more defined on the tv rendering. Shows seem to be more detailed and vivid.


----------



## RayChuang88

I'm in the process of updating now, based on a manual restart to do the update. I saw a notice on my screen it will take 60 minutes or more to complete the update. Why--is it that radical a change compared to 20.7.1?


----------



## wish_bgr

Came home to see the update might have come through my Roamio Pro early this morning (network connection was timed at 4:55a). RC24 applied, as the unit must have rebooted (had 5 tuners all the same channel, active one was used by DH as he mentioned the TiVo changed on him when he watched afternoon shows getting home from work)

My 2-tuner Premiere hasn't received the update, and I have it on the priority sign-up. Whereas I keep the Roamio Pro off the priority list, as I prefer it receive updated when it naturally rolls-out.


----------



## tim_m

Has anybody noticed the DVR is now displaying ads? If you press pause while watching a recording there's an add on the progress bar that you have to press down to dismiss.


----------



## tim1724

tim_m said:


> Has anybody noticed the DVR is now displaying ads? If you press pause while watching a recording there's an add on the progress bar that you have to press down to dismiss.


Those have been around for years. They're more frequent in the Fall, in my experience.


----------



## tim_m

tim1724 said:


> Those have been around for years. They're more frequent in the Fall, in my experience.


I see, its the first time i've seen them.


----------



## Mikeguy

tim_m said:


> I see, its the first time i've seen them.


Same experience here--fortunately, they're not ubiquitous.


----------



## Mikeguy

RayChuang88 said:


> I'm in the process of updating now, based on a manual restart to do the update. I saw a notice on my screen it will take 60 minutes or more to complete the update. Why--is it that radical a change compared to 20.7.1?


A common message, and often/typically not the case--may only take a matter of a few minutes. And not a radical change.


----------



## Adam C.

My OTA got the update this morning after I forced a connection. Nothing on my 2 Minis.


----------



## Blakeintosh

My Base Roamio got 20.7.2 RC22 during the initial roll out a few weeks ago. Last evening, I found it was Pending Restart, presumably with the RC24 build. I didn't get a chance to restart it, and figured it would restart itself in the middle of the night.

This morning, I checked it to find that it is still running RC22, and it is no longer at Pending Restart. I forced a connection, and there is no update available. I'm hoping this is just a temporary glitch.


----------



## hapster85

Update finally hit my Roamio OTA overnight, RC24. Everything seems to be working. Nothing on my mini, yet.


----------



## V7Goose

I have two Bolts, one stock 1TB unit, and one 500GB box with an upgraded internal 3TB Toshiba drive. Both Boxes finally got the RC24 update last night (they were on 20.7.1 yesterday). Other than the obvious menu changes, I have not yet noticed any changes in normal operation - everything still seems to work the same as it did before on both boxes, but I haven't really had much time to play with it yet beyond just watching the recorded morning news programs.


----------



## Miles267

Still forcing manual updates of all of my devices and no RC24. Tivo Roamio and 3 Minis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpndi

I am also a full time captions user (FWIW) and after update Tivo CC displayed only a green area. I don't remember so many options before. If they were there I don't think they worked on my Roamio before? I now have it set to be usable. With so many options I wish Tivo would show a sample so I don't have to go into a recording to see how it looks. Does anyone have a favorite setting? I like it to be as unobtrusive but readable as possible.


----------



## NorthAlabama

my initial review of 20.7.2RC24 on a pxl:

install was quick, 15min from pending restart to live tv - i despise the new splash screens during reboot, they are ugly, dull, and very dark (hopefully i won't see them often).
much improved ffwd & rwd "smoothness" and responsiveness, especially at 2x speeds (both directions), and ticking backwards on freeze frame using the rwd button doesn't lock up as it has frequently with past software versions (since forever) - these are huge improvements, the biggest i've noticed.
no tremendous software/menu speed improvement, but the menus on my pxl have always responded much faster than my neighbor's premiere (ymmv).
color scheme and font size changes are ok, i like most of them, dislike a few, but not really a big deal for me, and i must have my contrast and brightness adjusted properly, as there was no "blinding" effect resulting from the change to a white highlight bar.
readjusting the closed captioning settings to what i prefer was the biggest headache, but after tinkering with them about half a dozen times, they're back to where they were, no reboots (minor nuisance).
skipmode not yet enabled, but i'm sure it'll appear in time.
no loss of functionality discovered, all apps and on-demand are operational, tivo desktop maintained connectivity with a _big_ speed improvement populating show and pic listings to tivo
overall, very pleased, waiting to see if other premiere users report the guide tba issue is fixed, so i can reintegrate my ota channels into the guide
eta: music streaming via tivo desktop was also much faster and more responsive (like the shows and pics), played music files from my computer just fine.


----------



## UCLABB

Got it on our XL4 this morning. Went fine. Closed captioning was messed up, but no reboots when going into settings and changing it. It's a pain to remember what you want it to look like when choosing the options as I can never remember the opacity settings I prefer. And, I never remember which is background and which is container.


----------



## aaronwt

DBrunetti said:


> Saturday I received a renewed Mini from TiVo in exchange for one that I was having issues with. It downloaded 2.7.1 immediately while going through initial setup. Today I compared the Quickmode on that unit with my Roamio Plus and another Mini which are both running 20.7.2 RC22 using the same recording. There is definitely an audio sync problem while using with 20.7.2. Has anyone noticed if this might have been corrected with RC24?


I used quickmode this weekend with my Bolt that has rc22. I used it with two one hour shows. And the audio and video never lost sync. The shows were being streamed from a Bolkt with RC24, so I'm not sure if that would make a differene.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## elm222

UCLABB said:


> Got it on our XL4 this morning. Went fine. Closed captioning was messed up, but no reboots when going into settings and changing it. *It's a pain to remember what you want it to look like when choosing the options as I can never remember the opacity settings I prefer. And, I never remember which is background and which is container.*


Take a picture of the settings with your phone.


----------



## csell

It may have already been noted, but the "Devices" screen(s) are still NOT in HD. I was really hoping for that to be converted over as I actually use it alot.


----------



## tim1724

jpndi said:


> With so many options I wish Tivo would show a sample so I don't have to go into a recording to see how it looks. Does anyone have a favorite setting? I like it to be as unobtrusive but readable as possible.


I like yellow text on a transparent grey background.

Agreed on the sample. Seems like an obvious thing; I have no idea why they don't show one.


----------



## Blakeintosh

csell said:


> It may have already been noted, but the "Devices" screen(s) are still NOT in HD. I was really hoping for that to be converted over as I actually use it alot.


Are you referring to older TiVo's (Pre-Premiere)? When I browse recordings on one of my modern TiVo's, the menu is in HD. This is true for all TiVo's running modern software (Premiere & up).

If I try to browse shows on older boxes, like my Series-2, it reverts to SD. Since TiVo has had a couple of sales trying to get people to retire their older equipment, I doubt they will spend any developer time updating the screen for browsing recordings on older TiVo's.


----------



## nshahzad

Got the update today on my Roamio Pro. CC settings got reset but that wasn't a big deal. Everything seems faster, esp moving from menu -> guide, and the audio skips when switching around. Not a fan of the colours, not terribly complementary because the gradients don't seem to have been adjusted. Go completely flat, not 50/50. But no complaints. Was looking at a Bolt+ because of some of the skipping issues, but hey, it's saved me a bunch of money, so I'm cool with it!


----------



## Dan203

I got it on my Bolt last night, but still don't have it on one of my 3 Minis.


----------



## bradleys

Blakeintosh said:


> Are you referring to older TiVo's (Pre-Premiere)? When I browse recordings on one of my modern TiVo's, the menu is in HD. This is true for all TiVo's running modern software (Premiere & up).
> 
> If I try to browse shows on older boxes, like my Series-2, it reverts to SD. Since TiVo has had a couple of sales trying to get people to retire their older equipment, I doubt they will spend any developer time updating the screen for browsing recordings on older TiVo's.


He is likely talking about either older devices or Pytivo shares....

I spoke with Margret a few updates back and she confirmed that local share screens would not be upgraded.


----------



## Graymalkin

Got the update on my Roamio Plus today. I noticed it only because the menu icons are now flat rather than three-dimensional in appearance (although channel logos still show depth). My closed-captioning setup wasn't reset.


----------



## csell

bradleys said:


> He is likely talking about either older devices or Pytivo shares....
> 
> I spoke with Margret a few updates back and she confirmed that local share screens would not be upgraded.


That's exactly what I'm talking about - the Device screen that displays PyTivo shows. It's still not in HD and I guess it never will be.


----------



## Mikeguy

DBrunetti said:


> Saturday I received a renewed Mini from TiVo in exchange for one that I was having issues with. It downloaded 2.7.1 immediately while going through initial setup. Today I compared the Quickmode on that unit with my Roamio Plus and another Mini which are both running 20.7.2 RC22 using the same recording. There is definitely an audio sync problem while using with 20.7.2. Has anyone noticed if this might have been corrected with RC24?


I had a severe sync issue yesterday with RC24, under QuickMode (1 show--others were fine). Did not have an issue with a show today. Hopefully, a momentary glitch. Odd in that, never had the issue previously--"if it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## NorthAlabama

Mikeguy said:


> "if it ain't broke, don't fix it."


or, more accurately for me, "if it ain't broke, fix it 'till it is."


----------



## PCurry57

Blakeintosh said:


> A couple of people earlier in this thread said that they did not get SkipMode on their 2 tuner model Premieres with 20.7.2. But when TiVo rolled out SkipMode to Roamio customers, they staged it over several weeks. The Pros/Pluses got it first before the base/OTA Roamio models.


BTW, have two of the Premiere 2 tuner 746 models both got the 20.7.2 way back in July and Nowhere have SkipMode. August 22

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## atmuscarella

PCurry57 said:


> BTW, have two of the Premiere 2 tuner 746 models both got the 20.7.2 way back in July and Nowhere have SkipMode. August 22
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


This thread moves so fast it is hard to keep up, but I think only 1 or maybe 2 people have said they have skip mode on a Premiere. Which could simple be a mistake on TiVo's part, seems like if TiVo intended to put skip mode on Premieres (at least stand alone ones) it would get mention someplace.


----------



## UCLABB

atmuscarella said:


> This thread moves so fast it is hard to keep up, but I think only 1 or maybe 2 people have said they have skip mode on a Premiere. Which could simple be a mistake on TiVo's part, seems like if TiVo intended to put skip mode on Premieres (at least stand alone ones) it would get mention someplace.


i don't think it would cost anything to make it available on Premieres. Only reason I can think of is that it might make them unstable and that would cost TiVo trouble dealing with complaints.


----------



## morac

Still not seeing anything new. A Roamio and Mini are on RC22 and Premiere is on 2.7.1.


----------



## NorthAlabama

NorthAlabama said:


> i spoke with tech support, pointed out the discrepancies, so the agent called engineering and confirmed the update will apply to *all* tivo premieres (she reported the typo). :thumbsup:


the typo has been corrected:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information

TiVo Customer Support


----------



## JACKASTOR

RC 24 just caused my tivo to reboot while using plex!


----------



## phox_mulder

Dan203 said:


> I got it on my Bolt last night, but still don't have it on one of my 3 Minis.


My Bolt rebooted last night, figured this was why.

Still haven't gotten it on my 2 OTA's or my Roamio Basic yet.

phox


----------



## David Knowles

I got the upgrade today.

Everything seems fine but the new colors look really odd.

I'll probably get used to it but it's a strange thing for them to change.


----------



## mattack

I think the white selection bar makes things VERY hard to read.

Weird, the On Demand UI still uses the old look..

The icons are bad too, but nowhere near as bad as the white selection bar.

I haven't noticed 2xFF working better, like someone else said, but I guess I have to pay more attention to it.


----------



## UCLABB

mattack said:


> I think the white selection bar makes things VERY hard to read.
> 
> Weird, the On Demand UI still uses the old look..
> 
> The icons are bad too, but nowhere near as bad as the white selection bar.
> 
> I haven't noticed 2xFF working better, like someone else said, but I guess I have to pay more attention to it.


I actually find the white to be slightly better that the yellow for reading. I alway found myself having to get below or above the actual selection so I could read it. They ought to make it customizable like the all the options they have closed captions.


----------



## mattack

UCLABB said:


> I actually find the white to be slightly better that the yellow for reading.


I guess this is why customizable things like this would be good..

In general I'm a person who turns the brightness to the max (e.g. phone screen, iPad), and obviously I have for example black text on a white background that I'm typing on on this computer now. Maybe it's that the text seems 'thin' compared to the bright white background. It's hard to explain. If it were white text with a black background, it would probably be easier to read too.


----------



## philt56

For me, the white selection is so bright that it washes out the black text and makes it harder to read. Also it is so bright that I feel it is hurting my eyes! Please provide an option to bring back the yellow highlight for those of us that prefer it. And my tv is calibrated fine for my normal viewing. I don't see this on regular programming. But I guess everyone's tv is diffferent too.


----------



## djkerr

Add & Manage Apps - anyone notice that some apps cannot be hidden? I unchecked boxes for a number of apps I don't use, but several still display in the Apps listing (iheartradio, Pandora, Plex, Vevo, OperaTV).


----------



## HerronScott

djkerr said:


> Add & Manage Apps - anyone notice that some apps cannot be hidden? I unchecked boxes for a number of apps I don't use, but several still display in the Apps listing (iheartradio, Pandora, Plex, Vevo, OperaTV).


Not at home where I can check the new menu but with the old menus, you could only control what video apps were visible. You didn't have the same control over the music apps that were on the Music & photos menu. Do you have checkboxes now for Pandora, iHeartRadio and Vevo?

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

mattack said:


> In general I'm a person who turns the brightness to the max (e.g. phone screen, iPad), and obviously I have for example black text on a white background that I'm typing on on this computer now. Maybe it's that the text seems 'thin' compared to the bright white background. It's hard to explain. If it were white text with a black background, it would probably be easier to read too.


Hopefully you haven't turned the brightness on your TV to max too? I don't think that's going to help produce an accurate picture if so.

Scott


----------



## L David Matheny

Mikeguy said:


> I had a severe sync issue yesterday with RC24, under QuickMode (1 show--others were fine). Did not have an issue with a show today. Hopefully, a momentary glitch. Odd in that, never had the issue previously--"if it ain't broke, don't fix it."


My 4-tuner Roamio got RC24 yesterday afternoon, and (besides the UI issues) I've noticed two problems: The channel list no longer shows the RF broadcast channel (already reported for Bolt?), which will make sorting out multiple instances of the same virtual channel problematic. And I too have seen sync issues when using QuickMode, with several shows on different channels. It was worst on one show with some reception glitches. With QM off the stream seems to re-sync properly, but with QM on it can get far out of sync (fixed by pause, then play).


----------



## PCurry57

atmuscarella said:


> This thread moves so fast it is hard to keep up, but I think only 1 or maybe 2 people have said they have skip mode on a Premiere. Which could simple be a mistake on TiVo's part, seems like if TiVo intended to put skip mode on Premieres (at least stand alone ones) it would get mention someplace.


I've not seen anyone confirm they in fact have a two tuner Premiere that got SkipMode

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhub

djkerr said:


> Add & Manage Apps - anyone notice that some apps cannot be hidden? I unchecked boxes for a number of apps I don't use, but several still display in the Apps listing (iheartradio, Pandora, Plex, Vevo, OperaTV).


I think those are apps that have 2 duplicate entries due to some oversight.

One entry is hideable. The other is not. For example I unhide OperaTV then there are 2 OperaTV entries. If I hide it, one goes away.


----------



## sfhub

PCurry57 said:


> I've not seen anyone *confirm they in fact have a two tuner Premiere that got SkipMode*


20.7.2 has arrived!



moyekj said:


> It's all series 4 units. *My 2 tuner Premiere got it as did my Elite 4 tuner.* Of course my Roamio Pro has had it for a while. Note that *I believe TiVo has control over turning it on/off* in your account settings, so *it's possible some series 4 units with the software update are not seeing the capability if they are missing an account setting that TiVo controls.*


Given how much moyekj knows about skip mode working on kmttg, he would know if he got it or not.


----------



## Sparky1234

No SM on Premiere XL or XL4 with 20.7.2.RC24 update!


----------



## bmgoodman

I found my Roamio Pro was updated when I got home last night. The white font was the first thing that I noticed. (I did not sign up for the priority list.)


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Still not seeing anything new. A Roamio and Mini are on RC22 and Premiere is on 2.7.1.





djkerr said:


> Add & Manage Apps - anyone notice that some apps cannot be hidden? I unchecked boxes for a number of apps I don't use, but several still display in the Apps listing (iheartradio, Pandora, Plex, Vevo, OperaTV).





HerronScott said:


> Not at home where I can check the new menu but with the old menus, you could only control what video apps were visible. You didn't have the same control over the music apps that were on the Music & photos menu. Do you have checkboxes now for Pandora, iHeartRadio and Vevo?
> Scott


I've had RC22 for a while. The TiVo Central Apps option dropped the above noted apps. If you checked them they came back but also appeared in My Shows. This morning I noticed my other Roamio received RC24, the new apps and that the old apps have come back. I unchecked the new apps, and now the TC Apps look like 20.7.1, which is ok with me, but others may object. It's a personal thing I guess.

I hope my other RC22 Roamio gets RC24 soon, along with three of my four Mini units and Premiere still on 20.7.1.


----------



## Sparky1234

JoeKustra said:


> I've had RC22 for a while. The TiVo Central Apps option dropped the above noted apps. If you checked them they came back but also appeared in My Shows. This morning I noticed my other Roamio received RC24, the new apps and that the old apps have come back. I unchecked the new apps, and now the TC Apps look like 20.7.1, which is ok with me, but others may object. It's a personal thing I guess.
> 
> I hope my other RC22 Roamio gets RC24 soon, along with three of my four Mini units and Premiere still on 20.7.1.


Minis appear to be last priority. Neither of my Ver 2's (93000) have it.


----------



## JoeKustra

Sparky1234 said:


> Minis appear to be last priority. Neither of my Ver 2's (93000) have it.


One of my v2 Mini units (on the list) got it a while ago. More keystrokes to get to Standby.


----------



## morac

So my 2 tuner Premiere got RC24 last night (still had old menu style with new coloring). My Roamio Pro got RC22 last month and it just connected and still hasn't gotten the RC24 update. 

I wonder if they are updating RC22 boxes to RC24 or not.

On a side note, I went into the CC screen on my Premiere and successfully modified the settings. It did not reboot.


----------



## Sparky1234

morac said:


> So my 2 tuner Premiere got RC24 last night (still had old menu style with new coloring). My Roamio Pro got RC22 last month and it just connected and still hasn't gotten the RC24 update.
> 
> I wonder if they are updating RC22 boxes to RC24 or not.
> 
> On a side note, I went into the CC screen on my Premiere and successfully modified the settings. It did not reboot.


On a side note, I went into the CC screen on my Premiere and successfully modified the settings. It did not reboot.

A small victory for TiVo and its customers!


----------



## V7Goose

First 24 hours with RC24: After waking up to the upgrade on both Bolts yesterday morning, I did watch quite a few hours of TV yesterday, but I wasn't trying to play around with a lot of features for testing. One spontaneous reboot while using the Amazon app - this is notable for me, since I use it a lot and have NEVER seen a spontaneous reboot that I can recall on one of my Bolts before yesterday. Unfortunately, the Amazon app still freezes a lot, just like it always has on the Bolt, so no improvement with that problem from the new software.

Just tested QuickMode this morning for the first time - IMMEDIATE audio sync problems that I never saw with 20.7.1, so I will say that I think this was definitely broke with the update.

Interesting observation on the QM audio Sync problem: It seems to be program/channel related! I record two different local morning news programs - the one on the NBC affiliate has terrible sync problems with QM on (but NO problem in normal mode), However, the local new program on the CBS affiliate has not shown any sync issues under QM so far.


----------



## JoeKustra

Sparky1234 said:


> On a side note, I went into the CC screen on my Premiere and successfully modified the settings. It did not reboot.
> 
> A small victory for TiVo and its customers!


My v1 and two remaining v2 Mini units received RC24 overnight. Still have a v2 on RC22.

Update: my basic Premiere is installing the update.


----------



## SydniusToo

My favorite thing is the new recording •. 

The white highlight text is garish, ugly, obnoxious, and needs an adjustment preference. Hopefully the change presages a user preference setting to be added.

Finally I can stop hearing "but the menu isn't HD". Oh, the menu I never visit? /yawn


----------



## atmuscarella

sfhub said:


> 20.7.2 has arrived!
> 
> Given how much moyekj knows about skip mode working on kmttg, he would know if he got it or not.


I have no doubt he got skip mode, but I until more people can confirm it, there is a chance TiVo made an error with his account. It seems like moving skip mode down to Premiers would be a big enough deal to mention it, especially if it goes to the Premiers being used by cable companies. I guess time will tell.


----------



## aaronwt

JoeKustra said:


> One of my v2 Mini units (on the list) got it a while ago. More keystrokes to get to Standby.


The mini will! Go into standby on its own. Just hit the TiVo button when done watching something and it will give up the tuner.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## connie_w

I like the white text. For me, it's easier to read.


----------



## JoeKustra

aaronwt said:


> The mini will! Go into standby on its own. Just hit the TiVo button when done watching something and it will give up the tuner.


While it's true that the Mini will release its tuner, it's not the same as Standby. I get weekly (or more) EAS tests. They will activate the Mini if it's not in Standby.

Last week I had a "Nuclear Yearly" test. That was scary. Most of my EAS tests are in the morning, so they only mess with my viewing of the previous night's programs.


----------



## ClearToLand

elm222 said:


> UCLABB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it on our XL4 this morning. Went fine. Closed captioning was messed up, but no reboots when going into settings and changing it. *It's a pain to remember what you want it to look like when choosing the options as I can never remember the opacity settings I prefer. And, I never remember which is background and which is container.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Take a picture of the settings with your phone.*
Click to expand...

My trusty flip-phone doesn't take pictures but, noting the increased 'upgrade' activity this afternoon (via my tablet, since I was just waking up) I checked my Roamio Basic's System Information earlier (well, yesterday since I'm still up) and, lo-and-behold, I found "Pending Restart". Woe is me!  Time to face the music.

I grabbed a handy Amazon Fire tablet and went to 'Closed Captions' - they're all set to DEFAULT!?!  A lot of good a picture of that does, right?

So, I 'Right-Arrowed' each such that they all displayed something useful, took a picture with my ~$50 tablet, and, hopefully, when I'm ready to lay back and watch TV again, I'll be able to (re)set my Closed Caption parameters to what they previously were.

On a slightly different note, while my Roamio Basic said "Pending Restart" several / MANY hours ago, both my Roamio OTA 500GB and Roamio OTA 1TB decided, all on their own, to 'Restart' and when I checked each a few hours ago, 20.7.2, along with it's 2D screens, was already in place. 

Folks paid mucho bucks for Bolts to see THIS?  YUK!  We'll see how I feel about it after a week or so.

As long as it works, I guess...

*OT:*


Spoiler



I just came back from a quick trip down to the basement to get another refill of my 'favorite beverage' and I spotted my old Pentax VHS Recorder on top of the frig. This _innovative_ design featured a 'Recorder' that separated from the 'Control / Timer / Display' base for _portable_ use. I remember one day, decades ago, when I took the family to an Air Show (I love airplanes; I even got myself a Private Pilots License ASEL w/ IFR; Look at my UserID.). I brought the Pentax Portable VHS Recorder, a huge (Pentax?) color camera to plug into it, an old (but good enuf) 12V auto battery (for 'unlimited' power) and my son's "Little Red Wagon" to drag this stuff from the van to the flight line (along with our cooler and folding chairs). I was able to record ALL DAY LONG!, in COLOR!!, WOW!!!

Nowadays, you can carry a full HD 1080 recording setup in your pocket.

Progress...

P.S. I hope that some folks reading this can also reminisce and enjoy a smile. 

P.P.S. DON'T tell folks to "*Click to Expand*" (to see the highlighted section in my reply) because '_someone'_ will complain.  Trust me - I saw it happen!


----------



## ClearToLand

Mikeguy said:


> *I had a severe sync issue yesterday with RC24, under QuickMode* (1 show--others were fine). Did not have an issue with a show today. Hopefully, a momentary glitch. Odd in that, never had the issue previously--"if it ain't broke, don't fix it."


I use QuickMode every day for the 'Evening' and '11 PM' News - today will be my first attempt w/ 20.7.2. Fingers crossed...


----------



## ClearToLand

JACKASTOR said:


> RC 24 just caused my tivo to reboot *while using plex!*


OT, but, hopefully you (or someone else reading this) can guide me to the proper thread(s) / area.

I *FINALLY* bought myself a NAS (with a Celeron J1800 and 2GB RAM) so it can handle also being a Plex Server nicely as long as, IMO, my Plex Clients are either Direct Play or Direct Stream (LOTs of reading these past few days!). This Roamio limitation of 720p / 4GBps MAX (BIG 'B' or little 'b', I don't remember; it doesn't work so screw it either way  ) really caught me off guard, but I'm researching running pyTiVo on my NAS to compensate. [BTW, if anyone is interested, pyTiVo w/ a decrypted .mpg, .txt and .srt file '_seems_' to work much better than just a .tivo file. Downloading a .tivo file back to your TiVo device is NOT the same as what you started off with on your TiVo unit. Strange, but true...  ]

If YOU are using Plex with a TiVo, which TiVo / what Plex Server hardware / any transcoding involved?

After my Roamio Basic / OTA 'barfed', I tried my LG Blu-Ray player w/ SmartShare (IIRC) and my Patriot PBO media streamer. It looks like I need to save everything as H.264/AAC MP4 to be compatible with the majority of 'clients'. The Patriot seems to take most .TS / .MP4 files with no problem but the LG is being fussy. The bit about the Moov Atom was interesting reading...


----------



## ClearToLand

David Knowles said:


> I got the upgrade today.
> 
> Everything seems fine but *the new colors look really odd*.
> 
> I'll probably get used to it but *it's a strange thing for them to change*.





mattack said:


> I think the white selection bar makes things VERY hard to read.
> 
> Weird, the On Demand UI still uses the old look..
> 
> *The icons are bad too*, but nowhere near as bad as the white selection bar.
> 
> I haven't noticed 2xFF working better, like someone else said, but I guess I have to pay more attention to it.


I liked to see the little "TiVo Guy" dancing; he was dancing around on my Philips Series 1 almost two decades ago - how much did that cost in CPU cycles? Why did he have to 'freeze' (or disappear completely)?

And now everything (that I've viewed thus far - only a few minutes) seems to be 2D?!? We're not talking Windows 'Aero' (GPU intensive) animations here, just a little shadow here and there. YUK! 

Who makes these _unfavorable_ decisions?


----------



## IraF

V7Goose said:


> Just tested QuickMode this morning for the first time - IMMEDIATE audio sync problems that I never saw with 20.7.1, so I will say that I think this was definitely broke with the update.
> 
> Interesting observation on the QM audio Sync problem: It seems to be program/channel related! I record two different local morning news programs - the one on the NBC affiliate has terrible sync problems with QM on (but NO problem in normal mode), However, the local new program on the CBS affiliate has not shown any sync issues under QM so far.


Bolt with RC24:

Me too: audio sync has broken in Quick Mode.

I rarely check for versions and didn't know there was an update, but overnight I noticed audio sync in Quick Mode was completely messed up. Very unpleasant to watch.

I wondered if I'd lost my mind and was just noticing a long-standing problem. Played back some older recordings. Same problem was present. So I did a search here, and my first search led directly to this thread. Bingo.

BTW - CBS is one of the very few channels Comcast still transmits in 1080i, presumably with the older compression scheme. So maybe TiVo introduced a bug that breaks audio sync with the newer compression scheme.

However, it seems to me CBS also has the audio sync problem, though it MAY be not as bad. My brain is fatiguing with this.

I think we may need more eyes on this, sharper eyes than mine.


----------



## Sgt Howl

JandS said:


> YES!! Thank you for saying it. We run through a Denon 3310 and out to a 5-yr-old Sony Bravia KDL 55NX810. I noticed right away that it was sharper and more vivid. I kept peeking at many other channels just to be sure I wasn't imagining it. And on CNN the ticker at the bottom is much smoother, no little hiccups. All channels seem to be improved.
> 
> [we never received the RC22 update, went right to RC24] EDIT: we're on Comcast


I think I'm seeing an improved picture, too. I noticed it right away, before I realized my TiVo had been updated (RC24). Interesting.


----------



## sharkster

NorthAlabama said:


> or, more accurately for me, "if it ain't broke, fix it 'till it is."


Yeah, really. I'm so over this update. Both of my Bolts were working just fine and communicating with each other for flawless transferring and MRV use. First Bolt got update and has had sporadic communication with other one from that moment on.

Now, second Bolt got update and that one, while it was still recognizing first one 100%, is the same - so now, both of them are not communicating with each other. Nothing else has changed and every other aspect of my network is just fine. Even using Netflix or Amazon through the Bolt is fine. I give up - for now.


----------



## JoeKustra

I accidentally started a manual connection. My RC22 basic Roamio is downloading RC24.

BTW, I already had the new apps.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> I accidentally started a manual connection. My RC22 basic Roamio is downloading RC24.
> 
> BTW, I already had the new apps.


I just forced a connection on both my RC22 Roamios and it downloaded the RC24 update. Just tried late yesterday and no luck. TiVo must of just authorized our area very recently as both my units connected to the service earlier in the morning and had no update to RC24. Pending restart now on both units.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I just forced a connection on both my RC22 Roamios and it downloaded the RC24 update. Just tried late yesterday and no luck. TiVo must of just authorized our area very recently as both my units connected to the service earlier in the morning and had no update to RC24. Pending restart now on both units.


I have an interesting problem. The default apps on my Premiere, one Roamio and two Mini units include four items. On one Roamio and two Mini units the Plex and Opera TV don't appear unless selected, which also puts them in My Shows. I'll give it a day.


----------



## JandS

Adding to this previous post to confirm that RC24 on our Premiere XL4 has the same enhanced picture sharpness and color vividness change. That box is outputting HDMI directly to a Sony KDL-40EX523.



JandS said:


> YES!! Thank you for saying it. We run through a Denon 3310 and out to a 5-yr-old Sony Bravia KDL 55NX810. I noticed right away that it was sharper and more vivid. I kept peeking at many other channels just to be sure I wasn't imagining it. And on CNN the ticker at the bottom is much smoother, no little hiccups. All channels seem to be improved.
> 
> [we never received the RC22 update, went right to RC24] EDIT: we're on Comcast


----------



## mattack

I'll read more of this thread later, but to say something good, 2FF does seem smooth again, at least on one or two programs I tried on (I think even FFing a streamed HD recording from my other Tivo). The severity of the problem seemed to be highly dependent on bit rate/mpeg2vsmpeg4, but at the very least, it seems better at least in some cases.


----------



## sfhub

JoeKustra said:


> One of my v2 Mini units (on the list) got it a while ago. More keystrokes to get to Standby.


Use the force (dedicated standby IR remote code) Luke.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> I have an interesting problem. The default apps on my Premiere, one Roamio and two Mini units include four items. On one Roamio and two Mini units the Plex and Opera TV don't appear unless selected, which also puts them in My Shows. I'll give it a day.


this has been the case on my premiere for a couple of weeks now, it was reorganized before the update.


----------



## JoeKustra

sfhub said:


> Use the force (dedicated standby IR remote code) Luke.


I appreciate the help. But this Mini is located way out of sight and only reachable with its RF remote.


----------



## aaronwt

I finally got RC24 on my Mini and two Roamios this morning. So now three of my Bolts are also on RC24. But the Bolt that got RC22 weeks ago, never got RC24.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> I have an interesting problem. The default apps on my Premiere, one Roamio and two Mini units include four items. On one Roamio and two Mini units the Plex and Opera TV don't appear unless selected, which also puts them in My Shows. I'll give it a day.


Just got done restarting both units but I did not test anything. As for the apps I leave them all checked anymore as these little glitches are no longer worth the fight with TiVo Support especially now that Margret is gone. I am saving my energy and sanity for major performance issues.
I do see that we gained some more apps recently but I don't know when that happened. The two apps that I use are at in the top of the list which are Amazon and Vudu. The rest I really don't care about and probably will never use anyway.


----------



## atmuscarella

Ok I know have teh 20.7.2 RC24 update on my Bolt, base Roamio, & dual tuner Premiere. Things of Note:

For those wishing to stream music or view photos from a computer (I am using TiVo Desktop), viewing photos worked on all 3 units. However streaming music only works on my Bolt & Premiere, Roamio gives a server error message.

Menus on Roamio & Bolt appear to be the same except for under the "Apps" where the Roamio has an "Add an app" option and the Bolt does not. Also with in the last few minutes 3 new apps were added IGN TV, Taste Made TV, & Baeble Music channel, I haven't checked any of them out yet.

On the Premiere things are different. While the main menu section is the same all the sub menus under "Setting & Messages" are different and still the old SD sub-menus. Is this the same for other people? 
I have no problems streaming between the units except the Premiere will give an error message if the recording has glitches. The resume feature seems to be working correctly. Started watching a recording on the Premiere via the Roamio stopped then when to the Bolt and watched same show from the Premiere, it picked up where I left it on the Roamio stopped watching on the Bolt and went to the Premiere and it started playing where I left off on the Bolt.


----------



## NorthAlabama

atmuscarella said:


> On the Premiere things are different. While the main menu section is the same all the sub menus under "Setting & Messages" are different and still the old SD sub-menus. Is this the same for other people?


yes.


----------



## DBrunetti

Roamio (RC22) and two minis (one RC22, the other 2.7.1) all updated to RC24 today. Looks like those on 2.7.2 RC22 should be updating very soon.


----------



## Dan203

ClearToLand said:


> I liked to see the little "TiVo Guy" dancing; he was dancing around on my Philips Series 1 almost two decades ago - how much did that cost in CPU cycles? Why did he have to 'freeze' (or disappear completely)?


It's not about CPU cycles, it's about branding. They're keeping the basic logo, but getting rid of everything that makes it look like a living mascot. They also took away the smile, and even the TiVo text.


----------



## Blakeintosh

People who posted that they have a Premiere that had SkipMode enabled with 20.7.2 RC22...

Do you still have it enabled with RC24? Just curious if Premiere SkipMode was a glitch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy

Dan203 said:


> It's not about CPU cycles, it's about branding. They're keeping the basic logo, but getting rid of everything that makes it look like a living mascot. They also took away the smile, and even the TiVo text.


I recall reading from someone at TiVo, perhaps here, that the original TiVo guy was a b*tch internally, as its multi-color format added additional complexity internally.


----------



## JoeKustra

Blakeintosh said:


> People who posted that they have a Premiere that had SkipMode enabled with 20.7.2 RC22...
> Do you still have it enabled with RC24? Just curious if Premiere SkipMode was a glitch.


Not a glitch. Dreamware. Show me a picture and I will believe.


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> I recall reading from someone at TiVo, perhaps here, that the original TiVo guy was a b*tch internally, as its multi-color format added additional complexity internally.


I think that was back when a TiVo was fun. Now, not so much.


----------



## Mikeguy

JoeKustra said:


> I think that was back when a TiVo was fun. Now, not so much.


Yeah, whimsy always can be fun, even in big business. Google still has it, at times.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> this has been the case on my premiere for a couple of weeks now, it was reorganized before the update.


I opened a support ticket with TiVo. Missing the items on one Mini and one Roamio.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> I opened a support ticket with TiVo. Missing the items on one Mini and one Roamio.


opened a ticket? i must have mis-read your post, apologies, i'm not seeing an issue to be reported.

when you say the apps don't appear until selected, do you mean there's a blank space where the app icon should be, and it's invisible until you highlight the blank space and press select?


----------



## tomhorsley

I finally must have gotten this on my Roamio because once I hit the TiVo button to get out of live TV, I saw this astonishingly awful looking new interface. I guess they wanted the same reaction to the user interface as to the Bolt case design .


----------



## wbrightfl

I now have the update too and I am with most everyone else that the new UI lack of color makes this more of a downgrade to our UI. I bought TIVOS due to how great the UI was compared to my cable company DVRs. The new TIVO UI looks similar to the cable company one. Not a happy TIVO customer.


----------



## mazman

wbrightfl said:


> I now have the update too and I am with most everyone else that the new UI lack of color makes this more of a downgrade to our UI. I bought TIVOS due to how great the UI was compared to my cable company DVRs. The new TIVO UI looks similar to the cable company one. Not a happy TIVO customer.


Apparently TiVo no longer gives a damn about it's customer base.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> opened a ticket? i must have mis-read your post, apologies, i'm not seeing an issue to be reported.
> when you say the apps don't appear until selected, do you mean there's a blank space where the app icon should be, and it's invisible until you highlight the blank space and press select?


In TiVo Central, you move down to apps. How many display to the right? On my Premiere, one Roamio and two Mini I see four. This is with nothing checked in apps. On two boxes I see two: IHeartRadio and Pandora. There is no box to block either of those items, so they will always be there. If I check Plex or Opera TV, they will show in apps and also show in My Shows. I don't want them in My Shows.


----------



## tim_m

Got the RC24 today on both my Roamio and mini.


----------



## Johncv

Mikeguy said:


> I recall reading from someone at TiVo, perhaps here, that the original TiVo guy was a b*tch internally, as its multi-color format added additional complexity internally.


Yes, it was TiVoPony, he also, stated that the marking department hated it.


----------



## morac

So my Mini and Roamio on RC22 downloaded RC24. 

I don't know if this is something new or not, but if the connection completes while still on the connection screen it pops a restart prompt instead of simple saying done and going back to the previous screen.


----------



## Blakeintosh

morac said:


> So my Mini and Roamio on RC22 downloaded RC24.
> 
> I don't know if this is something new or not, but if the connection completes while still on the connection screen it pops a restart prompt instead of simple saying done and going back to the previous screen.


I noticed that too. I don't recall seeing that in the past.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johncv

wbrightfl said:


> I now have the update too and I am with most everyone else that the new UI lack of color makes this more of a downgrade to our UI. I bought TIVOS due to how great the UI was compared to my cable company DVRs. The new TIVO UI looks similar to the cable company one. Not a happy TIVO customer.


The "downgrade" to UI, is an improvement to the UI because it free up memory and improve the responess of the whole UI. I would love to see this UI on the crappy DrectTV box. That has one ugly and user hostile interface.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> In TiVo Central, you move down to apps. How many display to the right? On my Premiere, one Roamio and two Mini I see four. This is with nothing checked in apps. On two boxes I see two: IHeartRadio and Pandora. There is no box to block either of those items, so they will always be there. If I check Plex or Opera TV, they will show in apps and also show in My Shows. I don't want them in My Shows.


ok, i understood your earlier post. this is part of the reorganization of the apps in tivo central by tivo, and to my knowledge, it's functioning as designed. when they moved opera, they also added it to the bottom of my shows, and since it has never had the option to de-select in video providers, it stays there. the app reorganization is listed in the release notes, but as i mentioned before, they pushed the first part of it to my pxl before the software update. it would be nice to have the option to customize it, but i'm not sure they'll see it as a bug.


----------



## phox_mulder

My 3 Roamio's got it last night as well.
I am all updated, yay.


phox


----------



## JohnnyBB

Chuck_IV said:


> OMG, who came up with this new monochrome color scheme? It's HORRID! My wife actually thought something had gone wrong with the box because of how bad it looks.
> 
> Grey everywhere. It's like a half done project that they just gave up on. They took all the character out of the look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I completely agree! The new look is not only boring, it look horrible. I really liked the original colors and layout. Why can't we have the option to retain our familiar look we had before. And the Tivo Logo looked so good before and now it is just that plain ghost of what it was. Boring and uninspired now. That simple little color logo was what first caught my attention when I first started looking for a DVR solution for my OTA. Funny, you say your wife thought something had gone wrong, well so did I this morning.


----------



## shwru980r

My Premiere was updated from RC22 to RC24 today. I checked Network and it showed Restart Pending, so I restarted the Premiere. No skip mode as of yet.


----------



## davidscarter

A minor thing I noticed: In the System Information, under Guide Data to, under 20.7.1 (and all previous) the date it gave was for the partial day in the guide data. Now, under 20.7.2, the date shown is for the last full day of guide data.


----------



## RayChuang88

I got it finally a couple of nights ago. 

One thing I hate about it: the settings menu display is all over the place. I liked the 20.7.1 display of settings better.


----------



## choco

V7Goose said:


> Just tested QuickMode this morning for the first time - IMMEDIATE audio sync problems that I never saw with 20.7.1, so I will say that I think this was definitely broke with the update.
> 
> Interesting observation on the QM audio Sync problem: It seems to be program/channel related! I record two different local morning news programs - the one on the NBC affiliate has terrible sync problems with QM on (but NO problem in normal mode), However, the local new program on the CBS affiliate has not shown any sync issues under QM so far.


I've also noticed a new audio sync problem in quick mode on 20.7.2. So far I've only noticed the problem on one channel (Hallmark), and all programs I tested on that channel had the same problem. Quick mode audio sync for other channels seems to be working fine, but I haven't tested every channel.


----------



## akbar41

The new update is disturbing. I imagine that, like most TiVo users, I appreciate the features that it brought back in the day when there weren't a lot of DVR choices. The last couple TiVos I purchased I had second thoughts because the basic service provided by my cable provider were catching up. Part of the appeal of the TiVo was the "personality" of the device. Now, it's become not that all indistinguishable from what I get for free with cable. The only difference is now I can still look shows up by name--without TiVo, I will need to look them up on the internet and then find them on the Xfinity DVR. For all the times I actually do this, I might save a couple hundred dollars a year after I ditch the TiVo.

Please reconsider the new mundane UI. Think of it as "New Coke." (Google that.)

There are photos of walls with the images of shadows of people burned into them. The people were the victims of the atomic bomb. Google these. Then look at the image that has replaced the TiVo guy. For those of that who have been TiVo fans about 18 years ago (and could possibly be your last remaining fans the next couple of years) seeing TiVo guy reduced to a shadow makes using the TiVo a surprisingly disturbing experience.


----------



## JohnnyBB

ClearToLand said:


> I liked to see the little "TiVo Guy" dancing; he was dancing around on my Philips Series 1 almost two decades ago - how much did that cost in CPU cycles? Why did he have to 'freeze' (or disappear completely)?
> 
> And now everything (that I've viewed thus far - only a few minutes) seems to be 2D?!? We're not talking Windows 'Aero' (GPU intensive) animations here, just a little shadow here and there. YUK!
> 
> Who makes these _unfavorable_ decisions?


I agree completely!!!


----------



## HerronScott

JoeKustra said:


> In TiVo Central, you move down to apps. How many display to the right? On my Premiere, one Roamio and two Mini I see four. This is with nothing checked in apps. On two boxes I see two: IHeartRadio and Pandora. There is no box to block either of those items, so they will always be there. If I check Plex or Opera TV, they will show in apps and also show in My Shows. I don't want them in My Shows.


On the music app side (Pandora and iHeartRadio), I don't recall that you were able to block those when they were in their separate Music & photos menu item under 20.7.1. So what are the other 2 apps that you see with nothing checked on the Premiere and one Roamio (the mini inherits that from the host TiVo right?)?

Scott


----------



## hapster85

hapster85 said:


> Update finally hit my Roamio OTA overnight, RC24. Everything seems to be working. Nothing on my mini, yet.


It hit my Mini in the overnight yesterday. Didn't get a chance to check it out today, but assuming it's also RC24.


----------



## djkerr

sfhub said:


> I think those are apps that have 2 duplicate entries due to some oversight.
> 
> One entry is hideable. The other is not. For example I unhide OperaTV then there are 2 OperaTV entries. If I hide it, one goes away.


Thanks, yes, I see what you mean. They still need to work out some of the kinks. At least it's not negatively impacting anything.


----------



## djkerr

HerronScott said:


> Not at home where I can check the new menu but with the old menus, you could only control what video apps were visible. You didn't have the same control over the music apps that were on the Music & photos menu. Do you have checkboxes now for Pandora, iHeartRadio and Vevo?
> 
> Scott


Thanks for the reply. Yes, there are checkboxes for those music apps. sfhub had it right, there are duplicate entries for those music apps. If the checkbox is checked, 2 entries will display.


----------



## samccfl99

*Thank You all below my post, and no, you are not crazy and it did not do this in 20.7.1 or ever. *

I have had the audio out of sync problems since RC22 came to me on 07/28. Have a Roamio Pro and Mini-1. I had/have been working with someone at Tivo. Yes there still seems to be support out of Colorado if you email questions from your My Support, they will answer...and not from outside the USA.

It happens a lot in QM when playing MPEG-4/H.264 recordings. Hitting the back button usually puts it in sync, but then sometimes it gets out of sync again or you just FF'D and it goes out of sync again. This does not always happen. It was terrible in the beginning and some people did post about it, but I think several days later they sent a patch down and it corrected it somewhat. It is very strange and annoying. I use QM a lot for news and some other things. It sometimes has gone out of sync at MPEG-2, but that is rare. My Mini was even worse. RP is connected to HDMI A/V with 3ms delay and Mini goes thru Composite sound A/V (no hdmi in the bedroom). I also think they may have made another patch in the last few days. Tivo, Inc Never Tells...

I just got RC24 a bit ago. Have not test much yet, but the Tivo tech told me that RC24 just has Bolt fixes. The "gurus" in CA do not tell the CO center everything. I Know!

*UPDATE:* No, still not fixed. I backed up live CNN 30 minutes and put it in QM and I was in here for at least that making this post, and when I went back to the TV, it was out of sync. Without touching it. One Back press and back in sync. 



DBrunetti said:


> Saturday I received a renewed Mini from TiVo in exchange for one that I was having issues with. It downloaded 2.7.1 immediately while going through initial setup. Today I compared the Quickmode on that unit with my Roamio Plus and another Mini which are both running 20.7.2 RC22 using the same recording. There is definitely an audio sync problem while using with 20.7.2. Has anyone noticed if this might have been corrected with RC24?





L David Matheny said:


> My 4-tuner Roamio got RC24 yesterday afternoon, and (besides the UI issues) I've noticed two problems: The channel list no longer shows the RF broadcast channel (already reported for Bolt?), which will make sorting out multiple instances of the same virtual channel problematic. And I too have seen sync issues when using QuickMode, with several shows on different channels. It was worst on one show with some reception glitches. With QM off the stream seems to re-sync properly, but with QM on it can get far out of sync (fixed by pause, then play).





V7Goose said:


> First 24 hours with RC24:
> 
> Just tested QuickMode this morning for the first time - IMMEDIATE audio sync problems that I never saw with 20.7.1, so I will say that I think this was definitely broke with the update.
> 
> Interesting observation on the QM audio Sync problem: It seems to be program/channel related! I record two different local morning news programs - the one on the NBC affiliate has terrible sync problems with QM on (but NO problem in normal mode), However, the local new program on the CBS affiliate has not shown any sync issues under QM so far.





IraF said:


> Bolt with RC24:
> 
> Me too: audio sync has broken in Quick Mode.
> 
> I rarely check for versions and didn't know there was an update, but overnight I noticed audio sync in Quick Mode was completely messed up. Very unpleasant to watch.
> 
> I wondered if I'd lost my mind and was just noticing a long-standing problem. Played back some older recordings. Same problem was present. So I did a search here, and my first search led directly to this thread. Bingo.





choco said:


> I've also noticed a new audio sync problem in quick mode on 20.7.2. So far I've only noticed the problem on one channel (Hallmark), and all programs I tested on that channel had the same problem. Quick mode audio sync for other channels seems to be working fine, but I haven't tested every channel.


----------



## John Gillespie

mazman said:


> Apparently TiVo no longer gives a damn about it's customer base.


You can tell by how they had the logo turn his back to you.


----------



## Sparky1234

Finally all systems updated with zero issues!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Both of my premieres got ..24 last night. Bolt is still on rc22 but all my devices got something.
Won't know if I have skipmode on my premieres(not really thinking I will), cuz most everything I record on those are sports channels, and they don't get skip mode anyways, so wont really matter to me.

Was a bit worried when I forced restart on 1 of my premieres this morning, because it has an external HD, but so far playing around a bit, no issues.


----------



## Sparky1234

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Both of my premieres got ..24 last night. Bolt is still on rc22 but all my devices got something.
> Won't know if I have skipmode on my premieres(not really thinking I will), cuz most everything I record on those are sports channels, and they don't get skip mode anyways, so wont really matter to me.
> 
> Was a bit worried when I forced restart on 1 of my premieres this morning, because it has an external HD, but so far playing around a bit, no issues.


No SM on 2 XLs or XL4.


----------



## Sparky1234

But you can transfer from Premiere to Roamio or Bolt and SM will work on the transferred program.


----------



## JoeKustra

davidscarter said:


> A minor thing I noticed: In the System Information, under Guide Data to, under 20.7.1 (and all previous) the date it gave was for the partial day in the guide data. Now, under 20.7.2, the date shown is for the last full day of guide data.


I saw that with RC22 also. My Premiere, set for OTA and cable, is usually one day ahead of the Roamio, also ending at 2pm eastern for me.

20.7.2 has arrived!


----------



## JoeKustra

HerronScott said:


> On the music app side (Pandora and iHeartRadio), I don't recall that you were able to block those when they were in their separate Music & photos menu item under 20.7.1. So what are the other 2 apps that you see with nothing checked on the Premiere and one Roamio (the mini inherits that from the host TiVo right?)?
> Scott


That's my problem. I don't like the randomness. And I have a Roamio host with five unchecked apps in TiVo Central, but one (of the three) Mini units attached has only those two (Pandora and iHeartRadio). Yes, I have restarted everything, but it never syncs up. If I check an app, like Prime, everything works as expected. Like before, apps on the right and unchecked do not display in My Shows. I guess it boils down to this: which way is right?


----------



## idksmy

akbar41 said:


> There are photos of walls with the images of shadows of people burned into them. The people were the victims of the atomic bomb. Google these. Then look at the image that has replaced the TiVo guy. For those of that who have been TiVo fans about 18 years ago (and could possibly be your last remaining fans the next couple of years) seeing TiVo guy reduced to a shadow makes using the TiVo a surprisingly disturbing experience.


Your post is disturbing if that's what you see in the new TiVo logo.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> In TiVo Central, you move down to apps. How many display to the right? On my Premiere, one Roamio and two Mini I see four. This is with nothing checked in apps. On two boxes I see two: IHeartRadio and Pandora. There is no box to block either of those items, so they will always be there. If I check Plex or Opera TV, they will show in apps and also show in My Shows. I don't want them in My Shows.


your report may have fixed my tivo, after i posted last night and went to watch tv, 2 new apps had been pushed to my pxl, and now i can select, or deselect all apps, even opera, in the manage video apps settings, and when i do, opera disappears from my shows - thanks! did you see a change?


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> your report may have fixed my tivo, after i posted last night and went to watch tv, 2 new apps had been pushed to my pxl, and now i can select, or deselect all apps, even opera, in the manage video apps settings, and when i do, opera disappears from my shows - thanks! did you see a change?


Yeah, I now have vevo in the default apps and it's not checked. One Roamio has five and one has two. It's not a major issue, so I'll just wait it out. I'm living with the odd audio dropout, so I can live with this.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Yeah, I now have vevo in the default apps and it's not checked. One Roamio has five and one has two. It's not a major issue, so I'll just wait it out. I'm living with the odd audio dropout, so I can live with this.


sorry your's is still not working, but at least it appears they're working on it.


----------



## mroy5150

I first noticed the update on my Roamio OTA when I got home last night. I really like the new UI. I think its a little more intuitive then the old one. My TiVo Mini's did not update automatically. When I checked the system status it indicated that it was waiting for restart. I unplugged then plugged the power in and it installed the update.

My only disappointment is that there doesn't appear to be any additional apps added. My only issue so far with my Roamio OTA is the lack of useful apps. This is marketed as a Cord Cutting solution but it still has HBO Go which you need a cable subscription for. If they would add HBO Now, Showtime, Sony Vue, Direct TV Now, Sling TV and CBS All Access it would be the perfect device. Without those apps we are forced to depend on additional streaming devices such as Apple TV or Fire TV.


----------



## BobCamp1

akbar41 said:


> Please reconsider the new mundane UI. Think of it as "New Coke." (Google that.)


It's not new, it's almost two years old. It's the only interface the Bolt has ever had. The Roamio's interface was like that but with the clown Tivo logo and a yellow highlight bar.

I think they're very serious about this interface and there's no going back. Until Hydra, of course. Then they'll be serious about THAT interface.


----------



## IraF

samccfl99 said:


> *UPDATE:* No, still not fixed. I backed up live CNN 30 minutes and put it in QM and I was in here for at least that making this post, and when I went back to the TV, it was out of sync. Without touching it. One Back press and back in sync.


By One Back press, do you mean REW1? I have tried REW1, Pause then Back, and Instant Replay. None make any difference - audio remains out of sync.


----------



## Phil_C

P XL4 updated here yesterday with no problems.

The new look is OK, I guess. Nothing special. I do not notice any speed improvement or picture improvement like some people mentioned.

I would prefer better guide data.


----------



## denhearn

morac said:


> So my 2 tuner Premiere got RC24 last night (still had old menu style with new coloring). My Roamio Pro got RC22 last month and it just connected and still hasn't gotten the RC24 update.
> 
> I wonder if they are updating RC22 boxes to RC24 or not.
> 
> On a side note, I went into the CC screen on my Premiere and successfully modified the settings. It did not reboot.


Thanks morac! But was your Premiere's doing the CC reboot with RC22? That would be _GREAT _news, if true.

It's nice the the updates seem to be flowing again.


----------



## wbrightfl

Is there a way to block an update from applying? I have the update on two of my TIVOS, but not yet on my third. I'm in the camp with those which does not like the new monochrome look to the UI. It's actually frustrating that they changed the amazing UI look they had for this lack of imagination. In any case, I want to avoid this new UI on my third TIVO if I can find a way to not allow it to apply.


----------



## UCLABB

wbrightfl said:


> Is there a way to block an update from applying? I have the update on two of my TIVOS, but not yet on my third. I'm in the camp with those which does not like the new monochrome look to the UI. It's actually frustrating that they changed the amazing UI look they had for this lack of imagination. In any case, I want to avoid this new UI on my third TIVO if I can find a way to not allow it to apply.


No.


----------



## Plamar

JACKASTOR said:


> Has any else noticed and it may just be wishful thinking. That the tivo iseems to be more defined on the tv rendering. Shows seem to be more detailed and vivid.


I thought so too...colors seemed deeper. Could just be some sort of placebo effect.


----------



## Miles267

Not sure I even care what the UI colors are or were if they functionality is there and works?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

All my TiVos are on RC24 now. My Bolt that was on RC22 updated yesterday. And even my GFs Roamio and Premiere got the update. Luckily she had no issues when they updated.


----------



## morac

denhearn said:


> Thanks morac! But was your Premiere's doing the CC reboot with RC22? That would be _GREAT _news, if true.
> 
> It's nice the the updates seem to be flowing again.


My Premiere never had RC22. It went straight to RC24.

The CC settings got messed up just like when my Roamio updated, but I was able to change them in settings.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Yeah, I now have vevo in the default apps and it's not checked. One Roamio has five and one has two. It's not a major issue, so I'll just wait it out. I'm living with the odd audio dropout, so I can live with this.


I checked this morning and if I uncheck all the apps there is no apps displaying in my shows and only the two music apps are left in the apps section.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I checked this morning and if I uncheck all the apps there is no apps displaying in my shows and only the two music apps are left in the apps section.


Thanks for checking. I'm going to assume what you see is "right" and I'll have to live with my one app-happy Roamio.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth

Can't stand the new theme. Don't know why companies feel the need to force UI changes on existing devices with no opt-out choice.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Thanks for checking. I'm going to assume what you see is "right" and I'll have to live with my one app-happy Roamio.


I could be the old "there is something funny going on in your environment". That is what support used to tell me when my two Premieres would freeze up. Turned out it was not my environment and was a problem with the Premieres. They replaced them with two new Roamios and I have not had the issue since. Same environment but different model=no issue.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I could be the old "there is something funny going on in your environment". That is what support used to tell me when my two Premieres would freeze up. Turned out it was not my environment and was a problem with the Premieres. They replaced them with two new Roamios and I have not had the issue since. Same environment but different model=no issue.


Even more weird is my four Mini units. They also have different default apps. As long as it records and I can access Prime, all those other apps are just noise.

My Premiere has four default apps.


----------



## Miles267

Not sure I even care what the UI colors are or were if they functionality is there and works?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy

samccfl99 said:


> *Thank You all below my post, and no, you are not crazy and it did not do this in 20.7.1 or ever. *
> 
> I have had the audio out of sync problems since RC22 came to me on 07/28. Have a Roamio Pro and Mini-1. I had/have been working with someone at Tivo. Yes there still seems to be support out of Colorado if you email questions from your My Support, they will answer...and not from outside the USA.
> 
> It happens a lot in QM when playing MPEG-4/H.264 recordings. Hitting the back button usually puts it in sync, but then sometimes it gets out of sync again or you just FF'D and it goes out of sync again. This does not always happen. It was terrible in the beginning and some people did post about it, but I think several days later they sent a patch down and it corrected it somewhat. It is very strange and annoying. I use QM a lot for news and some other things. It sometimes has gone out of sync at MPEG-2, but that is rare. My Mini was even worse. RP is connected to HDMI A/V with 3ms delay and Mini goes thru Composite sound A/V (no hdmi in the bedroom). I also think they may have made another patch in the last few days. Tivo, Inc Never Tells...
> 
> I just got RC24 a bit ago. Have not test much yet, but the Tivo tech told me that RC24 just has Bolt fixes. The "gurus" in CA do not tell the CO center everything. I Know!
> 
> *UPDATE:* No, still not fixed. I backed up live CNN 30 minutes and put it in QM and I was in here for at least that making this post, and when I went back to the TV, it was out of sync. Without touching it. One Back press and back in sync.


Mine was out-of-sync immediately upon getting RC24 (I never had received RC22), for the first program that I watched using QuickMode, on my Bolt. Since then, however, I _think _it's been OK (it's easy to imagine phantom symptoms). I hope.


----------



## Mikeguy

lawnmowerdeth said:


> Can't stand the new theme. Don't know why companies feel the need to force UI changes on existing devices with no opt-out choice.


Across-the-board consistency--makes support and later additions/changes/fixes much easier, simply dealing with 1 platform.


----------



## JACKASTOR

ClearToLand said:


> OT, but, hopefully you (or someone else reading this) can guide me to the proper thread(s) / area.
> 
> I *FINALLY* bought myself a NAS (with a Celeron J1800 and 2GB RAM) so it can handle also being a Plex Server nicely as long as, IMO, my Plex Clients are either Direct Play or Direct Stream (LOTs of reading these past few days!). This Roamio limitation of 720p / 4GBps MAX (BIG 'B' or little 'b', I don't remember; it doesn't work so screw it either way  ) really caught me off guard, but I'm researching running pyTiVo on my NAS to compensate. [BTW, if anyone is interested, pyTiVo w/ a decrypted .mpg, .txt and .srt file '_seems_' to work much better than just a .tivo file. Downloading a .tivo file back to your TiVo device is NOT the same as what you started off with on your TiVo unit. Strange, but true...  ]
> 
> If YOU are using Plex with a TiVo, which TiVo / what Plex Server hardware / any transcoding involved?
> 
> After my Roamio Basic / OTA 'barfed', I tried my LG Blu-Ray player w/ SmartShare (IIRC) and my Patriot PBO media streamer. It looks like I need to save everything as H.264/AAC MP4 to be compatible with the majority of 'clients'. The Patriot seems to take most .TS / .MP4 files with no problem but the LG is being fussy. The bit about the Moov Atom was interesting reading...


I'm using my gigabyte brix connected via moca. All files are located via nas. Any transcoding is handled via the brix. (GB-BSI3H-6100-ZA-IWUS (rev. 1.0) | Mini-PC System (BRIX) | GIGABYTE) this system but with a ssd 240gb hdd. And 8gb of memory. Super fast.


----------



## Mikeguy

BobCamp1 said:


> *It's not new, it's almost two years old.* It's the only interface the Bolt has ever had. The Roamio's interface was like that but with the clown Tivo logo and a yellow highlight bar.
> 
> I think they're very serious about this interface and there's no going back. Until Hydra, of course. Then they'll be serious about THAT interface.


Except that, in doing whatever TiVo did to bring the other boxes ~ in line with the Bolt, it affected the Bolt as well, adding in glitches (e.g. some QuickMode sync issues; some box slow-down (just had this happen to me today, with my Bolt lagging behind remote key presses by multiple seconds, and then catching up all at once, similar to what can happen on a Windows PC--perhaps the box's processor was occupied in other tasks, and hopefully, a 1-time occurrence)).


----------



## sharkster

I've had a couple of incidences of audio/video out of sync lately, but it seemed like it was a cable problem, in my case. Not sure, but one night it was happening on one channel. I went to bed and that channel was also on one of the tuners on the bdrm Tivo and it was also out of sync at that same time. Other channels/tuners, however, no problems with it.

Usually, when it's been happening for me, I will be watching something and all of a sudden there is either a weird little pixelation blip that happens in a small part of the screen, or just some strange stop/go (can't explain) and then right after that the audio and video are out of sync. In those cases, it corrected after the next commercial segment. That kind of thing will drive me (more) crazy! I can't even watch while it's going on.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Quick mode works fine on my bolt.


----------



## samccfl99

IraF said:


> By One Back press, do you mean REW1? I have tried REW1, Pause then Back, and Instant Replay. None make any difference - audio remains out of sync.


Meaning back button that goes back 8 or 15 seconds. Do you have a Roamio? It is still there on RC24 and I got RC24 on my Mini also this morning and it is the same or worse. Like I said, it does not always happen, but it does alot. Try going out and back into the recording. I had that the other day on a local station which is still MPEG-2.


----------



## samccfl99

lawnmowerdeth said:


> Can't stand the new theme. Don't know why companies feel the need to force UI changes on existing devices with no opt-out choice.


The theme is ok. It's what these idiots did with the main menu in Tivo Central. They are clueless as to what is a good design.

AT LEAST PUT To Do List, Network and Manual Recordings on the left side menu!!!! Yes I know I can get to the TDL by pressing the tivo button and the number 2, but that does not work when you are in My Shows. The 1,3-6 are useless and 7-8-9 are not used for anything.

HACKS!!!


----------



## samccfl99

Mikeguy said:


> Mine was out-of-sync immediately upon getting RC24 (I never had received RC22), for the first program that I watched using QuickMode, on my Bolt. Since then, however, I _think _it's been OK (it's easy to imagine phantom symptoms). I hope.


Just wait or maybe it is not so apparent on a Bolt? Try shows in MPEG-4/H.264.

So much worse on my Mini-model-1


----------



## Mikeguy

samccfl99 said:


> Just wait or maybe it is not so apparent on a Bolt? Try shows in MPEG-4/H.264.
> 
> So much worse on my Mini-model-1


Nah--think I'll stay away from those.  This has been with OTA broadcasts.


----------



## shwru980r

My Bolt that was on RC22 received the RC24 update today. I didn't have to reboot manually, RC24 was already installed.


----------



## Jeeters

akbar41 said:


> There are photos of walls with the images of shadows of people burned into them. The people were the victims of the atomic bomb. Google these. Then look at the image that has replaced the TiVo guy. For those of that who have been TiVo fans about 18 years ago (and could possibly be your last remaining fans the next couple of years) seeing TiVo guy reduced to a shadow makes using the TiVo a surprisingly disturbing experience.


The odd thing about that change to the logo is that what the current logo is a 'drawing' of is only recognizable to those that are familiar with the old TiVo Guy logo.

Somebody new that has never seen any TiVo logo before looks at the current logo and just sees an amorphous black shape with two black flowers or mushrooms stick on the top. Looks like an ink spot.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jeeters said:


> The odd thing about that change to the logo is that what the current logo is a 'drawing' of is only recognizable to those that are familiar with the old TiVo Guy logo.
> 
> Somebody new that has never seen any TiVo logo before looks at the current logo and just sees an amorphous black shape with two black flowers or mushrooms stick on the top. Looks like an ink spot.


my pxl still shows the older tivo avatar on the first boot splash screen.


----------



## tomhorsley

I wanted to find the system information screen to see exactly what version I now had. Searched for an hour, finally decided to try the help menu in case they had an online manual or something telling you where to find system information, and by golly, system information was under help. At no time did I ever have the thought "system information obviously belong under help, look there". Am I just crazy, does everyone else think help is a fine place for it?


----------



## sharkster

tomhorsley said:


> I wanted to find the system information screen to see exactly what version I now had. Searched for an hour, finally decided to try the help menu in case they had an online manual or something telling you where to find system information, and by golly, system information was under help. At no time did I ever have the thought "system information obviously belong under help, look there". Am I just crazy, does everyone else think help is a fine place for it?


Yeah, when I got my first Bolt, it took me a while to find that (on Bolts it was already under 'help' before update). Seems odd to me, too. Now, since I've had that one for a year and half, I'm used to it. But I never would have expected it to be there. One thing that helps me, just in general with electronics, is that whenever I get something new I tend to go through all the settings/screens. Of course, the only problem there is my memory - I will have seen something and then I forget _where_ I saw it and have to search again. D'oh!


----------



## keenanSR

Anyone else getting random reboots since this new update? I have a Roamio Pro and it's rebooted itself about 6 times since I think RC24 was applied.


----------



## 1larryw

Since day one, there has always been a "watch live tv" on tivo central...that is until this update?

I cant find it now on my priemere xl. The preview window is turned off. did ut move or whats the secret now to watch live tv?

Seriously! TiVo?


----------



## 1larryw

1larryw said:


> Since day one, there has always been a "watch live tv" on tivo central...that is until this update?
> 
> I cant find it now on my priemere xl. The preview window is turned off. did ut move or whats the secret now to watch live tv?
> 
> Seriously! TiVo?


FWIW, i'm using a basic universal remote. I know the factory ones have a live tv button...and the menu option is still on the SD menus on mt pxl4


----------



## JoeKustra

1larryw said:


> did ut move or whats the secret now to watch live tv?


A TiVo remote has a button labeled Live TV just to the right/down from the TiVo button.

This link shows the remotes for Premiere through Roamio: Difference between the mini 2000 and 3000


----------



## KillerBeagle

This update has made our Roamio OTA unusable in some cases. Pressing Guide while watching live TV, it now takes 8 seconds for the guide to completely appear, when previously it was under a second. While playing a paused channel that was also recording, the video and audio both broke up so only short bursts of the show were recognizable. I haven't read all 40+ pages of this thread, but has anyone else seen such poor behavior?


----------



## NorthAlabama

1larryw said:


> The preview window is turned off.


the "slow" play button (directly below the pause button on the tivo remote) toggles the preview window on/off when using the hdui.

here a pic:

https://www.tivo.com/assets/pdfs/products/TiVo_PremiereRemote_map.pdf


----------



## bbb3o

Received the update 2 days ago on my Roamio.
Quick Mode is definitely now out of sync. Was fine previously.

Also, the screen layout for "My Shows" really sucks. The center section (the actual list of shows) is now too narrow, and just poorly spaced. All titles are now ridiculously truncated if they contain anything more than a dozen and a half characters. To make matters worse, highlighting one of the titles displays even more truncated "Info" in the righthand section, and no longer lists the time length of the program.
FRUSTRATING.

How does one report these "mistakes" to TiVo?


----------



## 1larryw

JoeKustra said:


> A TiVo remote has a button labeled Live TV just to the right/down from the TiVo button.
> 
> This link shows the remotes for Premiere through Roamio: Difference between the mini 2000 and 3000


Yeah, i remember the OEM remote button but since i cant edit a post, immediately after i posted i am using a basic third party universal remote.


----------



## 1larryw

NorthAlabama said:


> the "slow" play button (directly below the pause button on the tivo remote) toggles the preview window on/off when using the hdui.
> 
> here a pic:
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/assets/pdfs/products/TiVo_PremiereRemote_map.pdf


I have the preview window turned off on purpose. I know i could enable it 8n settings. I found it distracting.


----------



## tim_m

bbb3o said:


> Received the update 2 days ago on my Roamio.
> Quick Mode is definitely now out of sync. Was fine previously.
> 
> Also, the screen layout for "My Shows" really sucks. The center section (the actual list of shows) is now too narrow, and just poorly spaced. All titles are now ridiculously truncated if they contain anything more than a dozen and a half characters. To make matters worse, highlighting one of the titles displays even more truncated "Info" in the righthand section, and no longer lists the time length of the program.
> FRUSTRATING.
> 
> How does one report these "mistakes" to TiVo?


For me it was out of sync starting with 22 and no improvement with 24.


----------



## sinanju

Streaming to both my Android devices -- a Nexus 6 phone and Nexus 9 tablet -- is dead since the update, even when on my home network. Reinstalled in both places and there is no change. The mobile app has always sucked. Now it's even less than useless ... it both does absolutely nothing and ticks me off.

When it prompts me to rerun streaming setup, half the time it doesn't see my Roamio Pro


----------



## Jeeters

NorthAlabama said:


> my pxl still shows the older tivo avatar on the first boot splash screen.


Sure, there are still remnants, but I wasn't really referring to the any of the device interfaces and was speaking more about just the corporate logo in general.

Logos

But I digress (this thread).


----------



## tim1724

NorthAlabama said:


> my pxl still shows the older tivo avatar on the first boot splash screen.


The Roamio also still shows the original logo in the first phase of its boot process.

I think that image is burned into the machine's firmware. It may be a ROM, in which case it could never be changed, but it's probably stored in an EEPROM or Flash memory, so expect it to be changed if TiVo ever pushes out a firmware update. (I doubt they'd update the firmware just to change the logo, though, so unless they have an important bug fix or functional change to make in the firmware, the logo is probably safe.)


----------



## brentsg

Ugh.. I haven't followed the thread but my Roamio is (finally?) updated. Since I'm the family tech person, everyone is dissatisfied with me because the TiVo changed and nobody likes it.


----------



## HerronScott

brentsg said:


> Ugh.. I haven't followed the thread but my Roamio is (finally?) updated. Since I'm the family tech person, everyone is dissatisfied with me because the TiVo changed and nobody likes it.


Funny as my wife hasn't even mentioned the change.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

tomhorsley said:


> I wanted to find the system information screen to see exactly what version I now had. Searched for an hour, finally decided to try the help menu in case they had an online manual or something telling you where to find system information, and by golly, system information was under help. At no time did I ever have the thought "system information obviously belong under help, look there". Am I just crazy, does everyone else think help is a fine place for it?


Pretty common from an application standpoint to find version and other detailed information under Help menus.

Scott


----------



## atmuscarella

HerronScott said:


> Funny as my wife hasn't even mentioned the change.
> 
> Scott


It's kind of funny I have been using a Bolt now for a little over 2yrs, streamed what I wanted from my Premiere & Roamio through the Bolt pretty much the whole time so for the few times I actually access the Premiere or Roamio directly their UIs had become the one I considered "different". In the end I think most people will get used to the "new" look. But then I am a person who is more interested in how a UI works than how it looks.


----------



## HerronScott

atmuscarella said:


> It's kind of funny I have been using a Bolt now for a little over 2yrs, streamed what I wanted from my Premiere & Roamio through the Bolt pretty much the whole time so for the few times I actually access the Premiere or Roamio directly their UIs had become the one I considered "different". In the end I think most people will get used to the "new" look. But then I am a person who is more interested in how a UI works than how it looks.


I have a Mini on an older smaller Vizio in my son's game room upstairs and recently a Bolt that I picked up for him and his girlfriend at college and before the 20.7.2 update the yellow really looked brighter to me when compared to the white on the Bolt (and I preferred the white in the back to back comparison on this TV. On our main TV (Panasonic plasma), I can't say that it really matters. Like you, the menu reorg impacts me more so than any color changes.

Scott


----------



## aaronwt

sinanju said:


> Streaming to both my Android devices -- a Nexus 6 phone and Nexus 9 tablet -- is dead since the update, even when on my home network. Reinstalled in both places and there is no change. The mobile app has always sucked. Now it's even less than useless ... it both does absolutely nothing and ticks me off.
> 
> When it prompts me to rerun streaming setup, half the time it doesn't see my Roamio Pro


I've streamed a couple of hours of shows from Bolts with RC24 the past couple days to my Galaxy S8. It worked great over the Verizon cellular network(and no throttling from Verizon) streaming at the highest quality(max bars in the TiVo app).. Now what did change for me is that I can't stream to TiVo online on a PC at home like I used to be able to.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## UCLABB

HerronScott said:


> I have a Mini on an older smaller Vizio in my son's game room upstairs and recently a Bolt that I picked up for him and his girlfriend at college and before the 20.7.2 update the yellow really looked brighter to me when compared to the white on the Bolt (and I preferred the white in the back to back comparison on this TV. On our main TV (Panasonic plasma), I can't say that it really matters. Like you, the menu reorg impacts me more so than any color changes.
> 
> Scott


Same here. I had always had trouble reading the text with the yellow bar, but I find it slightly easier to read with the white bar. Could be the people who are complaining have their sets set to a brighter level than mine.


----------



## just4tivo

Message on my Roamio OTA that said it had an update and a new UI.... but it didn't.

As has been my past experience the message says I have it but I have to restart the Roamio for the update to install itself.
Guess initiating a restart after downloading the update is too complicated for TiVo engineers.

So now I have been blessed with 20.7.2 and a highlight bar that is way too bright along with BSCs and am unable to transfer shows between my two Roamio OTAs. Everything was working great so I expected TiVo wouldn't like that and would do something about it... and they did.


----------



## lpwcomp

The restart would have happened in the middle of the night unless the TiVo was recording something, but I guess that concept is a bit too complicated for some people to understand.


----------



## samccfl99

sinanju said:


> Streaming to both my Android devices -- a Nexus 6 phone and Nexus 9 tablet -- is dead since the update, even when on my home network. Reinstalled in both places and there is no change. The mobile app has always sucked. Now it's even less than useless ... it both does absolutely nothing and ticks me off.
> 
> When it prompts me to rerun streaming setup, half the time it doesn't see my Roamio Pro


Strange. It should work. I used it today out-of-network on my Galaxy S5 on att from my Roamio Pro. I have rooted 5.0. Never had a problem with setup before or on RC22 or RC24. Whenever I get a new release, I always try it in and out of network. The app does have stupid bugs. Not as nice as the IOS app (IPAD at home). It does a lot of work going from the phone to tivo server, then to your tivo box, then back the same way. A miracle it even works...


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Got RC24 overnight, and some of the typefaces are smaller fonts (I think), but more importantly, now they're _*much*_ harder to read. All of them, even large type. Not blurred, but I can't tell whether they're pixelated, or maybe what antialiased looks like when zoomed-in, or what. Horrible, horrible, HORRIBLE! I'm on a 720p TV. As I skim the past couple of days' posts, nobody else is talking much about this; is it just me?


----------



## Scooter Scott

My wife hasn't noticed anything yet either...


----------



## JoeKustra

After it's daily connection, my Roamio has a TiVo Message that TiVo Central has been improved.


----------



## davidscarter

20.7.2 seems to have fixed the problem I've been having (since a couple of versions ago) with missing third column info for (most, but not all) non-foldered (single) shows in the My Shows section.


----------



## sinanju

aaronwt said:


> I've streamed a couple of hours of shows from Bolts with RC24 the past couple days to my Galaxy S8. It worked great over the Verizon cellular network(and no throttling from Verizon) streaming at the highest quality(max bars in the TiVo app).. Now what did change for me is that I can't stream to TiVo online on a PC at home like I used to be able to.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


A reboot will fix it for a little while, then it's back to the same crap.


----------



## Mikeguy

just4tivo said:


> Message on my Roamio OTA that said it had an update and a new UI.... but it didn't.
> 
> *As has been my past experience the message says I have it but I have to restart the Roamio for the update to install itself.
> Guess initiating a restart after downloading the update is too complicated for TiVo engineers.*
> 
> So now I have been blessed with 20.7.2 and a highlight bar that is way too bright along with BSCs and am unable to transfer shows between my two Roamio OTAs. Everything was working great so I expected TiVo wouldn't like that and would do something about it... and they did.


The restart occurred automatically for me, on both a Roamio and a Bolt (I don't know when, I wasn't monitoring the boxes during the day).


----------



## RemyM

Got the update this week. Seeing the sync issue with quickmode and also having a problem getting it to take the code to remove the progress bar during FF.


----------



## randywalters

lpwcomp said:


> The restart would have happened in the middle of the night unless the TiVo was recording something, but I guess that concept is a bit too complicated for some people to understand.


How long does an update tie up the Tivo? More than say 45 minutes? The reason i ask is my Premiere just re-updated overnight from 20.7.2.RC22 to 20.7.2.RC24. My scheduled recording of a 4:00 am News Broadcast only partially recorded - it missed the first 43 minutes and only recorded the last 17 minutes of the 1 hr show.

Normally when i manually restart the box it only takes 4 minutes to fully boot up, so i'm presuming the update process must have started a little _before _4:00 am, and the actual restart after the download would have occurred at 4:39am. So the download process didn't take into account that a scheduled recording was about to occur, ultimately causing the recording to start 43 minutes late. I would have thought it would hold at "Pending Restart" until there were no more scheduled recordings to complete, instead of preventing my recording to start on time.


----------



## morac

The box usually will reboot to do the install at 2 am, but it won't if there is a recording scheduled for 2 am or the box was used after 10 pm. In that case it will reboot once the box hasn't been used in the last 4 hours and there's nothing scheduled to record in the next 10 minutes. 

The update itself shouldn't take more than about 15 to 30 minutes, but depends on a number of factors such as how much data the box needs to update and what changes are being done.


----------



## Sparky1234

randywalters said:


> How long does an update tie up the Tivo? More than say 45 minutes? The reason i ask is my Premiere just re-updated overnight from 20.7.2.RC22 to 20.7.2.RC24. My scheduled recording of a 4:00 am News Broadcast only partially recorded - it missed the first 43 minutes and only recorded the last 17 minutes of the 1 hr show.
> 
> Normally when i manually restart the box it only takes 4 minutes to fully boot up, so i'm presuming the update process must have started a little _before _4:00 am, and the actual restart after the download would have occurred at 4:39am. So the download process didn't take into account that a scheduled recording was about to occur, ultimately causing the recording to start 43 minutes late. I would have thought it would hold at "Pending Restart" until there were no more scheduled recordings to complete, instead of preventing my recording to start on time.


Generally faster the more current model. Premiere XL took about 30-35 minutes. Bolt+ about 15 and Mini ver 2 about 10 minutes. Theses are my estimates.


----------



## just4tivo

lpwcomp said:


> The restart would have happened in the middle of the night unless the TiVo was recording something, but I guess that concept is a bit too complicated for some people to understand.


I've had two Roamio OTAs for a bit over two years and neither has rebooted after receiving an update. Both sit idle after 10pm and I don't have recordings scheduled over night. In every instance I had to reboot the boxes after reading the message and waiting at least a day.

I guess the concept that someone is having a unique problem is a bit too complicated for some people to understand.


----------



## just4tivo

Anyone else having problems connecting between two TiVos to transfer recordings?

Sometimes the other device shows up and sometimes it doesn't

Neither of my Roamios can see the other generating a network problem message... TiVo's network not mine.


----------



## JoeKustra

just4tivo said:


> Anyone else having problems connecting between two TiVos to transfer recordings?
> Sometimes the other device shows up and sometimes it doesn't
> Neither of my Roamios can see the other generating a network problem message... TiVo's network not mine.


On Bolts: 20.7.2 has arrived!


----------



## sharkster

just4tivo said:


> Anyone else having problems connecting between two TiVos to transfer recordings?
> 
> Sometimes the other device shows up and sometimes it doesn't
> 
> Neither of my Roamios can see the other generating a network problem message... TiVo's network not mine.


Yup! That's exactly what I have now, ONLY since the update, with my two Bolts. I was beginning to think I was the only one.

Before the update - flawless MRV use and transferring shows (wirelessly) was speedy and clean. After update, they go off and on, as far as seeing each other. Furthermore, transferring (when I can see the other one) takes 4-5 hours for a one hour HD show and MRV is impossible.

My network is perfectly fine and I can even stream from Netflix or Amazon with no problem at all. If it were my network, that would also be problematic. Yet, since the update, it's just a Tivo to Tivo problem.

Sometimes the other box shows up normally. Sometimes it shows up with a yellow/orange exclamation point in front of it, instead of the picture of the box. Sometimes it's just not there at all.

One other oddity is that when I do decide to transfer a show (must plan this way ahead - like overnight) the other box will still disappear from view at numerous points during the hours-long transfer but it will continue on. Something is wrong here, explicitly regarding this update but anybody to whom I've mentioned this just thinks it's my network. Why would the network operate flawlessly in every other regard AND even with streaming from other sources from the Tivo and just not between boxes?


----------



## just4tivo

sharkster said:


> Something is wrong here, explicitly regarding this update but anybody to whom I've mentioned this just thinks it's my network. Why would the network operate flawlessly in every other regard AND even with streaming from other sources from the Tivo and just not between boxes?


Anybody you've mentioned this to who thinks it is your local network does not understand networking or is a tech support rep for TiVo or some other company with the same (low) standard of support.

If you can PING both your TiVos then your network is operating properly.

The problem is the TiVo network which routes every operation and request through its servers.


----------



## sharkster

just4tivo said:


> Anybody you've mentioned this to who thinks it is your local network does not understand networking or is a tech support rep for TiVo or some other company with the same (low) standard of support.
> 
> If you can PING both your TiVos then your network is operating properly.
> 
> The problem is the TiVo network which routes every operation and request through its servers.


Thanks for understanding!  I hope they fix this back. I had a perfect Tivo to Tivo experience right up until the updates started. One box got update and suddenly had sporadic communication with the other one, while the other one could constantly view it. Then the other box got update and the same thing happened from that end. Even after first box got the update, there was no more MRV. It would possibly start and then cut off.

ETA - oh, and neither box has had any problem with daily service and VCM connections throughout this time.


----------



## just4tivo

sharkster said:


> Thanks for understanding!  I hope they fix this back. I had a perfect Tivo to Tivo experience right up until the updates started. One box got update and suddenly had sporadic communication with the other one, while the other one could constantly view it. Then the other box got update and the same thing happened from that end. Even after first box got the update, there was no more MRV. It would possibly start and then cut off.
> 
> ETA - oh, and neither box has had any problem with daily service and VCM connections throughout this time.


Let TiVo know you are having this problem. The more we call or email the quicker they may fix it.

TiVo tries to take a step forward while taking two steps back...


----------



## slowbiscuit

just4tivo said:


> If you can PING both your TiVos then your network is operating properly.


Incomplete statement at best, but probably not the issue here.


----------



## atmuscarella

just4tivo said:


> Anyone else having problems connecting between two TiVos to transfer recordings?
> 
> Sometimes the other device shows up and sometimes it doesn't
> 
> Neither of my Roamios can see the other generating a network problem message... TiVo's network not mine.


I have no issues transferring/streaming between my Premiere, base Roamio, Bolt & computer. All the TiVos have the 20.7.2 RC24 update.

One or both of your TiVo's maybe having a network issue, how do you connect them to your network? Can you hard wire them both into your router for testing?


----------



## just4tivo

atmuscarella said:


> I have no issues transferring/streaming between my Premiere, base Roamio, Bolt & computer. All the TiVos have the 20.7.2 RC24 update.
> 
> One or both of your TiVo's maybe having a network issue, how do you connect them to your network? Can you hard wire them both into your router for testing?


Both Roamios were talking and listening perfectly well to each other.

Roamio #1 gets the 20.7.2 while Roamio #2 did not. Now neither Roamio will listen or speak to the other.

The devices randomly show in the device listing in either box. Sometines they do and I get BSCs trying to see the other Roamio's "my shows".

Just spoke to TiVo and they are aware of the problem in THEIR network.

So the long and short of it is...

1. Was working fine
2. Tivo upgrades the software in one of my Roamios
3. Must be my local network? I've been administrating networks for 10+ years but always willing to learn.
4. TiVo says it's their problem


----------



## just4tivo

slowbiscuit said:


> Incomplete statement at best, but probably not the issue here.


I made that statement in respect to just the issue here.


----------



## sharkster

just4tivo said:


> I made that statement in respect to just the issue here.


See what I mean? That's the same thing I got - must be something wrong with your network. If my network operates perfectly in every OTHER way, then I had to easily conclude that the problem was not my network. geez, already.

I'll add to contacting them. Thanks for the recommendation. It is a last resort for me because I don't feel like they seem to know what they're doing, slash, care, anymore.  Maybe I'm wrong and the info you gave, hopefully, indicates that they are already working on that.


----------



## slowbiscuit

just4tivo said:


> I made that statement in respect to just the issue here.


Yep, but ability to ping both Tivos does NOT mean that your network is 100% working as it should. I've had switches go bad in a way that impacted performance and connectivity intermittently, could ping anything. Ping is just a first step.

Again, not the issue here just inaccurate to claim that this is a verification of a good network. For sharkster or anyone.


----------



## just4tivo

sharkster said:


> I'll add to contacting them. Thanks for the recommendation. It is a last resort for me because I don't feel like they seem to know what they're doing, slash, care, anymore.  Maybe I'm wrong and the info you gave, hopefully, indicates that they are already working on that.


TiVo doesn't have an uplink center like Dish or DTV where every channel is constantly monitored and they can see the problem in real time.

We can't expect them to know they have a problem. We have to tell them and then the same software engineers who gave us the problem are tasked with fixing it.

On my call the offshore CSR tried to tell me the problem was because one of my Roamios had the new software and the other didn't. Was told once my other Roamio received the new software all would be resolved... then I read them your post.
He replied he would resubmit the problem.

The more calls and the more defined symptoms they get the better the chance of a timely resolution... maybe.


----------



## atmuscarella

just4tivo said:


> Just spoke to TiVo and they are aware of the problem in THEIR network.


That is an interesting statement.

You do know that TiVos can stream and transfer shows between themselves without being on the Internet right? I recently tested this for someone else. Pulled my DSL line out of my modem/router and had no issues streaming between my TiVos and transferring shows to and from my computer via TiVo Desktop.

I certainly can believe it is an issue with TiVo's software or your individual TiVo's hardware but I don't know what this talk about TiVo's network is.


----------



## just4tivo

atmuscarella said:


> That is an interesting statement.
> 
> You do know that TiVos can stream and transfer shows between themselves without being on the Internet right? I recently tested this for someone else. Pulled my DSL line out of my modem/router and had no issues streaming between my TiVos and transferring shows to and from my computer via TiVo Desktop.
> 
> That may be true but I expect that the individual boxes have to reaffirm that they are authorized to execute certain actions from time to time.
> 
> My experience is that the BSCs are a result of TiVo Network problems when executing certain requests.
> 
> I certainly can believe it is an issue with TiVo's software or your individual TiVo's hardware but I don't know what this talk about TiVo's network is.


As difficult as it can be to understand the offshore agents that is what he said.

I could understand the script following offshore CSRs mixing up "our network" and "our software" but all I care about is that the problems get reported up the chain so they might be fixed.

Would be nice if the error messages were more specific... like not saying NETWORK ERROR when it could indicate local or TiVo network or TiVo system.

We can debate tomato - tomatoe all day long but the fact is that I paid for the service and I expect it to work and when TiVo breaks it I expect them to fix it in a timely manner


----------



## sharkster

Does anybody know if there is a specific span of time during which we can reach stateside CSRs? The last lady I got from somewhere (Philippines, maybe?) was not only rude but, when she had set up a three-way with somebody from Charter, she was rude to him and saying things that weren't even true to the extent that I felt like the Charter guy was getting miffed at both of us. 

I'm always polite until it's time to not be polite. I apologized to the Charter guy but I think he was done with both of us at that point and, although he said he would call me back in 30 minutes to see if everything was working, he never called back.


----------



## atmuscarella

just4tivo said:


> As difficult as it can be to understand the offshore agents that is what he said.
> 
> I could understand the script following offshore CSRs mixing up "our network" and "our software" but all I care about is that the problems get reported up the chain so they might be fixed.
> 
> Would be nice if the error messages were more specific... like not saying NETWORK ERROR when it could indicate local or TiVo network or TiVo system.
> 
> We can debate tomato - tomatoe all day long but the fact is that I paid for the service and I expect it to work and when TiVo breaks it I expect them to fix it in a timely manner


No argument about wanting TiVo to fix something they broke, but as you know being in networking, trouble shooting is essential so you end up trying to fix the correct thing.

Certainly the first thing TiVo should do is get both your units on the 20.7.2 RC24 software release. After that they need to debug if it is something with the software, the hardware in one of your units, or something else. My guess is it is a software issue, that only effects some units given that very few people have noted issues but those that did, noted them after the software upgrade. I would be very unhappy if my Bolt could not stream from my Roamio or Premiere. Hopefully TiVo still has someone around to fix these type issues.


----------



## schwinn

Just wanted to report that I got the update on both our Tivos yesterday. The Premiere was on RC22 and updated to RC24. The Roamio went straight to RC24.

For the record, the Premiere (2 tuner) still doesn't have SkipMode either. It would be nice to see this arrive!

Also, RC24 has not fixed the 5-second stall issue I see on the Roamio. The Premiere doesn't have this issue - only the Roamio. Issue is detailed and discussed here: 5-second stall when resuming playback

EDIT: Also, nice to see the Roamio have a new interface for the "My Channels" page. It's a cleaner look in the new interface and shows a lot more info. I also noticed that the Premiere has a different overall layout for menus versus the Roamio. Funny that they'd make two different interfaces instead of just keeping them consistent between models...


----------



## just4tivo

atmuscarella said:


> My guess is it is a software issue, that only effects some units given that very few people have noted issues but those that did, noted them after the software upgrade.


Perhaps very few people have noted issues because they are well experienced at the futility of doing so even when support was in CO.

"... those that did, noted them AFTER the software upgrade". Because you and TiVo consider that fact a coincidence?

The hardware was working... the local network was working... devices and transfers were working... then the UP (down) grade.

When you hear hoof beats think HORSES not zebras.


----------



## sharkster

Responding to Atmuscarella:

Yeah, I'm hoping so, too. I felt like some thought it was just my imagination that, at the exact point of receiving the update on my first machine, things that were previously working perfectly just went kerflooie. 

If the unit can still flawlessly stream to Netflix or Amazon I don't see any local reason for it to suddenly have problems communicating with the other machine. Then, the second one was also fine until it got the update too and now both of them are having intermittence with recognizing each other and painful slow transfer.


----------



## denhearn

keenanSR said:


> Anyone else getting random reboots since this new update? I have a Roamio Pro and it's rebooted itself about 6 times since I think RC24 was applied.


Not here. My Roamio has had no problems. (my Premieres still reboot when I click Closed Captioning, in both RC22 & RC24)


----------



## NorthAlabama

denhearn said:


> ...(my Premieres still reboot when I click Closed Captioning, in both RC22 & RC24)


have you tried adjusting your video settings to a lower resolution, then attempt to adjust closed captioning?


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> Does anybody know if there is a specific span of time during which we can reach stateside CSRs?


I've read here (recently) that support emails, I believe (I don't know about chats) go to CO.


----------



## sharkster

Mikeguy said:


> I've read here (recently) that support emails, I believe (I don't know about chats) go to CO.


Thanks, Mike! I might just go that way, as I truly hate making phone calls to companies for help because it's so downright frustrating. Maybe it's a good idea to just articulate the entirety of the problem in an email instead of trying to get somebody to understand exactly what I'm saying.  Due to some health constraints, getting stressed out just snowballs into more problems for me that take a lot longer to go away than it takes for the buildup.


----------



## morac

sharkster said:


> If the unit can still flawlessly stream to Netflix or Amazon I don't see any local reason for it to suddenly have problems communicating with the other machine. Then, the second one was also fine until it got the update too and now both of them are having intermittence with recognizing each other and painful slow transfer.


TiVo units broadcast their capabilities out to the network periodically. That's how they know about each other. I've had a bad wireless bridge filter those out once which caused streaming to fail or stall. I'm sure that's not your issue since your problem started after the update, but it demonstrates how this kind of problem can occur.

The broadcast packets can easily be sniffed by a laptop.

Also I think you mentioned you are using wireless. It's possible wireless streaming (which was never really supported) broke.


----------



## CinciDVR

just4tivo said:


> Anybody you've mentioned this to who thinks it is your local network does not understand networking or is a tech support rep for TiVo or some other company with the same (low) standard of support.


On the contrary, it is possible to believe that it's your, and Sharkster's, local network as well as the latest Tivo update that are causing issues. Local networks depend on Protocols (IP and TCP) that were invented in the 1970's, well before anyone thought that gigabytes of data would be transferred between devices. There are multiple layers of data organization that happens, and any one of those layers could be the issue here.

I don't think that it's a coincidence that you started seeing problems when the latest update from Tivo hit your devices. However, the fact that the latest update didn't break every Tivo, or seemingly even the majority of Tivos, seems to indicate that there is something different about your networks. This leaves you with two options. Wait until Tivo fixes the issue (if they ever do), or try to tweak your network to deal with the new Tivo software.

If it were me, I would first try to update the firmware on my switches and routers. It's entirely possible that Tivo changed something in their transfer code to make the entire process more efficient. Maybe they increased the data packet size so that there is less overhead in the transfer and something in your network can't handle a larger packet size. There are any number of things they might have done in an effort to make the transmission of data more efficient or reliable that could present problems for older network equipment. Depending on why they made those changes, they may never change them back so that your specific combination of network equipment works.

In a perfect world, Tivo would quickly fix the issue so that your network again functioned as it did before the update. But you have little control over how quickly, or even if, Tivo fixes the issue. You do, however, have control over your network setup.


----------



## HerronScott

just4tivo said:


> The problem is the TiVo network which routes every operation and request through its servers.


As atmuscarella stated, this is not true. While there are dependencies in the new models with regards to the HD menus and images and other information presented (searches, episodic information, etc), much of the functionality doesn't need an Internet connection and certainly is not routed through their servers.

Scott


----------



## just4tivo

CinciDVR said:


> On the contrary, it is possible to believe that it's your, and Sharkster's, local network as well as the latest Tivo update that are causing issues. Local networks depend on Protocols (IP and TCP) that were invented in the 1970's, well before anyone thought that gigabytes of data would be transferred between devices. There are multiple layers of data organization that happens, and any one of those layers could be the issue here.
> 
> I don't think that it's a coincidence that you started seeing problems when the latest update from Tivo hit your devices. However, the fact that the latest update didn't break every Tivo, or seemingly even the majority of Tivos, seems to indicate that there is something different about your networks. This leaves you with two options. Wait until Tivo fixes the issue (if they ever do), or try to tweak your network to deal with the new Tivo software.
> 
> If it were me, I would first try to update the firmware on my switches and routers. It's entirely possible that Tivo changed something in their transfer code to make the entire process more efficient. Maybe they increased the data packet size so that there is less overhead in the transfer and something in your network can't handle a larger packet size. There are any number of things they might have done in an effort to make the transmission of data more efficient or reliable that could present problems for older network equipment. Depending on why they made those changes, they may never change them back so that your specific combination of network equipment works.
> 
> In a perfect world, Tivo would quickly fix the issue so that your network again functioned as it did before the update. But you have little control over how quickly, or even if, Tivo fixes the issue. You do, however, have control over your network setup.


That may be true but, the last time TiVo downgraded the software the exact same thing happened I swapped out router, modem, the switch and sat both Roamios together using the cutest, shortest ethernet cables you'll ever see with no success. Repeatedly reported the problem to TS until I was escalated up the support chain and finally spoke to someone who knew what he was doing. A couple weeks later the problem was resolved.

Experiencing the exact same transferring problem with this software downgrade I've already swapped out router, modem, the switch and sat both Roamios together using the cutest, shortest ethernet cables you'll ever see with no success.

I've tried older, stable, and well respected hardware and new(er) hardware with no success.

An organization that expects or assumes that its customers will spend their time and money to make their product work is doomed in the marketplace or is either a government agency, Apple, or Microsoft.

TiVo is neither of those


----------



## samccfl99

sharkster said:


> Does anybody know if there is a specific span of time during which we can reach stateside CSRs?


There is no way to talk to the Colorado Call Center, although the Executive Relations number still works. BUT I left a message and no one called me back! No use to call the support number. They will make a case number and then CO looks at it. The best way is to go to tivo.com and logon to your acct, then go to My Support and click on Email Question and you can write exactly what you want and not depend on the non-usa agents to translate what you say to them. As I have said before, they called me back. This was regarding the audio out of sync problem.

Of course it does not always work right. I could not pin it down with the tech guy who called. I actually also got another email from another tech who wanted to ask some questions. That was a direct email from the tivo.com domain. I was surprised, they usually do not do that. So I told them to close the case and when I got RC24 and the situation was "different", I opened another case and now they have closed that one without contacting me. So it let me add updates to it even if it was closed (they might be going nowhere) and I just copied and pasted my original explanation to them again...LOL.

So open your own case. I can smell another RC coming. There have been times when it took them 3 times to get an update right, maybe more...


----------



## samccfl99

atmuscarella said:


> That is an interesting statement.
> 
> You do know that TiVos can stream and transfer shows between themselves without being on the Internet right? I recently tested this for someone else. Pulled my DSL line out of my modem/router and had no issues streaming between my TiVos and transferring shows to and from my computer via TiVo Desktop.
> 
> I certainly can believe it is an issue with TiVo's software or your individual TiVo's hardware but I don't know what this talk about TiVo's network is.


They are the worst with networking issues. It is almost comical. Transfers and streaming between tivos and tivo to pc should work fine since that only uses the local network. Now you would not be able to stream to a "device" without the internet, since that does use the tivo servers (for in-network streaming too, which is nuts!) and you probably might not be able to get into some places in Tivo Central (or did they fix that ridiculous bug where Local functions SHOULD be LOCAL?... )


----------



## slowbiscuit

Finally got the update on Roamio + Minis this week, unfortunately the 1-5 second playback freeze after FF/REW still exists for Comcast mpeg4 channels. I have not seen this on the channels that are still mpeg2 nor does it seem to impact skip forward/back.

Workaround is to quickly hit slow then play and it resumes normally.


----------



## morac

slowbiscuit said:


> Finally got the update on Roamio + Minis this week, unfortunately the 1-5 second playback freeze after FF/REW still exists for Comcast mpeg4 channels. I have not seen this on the channels that are still mpeg2 nor does it seem to impact skip forward/back.
> 
> Workaround is to quickly hit slow then play and it resumes normally.


I've seen the freeze as well, but I feel that's more because Comcast is messing with the video stream to compress it.


----------



## NorthAlabama

slowbiscuit said:


> ...unfortunately the 1-5 second playback freeze after FF/REW still exists for Comcast mpeg4 channels...




morac said:


> I've seen the freeze as well, but I feel that's more because Comcast is messing with the video stream to compress it.


i've been looking for this behavior with comcast in our market on my pxl, but haven't been able to reproduce it.


----------



## morac

So I had a new & rerun OnePass fail to record something and there was no reason listed in history. The show was in the guide and still is. I haven't seen this before.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> So I had a new & rerun OnePass fail to record something and there was no reason listed in history. The show was in the guide and still is. I haven't seen this before.


did you see the show listed in the guide _before_ the time it should have recorded? in the past, i've seen this happen when the guide updates after the fact - no recording, no trace in history.


----------



## samccfl99

slowbiscuit said:


> Finally got the update on Roamio + Minis this week, unfortunately the 1-5 second playback freeze after FF/REW still exists for Comcast mpeg4 channels. I have not seen this on the channels that are still mpeg2 nor does it seem to impact skip forward/back.
> 
> Workaround is to quickly hit slow then play and it resumes normally.


Not sure what freeze actually means. Comcast in S Fla here, Roamio Pro. I have seen on mpeg-4 using QM and coming out of a FF that _Sometimes (rarely)_ the audio is muted for a few seconds while video still plays. That actually started in 20.7.1...


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> did you see the show listed in the guide _before_ the time it should have recorded? in the past, i've seen this happen when the guide updates after the fact - no recording, no trace in history.


I didn't, but I checked about an hour afterwards and it was there and the last service connection on the box was the previous day.


----------



## morac

samccfl99 said:


> Not sure what freeze actually means. Comcast in S Fla here, Roamio Pro. I have seen on mpeg-4 using QM and coming out of a FF that _Sometimes (rarely)_ the audio is muted for a few seconds while video still plays. That actually started in 20.7.1...


Freeze is exactly what it sounds like. The video pauses and doesn't play for a few seconds. Fortunately it doesn't seem to happen when using the 30 second scan.


----------



## denhearn

NorthAlabama said:


> have you tried adjusting your video settings to a lower resolution, then attempt to adjust closed captioning?


Just did. It still reboots when I click on Closed Captioning in other resolution settings. It was a nice thought, but no help. Thanks!


----------



## NorthAlabama

denhearn said:


> Just did. It still reboots when I click on Closed Captioning in other resolution settings. It was a nice thought, but no help. Thanks!


sorry it didn't work.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> I didn't, but I checked about an hour afterwards and it was there and the last service connection on the box was the previous day.


this really doesn't surprise me, sorry to say - i've been observing items in my tdl, and while i see items listed with double check marks, when i select them, tivo indicates they aren't available to record (???) - i've been waiting for failures myself.

do you see items in your tld with this behavior when selected?


----------



## L David Matheny

NorthAlabama said:


> this really doesn't surprise me, sorry to say - i've been observing items in my tdl, and while i see items listed with double check marks, when i select it, tivo indicates it isn't available to record (???) - i've been waiting for failures myself.


Similarly, if I see "View other showings" in the To Do List, I sometimes try to pick one on a channel that's received better (OTA). But sometimes, especially near the end of the list, the other showing can't be selected. It appears that there are two datasets, one that's used for the user interface and one that's used to actually change the recording schedule, and they don't always match. Could that have something to do with indexing? I haven't found any correlation.


----------



## JoeKustra

An example of this strange behavior would be NBC Primetime Preview Show? I searched and found two results. One is on Bravo and one is not available.


----------



## NorthAlabama

L David Matheny said:


> Similarly, if I see "View other showings" in the To Do List, I sometimes try to pick one on a channel that's received better (OTA). But sometimes, especially near the end of the list, the other showing can't be selected. It appears that there are two datasets, one that's used for the user interface and one that's used to actually change the recording schedule, and they don't always match. Could that have something to do with indexing? I haven't found any correlation.


the behavior of being unable to select showings towards the bottom of the "view other showings" list is not unusual if the dates are within the last day or two of your guide data, and, yes, i think that's an indexing issue that resolves itself in a day or so.


----------



## JACKASTOR

denhearn said:


> Just did. It still reboots when I click on Closed Captioning in other resolution settings. It was a nice thought, but no help. Thanks!


Could be a faulty update. Call tivo and ask them to resend the update.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Days later after my update. Go a message saying my bolt was updated. Sleek modern colour scheme is roamio,tivo premiere and mini only


----------



## scandia101

JACKASTOR said:


> Days later after my update. Go a message saying my bolt was updated. Sleek modern colour scheme is roamio,tivo premiere and mini only


And...?


----------



## JACKASTOR

scandia101 said:


> And...?


And what? If there was more I would have said


----------



## scandia101

JACKASTOR said:


> And what? If there was more I would have said


Why post that you got a message that everyone gets and then quote only part of it? and why quote that part?


----------



## JACKASTOR

scandia101 said:


> Why post that you got a message that everyone gets and then quote only part of it? and why quote that part?


Can't help that your a bit of a ludder. But then again


----------



## just4tivo

just4tivo said:


> Anyone else having problems connecting between two TiVos to transfer recordings?
> 
> Sometimes the other device shows up and sometimes it doesn't
> 
> Neither of my Roamios can see the other generating a network problem message... TiVo's network not mine.


Today program transfers are (_magically_) working and at reasonable speed with my hardware and network *exactly* as it was before the software down grade. No BSCs today so far.

Gee, I guess it was TiVo's network problem and they resolved it.
Exactly the same as it happened and was resolved at the last software downgrade.

Software engineers that don't learn from history do repeat it.

*Diagnostics 101*, when you hear hoof beats think horses not zebras and blame TiVo.

Let's see how long it lasts...


----------



## sharkster

just4tivo said:


> Today program transfers are (_magically_) working and at reasonable speed with my hardware and network *exactly* as it was before the software down grade. No BSCs today so far.
> 
> Gee, I guess it was TiVo's network problem and they resolved it.
> Exactly the same as it happened and was resolved at the last software downgrade.
> 
> Software engineers that don't learn from history do repeat it.
> 
> *Diagnostics 101*, when you hear hoof beats think horses not zebras and blame TiVo.
> 
> Let's see how long it lasts...


Hey Just! Well, yay for that. I hope it holds up. I do notice that my Tivos have been showing up on each other's My Shows consistently all day, so far, but I haven't tried to transfer anything yet.

But then, I had a two-day span where they were showing up properly so I didn't have much hope. That said, transfer rates were still mega-slow.

Guess I should try to transfer something and see what happens. 

ETA - well, so much for that idea. Mine isn't fixed yet. In 22 minutes it has transferred 2 minutes and 30 seconds. I feel more hopeful now, though!


----------



## JACKASTOR

just4tivo said:


> Today program transfers are (_magically_) working and at reasonable speed with my hardware and network *exactly* as it was before the software down grade. No BSCs today so far.
> 
> Gee, I guess it was TiVo's network problem and they resolved it.
> Exactly the same as it happened and was resolved at the last software downgrade.
> 
> Software engineers that don't learn from history do repeat it.
> 
> *Diagnostics 101*, when you hear hoof beats think horses not zebras and blame TiVo.
> 
> Let's see how long it lasts...


The only time I ever seem to have issues is when tivo is downloading a change in the background.


----------



## just4tivo

JACKASTOR said:


> The only time I ever seem to have issues is when tivo is downloading a change in the background.


The only time I ever seem to have transfer issues is when the TiVo network is wonky or when TiVo blesses me with a software down grade.

The usual problems are the Rovi guide/program info problems


----------



## tomhorsley

In all this new UI discussion I may have missed it: Did the 2X fast forward bug get fixed? I'm so used to hitting 3X ff then backing off 1 now that I'm not sure I could retrain my fingers even if it is fixed .


----------



## astrohip

tomhorsley said:


> In all this new UI discussion I may have missed it: Did the 2X fast forward bug get fixed? I'm so used to hitting 3X ff then backing off 1 now that I'm not sure I could retrain my fingers even if it is fixed .


Yes, for me it was fixed.


----------



## just4tivo

sharkster said:


> Hey Just! Well, yay for that. I hope it holds up. I do notice that my Tivos have been showing up on each other's My Shows consistently all day, so far, but I haven't tried to transfer anything yet.
> 
> But then, I had a two-day span where they were showing up properly so I didn't have much hope. That said, transfer rates were still mega-slow.
> 
> Guess I should try to transfer something and see what happens.
> 
> ETA - well, so much for that idea. Mine isn't fixed yet. In 22 minutes it has transferred 2 minutes and 30 seconds. I feel more hopeful now, though!


You have Bolts so the angle of the chassis might slow down the transfer speed. The Roamio chassis are more linear.

I transferred a 1/2 hour SD show @ 22.22 Mb/sec in 17 minutes and then repeated the same transfer successfully.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> ETA - well, so much for that idea. Mine isn't fixed yet. In 22 minutes it has transferred 2 minutes and 30 seconds. I feel more hopeful now, though!


That's so sad. A pair of basic Roamio units, using their internal wireless, can transfer an HD 5.71GB, 62 minute program in 18 minutes. That sucks, but I never do that. Wired I get 94Mbps. This is not the thread for this problem, but I will be happy to help if you start something in the Bolt or Help forum. I'm not afraid of wireless.


----------



## UCLABB

just4tivo said:


> Today program transfers are (_magically_) working and at reasonable speed with my hardware and network *exactly* as it was before the software down grade. No BSCs today so far.
> 
> Gee, I guess it was TiVo's network problem and they resolved it.
> Exactly the same as it happened and was resolved at the last software downgrade.
> 
> Software engineers that don't learn from history do repeat it.
> 
> *Diagnostics 101*, when you hear hoof beats think horses not zebras and blame TiVo.
> 
> Let's see how long it lasts...


Glad to see your network is working again. ;-)


----------



## just4tivo

UCLABB said:


> Glad to see your network is working again. ;-)


Yea, those pesky local networks can sure be annoying unlike the reliable TiVo NOTwork.


----------



## JACKASTOR

You know that's a fair point re Netflix. I have even dl some user files from the internet that never impacted my Netflix. Mind you I converted to Moca on all my devices so perhaps that's the difference here. But who knows the true processing power with tivo. It's not like in windows where u can benchmark it via software.


----------



## ClearToLand

NorthAlabama said:


> this really doesn't surprise me, sorry to say - i've been observing items in my tdl, and while i see items listed with double check marks, *when i select them, tivo indicates they aren't available to record (???)* - i've been waiting for failures myself.
> 
> do you see items in your tld with this behavior when selected?


I've been seeing several 'confusing' entries in my 'ToDo List' (until I install my new WD Red 3TB "Real Soon Now!", I have to CHECK scheduled recordings, DELETE duplicates and MOVE overflow daily). Unfortunately, I can't remember if this is the way it worked "*Before Rovi*". I'll see:
Multiple entries for the same SeasonEpisode of one "Season Pass"
- the first will be fine
- the others (really just the 'Other Showings' for many cable shows) will have "Red X's" and 'Info' will say "No Space to Record"; what's that? TiVo's 'Default / Go To' message?
Multiple entries for the same SeasonEpisode of one "Season Pass"
- the first will be fine
- the second will be the same SeasonEpisode but at a slightly different time (by a couple of minutes or so); same deal as above - "No Space to Record".
- A similar event used to happen with shows on the Discovery Channel - the ToDo List would FILL UP with multiple, consecutive recordings (i.e. Fast 'N Loud) and then, as the scheduled day drew closer, they would all 'Error Out' / "Red X's" as "Not Available for Recording". 
A few nights ago, "The Guest Book" on TBS (a *RARE* actually funny comedy on TBS, IMO) broke from their regular schedule and had two episodes back-to-back (s1e5 & s1e6). My Roamio Basic only recorded the 2nd, s1e6 - WHY didn't a 'Season Pass' (yeah, old terminology - old dog - yada, yada, yada...) record both?!? 
- Luckily, I still keep around a FiOS HD STB *JUST* for 'special' purposes, a Hauppauge PVR-1212, and I recently installed a *THIRD* HDD in my 5yo HTPC laptop (24x7 killed the first two) so, *IF* it's available 'On-Demand', I'll create a .TS or .MP4 and 'Watch-N-Delete' it via my 'antique' Patriot PBO Media Streamer. [My TiVo Roamios, via Plex, somehow can't handle *ANYTHING* over 720p / 4Mbps (without $$$ transcoding) while my 'ancient' PBO will stream it just fine.  ]
BUT, I shouldn't have to...
Finally, (without concrete examples that I can actually remember to back this statement up) I'll SEARCH the Guide for shows, pick something to Record and my TiVo will then say "Not Available for Recording".
Another TiVo 'Benefit' that has PROs and CONs relates to their processing of "New" shows - sometimes it helps me; most times it's just a PITA that I have to deal with. *IF* I Record, Watch and MANUALLY DELETE a new show, everything works fine. But, if I Record, Watch and TiVo AUTOMATICALLY DELETEs a new show, TiVo (in their ultimate wisdom of knowing "What's Best" for their users - like Microsoft & Windows 10) will re-record any subsequent showing of that same SeasonEpisode. I guess the PROs overweigh the CONs since, when I get my WD Red 3TB installed, THIS problem will just 'go away'...


----------



## ClearToLand

L David Matheny said:


> Similarly, if I see "View other showings" in the To Do List, I sometimes try to pick one on a channel that's received better (OTA). But sometimes, especially near the end of the list, the other showing can't be selected. *It appears that there are two datasets, one that's used for the user interface and one that's used to actually change the recording schedule, and they don't always match*. Could that have something to do with indexing? I haven't found any correlation.


.



JoeKustra said:


> An example of this strange behavior would be NBC Primetime Preview Show? *I searched and found two results. One is on Bravo and one is not available*.


.



NorthAlabama said:


> *the behavior of being unable to select showings towards the bottom of the "view other showings" list is not unusual* if the dates are within the last day or two of your guide data, and, yes, i think that's an indexing issue that resolves itself in a day or so.



Well, it appears that I'm a "Day Late", but my previous post appears to agree with the "two datasets" theory. Was it this way "*Before Rovi*"?


----------



## ClearToLand

JACKASTOR said:


> I'm using my gigabyte brix connected via moca. All files are located via nas. Any transcoding is handled via the brix. (GB-BSI3H-6100-ZA-IWUS (rev. 1.0) | Mini-PC System (BRIX) | GIGABYTE) this system but with a ssd 240gb hdd. And 8gb of memory. Super fast.


Thanks for the reply - sorry for the delay in responding. I initially read it on my tablet and I DO NOT "One-Finger" type replies from my tablet so...

That's a relatively "High Powered NUC" you have there (don't say that over telephone lines  ).

Since I just bought my first NAS(es), and I just (*FINALLY*) started using Plex, I'm striving for either "Direct Play" or "Direct Stream" and attempting to do any transcoding (or moving the Moov Atom), if necessary, ONCE - before saving the file to my Plex Server. I bought two NASes (both J1800 Celerons w/ 2GB RAM expandable to 4GB - one is 2-Bay, one is 4-Bay) and a refurb HP Elite 8300 w/ i5-3470 (for transcoding) all for the price of ONE BRIX (a bit over $400) - "Different Strokes for Different Folks"... 

The TiVo (I have 3 Series 5 Roamios), surprisingly to me (I didn't do enough 'Homework'  ), is NOT a good Plex Client, with its 720p/4Mbps restriction, so I'm currently playing with my:

Win 7 laptop
LG Blu Ray Player
Patriot PBO Media Streamer
Roku Premiere+ (still in its box)
What do you use for Plex Clients?


----------



## ClearToLand

Amidst all this "_*****in' & Moanin_'" (and all those extraneous / superfluous 'Same Topic - Different Millennial' / "*Wow! Did Anybody See This?*" new threads) from Premiere & Roamio owners over the new (for them; existing for Bolt) UI, I've yet to see, AFAICT, a comment / compliment / positive remark on the "*New Settings / Diagnostic Screens*". :thumbsup:

Personally, I'm both surprised, and pleased, that I no longer have to completely ENTER into each (most?) individual Setting and/or Diagnostic screen to see its current Setting / Results and now see various summaries all on one screen / page.

Nice.


----------



## jcthorne

All 3 of my Tivo's got RC24 late this week. At least they tried to. 2 were successful and my old Premiere failed and now has a dead drive. Will not boot even far enough to try kick start codes. It did not do much as a dvr anyway and was mostly used for live tv or streaming shows recorded on other units.

Thought I would just replace it with a mini but none available locally. Decided to try an experiment and plugged in an old Amazon fire stick. First gen one so pretty slow hardware by todays standards but it was just sitting in a drawer. Loaded up the tivo app, sling player and plex on it. Even over wifi this old hardware is more stable than the premiere was over moca.

I may replace it with newer hardware if Amazon puts them on sale. Even at current pricing the top line Fire TV is half the cost of a 4 year old mini. And it works if I decide to move on from Tivo in the not too distant future. Been thinking of buying and HD Homerun tuner and adding it to my Plex server to try it out.

Is a lifetime Premiere worth the cost of a new drive just to put it up for sale?


----------



## ClearToLand

*YOUR SIG:* "*PLEX running with a 86TB Synology 1511 NAS....serving up the world.*"


jcthorne said:


> ...Decided to try an experiment and plugged in an old Amazon fire stick. First gen one so pretty slow hardware by todays standards but it was just sitting in a drawer. *Loaded up* the tivo app, sling player and *plex on it*. Even over wifi this old hardware is more stable than the premiere was over moca...



In what container / a|v codecs / amount of compression are you saving shows on your Plex Server?
What are you using for Plex Clients?
Are you "Direct Play" and/or "Direct Streaming" or "Transcoding-on-the-Fly"?



jcthorne said:


> ...*Been thinking of buying and HD Homerun tuner and adding it to my Plex server to try it out*...


Connect or Extend?

I have three SiliconDust HDHR3-US (Dual Tuner) that were running under Vista WMC "*Before Rovi*" (and the Guide Data ended  ). When my health went downhill, TiVo was the easy way out ("Before", I was running 3 ReplayTV 5XXXs w/ 3 Magnavox ATSC DVRs for the ClearQAM and 1 Win7 laptop HTPC w/ Hauppauge PVR-1212 using WinTV for the 'scrambled' QAM) but I was looking into NextPVR (for the non-premium channels and/or OTA). You need to buy Plex Pass in order to use the DVR feature, no? I haven't yet researched if it is better ($$$) than running something like NextPVR w/ Schedules Direct *OR* just plain running Win7 WMC w/ EPG123 and somehow dealing with the .WTV files. With the PVR-1212 (and its built-in H.264 hardware encoder), I was saving .TS files with AC-3 5 CH. My 'ancient' Patriot PBO Media Streamer can easily deal with them via a Network Share but so far I can't get it to be a Plex Client via uPnP (I saw the Plex directory layout ONCE, but, didn't know how / why it worked and now can't reproduce it  ). My Win7 laptop, thus far, is the EASIEST Plex Client to get working. But I haven't tried / figured out getting my "New-in-the-Box" Rosewill WMC Remote working for skipping forward / backward / etc... You can't watch TV *WITHOUT* the ability to "Instant Replay" something you didn't catch the first time.

I just bought my first (two) NAS units (J1800 Celerons w/ 2GB RAM expandable to 4GB; one is 2-bay, one is 4-bay). I'm running Plex Server on the 2-bay now which, according to the Plex Server NAS spreadsheet / table, *SHOULD* be able to handle 720p transcoding but, alas, the TiVo Plex Client itself can't handle anything over 720p/4Mbps so I'm researching how to run pyTiVo on the NAS *IF* it can handle it (it already has Python - 2.7 IIRC). Many shows that I record are "Watch-N-Delete" so there's no pressing need, IMO, to go through Handbrake / ffmpeg to compress them. I *DO* like the Plex Server for movies that I intend to keep though. After finding out about the 'preferred' H.264 & AAC 2 CH codecs for MP4 (i'm still researching adding AC-3 5 CH as a 2nd audio track via ffmpeg), along with the darn 'Moov Atom' problem, I 'think' that I'm coming up with a 'workflow'.

I've seen your TCF ID in several of the older Plex threads - I haven't had the time to read too many (building / re-building multiple new / old desktops and laptops while also learning how the NAS works while still having to schedule surgery) but - can you recommend any "Chock-Full-of-Good-Plex-Beginner-Info" threads?  Does it sound like I'm heading in the right direction at least?

Thanks!


----------



## NorthAlabama

ClearToLand said:


> ...as it this way "*Before Rovi*"?


yes.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Have seen two spontaneous reboots on video playback so far, one on main Roamio and another on a Mini. Not a good sign.


----------



## NorthAlabama

very sorry to hear reports of spontaneous reboots following the update, my pxl has been rock solid since the update (so far - fingers crossed).


----------



## keenanSR

slowbiscuit said:


> Have seen two spontaneous reboots on video playback so far, one on main Roamio and another on a Mini. Not a good sign.


I had about 5 reboots a few days ago but nothing since. It was right after RC24 came down but it seems to have "settled down" now. Roamio Pro.


----------



## JACKASTOR

ClearToLand said:


> Thanks for the reply - sorry for the delay in responding. I initially read it on my tablet and I DO NOT "One-Finger" type replies from my tablet so...
> 
> That's a relatively "High Powered NUC" you have there (don't say that over telephone lines  ).
> 
> Since I just bought my first NAS(es), and I just (*FINALLY*) started using Plex, I'm striving for either "Direct Play" or "Direct Stream" and attempting to do any transcoding (or moving the Moov Atom), if necessary, ONCE - before saving the file to my Plex Server. I bought two NASes (both J1800 Celerons w/ 2GB RAM expandable to 4GB - one is 2-Bay, one is 4-Bay) and a refurb HP Elite 8300 w/ i5-3470 (for transcoding) all for the price of ONE BRIX (a bit over $400) - "Different Strokes for Different Folks"...
> 
> The TiVo (I have 3 Series 5 Roamios), surprisingly to me (I didn't do enough 'Homework'  ), is NOT a good Plex Client, with its 720p/4Mbps restriction, so I'm currently playing with my:
> 
> Win 7 laptop
> LG Blu Ray Player
> Patriot PBO Media Streamer
> Roku Premiere+ (still in its box)
> What do you use for Plex Clients?


Me personally never had luck with refurbs! But you still gots more than me.


----------



## sharkster

just4tivo said:


> You have Bolts so the angle of the chassis might slow down the transfer speed. The Roamio chassis are more linear.
> 
> I transferred a 1/2 hour SD show @ 22.22 Mb/sec in 17 minutes and then repeated the same transfer successfully.


Yeah, but, my Bolts were transferring just fine before the update. I'm pretty sure you know way more than I do about this kind of stuff but I cannot imagine that the shape of the unit would be able to impede the networking. Well, especially since they both used to transfer fast and MRV also worked perfectly up until the update. Nothing else changed.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> That's so sad. A pair of basic Roamio units, using their internal wireless, can transfer an HD 5.71GB, 62 minute program in 18 minutes. That sucks, but I never do that. Wired I get 94Mbps. This is not the thread for this problem, but I will be happy to help if you start something in the Bolt or Help forum. I'm not afraid of wireless.


Oh, I know. Right up until the minute I started getting the update that was what I was getting, too. That's why I'm convinced that the current update is THE thing that caused the problem.


----------



## just4tivo

sharkster said:


> Yeah, but, my Bolts were transferring just fine before the update. I'm pretty sure you know way more than I do about this kind of stuff but I cannot imagine that the shape of the unit would be able to impede the networking. Well, especially since they both used to transfer fast and MRV also worked perfectly up until the update. Nothing else changed.


The shape has no effect on anything except where you can place the unit.

An unsuccessful attempt @ humor... arr, arr, arr.


----------



## just4tivo

sharkster said:


> Oh, I know. Right up until the minute I started getting the update that was what I was getting, too. That's why I'm convinced that the current update is THE thing that caused the problem.


Might be that the engineers are paying the most attention to the largest hardware base having problems and then will address the next largest. I expect there are more Roamios out there than Bolts..

Try this... shut down both Bolts.
Disconnect EVERY cable connected to each one.
Let both Bolts sit untethered by ANY cable for 10 minutes.
Hook all the cables back up on Both Bolts, power cable last and let them boot up.

See if that improves your transfer speed.

Keep emailing them and commenting on your original case to let them know the problem is not resolved.


----------



## sharkster

just4tivo said:


> The shape has no effect on anything except where you can place the unit.
> 
> An unsuccessful attempt @ humor... arr, arr, arr.


D'oh! Oh man, I'm sorry. I thought - WTF? LMAO I'm an idiot. I'm overcome with stress lately and the heat isn't helping. I hate summer so much.

I tried one thing, out of the blue, that might help since the update screwed up my Tivo to Tivo communication - I had an old cable from way back when I had my Series 2 machines. Had a guy come to my house and go under the house to string a cable with which I could hook the Tivos to each other. Not wanting holes (for bugs to come into my house), I just left them there after I had no further use for them.

I hooked the Tivos together (not ethernet to the modem/router, just Tivo to Tivo) and set out to do a test transfer. Odd thing - about 5.5 minutes later my modem started going weird and twice so far I lost not only internet but the ability to tune to channels on the tv.

The good part - when I checked after 5.5 minutes that one hour 1080 HD show had finished transferring.

This just seems like a weird coincidence to me, as I cannot imagine hooking the Tivos together would freak out my modem so I don't know what the heck. Just hoping it stops. Only me...I swear.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> This just seems like a weird coincidence to me, as I cannot imagine hooking the Tivos together would freak out my modem so I don't know what the heck. Just hoping it stops. Only me...I swear.


Things are always happening. You can't know what might have happened at the same time as the update. This is my ISP's web site to track problems: PenTeleData S.M.A.R.T. Ticket System Overview Screen. Logged in as Guest

I monitor it, but most changes are done Tuesday to Thursday. I check my modem logs, my router logs and run a speed test daily. But I have a lot of free time.

What was the transfer rate? Check Network Settings, Network Troubleshooting, Transfer History.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> Things are always happening. You can't know what might have happened at the same time as the update. This is my ISP's web site to track problems: PenTeleData S.M.A.R.T. Ticket System Overview Screen. Logged in as Guest
> 
> I monitor it, but most changes are done Tuesday to Thursday. I check my modem logs, my router logs and run a speed test daily. But I have a lot of free time.


Thanks, Joe, and sorry for more seemingly OT on this thread. But I really, honestly, believe that my problems are because of the 7.2 update. I shall abstain again, but I got kind of excited about not being the only one who has this problem since the update. Meekly backing out.  You are always so helpful and I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Thanks, Joe, and sorry for more seemingly OT on this thread. But I really, honestly, believe that my problems are because of the 7.2 update. I shall abstain again, but I got kind of excited about not being the only one who has this problem since the update. Meekly backing out.  You are always so helpful and I sincerely appreciate it.


Thanks. I added to my post to get your transfer rate.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> Things are always happening. You can't know what might have happened at the same time as the update. This is my ISP's web site to track problems: PenTeleData S.M.A.R.T. Ticket System Overview Screen. Logged in as Guest
> 
> I monitor it, but most changes are done Tuesday to Thursday. I check my modem logs, my router logs and run a speed test daily. But I have a lot of free time.
> 
> What was the transfer rate? Check Network Settings, Network Troubleshooting, Transfer History.


On the one I just did, after wiring the Tivos together, it says *[93.91Mb/s]*. Not knowing nearly enough about this area I can only assume that's good because it took less than 6 minutes to move that 1hr 1080HD show. 

PS: Noticed earlier than now it says 'on' for BOTH ethernet and wireless. I know that's because I wired them, obviously but wondering - Is that ok?


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> On the one I just did, after wiring the Tivos together, it says *[93.91Mb/s]*. Not knowing nearly enough about this area I can only assume that's good because it took less than 6 minutes to move that 1hr 1080HD show.
> 
> PS: Noticed earlier than now it says 'on' for BOTH ethernet and wireless. I know that's because I wired them, obviously but wondering - Is that ok?


It can't be done on a Roamio, but I don't know about a Bolt. If you try wireless and have Ethernet connected it gives you an error. If you are wireless and plug in a Ethernet cable, it switches. BTW, that bit rate is good for a 100Mbps port. I thought a Bolt was 1Gbps.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Any one have a green screen of death on their tivo after the rc24 update?


----------



## aaronwt

JoeKustra said:


> It can't be done on a Roamio, but I don't know about a Bolt. If you try wireless and have Ethernet connected it gives you an error. If you are wireless and plug in a Ethernet cable, it switches. BTW, that bit rate is good for a 100Mbps port. I thought a Bolt was 1Gbps.


Yes. Bolt to Bolt transfers can see speeds as high as 500mbps under the right conditions.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthAlabama

aaronwt said:


> Yes. Bolt to Bolt transfers can see speeds as high as 500mbps under the right conditions.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


my cisco-linksys wireless bridge regularly clocks itself at 300mbps.


----------



## JandS

We just noticed that on our Roamio Pro on rc24, the ticker that usually tells us how long the show is, and how far along we are in it, is only displaying how far along we are (e.g. 16 min), no indicator on the far right that the show is 30 min total.

This is watching a live TV that is also being recorded through a one pass, CBS national news 6pm, KIRO.

Just changed to local news at 6:30 (also a one pass recording) and the ticker is fine again, showing "30 min" in the far right.


----------



## moonscape

Have this now on all 3 boxes and also don't like the stark white and electric blue. But while I adjust to that, am am having trouble finding stuff. Have they done away with battery level on remote? Can't find hard drive size and usage - both those used to be in Account or Settings (can't remember what it was called).

Yesterday had a weird glitch in that the playback and sound of a show I was watching wouldn't stop when I went to My Shows. Only way I could get it to stop was to start another program. A reboot fixed it. Hopefully that doesn't come back.

Don't know if this is due to update, but transferring shows isn't working. I'm wi-fi, but still could transfer 90% of the time. Now, a show starts, but within a couple/few minutes stops, either because the boxes lost connection or just ... because.


----------



## HerronScott

moonscape said:


> Have this now on all 3 boxes and also don't like the stark white and electric blue. But while I adjust to that, am am having trouble finding stuff. Have they done away with battery level on remote? Can't find hard drive size and usage - both those used to be in Account or Settings (can't remember what it was called).


You are looking for the System Information page which is now under Settings & Messages - Help - Account & System Info - System Information.



moonscape said:


> Don't know if this is due to update, but transferring shows isn't working. I'm wi-fi, but still could transfer 90% of the time. Now, a show starts, but within a couple/few minutes stops, either because the boxes lost connection or just ... because.


Another person has reported issues transferring shows after the update on wireless (but she just tested on wireless and it worked). Check out sharkster's posts a few up from this.

Scott


----------



## Sparky1234

Anyone else seeing this?

SM: When you select play all in a folder SM no longer works.


----------



## jcthorne

ClearToLand said:


> *YOUR SIG:* "*PLEX running with a 86TB Synology 1511 NAS....serving up the world.*"
> 
> In what container / a|v codecs / amount of compression are you saving shows on your Plex Server?
> What are you using for Plex Clients?
> Are you "Direct Play" and/or "Direct Streaming" or "Transcoding-on-the-Fly"?
> Connect or Extend?
> 
> I have three SiliconDust HDHR3-US (Dual Tuner) that were running under Vista WMC "*Before Rovi*" (and the Guide Data ended  ). When my health went downhill, TiVo was the easy way out ("Before", I was running 3 ReplayTV 5XXXs w/ 3 Magnavox ATSC DVRs for the ClearQAM and 1 Win7 laptop HTPC w/ Hauppauge PVR-1212 using WinTV for the 'scrambled' QAM) but I was looking into NextPVR (for the non-premium channels and/or OTA). You need to buy Plex Pass in order to use the DVR feature, no? I haven't yet researched if it is better ($$$) than running something like NextPVR w/ Schedules Direct *OR* just plain running Win7 WMC w/ EPG123 and somehow dealing with the .WTV files. With the PVR-1212 (and its built-in H.264 hardware encoder), I was saving .TS files with AC-3 5 CH. My 'ancient' Patriot PBO Media Streamer can easily deal with them via a Network Share but so far I can't get it to be a Plex Client via uPnP (I saw the Plex directory layout ONCE, but, didn't know how / why it worked and now can't reproduce it  ). My Win7 laptop, thus far, is the EASIEST Plex Client to get working. But I haven't tried / figured out getting my "New-in-the-Box" Rosewill WMC Remote working for skipping forward / backward / etc... You can't watch TV *WITHOUT* the ability to "Instant Replay" something you didn't catch the first time.
> 
> I just bought my first (two) NAS units (J1800 Celerons w/ 2GB RAM expandable to 4GB; one is 2-bay, one is 4-bay). I'm running Plex Server on the 2-bay now which, according to the Plex Server NAS spreadsheet / table, *SHOULD* be able to handle 720p transcoding but, alas, the TiVo Plex Client itself can't handle anything over 720p/4Mbps so I'm researching how to run pyTiVo on the NAS *IF* it can handle it (it already has Python - 2.7 IIRC). Many shows that I record are "Watch-N-Delete" so there's no pressing need, IMO, to go through Handbrake / ffmpeg to compress them. I *DO* like the Plex Server for movies that I intend to keep though. After finding out about the 'preferred' H.264 & AAC 2 CH codecs for MP4 (i'm still researching adding AC-3 5 CH as a 2nd audio track via ffmpeg), along with the darn 'Moov Atom' problem, I 'think' that I'm coming up with a 'workflow'.
> 
> I've seen your TCF ID in several of the older Plex threads - I haven't had the time to read too many (building / re-building multiple new / old desktops and laptops while also learning how the NAS works while still having to schedule surgery) but - can you recommend any "Chock-Full-of-Good-Plex-Beginner-Info" threads?  Does it sound like I'm heading in the right direction at least?
> 
> Thanks!


For clients, we use the Tivo Bolt in the home theater and we have a couple amazon fire devices here and in our vacation home in Colorado. Been running Plex for a while now so the DVR capability would be an addition. Already have a plex pass lifetime licence and a plex cloud sever running. On the Bolt, the plex client handles 1080p at better than 20Mbps. I store all video on the server in mp4 format, mostly 1080p, h.264 level 4.1 and an AC3 5.1 audio track when available. These files direct play to both the amazon fire and Bolt clients.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Gsod. Fixed hdd failure.... not sure why though it was a 1tb Seagate black drive. It's just strange it dies days after the update. Interesting note the original hdd was put back in and I noticed the tivo was still the latest software


----------



## UCLABB

JACKASTOR said:


> Gsod. Fixed hdd failure.... not sure why though it was a 1tb Seagate black drive. It's just strange it dies days after the update. Interesting note the original hdd was put back in and I noticed the tivo was still the latest software


Starting with the Roamio, the software is on the board, not on the hdd. That's why you can simply slip in a new hdd and off you go.


----------



## atscntsc

Anyone else still waiting for their Tivo to update to 20.7.2 RC24? My Roamio OTA is currently on 20.7.1.RC14-USA-6-846. The other Tivos on my home network (Roamio Plus, 1st generation Mini, and 2nd generation Mini) were all updated to 20.7.2 last week. In case it matters, my Roamio OTA participated in the Mavrik beta program and I think that is how it ended up on 20.7.1.RC14


----------



## NorthAlabama

atscntsc said:


> Anyone else still waiting for their Tivo to update to 20.7.2 RC24? My Roamio OTA is currently on 20.7.1.RC14-USA-6-846. The other Tivos on my home network (Roamio Plus, 1st generation Mini, and 2nd generation Mini) were all updated to 20.7.2 last week. In case it matters, my Roamio OTA participated in the Maverick beta program and I think that is how it ended up on 20.7.1.RC14


you need to call tivo tech support.


----------



## IraF

samccfl99 said:


> Meaning back button that goes back 8 or 15 seconds. Do you have a Roamio? It is still there on RC24 and I got RC24 on my Mini also this morning and it is the same or worse. Like I said, it does not always happen, but it does alot. Try going out and back into the recording. I had that the other day on a local station which is still MPEG-2.


Thanks for clarification. I have a Bolt. Interesting you get it with MPEG-2, suggesting my hypothesis is irrelevance.

For me, nothing fixes the audio sync problem - forward, rewind, pause, instant replay, exit and re-enter, reboot, or stand on my head . TiVo is not decoding the video/audio properly. While I have mental trouble observing this clearly, I am 99% sure the video is ahead of the audio, which I believe is the opposite of typical audio sync problems. My AV receiver has a sync correction setting that lets me delay the audio by up to 400 ms, but not delay video. (I keep it at zero.)


----------



## IraF

Mikeguy said:


> Except that, in doing whatever TiVo did to bring the other boxes ~ in line with the Bolt, it affected the Bolt as well, adding in glitches (e.g. some QuickMode sync issues; some box slow-down (just had this happen to me today, with my Bolt lagging behind remote key presses by multiple seconds, and then catching up all at once, similar to what can happen on a Windows PC--perhaps the box's processor was occupied in other tasks, and hopefully, a 1-time occurrence)).


Ah yes - the remote lag problem! I had been complaining about that extensively a few months ago. I eventually noticed that at least part of the problem was the remote briefly switching to IR (red light on remote) from RF (amber light on remote). A hard reboot (unplug the TiVo, wait, then plug it back in) would fix the problem.

So: yes, the problem is now back BIG TIME, and till I saw this post of yours I did not connect it with RC24. I just thought "well, this problem pops up from time to time." Rebooting is NOT helping this time.

Mostly it seems this time to be all about dropping the RF connection. Sometimes just moving the remote will reestablish RF. And it seems if I make sure to point the remote at the TiVo, the TiVo will respond whether it gets IR or RF. So the problem is most evident if the remote is not pointed towards the TiVo when it switches to IR.

That can explain the TiVo not registering the remote keypress, but doesn't explain the lag entirely. It seems that there are times when the remote buffers the keypresses and may send out multiple at once; like if you press it twice, the first may be ignored briefly, then flushed out with the second. But if you wait long enough, sometimes the first keypress is entirely lost. There are timing problems here resulting in multiple variations of the symptoms, but I think what may be the common denominator could be simply the intermittent loss of RF connectivity.

And this has gotten much worse with RC24.


----------



## IraF

samccfl99 said:


> Not sure what freeze actually means. Comcast in S Fla here, Roamio Pro. I have seen on mpeg-4 using QM and coming out of a FF that _Sometimes (rarely)_ the audio is muted for a few seconds while video still plays. That actually started in 20.7.1...


Sheesh, here is another thing that started for me just recently but I didn't associated it with a TiVo software update. In fact, I thought it was my imagination.

I can't narrow what it is that I do, whether it's return to play from FF or from REW or from Instant Replay, but when I do, the video can play while the audio is muted. Most of the time, this doesn't happen. When it does, I'm damned confused - did I press the mute button? Obviously I have to rewind to replay the missed content.


----------



## IraF

bbb3o said:


> Received the update 2 days ago on my Roamio.
> Quick Mode is definitely now out of sync. Was fine previously.
> 
> Also, the screen layout for "My Shows" really sucks. The center section (the actual list of shows) is now too narrow, and just poorly spaced. All titles are now ridiculously truncated if they contain anything more than a dozen and a half characters. To make matters worse, highlighting one of the titles displays even more truncated "Info" in the righthand section, and no longer lists the time length of the program.
> FRUSTRATING.
> 
> How does one report these "mistakes" to TiVo?


The user interface for program information is maddeningly inconsistent - nothing new, this has been true since I got my Bolt.

I tried to make a list, but it was too difficult.

Basically, though, when comparing the information in the main panel and right-side panel of My Shows and To Do List, what you find is various pieces of information scattered about in different places. So sometimes inside the right-hand box you'll see season and episode, with a description under it; and sometimes you'll see date, time and channel, with program length under it. And in several cases - different combinations.

So to see season and episode information, sometimes you look inside the right-hand box and sometimes you look in the details at the upper left in blue. All other information is also moved around depending on what list you are reviewing.

If there is some logic behind TiVo's choices, it escapes me. Maybe it has something to do with trying to integrate cable and streaming channel program information.

I'm just used to poking around till I find what I want. I'm sure not going to try to remember their rules.


----------



## Sparky1234

Anyone else seeing this?

SM: When you select play all in a folder SM no longer works.


----------



## Sixto

IraF said:


> Ah yes - the remote lag problem! ...


I had zero remote control issues prior to RC24.

Now, with a Slide Pro remote, on a Bolt+, it continually misses key presses in RF mode. In IR mode, all is fine.

I can recreate this problem on two different Bolt+'s, with two different Slide Pro remotes, in RF mode.

It's as simple as just continuing to press the UP button, 10-20 times in a row, it will always miss a few presses. I can look at the yellow light on the remote, and the corresponding light on the Bolt+. Just continue to press slowly and you can be sure to see a missed button press.

All is fine in IR mode, it's only in RF mode that there's a problem on RC24. Very easy to recreate.

VERY frustrating.


----------



## slowbiscuit

My original Slide still works fine in RF (or Bluetooth, can't remember what it is) mode with my Roamio after this update. Occasional double key presses and all, which is the remote's fault not the Tivo's and has been doing it since I got it.

Hasn't missed or had delayed response to key presses, in other words.


----------



## aaronwt

Sparky1234 said:


> Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> SM: When you select play all in a folder SM no longer works.


I just tried it on two Bolts with RC24. It is still working fine on both of them. They will still play all shows in a folder. And when each one starts it shows for example, 1 of 7, 2 of 7, 3 of 7 etc. 
It still works from local folders and when streaming from another TiVo, Bolt and Roamio.


----------



## worachj

IraF said:


> Ah yes - the remote lag problem! I had been complaining about that extensively a few months ago. I eventually noticed that at least part of the problem was the remote briefly switching to IR (red light on remote) from RF (amber light on remote). A hard reboot (unplug the TiVo, wait, then plug it back in) would fix the problem.
> 
> So: yes, the problem is now back BIG TIME, and till I saw this post of yours I did not connect it with RC24. I just thought "well, this problem pops up from time to time." Rebooting is NOT helping this time.
> 
> Mostly it seems this time to be all about dropping the RF connection. Sometimes just moving the remote will reestablish RF. And it seems if I make sure to point the remote at the TiVo, the TiVo will respond whether it gets IR or RF. So the problem is most evident if the remote is not pointed towards the TiVo when it switches to IR.
> 
> That can explain the TiVo not registering the remote keypress, but doesn't explain the lag entirely. It seems that there are times when the remote buffers the keypresses and may send out multiple at once; like if you press it twice, the first may be ignored briefly, then flushed out with the second. But if you wait long enough, sometimes the first keypress is entirely lost. There are timing problems here resulting in multiple variations of the symptoms, but I think what may be the common denominator could be simply the intermittent loss of RF connectivity.
> 
> And this has gotten much worse with RC24.


I have the same problems, just like you stated. My remote is set to use RF. Sometimes the remote sends commands in IR. Its usually my first two presses on the remote that gets sent in IR and then all the following ones will be sent using RF. Because of line of sight problems IR commands are ignored by my TiVo so it misses remote commands.

Started for me with RC22 and got much worse with RC24.


----------



## Sixto

slowbiscuit said:


> My original Slide still works fine in RF (or Bluetooth, can't remember what it is) mode with my Roamio after this update. Occasional double key presses and all, which is the remote's fault not the Tivo's and has been doing it since I got it.
> 
> Hasn't missed or had delayed response to key presses, in other words.


I've not been able to recreate the RC24 RF missing button press issue on the Roamio or the Mini, just Slide in RF on the Bolt+. Haven't tried Slide on Roamio or Mini, have standard remote in RF on Roamio & Mini (with dongle), Slide on Bolt+'s.


----------



## sharkster

Interesting stuff about remote problems since update. 99% of it is over my head, but I have definitely begun to have problems with the remote since the update. Often, no matter where, when I am scrolling on a page it won't do anything then it will rapidly scroll several lines downm even though I only hit it once.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Interesting stuff about remote problems since update. 99% of it is over my head, but I have definitely begun to have problems with the remote since the update. Often, no matter where, when I am scrolling on a page it won't do anything then it will rapidly scroll several lines downm even though I only hit it once.


I have one remote that "stutters" like you describe. I have one remote that drops into IR mode due to interference. No change since last year.


----------



## TonyD79

IraF said:


> The user interface for program information is maddeningly inconsistent - nothing new, this has been true since I got my Bolt.
> 
> I tried to make a list, but it was too difficult.
> 
> Basically, though, when comparing the information in the main panel and right-side panel of My Shows and To Do List, what you find is various pieces of information scattered about in different places. So sometimes inside the right-hand box you'll see season and episode, with a description under it; and sometimes you'll see date, time and channel, with program length under it. And in several cases - different combinations.
> 
> So to see season and episode information, sometimes you look inside the right-hand box and sometimes you look in the details at the upper left in blue. All other information is also moved around depending on what list you are reviewing.
> 
> If there is some logic behind TiVo's choices, it escapes me. Maybe it has something to do with trying to integrate cable and streaming channel program information.
> 
> I'm just used to poking around till I find what I want. I'm sure not going to try to remember their rules.


There are a ton of inconsistencies in the interface that are annoying. It is very hard to get program length and the one that drives me up a tree is that selecting the first dot in the info screen while watching a live program brings up information on the program and options. When doing the same watching a recording, nothing at all happens. If you want to "explore this show" you have to go back to the playlist for a recording.

Just silly stuff.


----------



## JACKASTOR

sharkster said:


> Interesting stuff about remote problems since update. 99% of it is over my head, but I have definitely begun to have problems with the remote since the update. Often, no matter where, when I am scrolling on a page it won't do anything then it will rapidly scroll several lines downm even though I only hit it once.


Definitely had this issue. A reboot has seemed to resolve the issue for me on my bolt!


----------



## sharkster

Thanks, Jack. I'll try that next time I can. It's been restarted (by me) a few times, for other reasons, since the update but maybe the next one will be the charm.


----------



## JACKASTOR

sharkster said:


> Thanks, Jack. I'll try that next time I can. It's been restarted (by me) a few times, for other reasons, since the update but maybe the next one will be the charm.


Hope so. But I did have one major issue. My 1tb drive failed shortly after the update. It never recovered.


----------



## sharkster

JACKASTOR said:


> Hope so. But I did have one major issue. My 1tb drive failed shortly after the update. It never recovered.


Well, that sucks. I just have the basic 500GB Bolts and I haven't done any changes or anything so one of the things I hope for is that they last a long time. One is a yr & half old and the other one is just a few months old. Both were just absolutely perfect (aside from the stupid Rovi guide data issues) until the update and now I have some issues, but nothing (AFAIK) HD related.

Sorry that happened.


----------



## Mikeguy

Sixto said:


> I had zero remote control issues prior to RC24.
> 
> Now, with a Slide Pro remote, on a Bolt+, it continually misses key presses in RF mode. In IR mode, all is fine.
> 
> I can recreate this problem on two different Bolt+'s, with two different Slide Pro remotes, in RF mode.
> 
> It's as simple as just continuing to press the UP button, 10-20 times in a row, it will always miss a few presses. I can look at the yellow light on the remote, and the corresponding light on the Bolt+. Just continue to press slowly and you can be sure to see a missed button press.
> 
> All is fine in IR mode, it's only in RF mode that there's a problem on RC24. Very easy to recreate.
> 
> VERY frustrating.


I will get this, and always have with the Bolt, if I'm watching a show and press the 30-second skip button quickly a few times in a row (such as, to skip over commercials). If, however, I press the skip button a bit more slowly, everything is fine. Irritating (it shouldn't be happening--the remote typically works so well), and I wish this was fixed, but live-able.


----------



## Mikeguy

IraF said:


> Ah yes - the remote lag problem! I had been complaining about that extensively a few months ago. I eventually noticed that at least part of the problem was the remote briefly switching to IR (red light on remote) from RF (amber light on remote). A hard reboot (unplug the TiVo, wait, then plug it back in) would fix the problem.
> 
> So: yes, the problem is now back BIG TIME, and till I saw this post of yours I did not connect it with RC24. I just thought "well, this problem pops up from time to time." Rebooting is NOT helping this time.
> 
> Mostly it seems this time to be all about dropping the RF connection. Sometimes just moving the remote will reestablish RF. And it seems if I make sure to point the remote at the TiVo, the TiVo will respond whether it gets IR or RF. So the problem is most evident if the remote is not pointed towards the TiVo when it switches to IR.
> 
> That can explain the TiVo not registering the remote keypress, but doesn't explain the lag entirely. It seems that there are times when the remote buffers the keypresses and may send out multiple at once; like if you press it twice, the first may be ignored briefly, then flushed out with the second. But if you wait long enough, sometimes the first keypress is entirely lost. There are timing problems here resulting in multiple variations of the symptoms, but I think what may be the common denominator could be simply the intermittent loss of RF connectivity.
> 
> And this has gotten much worse with RC24.


Fortunately for me, this issue has only happened a few times, when the update first came--it almost felt like the update needed to "settle in" (which seemingly makes no sense). It was odd--similar to the behavior on my PC when it is involved in other labor-intensive tasks.


----------



## JACKASTOR

sharkster said:


> Well, that sucks. I just have the basic 500GB Bolts and I haven't done any changes or anything so one of the things I hope for is that they last a long time. One is a yr & half old and the other one is just a few months old. Both were just absolutely perfect (aside from the stupid Rovi guide data issues) until the update and now I have some issues, but nothing (AFAIK) HD related.
> 
> Sorry that happened.


Yeah the guide data is wrong once again. AHS CULT IS BEING listED as AHS HOTEL. BUT as new shows


----------



## sharkster

JACKASTOR said:


> Yeah the guide data is wrong once again. AHS CULT IS BEING listED as AHS HOTEL. BUT as new shows


Oh I better check - mine still says 'Cult'. Just within the last couple of days I started the Pass for this new season, so I had to check to make sure it still says the same thing.

There seems to be no limit to the weird guide data crap we get these days. SMH


----------



## mkrsw

i have a roamio pro / 4 mini setup that's been flawless. came home from vacation; all 5 boxes were updated, and now none of them can hang on to a ip address on my wired ethernet network. help!!!


----------



## JoeKustra

mkrsw said:


> i have a roamio pro / 4 mini setup that's been flawless. came home from vacation; all 5 boxes were updated, and now none of them can hang on to a ip address on my wired ethernet network. help!!!


Step 1: Power down all units including the router. Step 2: power up the router, wait unit it's finished. Step 3: Power up the Roamio, wait until it's finished. Step 4: power up the Mini units. Step 5: see if it now works.

I would ask what "hang on to an IP address" means, but do the easy stuff first.


----------



## ericr74

Since the update, my Roamio Pro keeps garbling audio or having the audio cut out repeatedly. It doesn't always happen, but when I use the jump back button the problem either disappears or doesn't happen at the same time.


----------



## lpwcomp

JACKASTOR said:


> Yeah the guide data is wrong once again. AHS CULT IS BEING listED as AHS HOTEL. BUT as new shows





sharkster said:


> Oh I better check - mine still says 'Cult'. Just within the last couple of days I started the Pass for this new season, so I had to check to make sure it still says the same thing.
> 
> There seems to be no limit to the weird guide data crap we get these days. SMH


Mine says "Cult" as well and I never saw it say "Hotel". Well, ,except for when it *was* "Hotel" of course.


----------



## JACKASTOR

lpwcomp said:


> Mine says "Cult" as well and I never saw it say "Hotel". Well, ,except for when it *was* "Hotel" of course.


Yeah. It's strange for sure. Not happy but I know of it so can be prepared via a manual recording.


----------



## davidscarter

ericr74 said:


> Since the update, my Roamio Pro keeps garbling audio or having the audio cut out repeatedly. It doesn't always happen, but when I use the jump back button the problem either disappears or doesn't happen at the same time.


Sounds like the old Dolby Audio problem. Try going in to Audio & Video Settings -> Dolby Audio and change it to "PCM Only (No Dolby Audio)".

(It is possible that you had it set this way before, but the new software + restart reset this for some reason...)


----------



## just4tivo

New problem since 20.7.2 RC14...

For the first time since I've had my two Roamios a Roamio has failed to record a show setup with a One Pass.

Was cruising the guide and notices that Lethal Weapon was not tagged to record even though the 1P is set to record EVERY episode old and new.


----------



## ericr74

davidscarter said:


> Sounds like the old Dolby Audio problem. Try going in to Audio & Video Settings -> Dolby Audio and change it to "PCM Only (No Dolby Audio)".
> 
> (It is possible that you had it set this way before, but the new software + restart reset this for some reason...)


Does this mean I can't use Dolby audio any more?


----------



## davidscarter

ericr74 said:


> Does this mean I can't use Dolby audio any more?


If that fixes the issue, then you'll need to decide between Dolby Audio with occasional sound drop-outs, or no Dolby Audio and no sound issues.


----------



## tonyquan

atscntsc said:


> Anyone else still waiting for their Tivo to update to 20.7.2 RC24? My Roamio OTA is currently on 20.7.1.RC14-USA-6-846. The other Tivos on my home network (Roamio Plus, 1st generation Mini, and 2nd generation Mini) were all updated to 20.7.2 last week. In case it matters, my Roamio OTA participated in the Maverick beta program and I think that is how it ended up on 20.7.1.RC14


My Roamio OTA is stuck on the same release. I asked TiVo support to queue me up for the update, according to them it should happen in 72 hours. Will advise if it does.


----------



## ericr74

davidscarter said:


> If that fixes the issue, then you'll need to decide between Dolby Audio with occasional sound drop-outs, or no Dolby Audio and no sound issues.


Do you know if this is a known issue in this release? Are there any signs TiVo is working on it?


----------



## morac

just4tivo said:


> New problem since 20.7.2 RC14...
> 
> For the first time since I've had my two Roamios a Roamio has failed to record a show setup with a One Pass.
> 
> Was cruising the guide and notices that Lethal Weapon was not tagged to record even though the 1P is set to record EVERY episode old and new.


Sounds exactly like the issue I had this past weekend where a OnePass failed to record, but never listed why.


----------



## webminster

Anyone else having any issues with their box (in my case, Bolt+) being more sluggish and erratic? Since the update and restart, I've had a lot of problems with sluggishness to respond to (infrared) remote, and extra jumps on the menu. Also had a lot of blue spinners lately. Remote seems good, new batteries, Internet connection seems fine.


----------



## JoeKustra

ericr74 said:


> Do you know if this is a known issue in this release? Are there any signs TiVo is working on it?


Unlikely. This thread is quite old: Odd Audio Dropouts

I find it to be very hardware dependent. I have one or two a day. One Roamio feeds AVR and one direct to TV. No difference.


----------



## Sparky1234

aaronwt said:


> I just tried it on two Bolts with RC24. It is still working fine on both of them. They will still play all shows in a folder. And when each one starts it shows for example, 1 of 7, 2 of 7, 3 of 7 etc.
> It still works from local folders and when streaming from another TiVo, Bolt and Roamio.


Thanks!


----------



## schatham

Check your season passes. Since the update I have a few season passes stop recording. I only noticed last night, the update was about a week ago.

The old season pass does not even see the upcoming shows in view upcoming. I had to make new season passes and now have 2 separate season passes and 2 folders since I have some shows not watched yet in the old folder.

This is similar to the Rovi guide update.


----------



## keenanSR

JoeKustra said:


> Unlikely. This thread is quite old: Odd Audio Dropouts
> 
> I find it to be very hardware dependent. I have one or two a day. One Roamio feeds AVR and one direct to TV. No difference.


I'm pretty sure this problem is due to buggy code or buggy audio chip decoding firmware where if the device sees a signal that is just mangled enough it will choke on the decoding. A second go at it can and as we've seen can often decode it correctly. I have a Silicon Dust network cable tuner that never, ever has this audio decoding problem and it's getting the exact same signal the TiVo is. It's unquestionably a fault in the TiVo software/firmware/hardware. I think when it started to appear was probably when they changed something in coding or a chip firmware to fix some other problem they deemed more important and that may be why it's never been fixed and probably won't ever be fixed.


----------



## JoeKustra

keenanSR said:


> I'm pretty sure this problem is due to buggy code or buggy audio chip decoding firmware where if the device sees a signal that is just mangled enough it will choke on the decoding. A second go at it can and as we've seen can often decode it correctly. I have a Silicon Dust network cable tuner that never, ever has this audio decoding problem and it's getting the exact same signal the TiVo is. It's unquestionably a fault in the TiVo software/firmware/hardware. I think when it started to appear was probably when they changed something in coding or a chip firmware to fix some other problem they deemed more important and that may be why it's never been fixed and probably won't ever be fixed.


I don't see it ever getting better. At one time it was much worse, but there was an update that reduced the lag going from live TV to TiVo Central. That made the dropouts much better with few if any now causing the LED indicator on my AVR to blink. Either TiVo is using a crappy Dolby decoder chip, or they are programming it wrong.


----------



## keenanSR

JoeKustra said:


> I don't see it ever getting better. At one time it was much worse, but there was an update that reduced the lag going from live TV to TiVo Central. That made the dropouts much better with few if any now causing the LED indicator on my AVR to blink. Either TiVo is using a crappy Dolby decoder chip, or they are programming it wrong.


Yep, I agree completely.


----------



## Mikeguy

webminster said:


> Anyone else having any issues with their box (in my case, Bolt+) being more sluggish and erratic? Since the update and restart, I've had a lot of problems with sluggishness to respond to (infrared) remote, and extra jumps on the menu. Also had a lot of blue spinners lately. Remote seems good, new batteries, Internet connection seems fine.


Yep, have had this since the update, as if the box was taxed with other tasks and needed seconds to respond, and then would catch up all at once. It seems to have stabilized, however.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Holy crap. Netflix is now causing my tivo to reboot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoamioJeff

JACKASTOR said:


> Holy crap. Netflix is now causing my tivo to reboot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Repeatedly? How often?

If it's a rare event, I would not worry about it. Mine has done that maybe once every six months. These things are, after all, computers. And computers crash.

If, however, it's happening frequently, you may have a hardware issue.


----------



## mattack

I remembered another problem.. and I think (but am not positive) that it's new to the very newest update.

So a while ago, we got channels in the 1000s. Many if not all are 'just' duplicates of lower numbered channels. (e.g. I know my OTA HD channels are in the low 700s, and also now have 1xyz versions). For some I remember the lower #ed versions, so haven't bothered deleting one set entirely.

so now Explore/Upcoming and View Upcoming (similar but have slightly different UIs), and even sometimes the To Do list, show duplicates... and I even saw the same show (World News Now) recorded twice yesterday, and not one of them as a suggestion (which has happened too).

e.g. some channel is 35 (SD version), 700 and 1000 (HD versions). Explore/View Upcoming on that channel will now _SOMETIMES_ show:
Episode 35
Episode 700
Episode 1000

but if you enter the specific episode, I think it shows the proper channel #.

So I think my workaround is to go remove duplicates at some point (for the channels I happen to remember the #, I will probably still leave the lower #ed one there, though I realize if they remove the lower one I may miss recordings).


----------



## JACKASTOR

RoamioJeff said:


> Repeatedly? How often?
> 
> If it's a rare event, I would not worry about it. Mine has done that maybe once every six months. These things are, after all, computers. And computers crash.
> 
> If, however, it's happening frequently, you may have a hardware issue.


I doubt very much a hardware issue.


----------



## RoamioJeff

JACKASTOR said:


> I doubt very much a hardware issue.


Again, what is the frequency?


----------



## shwru980r

webminster said:


> Anyone else having any issues with their box (in my case, Bolt+) being more sluggish and erratic? Since the update and restart, I've had a lot of problems with sluggishness to respond to (infrared) remote, and extra jumps on the menu. Also had a lot of blue spinners lately. Remote seems good, new batteries, Internet connection seems fine.


I noticed a blue spinner one time and a blank list another time momentarily when clicking on a group folder to see the list of shows.


----------



## IraF

TonyD79 said:


> There are a ton of inconsistencies in the interface that are annoying. It is very hard to get program length and the one that drives me up a tree is that selecting the first dot in the info screen while watching a live program brings up information on the program and options. When doing the same watching a recording, nothing at all happens. If you want to "explore this show" you have to go back to the playlist for a recording.
> 
> Just silly stuff.


I think what you mean is when the description of a recorded program is truncated ("..."), then the only way to see the full description of it is to select the program in My Shows, and then press the Info button. And you can't get to that full information at all during playback.

So here's another one. I was raised on the Series 1 TiVo, which had no Info button. During playback, you would press Right to get a small banner, and press Right again for the "large banner" with program details (which were never truncated, for some reason - TiVo now truncates details even while leaving lots of empty space). But now - when you first start playback, TiVo briefly automatically shows the small banner. It is otherwise very difficult to intentionally call up that small banner.

But sometimes, all I want to see is the small banner. Name of the show is all I want, I don't want the big pop-up.

You can get to the small banner in some roundabout ways, but you have to memorize the sequences to use in different contexts.

During live playback, you can press Select for the mini-Guide, then select the program you are watching - you'll get the small banner. Essentially, just press Select twice. But this doesn't work when playing back a recording.

During recording playback, you can press Guide twice - when you clear the Guide, you'll get the small banner. And this doesn't work during live TV.

Grrr.

A related annoyance:

When you first start program playback, you briefly see the small banner. If you press Right - you don't get the details, you get - nothing. You have to press Left to clear the small banner, then press Right again to see details. And - if you are too slow before you press Left, and the small banner disappears first, then whoops - you exit playback and go back to My Shows.

I believe you can accomplish what I want by pressing the Info button while the small banner is showing. I normally avoid that button. I was raised on the original, elegant TiVo remote, which had very few buttons and no Info button. In fact it didn't even have a Guide button - the Live TV button opened the Guide when you were watching live TV, it didn't swap tuners.

When I do try to press Info, half the time I end up accidentally pressing the Live TV button, and the other half of the time I press the Zoom button, which is usually harmless but not what I want. I guess I need to train my thumb.

End Rant.


----------



## Sparky1234

keenanSR said:


> I'm pretty sure this problem is due to buggy code or buggy audio chip decoding firmware where if the device sees a signal that is just mangled enough it will choke on the decoding. A second go at it can and as we've seen can often decode it correctly. I have a Silicon Dust network cable tuner that never, ever has this audio decoding problem and it's getting the exact same signal the TiVo is. It's unquestionably a fault in the TiVo software/firmware/hardware. I think when it started to appear was probably when they changed something in coding or a chip firmware to fix some other problem they deemed more important and that may be why it's never been fixed and probably won't ever be fixed.


I'm getting occasional audio chirping since update on Roamio Pro. Anyone else?


----------



## JACKASTOR

shwru980r said:


> I noticed a blue spinner one time and a blank list another time momentarily when clicking on a group folder to see the list of shows.


I have seen the blue spinner a couple of times. Was surprised to see that, cause it reminded me of windows..


----------



## Mikeguy

IraF said:


> I think what you mean is when the description of a recorded program is truncated ("..."), then the only way to see the full description of it is to select the program in My Shows, and then press the Info button. And you can't get to that full information at all during playback.
> 
> So here's another one. I was raised on the Series 1 TiVo, which had no Info button. During playback, you would press Right to get a small banner, and press Right again for the "large banner" with program details (which were never truncated, for some reason - TiVo now truncates details even while leaving lots of empty space). But now - when you first start playback, TiVo briefly automatically shows the small banner. It is otherwise very difficult to intentionally call up that small banner.
> 
> But sometimes, all I want to see is the small banner. Name of the show is all I want, I don't want the big pop-up.
> 
> You can get to the small banner in some roundabout ways, but you have to memorize the sequences to use in different contexts.
> 
> During live playback, you can press Select for the mini-Guide, then select the program you are watching - you'll get the small banner. Essentially, just press Select twice. But this doesn't work when playing back a recording.
> 
> During recording playback, you can press Guide twice - when you clear the Guide, you'll get the small banner. And this doesn't work during live TV.
> 
> Grrr.
> 
> A related annoyance:
> 
> When you first start program playback, you briefly see the small banner. If you press Right - you don't get the details, you get - nothing. You have to press Left to clear the small banner, then press Right again to see details. And - if you are too slow before you press Left, and the small banner disappears first, then whoops - you exit playback and go back to My Shows.
> 
> I believe you can accomplish what I want by pressing the Info button while the small banner is showing. I normally avoid that button. I was raised on the original, elegant TiVo remote, which had very few buttons and no Info button. In fact it didn't even have a Guide button - the Live TV button opened the Guide when you were watching live TV, it didn't swap tuners.
> 
> When I do try to press Info, half the time I end up accidentally pressing the Live TV button, and the other half of the time I press the Zoom button, which is usually harmless but not what I want. I guess I need to train my thumb.
> 
> End Rant.


^ +1 (it's not just you). So much of this could be handled by a logical and simple amendment of the operation code: reinstate the original right press cycling function. It simply worked, easily.

One amendment to your processes above: during playback, Guide x2 or Guide + Clear will call up the small banner. Practically, though, my finger will right press and just call up the large banner--easiest.


----------



## atscntsc

tonyquan said:


> My Roamio OTA is stuck on the same release. I asked TiVo support to queue me up for the update, according to them it should happen in 72 hours. Will advise if it does.


I tried Chat with Tivo and was told that I would be placed on the list for the update, but now 72 hours later, I am still on the 20.7.1 release. Have you had any luck yet with your update request?


----------



## slowbiscuit

schatham said:


> Check your season passes. Since the update I have a few season passes stop recording. I only noticed last night, the update was about a week ago.
> 
> The old season pass does not even see the upcoming shows in view upcoming. I had to make new season passes and now have 2 separate season passes and 2 folders since I have some shows not watched yet in the old folder.
> 
> This is similar to the Rovi guide update.


I think this is coincidental to the update release, i.e. it's the usual Rovi garbage seriesId crap where eps get messed up. Had to record the last two eps of Hard Knocks on HBO manually because I noticed my 1P wouldn't get them.

But yeah, just another reason why if you're not watching the ToDo every day or two and know what's supposed to be on then you're going to miss stuff. And likely get pissed again at Rovi.

I've seen two more reboots on playback, one each on Roamio and Mini. That makes four total so far since the update.


----------



## keenanSR

Sparky1234 said:


> I'm getting occasional audio chirping since update on Roamio Pro. Anyone else?


I haven't noticed that but to be honest I really haven't used my Roamio Pro other than to verify the update occurred and to check if some specific problems were fixed(they weren't). The audio dropout problem and the Netflix bitrate problem have soured me on the device and I rarely use it anymore.


----------



## minimeh

samccfl99 said:


> *UPDATE:* No, still not fixed. I backed up live CNN 30 minutes and put it in QM and I was in here for at least that making this post, and when I went back to the TV, it was out of sync. Without touching it. One Back press and back in sync.
> 
> 
> IraF said:
> 
> 
> 
> By One Back press, do you mean REW1? I have tried REW1, Pause then Back, and Instant Replay. None make any difference - audio remains out of sync.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning back button that goes back 8 or 15 seconds.
Click to expand...

I am seeing the Quickmode (QM) audio/video sync problem with 20.7.2 RC24 on a Bolt Plus. I tried @samccfl99's suggestion of using skip back and like @IraF, it didn't work for me. I tried using my AVR's audio sync, but found that the audio was off in widely varying amounts from show to show or even within a show, so that was of limited use.

Then it occurred to me that I have 30 second skip (Select, Play, Select, 3, 0, Select) enabled. Realizing that normal skip and skip back employ a burst of fast forward or fast backward, I tried fast backward (REW1) for a couple of seconds then play. That worked to resync the audio/video in Quickmode.

I'm not looking a gift horse in the mouth, but I'd be interested if others who have not had skip back work to resync find that fast backward for 2 seconds then play does the trick?


----------



## tonyquan

atscntsc said:


> I tried Chat with Tivo and was told that I would be placed on the list for the update, but now 72 hours later, I am still on the 20.7.1 release. Have you had any luck yet with your update request?


Still on 20.7.1. My 72 hours doesn't come up until Friday morning.


----------



## IraF

minimeh said:


> I am seeing the Quickmode (QM) audio/video sync problem with 20.7.2 RC24 on a Bolt Plus. I tried @samccfl99's suggestion of using skip back and like @IraF, it didn't work for me. I tried using my AVR's audio sync, but found that the audio was off in widely varying amounts from show to show or even within a show, so that was of limited use.
> 
> Then it occurred to me that I have 30 second skip (Select, Play, Select, 3, 0, Select) enabled. Realizing that normal skip and skip back employ a burst of fast forward or fast backward, I tried fast backward (REW1) for a couple of seconds then play. That worked to resync the audio/video in Quickmode.
> 
> I'm not looking a gift horse in the mouth, but I'd be interested if others who have not had skip back work to resync find that fast backward for 2 seconds then play does the trick?


Unfortunately, this doesn't resync the audio for me.

I use the regular 30 second "skip," by the way.


----------



## atscntsc

tonyquan said:


> Still on 20.7.1. My 72 hours doesn't come up until Friday morning.


By any chance was your Roamio OTA part of the Mavrik Beta Program? My theory is that my issues may be related to something Tivo did during the Beta program to push the beta RC updates to my box and prevent official release updates from overwriting them.

Today I spent a couple of hours on the phone with Tivo support in an attempt to load the 20.7.2 update, but we did not have any success. Support even made an attempt to push the update directly onto my box. My case has been escalated to engineering for further evaluation. I was told to call back in a couple of days to get current status on my case. I will report back when I have anything new to share on this issue.


----------



## samccfl99

Those still on 20.7.1...BE HAPPY!!!


----------



## samccfl99

Does anyone think they sent a patch down a few days ago to made the Out Of Sync Problem worse...on RC24?


----------



## samccfl99

This is the games they are playing now. Put in another My Support case and many days later, I got the email below. Also, the My Support Page for the cases used to have their responses in it. Not anymore, they just send an email to you. Maybe they don't want a trail...No, I take that back, they definitely do not want a trail. I know these emails come from the CO center. Email tells me to call support, which we all know is in the Philippines, like they know anything over there .

Like I always say, most of us are probably on LS and they got their money already and do not care. I will also say again, HACKS is what they are, software dev wise.

They will probably accidentally bump into the bad code...hopefully by the next release. I was totally amazed that they even fixed the FF/REW problem that THEY CREATED in 20.7.1.

Also they closed the case and sent me a survey. They will get a "good" one on this.

I just did the survey. Gave them all 1's and this comment:

_First the category should not be Hardware, its your crappy software update and now you close the case and send me an email and tell me to call the no-nothings in the Philippines? Tivo/Rovi, whatever your name is now. Your support sucks more than ever after paying you over $2K for my equipment and service. Browse thru TivoCommunity.com and learn something._

Yes, I can be a b*tch, a real pissed off one sometimes!  

Hello Sam,

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. 
We really do apologize for the inconvenience. Since you did all the necessary troubleshooting steps. We highly suggest to call our customer phone support for further troubleshooting steps. Thank you very much for understanding.
_
For more support you can give us a call at:_

Customer Support:
Monday-Friday, 7am-6pm PT
Saturday & Sunday, 8am-5pm PT
877-367-8486

The Case Number for this inquiry is 07187859. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to reply to this email, please log into My Support at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.

Sincerely,

Bernald Ian
TiVo Customer Support Representative
www.tivo.com/support
TiVo - Customer Help Forums


----------



## samccfl99

TonyD79 said:


> There are a ton of inconsistencies in the interface that are annoying. It is very hard to get program length and the one that drives me up a tree is that selecting the first dot in the info screen while watching a live program brings up information on the program and options. When doing the same watching a recording, nothing at all happens. If you want to "explore this show" you have to go back to the playlist for a recording.
> 
> Just silly stuff.


*It's not SILLY stuff *(no offense to you)*.* It's lazy programmers and horrible project managers and deaf, dumb and blind testers. I worked in IT Banking for over 25 years. Extensive testing and QA since the Federal government audited the Data center every year or so. But Tivo/Rovi is not a bank or regulated.


----------



## samccfl99

Sorry, sometimes I do get a bit crazy, but it is all valid. I know there are a lot of Tivo, Inc lovers out there. Still would not get rid of mine (well if they don't fix this sync problem...Naw). You should read my Tivo Log that I been keeping since I got my Roamio Pro on 10-12-2013 that came with 20.3.6.6...LOL. Not kidding and could not post it...LOL. I wonder why? Has all the releases and dates and list of bugs and fixes and MANY off-color comments!!!


----------



## BobCamp1

samccfl99 said:


> I just did the survey. Gave them all 1's and this comment:
> 
> _First the category should not be Hardware, its your crappy software update and now you close the case and send me an email and tell me to call the no-nothings in the Philippines? Tivo/Rovi, whatever your name is now. Your support sucks more than ever after paying you over $2K for my equipment and service. Browse thru TivoCommunity.com and learn something._
> 
> Yes, I can be a b*tch, a real pissed off one sometimes!
> 
> Hello Sam,
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support.
> We really do apologize for the inconvenience. Since you did all the necessary troubleshooting steps. We highly suggest to call our customer phone support for further troubleshooting steps. Thank you very much for understanding.
> _
> For more support you can give us a call at:_
> 
> Customer Support:
> Monday-Friday, 7am-6pm PT
> Saturday & Sunday, 8am-5pm PT
> 877-367-8486
> 
> The Case Number for this inquiry is 07187859. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to reply to this email, please log into My Support at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Bernald Ian
> TiVo Customer Support Representative
> www.tivo.com/support
> TiVo - Customer Help Forums


First, if I worked in customer support and received an e-mail like that, I'd also send you a generic template response and close your case. I'd also throw out your survey results. It's just a rant.

Second, the FF bug that was fixed in 20.7.1 is now back in 20.7.2. I don't have that backwards. There are some shows and commercials that don't FF at the correct speed. Sometimes a commercial on FF 1x would zip through in less that a second. Sometimes while FF'ing certain shows the speed would increase for a second then decrease back to regular speed. 20.7.1 fixed that but introduced the choppy FF effect. It's obvious they just backed out the change rather than trying to fix the fix, because the variable FF speeds are back.


----------



## samccfl99

BobCamp1 said:


> First, if I worked in customer support and received an e-mail like that, I'd also send you a generic template response and close your case. I'd also throw out your survey results. It's just a rant.
> 
> Second, the FF bug that was fixed in 20.7.1 is now back in 20.7.2. I don't have that backwards. There are some shows and commercials that don't FF at the correct speed. Sometimes a commercial on FF 1x would zip through in less that a second. Sometimes while FF'ing certain shows the speed would increase for a second then decrease back to regular speed. 20.7.1 fixed that but introduced the choppy FF effect. It's obvious they just backed out the change rather than trying to fix the fix, because the variable FF speeds are back.


Maybe you should read a little better. I did not send them THAT in reporting the case. Also the FF/REW I was referring to was that you had to press once, then wait to do the other 2 presses. Also that bug started in 20.7.1. And remember, it took them FOUR+ months to get that fixed... Again, read please.

My, you have had Tivo since 2002? I always wondered what horrors the software was back then...


----------



## Mikeguy

samccfl99 said:


> My, you have had Tivo since 2002? I always wondered what horrors the software was back then...


My 12-year-old Toshiba Series 2 TiVo's software has worked very well.


----------



## aaronwt

Mikeguy said:


> My 12-year-old Toshiba Series 2 TiVo's software has worked very well.


So does the software on my Bolts and Roamios.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## samccfl99

Mikeguy said:


> My 12-year-old Toshiba Series 2 TiVo's software has worked very well.


I hope my Roamio Pro lasts that long!!! 

It runs at over 95% with 3TB...mostly because I like to save a lot of stuff and because of a certain person in a white house...


----------



## sharkster

Mikeguy said:


> My 12-year-old Toshiba Series 2 TiVo's software has worked very well.


Hey, I have that machine! Has been out of service (altho it has a Lifetime) for years now. At some point, I had to replace that one and my other Series2 (Tivo branded) because Charter did something weird years ago and they stopped being able to tune properly. I used them for eight years, though, and replaced them with Premieres.

I don't know what the deal was but I was unable to figure it out, nor were the nice folks at Tivo (that was back when they were helpful and knowledgeable) and I think it really was some change in technology from the cable co.


----------



## mschnebly

samccfl99 said:


> Maybe you should read a little better. I did not send them THAT in reporting the case. Also the FF/REW I was referring to was that you had to press once, then wait to do the other 2 presses. Also that bug started in 20.7.1. And remember, it took them FOUR+ months to get that fixed... Again, read please.
> 
> My, you have had Tivo since 2002? I always wondered what horrors the software was back then...


LOL The TiVo Fanboyz don't like it when you poo poo on their sacred cow. You had every right to do a rant like that.


----------



## lpwcomp

Mikeguy said:


> My 12-year-old Toshiba Series 2 TiVo's software has worked very well.





samccfl99 said:


> I hope my Roamio Pro lasts that long!!!


My 14 y/o S2 is still running. I have replaced the drive at least twice. I tried to upgrade it during the most recent promo but TiVo screwed up. My TiVo HD died a while back.

While there are some minor annoyances with the s/w, most if not all of the major problems are caused by the crappy Rovi data.


----------



## BobCamp1

samccfl99 said:


> Maybe you should read a little better. I did not send them THAT in reporting the case. Also the FF/REW I was referring to was that you had to press once, then wait to do the other 2 presses. Also that bug started in 20.7.1. And remember, it took them FOUR+ months to get that fixed... Again, read please.
> 
> My, you have had Tivo since 2002? I always wondered what horrors the software was back then...


Well, I think you should write a little better. I was confused because you said:



samccfl99 said:


> I just did the survey. Gave them all 1's and this comment:
> 
> _First the category should not be Hardware, its your crappy software update and now you close the case and send me an email and tell me to call the no-nothings in the Philippines? Tivo/Rovi, whatever your name is now. Your support sucks more than ever after paying you over $2K for my equipment and service. Browse thru TivoCommunity.com and learn something._


So, you put that in the survey and not in the support case. Did you use the same name/account for both? If so, from my experience both will probably get tossed.

Also, you didn't say which FF/REW bug (sad, isn't it?). The most common one is the one I described. I haven't personally encountered the one you described, but I believe you since there are FF/REW issues. I wonder if it's the same core issue manifesting itself in different ways?

The Series 1 I had worked great. Because it didn't violate the KISS rule.


----------



## BobCamp1

mschnebly said:


> LOL The TiVo Fanboyz don't like it when you poo poo on their sacred cow. You had every right to do a rant like that.


Um, I'm far from being a Tivo fan boy. I've been very vocal about how they forced me to buy a new DVR because they decided my "lifetime" Series 1 was too old, about how the Bolt's guide data sucks, how it's too noisy, and how it's shaped like a boomerang because when you throw it across the room it will at least come back to you. I've also said it's my backup DVR to my two-tuner FIOS DVR because the Tivo misses so many recordings. Finally, I've said that those streaming apps. are unreliable, have lots of bugs, and are barely usable.

My point is that you can rant at a company, but don't expect them to help you in return. From my experience, they'll just blacklist you and hope you leave.


----------



## lpwcomp

BobCamp1 said:


> Um, I'm far from being a Tivo fan boy. I've been very vocal about how they forced me to buy a new DVR because they decided my "lifetime" Series 1 was too old, about how the Bolt's guide data sucks, how it's too noisy, and how it's shaped like a boomerang because when you throw it across the room it will at least come back to you. I've also said it's my backup DVR to my two-tuner FIOS DVR because the Tivo misses so many recordings. Finally, I've said that those streaming apps. are unreliable, have lots of bugs, and are barely usable.
> 
> My point is that you can rant at a company, but don't expect them to help you in return. From my experience, they'll just blacklist you and hope you leave.


I suppose he should have bent over and said "Please Sir, may I have another?".

Being nice gets you no further with these guys than venting so you might as well vent.


----------



## RoamioJeff

lpwcomp said:


> I suppose he should have bent over and said "Please Sir, may I have another?".
> 
> Being nice gets you no further with these guys than venting so you might as well vent.


You know, I see this sentiment from time to time. And perhaps it's just a symptom of the coarsening of today's society.

But to the point, I also get annoyed with different aspects of customer service. But as the saying goes, "you often get more flies with honey than vinegar". I always give myself time to cool down before I hit "send" on something I'm unhappy with from a service perspective. Sometimes I'll let it simmer overnight and come back and edit it the next day. I will always be polite. Persistent, but polite.

The point is that there are real people on the other end of our 'fire', and often they are not the one's writing the code or creating the bugs. But I realize that some people just don't care and want to unleash their inner 5 year-old with a tantrum. Hey, it's all good. If it were me receiving something rude, I might just $h!# can it.


----------



## just4tivo

RoamioJeff said:


> The point is that there are real people on the other end of our 'fire', and often they are not the one's writing the code or creating the bugs.


And those people at the other end of our fire used to speak English... not anymore.

TiVo/Rovi's move to offshore support might be the signal that they no longer care about their retail customers.

Resolving simple guide info problems takes longer than 40 days and 40 nights and sometimes maybe an act of God.


----------



## lpwcomp

The real issue with the program info problems is that they manifestly refuse to address the root causes. Just the opposite in fact as they seemingly find new ways to screw up in addition to repeating the same errors multiple times.


----------



## RoamioJeff

just4tivo said:


> And those people at the other end of our fire used to speak English... not anymore.


I agree. It's not optimum.

But all the more reason to stay cool, polite, and be as clear as possible without distracting someone with drama for whom English is a second language.

I'm often not happy with tech support. But they will never know that, because I don't make them the personal target of my unhappiness. I do what I need to facilitate the easiest path to solve my issue.


----------



## atmuscarella

If anyone believes they are going to get a positive result from being rude or flat out mean to low or even mid level support, you are living in a fantasy world and I have a great investment for you, some swamp land on Mars. 

That doesn't mean you will get a positive result by not being rude or flat out mean, there simple may be no way the company is going to or is able to give you what you consider to be a positive result.


----------



## sharkster

ITA with both of you. There is never a reason to come off rude, especially when you want somebody to help you. As a normal course of action I am always polite and pleasant. Not only does that just seem right to me, but more often than not somebody will go out of their way, if necessary, to help you.

I've worked in a service industry and had customers come blowing in just being a total ass, as they expect me to help them. Are you kidding me? I don't even want to deal with some jerk, much less help him/her. You'll get a much better brand of help from me if you act civilly .


----------



## Mikeguy

just4tivo said:


> *And those people at the other end of our fire used to speak English... not anymore.*
> 
> TiVo/Rovi's move to offshore support might be the signal that they no longer care about their retail customers.
> 
> Resolving simple guide info problems takes longer than 40 days and 40 nights and sometimes maybe an act of God.


The few folks I've spoken with have been helpful, polite, and B+ proficient in English. But I often do feel as if dealing with a boiler room, with time pressure.


----------



## just4tivo

RoamioJeff said:


> I agree. It's not optimum.
> 
> But all the more reason to stay cool, polite, and be as clear as possible without distracting someone with drama for whom English is a second language.
> 
> I'm often not happy with tech support. But they will never know that, because I don't make them the personal target of my unhappiness. I do what I need to facilitate the easiest path to solve my issue.


Absolutely... we can't expect support from people who are trained to follow the script and there is NO reason to be rude or abusive.

So where does that leave us customers who need to report issues and can give concise symptoms that could/should aid in resolving the problem in a timely manner? Even when emailing support and providing symptoms and descriptions of the problem I get an email that does not come close to addressing the problem I reported. Then I wait a couple days and the case is marked CLOSED but the problem is not resolved.

Usually consumers can get the attention of an inattentive company by voting with their wallets but in the case of TiVo they already have our money if we're lifetime owners.

Some companies continue to make money despite their best efforts NOT TO!


----------



## Dan203

Man one of my Minis still hasn't got it. Kind of annoying because every other TiVo in the house has the new UI and this one looks weird now.


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> Hey, I have that machine! Has been out of service (altho it has a Lifetime) for years now. At some point, I had to replace that one and my other Series2 (Tivo branded) because Charter did something weird years ago and they stopped being able to tune properly. I used them for eight years, though, and replaced them with Premieres.
> 
> I don't know what the deal was but I was unable to figure it out, nor were the nice folks at Tivo (that was back when they were helpful and knowledgeable) and I think it really was some change in technology from the cable co.


I wonder if the box would work OTA, in conjunction with an OTA digital-analog signal converter box. Nothing like going back 10 years in time!


----------



## Lurker1

Mikeguy said:


> I wonder if the box would work OTA, in conjunction with an OTA digital-analog signal converter box. Nothing like going back 10 years in time!


Yes, it would. Mine does.


----------



## NorthAlabama

just4tivo said:


> TiVo/Rovi's move to offshore support might be the signal that they no longer care about their retail customers.
> 
> Resolving simple guide info problems takes longer than 40 days and 40 nights and sometimes maybe an act of God.




RoamioJeff said:


> I agree. It's not optimum.
> 
> But all the more reason to stay cool, polite, and be as clear as possible without distracting someone with drama for whom English is a second language.
> 
> I'm often not happy with tech support. But they will never know that, because I don't make them the personal target of my unhappiness. I do what I need to facilitate the easiest path to solve my issue.




atmuscarella said:


> If anyone believes they are going to get a positive result from being rude or flat out mean to low or even mid level support, you are living in a fantasy world and I have a great investment for you, some swamp land on Mars.
> 
> That doesn't mean you will get a positive result by not being rude or flat out mean, there simple may be no way the company is going to or is able to give you what you consider to be a positive result.




sharkster said:


> ITA with both of you. There is never a reason to come off rude, especially when you want somebody to help you. As a normal course of action I am always polite and pleasant. Not only does that just seem right to me, but more often than not somebody will go out of their way, if necessary, to help you.
> 
> I've worked in a service industry and had customers come blowing in just being a total ass, as they expect me to help them. Are you kidding me? I don't even want to deal with some jerk, much less help him/her. You'll get a much better brand of help from me if you act civilly .




Mikeguy said:


> The few folks I've spoken with have been helpful, polite, and B+ proficient in English. But I often do feel as if dealing with a boiler room, with time pressure.





just4tivo said:


> Absolutely... we can't expect support from people who are trained to follow the script and there is NO reason to be rude or abusive.
> 
> So where does that leave us customers who need to report issues and can give concise symptoms that could/should aid in resolving the problem in a timely manner? Even when emailing support and providing symptoms and descriptions of the problem I get an email that does not come close to addressing the problem I reported. Then I wait a couple days and the case is marked CLOSED but the problem is not resolved.



i'm never abusive (well, _rarely_, but that's a different post ), still i refuse to waste my time and tivo's money once i've determined the representative has no clue how to deal with my issue, or simply doesn't seem to care.

i will use "may i, please, and thank-you", and speak with a pleasant tone, but once a rep has repeatedly demonstrated they're distracted, unconcerned, or in over their head, their opportunity has expired, and it's time to move on to the next level - they can train and learn on their own time - i'm paying for a service, not employed to improve the level of service they offer.


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> Hey, I have that machine! Has been out of service (altho it has a Lifetime) for years now. At some point, I had to replace that one and my other Series2 (Tivo branded) because Charter did something weird years ago and they stopped being able to tune properly. I used them for eight years, though, and replaced them with Premieres.
> 
> I don't know what the deal was but I was unable to figure it out, nor were the nice folks at Tivo (that was back when they were helpful and knowledgeable) and I think it really was some change in technology from the cable co.





Mikeguy said:


> I wonder if the box would work OTA, in conjunction with an OTA digital-analog signal converter box. Nothing like going back 10 years in time!





Lurker1 said:


> Yes, it would. Mine does.


Yep, I know that it _should_ work--it has for me as well. I was just wondering if it would work for sharkster, who had issues (cable-related?) earlier.


----------



## tazzmission

Is this update still rolling out? I’ve not received it on any of my boxes and they are all on the priority list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atscntsc

tazzmission said:


> Is this update still rolling out? I've not received it on any of my boxes and they are all on the priority list


I am waiting for a Roamio OTA to update. I have a case open with customer support as they seem unsure why I have not been updated yet. There are a couple of other forum members who have also noted they are still waiting.


----------



## samccfl99

BobCamp1 said:


> So, you put that in the survey and not in the support case. Did you use the same name/account for both? If so, from my experience both will probably get tossed.
> 
> Also, you didn't say which FF/REW bug (sad, isn't it?). The most common one is the one I described. I haven't personally encountered the one you described, but I believe you since there are FF/REW issues. I wonder if it's the same core issue manifesting itself in different ways?


The mostly FF bug was complained about forever by many people when 20.7.1 came out.

I guess you do not have much experience with Tivo Support in say the last 2 years and especially now. ERT used to care and sometimes do something, but not anymore, like I said.

And this case was a follow up on my previous case where they actually called me a couple of times from the CO center. Tech had been there a long time. They can only actually know things (L2 in CO) that L3 (CA Dev) tell them. But he knew about the C133 and all the crap suffered thru for over a year. When they cut down the delay going in and out of Tivo Central. I could look up the date and release of when that happened, if you want. Got a huge log since 10-12-2013. Systems Analyst type here for over 25 years....

This latest case (you did not reply with the whole post) was a follow up to the previous one where they could not help me and we decided to wait until RC24 came out (was on RC22) because they really would not admit or could duplicate this problem (they are hopeless and powerless in CO). I put it in again about the Out of Sync in QM with MPEG-4 recordings and this is when they decided to not help anymore and closed the case and sent that email I posted. Don't worry, sooner than later they will find this bug and others people are talking about. This is all caused because they integrated the UI among the 3 platforms (Bolt, Roamio, Premier) and they don't test well and are sometimes HACKS. Yes.


----------



## samccfl99

just4tivo said:


> And those people at the other end of our fire used to speak English... not anymore.
> 
> TiVo/Rovi's move to offshore support might be the signal that they no longer care about their retail customers.
> 
> Resolving simple guide info problems takes longer than 40 days and 40 nights and sometimes maybe an act of God.


Those people can't do anything. Go to your acct/My support and email a case. That goes to CO, not the Philippines.


----------



## samccfl99

Mikeguy said:


> The few folks I've spoken with have been helpful, polite, and B+ proficient in English. But I often do feel as if dealing with a boiler room, with time pressure.


I love the people in the Philippines. They mostly talk fair to very good english and are very nice people. We talk to them all the time. Comcast and ATT and many others that I don't know about. The Tivo support there, they are not equipped to handle software problems due to crappy updates, which is why you need to go to your acct/My Support and email your problems. Usually do not help, but if enough people open cases, the L2 techs will send the problem to L3 in CA Dev and then they will STUMBLE on to the bad coding eventually. MAYBE...LOL


----------



## Sparky1234

keenanSR said:


> I haven't noticed that but to be honest I really haven't used my Roamio Pro other than to verify the update occurred and to check if some specific problems were fixed(they weren't). The audio dropout problem and the Netflix bitrate problem have soured me on the device and I rarely use it anymore.


Thanks for the response. Anyone else?


----------



## Sparky1234

lpwcomp said:


> My 14 y/o S2 is still running. I have replaced the drive at least twice. I tried to upgrade it during the most recent promo but TiVo screwed up. My TiVo HD died a while back.
> 
> While there are some minor annoyances with the s/w, most if not all of the major problems are caused by the crappy Rovi data.


My 14 YO series 2 Pioneer (Takara DVD writer with TiVo) still works great. SW has not changed much over the years. The HW has improved speeding up the SW.


----------



## Sparky1234

Dan203 said:


> Man one of my Minis still hasn't got it. Kind of annoying because every other TiVo in the house has the new UI and this one looks weird now.


Patience. It's being delivered by Amazon Prime. LOL.


----------



## Sparky1234

samccfl99 said:


> I love the people in the Philippines. They mostly talk fair to very good english and are very nice people. We talk to them all the time. Comcast and ATT and many others that I don't know about. The Tivo support there, they are not equipped to handle software problems due to crappy updates, which is why you need to go to your acct/My Support and email your problems. Usually do not help, but if enough people open cases, the L2 techs will send the problem to L3 in CA Dev and then they will STUMBLE on to the bad coding eventually. MAYBE...LOL


Agree!


----------



## mschnebly

just4tivo said:


> And those people at the other end of our fire used to speak English... not anymore.
> 
> TiVo/Rovi's move to offshore support might be the signal that they no longer care about their retail customers.
> 
> Resolving simple guide info problems takes longer than 40 days and 40 nights and sometimes maybe an act of God.


I was using WMC when Microsoft switched to Rovi and it was exactly the same mess. I think since guide data is what Rovi does and is known for that it wouldn't be an on going issue for literally years. It's not like it just screwed up for TiVo, it's just screwed up and always has been. I think it's an ongoing problem that will always be ongoing.


----------



## mrizzo80

I'm watching _American Horror Story_ S1 on Netflix and see a "Skip Intro" button. Did Netflix recently add this to the TiVo interface?

Looks like it first surfaced on other devices about 6 months ago.

Netflix is testing a button for skipping the opening credits


----------



## shwru980r

Mikeguy said:


> I wonder if the box would work OTA, in conjunction with an OTA digital-analog signal converter box. Nothing like going back 10 years in time!


They work with the OTA converter boxes, but they really aren't worth the trouble. The OTA boxes sell for about $40 and you also need an IR blaster. Dialup isn't compatible with many land lines anymore so you need a usb wireless g adapter because there is no ethernet port. It takes a good hour to complete guided setup and wait for guide data to update. There are many cheap series 3's are available in the $100 - $150 range. I would only use the series 2 if you're on a really tight budget and you like to watch grass grow.


----------



## just4tivo

samccfl99 said:


> Those people can't do anything. Go to your acct/My support and email a case. That goes to CO, not the Philippines.


As I said in post 1020 below the post you quoted... "even when emailing support and providing symptoms and descriptions of the problem I get an email that does not come close to addressing the problem I reported. Then I wait a couple days and the case is marked CLOSED but the problem is not resolved".

Emailing on the web site used to work but not now so either the emails are going overseas or they are not being addressed that same way they used to be.


----------



## samccfl99

just4tivo said:


> As I said in post 1020 below the post you quoted... "even when emailing support and providing symptoms and descriptions of the problem I get an email that does not come close to addressing the problem I reported. Then I wait a couple days and the case is marked CLOSED but the problem is not resolved".
> 
> Emailing on the web site used to work but not now so either the emails are going overseas or they are not being addressed that same way they used to be.


Yes, that sure does happen now. It was so weird that I was contacted directly by CO on the previous incident as I explained in my LONG posts...


----------



## just4tivo

samccfl99 said:


> Yes, that sure does happen now. It was so weird that I was contacted directly by CO on the previous incident as I explained in my LONG posts...


Like a broken clock broken tech support can be right twice a day... maybe... sometimes... we hope.


----------



## sharkster

Mikeguy said:


> I wonder if the box would work OTA, in conjunction with an OTA digital-analog signal converter box. Nothing like going back 10 years in time!


Yeah, I think the turning point was when Charter went digital here. For whatever reason (well beyond my knowledge base), that rendered my Series 2 machines inoperable due to the inability to properly tune. But, hey, I got 8 years out of them so I'm not begrudging technological progress.


----------



## Mikeguy

shwru980r said:


> They work with the OTA converter boxes, but they really aren't worth the trouble. The OTA boxes sell for about $40 and you also need an IR blaster. Dialup isn't compatible with many land lines anymore so you need a usb wireless g adapter because there is no ethernet port. It takes a good hour to complete guided setup and wait for guide data to update. There are many cheap series 3's are available in the $100 - $150 range. I would only use the series 2 if you're on a really tight budget *and you like to watch grass grow*.


Yep, again, I know that they work and the setup, as I have a Series 2 with OTA digital-analog signal converter box and TiVo wireless G adapter. I simply had been wondering if OP sharkster's Series 2 would work OTA--she had had a non-working issue before, perhaps a cable matter.

I'm not sure I catch the "and you like to watch the grass grow" comment--if you're referring to the speed of the Series 2, while, yes, it's not a Bolt, it's not at all a painful experience for me and is sufficient for general use. Mind you, absent financial constraints, I would go out and purchase a Roamio OTA.


----------



## HerronScott

mrizzo80 said:


> I'm watching _American Horror Story_ S1 on Netflix and see a "Skip Intro" button. Did Netflix recently add this to the TiVo interface?
> 
> Looks like it first surfaced on other devices about 6 months ago.
> 
> Netflix is testing a button for skipping the opening credits


I haven't noticed that yet but haven't watched anything in the past few weeks (vacation and then catching up on recorded shows), but I did notice a while back that if you let it automatically play the next episode that it skipped the intro so perhaps related?

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> Yeah, I think the turning point was when Charter went digital here. For whatever reason (well beyond my knowledge base), that rendered my Series 2 machines inoperable due to the inability to properly tune. But, hey, I got 8 years out of them so I'm not begrudging technological progress.


Yep, I thought it might be an issue with the cable provider.

But if you might want to go back in time (or need an "extra" TiVo box for a spare room/kitchen), the Series 2 boxes might just work fine for _over-the-air _reception (assuming you can receive that, where you are), once you couple them with an over-the-air digital-analog signal converter box (along with the "IR blaster cable" that came with your Series 2 boxes, which allows the TiVo box to control the tuner in the signal converter box).  Note, also, that shows could be transferred to/from those boxes on your network, albeit the transfer speed will be way slow.

Also, even if you don't plan to use the Series 2 boxes, you might want to hook the boxes up for over-the-air reception regardless, running guided setup and dialing in/connecting up to TiVo: TiVo could just have another Series 2/3 box "buy-out" in the future, and this would qualify your boxes for that, assuming they are in the "connection window" period for connecting to the TiVo mothership (I'd have them connect monthly). Even if the boxes are not really functioning, it's the connection back to TiVo that counts.


----------



## shwru980r

Mikeguy said:


> Yep, again, I know that they work and the setup, as I have a Series 2 with OTA digital-analog signal converter box and TiVo wireless G adapter. I simply had been wondering if OP sharkster's Series 2 would work OTA--she had had a non-working issue before, perhaps a cable matter.
> 
> I'm not sure I catch the "and you like to watch the grass grow" comment--if you're referring to the speed of the Series 2, while, yes, it's not a Bolt, it's not at all a painful experience for me and is sufficient for general use. Mind you, absent financial constraints, I would go out and purchase a Roamio OTA.


I meant for running guided setup and downloading the initial guide data. I set a couple of my old ones up recently and it seemed worse than I remembered previously. I set up Series 2s to use a digital to analog box provided by the cable company for those who want the basic cable package on an analog TV.


----------



## Mikeguy

shwru980r said:


> I meant for running guided setup and downloading the initial guide data. I set a couple of my old ones up recently and it seemed worse than I remembered previously. I set up Series 2s to use a digital to analog box provided by the cable company for those who want the basic cable package on an analog TV.


If the boxes have not been used for a long time, the initial call-in may be taking long because new software is being downloaded, since TiVo's switch to Rovi Guide data.


----------



## mrizzo80

HerronScott said:


> I haven't noticed that yet but haven't watched anything in the past few weeks (vacation and then catching up on recorded shows), but I did notice a while back that if you let it automatically play the next episode that it skipped the intro so perhaps related?
> 
> Scott


Related, but a bit different. The capability you are referring to has been around for quite a while. I think that kicks in automatically when you watch multiple episodes in a row. The new "Skip Intro" button is a manual process, but it's available even when watching your first episode of the viewing session. And it works with cold opens, too.

It's a nice new feature.


----------



## denhearn

ericr74 said:


> ... garbling audio or having the audio cut out repeatedly. It doesn't always happen, but when I use the jump back button the problem either disappears or doesn't happen at the same time.


Bingo! That is the exact problem that I've seen on my Premiere Elite for a while now. Not sure when it started, but I think it was before 20.7.2. I feed my audio thru an Amp, so I was trying to decide how I could test which component was causing the problem. (but since the audio drop-out happened in a different spot each time I rewound, I suspected the TiVo. Not sure what we can do, but thanks for the post!


----------



## tazzmission

I forced a connection multiple times to all three of my boxes and none of them are getting the update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharkster

tazzmission said:


> I forced a connection multiple times to all three of my boxes and none of them are getting the update
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Forcing a connection or restart is not what's going to get the update to your box. It will be there when they send it to any given box. You'll either turn on the tv one day and it's there, or you can check your system info and if you see 'pending restart' it is there and THEN you can restart the box and it will load. HTH


----------



## minimeh

sharkster said:


> Forcing a connection or restart is not what's going to get the update to your box. It will be there when they send it to any given box. You'll either turn on the tv one day and it's there, or you can check your system info and if you see 'pending restart' it is there and THEN you can restart the box and it will load. HTH


So, there actually is a case where your machine has been tagged for an update since your last connection to the server. Prior to your next scheduled connection, you won't have a 'pending restart' yet and connecting prior to your next scheduled connection will indeed cause an update to occur by as much as 24 hours sooner if absolutely everything lines up just right, or as little as virtually 0 seconds if everything absolutely lines up just wrong.

In other words, not hardly worth sweating it, as @sharkster was suggesting.


----------



## samccfl99

I just had a random reboot. I may have had 2 or 3 since I got my Roamio Pro in 10/2013. It was only playing a recording and it was almost at the end. It came back fine, but it is disturbing...


----------



## tazzmission

sharkster said:


> Forcing a connection or restart is not what's going to get the update to your box. It will be there when they send it to any given box. You'll either turn on the tv one day and it's there, or you can check your system info and if you see 'pending restart' it is there and THEN you can restart the box and it will load. HTH


All I am saying is in the past after adding my devices to the priority list it was only a few days until I got he update. Not so this time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharkster

tazzmission said:


> All I am saying is in the past after adding my devices to the priority list it was only a few days until I got he update. Not so this time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh yeah, I know. I think those days seem to be gone. I used to sign up for the Priority list also and experienced the same you did. A few years ago I stopped when it seemed like there were more problems to be worked out with updates and I didn't want to be a beta tester.

My only response was about those who think that maybe if they keep forcing a connection or restarting their machines that it will compel the update to load on their machines.


----------



## tazzmission

sharkster said:


> Oh yeah, I know. I think those days seem to be gone. I used to sign up for the Priority list also and experienced the same you did. A few years ago I stopped when it seemed like there were more problems to be worked out with updates and I didn't want to be a beta tester.
> 
> My only response was about those who think that maybe if they keep forcing a connection or restarting their machines that it will compel the update to load on their machines.


Gotcha, I'll just wait it out I guess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JACKASTOR

I think we are going to see more updates to this update. Can't wait!


----------



## samccfl99

JACKASTOR said:


> I think we are going to see more updates to this update. Can't wait!


I been saying that all along. They have done 3 or 4 sometimes, but usually at least 2...


----------



## lpwcomp

shwru980r said:


> They work with the OTA converter boxes, but they really aren't worth the trouble. The OTA boxes sell for about $40 and you also need an IR blaster. Dialup isn't compatible with many land lines anymore so you need a usb wireless g adapter because there is no ethernet port. It takes a good hour to complete guided setup and wait for guide data to update. There are many cheap series 3's are available in the $100 - $150 range. I would only use the series 2 if you're on a really tight budget and you like to watch grass grow.


Wired adapters also work.


----------



## Lurker1

samccfl99 said:


> I been saying that all along. They have done 3 or 4 sometimes, but usually at least 2...


I just wish they would limit updates to Priority List boxes only for at least the first couple versions. If I had wanted to beta test, I would have signed up.


----------



## just4tivo

Lurker1 said:


> I just wish they would limit updates to Priority List boxes only for at least the first couple versions. If I had wanted to beta test, I would have signed up.


Since Rovi bought TiVo I feel like a paying Beta Tester


----------



## ClearToLand

samccfl99 said:


> *I just had a random reboot*. I may have had 2 or 3 since I got my Roamio Pro in 10/2013. It was only playing a recording and it was almost at the end. It came back fine, but it is disturbing...


I've seen more reboots in the past month than I saw in the previous two years (since I came back to TiVo from a decade with ReplayTV). I believe that I have an accurate handle on this since I keep the 'Clock' S-P-S-9-S displayed on all of my units and when it's gone, I know that a reboot has occurred.

I'm guessing that TiVo has the remote capability to do MANY different things to 'their' units (I use 'their' instead of 'our' since we have little control over at least a few IMPORTANT criteria). It could be TiVo wants / needs to get any / all units out of the 'Pending Restart' stage, regardless of the owner's wishes and again, maybe, they're able to push 'tweaking parameters' to the units, attempting to solve some of the current problems.

Just WAGs though...


----------



## BobCamp1

samccfl99 said:


> The mostly FF bug was complained about forever by many people when 20.7.1 came out.
> 
> I guess you do not have much experience with Tivo Support in say the last 2 years and especially now. ERT used to care and sometimes do something, but not anymore, like I said.
> 
> And this case was a follow up on my previous case where they actually called me a couple of times from the CO center. Tech had been there a long time. They can only actually know things (L2 in CO) that L3 (CA Dev) tell them. But he knew about the C133 and all the crap suffered thru for over a year. When they cut down the delay going in and out of Tivo Central. I could look up the date and release of when that happened, if you want. Got a huge log since 10-12-2013. Systems Analyst type here for over 25 years....
> 
> This latest case (you did not reply with the whole post) was a follow up to the previous one where they could not help me and we decided to wait until RC24 came out (was on RC22) because they really would not admit or could duplicate this problem (they are hopeless and powerless in CO). I put it in again about the Out of Sync in QM with MPEG-4 recordings and this is when they decided to not help anymore and closed the case and sent that email I posted. Don't worry, sooner than later they will find this bug and others people are talking about. This is all caused because they integrated the UI among the 3 platforms (Bolt, Roamio, Premier) and they don't test well and are sometimes HACKS. Yes.


And I just put RC24 into Quickmode on three different MPEG4 recordings 10 times each and had perfect audio sync every time. And I have never had a C133 error, just the occasional blue spinning circles. Some problems are cable provider, Internet provider, and channel specific and would almost require an engineer come to your house to replicate them. I think Tivo could download an example recording off your DVR to analyze it further, if they still wanted to help you that is.

I agree with you that for us, L1 support is useless. As a test engineer, I've filed a report that says "my TSN number is A, I have a show called B dated C and time marker D is where the problem occurs." I think the reports have a better chance of getting to L2 or L3 support with the correct information.

I also think the FF and maybe the Quickmode issues are partly caused by the cable provider sending a non-compliant MPEG4 or MPEG2 feed. I have seen similar FF issues on my FIOS DVR. While FFing and the recording reaches the blank space between certain commercials, especially the local ones, it will pause for a few seconds to get its bearings and then continue with the FF. These are the same commercials that Tivo struggles with, but the behavior is different. Have you tried ranting at your cable provider yet?


----------



## J in Scottsdale

I've been on 20.7.2 for about a week now and my Premier XL is basically junk. Anytime I try navigating the menu, doesn't matter what I do, after about 6 or so clicks, the system reboots. I've had issues like this in the past, always a bad hard drive. I even tried replacing the hard drive again, but no luck. Looked at the power supply, but did not find any discolored or bulging capacitors. Filled out support ticket tonight with TiVo and will report if they come back with anything.

Anybody know how to downgrade to 20.7.1 just so I can verify if the problem is software related to the 20.7.2 upgrade???


----------



## shwru980r

J in Scottsdale said:


> I've been on 20.7.2 for about a week now and my Premier XL is basically junk. Anytime I try navigating the menu, doesn't matter what I do, after about 6 or so clicks, the system reboots. I've had issues like this in the past, always a bad hard drive. I even tried replacing the hard drive again, but no luck. Looked at the power supply, but did not find any discolored or bulging capacitors. Filled out support ticket tonight with TiVo and will report if they come back with anything.
> 
> Anybody know how to downgrade to 20.7.1 just so I can verify if the problem is software related to the 20.7.2 upgrade???


If you copied the image from your old drive, you may have just replicated the corruption from one drive to the next. I think there is a thread where you can ask for a clean image.

If someone has an old image you could reimage your drive and try it for a while, but the tivo would soon download the latest software again and install it.


----------



## samccfl99

J in Scottsdale said:


> Anybody know how to downgrade to 20.7.1 just so I can verify if the problem is software related to the 20.7.2 upgrade???


If ONLY...LOL. No, don't you know they never ever (at least since 2012 when I started with Tivo) had a way to downgrade an update??? 

PS, it's probably software related if it was working OK on 20.7.1 or lower, don't you think? Same with me!!!!!!!


----------



## ericr74

denhearn said:


> Bingo! That is the exact problem that I've seen on my Premiere Elite for a while now. Not sure when it started, but I think it was before 20.7.2. I feed my audio thru an Amp, so I was trying to decide how I could test which component was causing the problem. (but since the audio drop-out happened in a different spot each time I rewound, I suspected the TiVo. Not sure what we can do, but thanks for the post!


Mine is also fed through an amp: an Onkyo receiver. Since my last post, I don't think the problem has occurred. It definitely started after the 20.7.2 update. In the previous update, Dolby kept getting disabled and I kept needing to turn it back on. I've always selected Dolby.


----------



## samccfl99

BobCamp1 said:


> And I just put RC24 into Quickmode on three different MPEG4 recordings 10 times each and had perfect audio sync every time. And I have never had a C133 error, just the occasional blue spinning circles.


Worked perfect on all updates before 20.7.2. Nothing has changed with any part of my setup at all. Both my Roamio Pro and Mini were affected with this update. Different receivers too, RP on HDMI A/V and Mini on Composite audio A/V (no optical audio output on Mini). Points to their software as far as I am concerned. Plus this update integrated the UI of the 3 latest platforms. Tivo, Inc is not capable of NOT screwing something up with that many changes. It's obvious, but I do not understand it.

Also regarding the C133 errors, they were already happening when I got my Roamio Pro in 10/2013 with 20.3.6.6. I think that is what it came with (was sloppy with my log in the beginning) and partially fixed in 11/2013 by 20.3.7.2 and then really fixed in 04/2014 by 20.4.1. I keep track (just checked my log)!!! We always blamed their servers and it was the servers, but also the software in the box. You don't remember? A simple disconnect from the Internet made them go away, giving us back MOST of the control of the box! The tivo boxes communicate too much with their servers, they always have. I had an XL4 for 15 months before my RP, but I had to run that in SD mode because the processor was so slow and there were much less problems in those days because the SD mode had less Internet traffic with them. Just a little history (the way I experienced it)...

Plus they did not fix the audio delay going in and out of Tivo Central until 12/2015 with 20.5.6.RC14! That always annoyed the crap out of me. That never happened with the XL4 in SD mode, so it surprised me when I got the RP. More Tivo history...


----------



## ClearToLand

BobCamp1 said:


> And *I just put RC24 into Quickmode on three different MPEG4 recordings 10 times each and had perfect audio sync every time*. And I have never had a C133 error, just the occasional blue spinning circles. *Some problems are cable provider, Internet provider, and channel specific and would almost require an engineer come to your house to replicate them*. I think Tivo could download an example recording off your DVR to analyze it further, if they still wanted to help you that is...
> 
> ...*I also think the FF and maybe the Quickmode issues are partly caused by the cable provider sending a non-compliant MPEG4 or MPEG2 feed*. I have seen similar FF issues on my FIOS DVR. While FFing and the recording reaches the blank space between certain commercials, especially the local ones, it will pause for a few seconds to get its bearings and then continue with the FF. These are the same commercials that Tivo struggles with, but the behavior is different. Have you tried ranting at your cable provider yet?


I've been recording:
ABC World News Tonight With David Muir
CBS 2 News at 11
in SD for almost two years (since my return to TiVo with a Roamio Basic in Sep 2015 after a decade with ReplayTV) and every day I watch them in QuickMode. The *DAY* my Roamio updated to 20.7.2 was the day QuickMode went "Out-of-Sync". I repeat this 'process' every day (or M-F for David Muir) and my results are consistent across constantly changing source material - the video is "Out-of-Sync" from the audio. Old fashioned SD in MPEG2 and I seriously doubt that FiOS changed something the SAME day that my Roamio updated.
Is it annoying? Yes
Is there anything I can do about it? No
Have I posted on this topic before this? No
I just wanted to add a 'Data Point' in that QuickMode on my Roamio Basic was 'broken' when 20.7.2 was installed.


----------



## denhearn

ericr74 said:


> Mine is also fed through an amp: an Onkyo receiver. Since my last post, I don't think the problem has occurred. It definitely started after the 20.7.2 update. In the previous update, Dolby kept getting disabled and I kept needing to turn it back on. I've always selected Dolby.


I haven't seen the problem for a while either. I have been waiting until it happens again to turn off dolby. It sounds like that may resolve the prob. (not sure how it will change the sound or stereo tho)


----------



## Phil_C

J in Scottsdale said:


> Anybody know how to downgrade to 20.7.1 just so I can verify if the problem is software related to the 20.7.2 upgrade???


The upgrade caused zero problems on my Premiere XL4. Everything is working OK. So I would say your Premiere has hardware problems or corrupted software.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Phil_C said:


> The upgrade caused zero problems on my Premiere XL4. Everything is working OK. So I would say your Premiere has hardware problems or corrupted software.


same with my pxl.


----------



## samccfl99

This seems to not affect Series4. Those who think these out of sync problems are all hardware errors, do not know much about programming bugs. It is not a coincidence that on 20.7.1 everything was fine and as soon as it updated to 20.7.2, the problems started. I noticed within a few minutes. It is absolutely Horrid on my Mini. Both were perfect before.

I Know It Was Them, Like Usual. Going to open another case and then call ERT!!!

*But first, I may be dealing with H IRMA. 25 years ago this happened to me with H Andrew. I always freak out. S FL is not equipped to handle a Cat 3 or 4! No where to run. Not set in stone, but almost. Wish Us Luck...*


----------



## ClearToLand

samccfl99 said:


> ...Those who think these out of sync problems are all hardware errors, do not know much about programming bugs. It is not a coincidence that on 20.7.1 everything was fine and as soon as it updated to 20.7.2, the problems started. I noticed within a few minutes. It is absolutely Horrid on my Mini. Both were perfect before.
> 
> I Know It Was Them, Like Usual. *Going to open another case* and then call ERT!!!


Please post (or PM me) the LINK to open a case. It sounds like this "Out-of-Sync" problem is not urgent enough for TiVo's attention (it's been at least a few weeks now), so the more cases get opened regarding it, the more exposure it gets and '_maybe_' someone will take a look at the code. [I also need to open a case on a "Roamio Remote That's Double Clicking" on my new OTA 1TB. Sure makes it difficult to navigate - always overshooting the mark. ]

Best of luck with the weather. raying: Do you have a basement? If not, is there a shelter you can go to? (Do you remember the Air Raid shelters from the Cold War Era in the 60s? IIRC, there were signs up on all of the NYC public schools. I think subway stations were also included.)


----------



## samccfl99

ClearToLand said:


> Please post (or PM me) the LINK to open a case. It sounds like this "Out-of-Sync" problem is not urgent enough for TiVo's attention (it's been at least a few weeks now), so the more cases get opened regarding it, the more exposure it gets and '_maybe_' someone will take a look at the code.
> 
> Best of luck with the weather. raying: Do you have a basement?


Just go to Tivo.com and go to your account and there will be a link to My Support on the left side and then click on Email Question. They do not directly answer on the case history anymore (idiots) and then they send you an email saying something ridiculous. All they can do even in L2 in CO, is report it to L3 in CA. It is very strange and hard to pin down. It has a mind of it's own with this problem. Like I said, they will probably STUMBLE on to it. I am 100% positive it is because they integrated the 3 platforms into one UI. I been reading about other problems people are having with the Bolt. They are going to make another RC or come up with 20.7.3 sooner or later.

There are NO basements in FL...LOLOLOL. I have shutters, but this may come in as a Cat 3 or more. Bad, Bad. OFF TO WALMART. Yes, it is 2 am. Easier now and it will start hopping here a lot ,if not today, then Wed. CRAP! Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Sparky1234

Florida high ground may be in West Virginia. With a Cat 3 or greater I'm leaving the local area.


----------



## J in Scottsdale

I called TiVo yesterday and after going through their "diagnostic procedure" I was easily able to reproduce the problem. The tech said I should be "assured that level 2 will be contacting me to resolve the problem. No worries." So far, no level 2.

Does anyone have any utilities for fixing corrupted software?

samccfl99... I have some great weather proofing for a small window if you like. It's almost the same size as a TiVo Premier XL.... actually, EXACTLY the same size!


----------



## atscntsc

atscntsc said:


> Today I spent a couple of hours on the phone with Tivo support in an attempt to load the 20.7.2 update, but we did not have any success. Support even made an attempt to push the update directly onto my box. My case has been escalated to engineering for further evaluation. I was told to call back in a couple of days to get current status on my case. I will report back when I have anything new to share on this issue.


This evening I checked my System Information and noticed a pending restart. It appears Tivo Support followed thru with my request and uploaded the 20.7.2 release at 4:42 PM PST. I just completed the restart and 20.7.2.RC24 is now installed and running.


----------



## Sparky1234

atscntsc said:


> This evening I checked my System Information and noticed a pending restart. It appears Tivo Support followed thru with my request and uploaded the 20.7.2 release at 4:42 PM PST. I just completed the restart and 20.7.2.RC24 is now installed and running.


Wow, was that responsive or coincidence?


----------



## BobCamp1

samccfl99 said:


> Just go to Tivo.com and go to your account and there will be a link to My Support on the left side and then click on Email Question. They do not directly answer on the case history anymore (idiots) and then they send you an email saying something ridiculous. All they can do even in L2 in CO, is report it to L3 in CA. It is very strange and hard to pin down. It has a mind of it's own with this problem. Like I said, they will probably STUMBLE on to it. I am 100% positive it is because they integrated the 3 platforms into one UI. I been reading about other problems people are having with the Bolt. They are going to make another RC or come up with 20.7.3 sooner or later.
> 
> There are NO basements in FL...LOLOLOL. I have shutters, but this may come in as a Cat 3 or more. Bad, Bad. OFF TO WALMART. Yes, it is 2 am. Easier now and it will start hopping here a lot ,if not today, then Wed. CRAP! Thanks for the well wishes.


I used to live in NC, and there aren't any basements there either. For those northerners reading this, the only reason basements exist is to put the foundation below the frost line so the house doesn't heave during the winter. But south of the Mason-Dixon line, the frost line is less than 18" from the surface. So unless you're really, really, really short, or you pay extra, you're not going to have a basement. I'm pretty sure Florida doesn't even has a frost line since it rarely goes below freezing there, and as a result all the houses are built on slabs.

Good luck with the hurricane! It sounds like it's going to be a really nasty one.


----------



## BobCamp1

ClearToLand said:


> I've been recording:
> 
> ABC World News Tonight With David Muir
> CBS 2 News at 11
> in SD for almost two years (since my return to TiVo with a Roamio Basic in Sep 2015 after a decade with ReplayTV) and every day I watch them in QuickMode. The *DAY* my Roamio updated to 20.7.2 was the day QuickMode went "Out-of-Sync". I repeat this 'process' every day (or M-F for David Muir) and my results are consistent across constantly changing source material - the video is "Out-of-Sync" from the audio. Old fashioned SD in MPEG2 and I seriously doubt that FiOS changed something the SAME day that my Roamio updated.
> 
> Is it annoying? Yes
> Is there anything I can do about it? No
> Have I posted on this topic before this? No
> I just wanted to add a 'Data Point' in that QuickMode on my Roamio Basic was 'broken' when 20.7.2 was installed.


I'll try this tonight, as I have FIOS as well. It's possible FIOS has been doing something wrong this entire time, and the previous Tivo software just happened to work before.


----------



## atscntsc

Sparky1234 said:


> Wow, was that responsive or coincidence?


It took a few days to resolve, and to be fair, yes responsive and successful. Here is my rough timeline working with customer support to resolve the issue.

8/28 - Contacted support via chat and was told that I should expect the update within 72 hours
8/31 - Contacted support via phone and discussed that my box was still not updating to 20.7.2. L1 support directed me to perform several network connections, reboots, and a reset, but the update would not occur. They gave up and escalated me to engineering support.
9/5 - Issue resolved. Given the 3 day holiday, their response was very good.

Maybe I will try calling and see if they left any notes on how the issue was resolved.


----------



## atscntsc

atscntsc said:


> Maybe I will try calling and see if they left any notes on how the issue was resolved.


Today I called support and they confirmed that my box was still mapped for the Mavrik Trial and that was preventing the update. Forum member tonyquan also reached the same conclusion and resolution. I was told that support now has instructions how to handle others with the same situation.

In summary, if your Roamio OTA is not updating to the latest release (20.7.2) and you were a participant in the Mavrik beta, call support and explain that your box needs to be released from the Mavrik beta to enable future software updates.


----------



## HerronScott

BobCamp1 said:


> used to live in NC, and there aren't any basements there either. For those northerners reading this, the only reason basements exist is to put the foundation below the frost line so the house doesn't heave during the winter. But south of the Mason-Dixon line, the frost line is less than 18" from the surface. So unless you're really, really, really short, or you pay extra, you're not going to have a basement. I'm pretty sure Florida doesn't even has a frost line since it rarely goes below freezing there, and as a result all the houses are built on slabs.


Basements are pretty much the norm around here in VA (and we're south of the Mason-Dixon line). 

Scott


----------



## oryan_dunn

With this update, I'm curious how long until we get the preview window in TiVo Central and the rest of the menus on the Mini...

There is now blank space on all those menus where the preview window should be.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattack

samccfl99 said:


> My, you have had Tivo since 2002? I always wondered what horrors the software was back then...


That's a pretty amusing comment, since I wish Tivos currently worked _AS WELL_ as Tivos did in 2002. I realize they weren't "officially" on the network (though later I did have either TivoNet or the other one of the network card hacks for S1 tivos), but S1s obviously didn't go spastic if it couldn't connect for a second/didn't REQUIRE a connection do simple things like "view upcoming episodes"...

and there's really only one NOTICEABLE bug I (and others here) remember noticing -- you could tell if there was going to be a conflict when setting a recording because the "wait" icon moved a few pixels diagonally in one direction before showing you the conflict message. Other than that, it had a consistent interface, and _worked_.

Yes, it was dirt slow, supported only tiny hard drives (even with hacks), only had 1 tuner.. But in terms of the *software*, it was mostly BETTER...

The other changes since then (esp more tuners) are obviously GREATLY appreciated.. and this is NOT a "it was all better then", since as I say it was DIRT SLOW...


----------



## BobCamp1

HerronScott said:


> Basements are pretty much the norm around here in VA (and we're south of the Mason-Dixon line).
> 
> Scott


VA (and WV) may be the exception due to the Appalachian Mountains. Eastern or western VA? I just looked it up and I can see basements existing in western/northern VA, as there is a dip over WV that would impact that area.

When I was in the Richmond area it was mostly crawl spaces, though those were newer houses. The map says you only have to dig 18" for frost line protection there, which means you'd have to dig another 54" to get a 6 foot high basement. Plus, if you live too close to the ocean, you wouldn't want a basement because it would be difficult to keep the water out.

I live in upstate NY where you have to dig 54" minimum anyway so everybody has a basement. OK, enough about frostlines....


----------



## BobCamp1

I'm noticing that 1x REW is a little rough. Not only is it choppy, but it's varying a little in speed. Anybody else see that?


----------



## IraF

Re: the Quick Mode audio/video sync problem: I opened a case with TiVo support today, just to put in my 2 cents about this problem, which I assumed they already knew about. They responded:

We apologize for the inconvenience. We are aware of this issue and currently investigating to find the cause and resolution. Just try to restart the device by unplugging the power cord and plug it back in. 

So - I hope that is reason to feel encouraged. They had the sync correct in the past, under all kinds of transmission and compression formats, so there is little doubt they can pull it off again. It just seems the code merge to reconcile UI differences on different hardware platforms introduced a glitch.

My fear is that the TiVo hardware is different enough that different hardware requires different sync timing. Depending on how its coded, it could be tricky handling it right on all the platforms from one code base.

Is Quick Mode available on older machines? Is it only broken on the Bolt, or are people with older machines finding the same problem? (My apologies for not re-reading this thread for that information.)

A hard reboot never hurts (I don't think), but it didn't have any effect in this case.


----------



## slowbiscuit

BobCamp1 said:


> I used to live in NC, and there aren't any basements there either. For those northerners reading this, the only reason basements exist is to put the foundation below the frost line so the house doesn't heave during the winter. But south of the Mason-Dixon line, the frost line is less than 18" from the surface. So unless you're really, really, really short, or you pay extra, you're not going to have a basement. I'm pretty sure Florida doesn't even has a frost line since it rarely goes below freezing there, and as a result all the houses are built on slabs.


I live in the ATL and there are TONS of houses with basements within walking distance of my house (including mine, with a full daylight basement). It's not a frost line thing.

Now if you live in a sandy soil or swampy area (FL, LA frex) then yeah you're not going to have a basement because the water table is not far below the ground.


----------



## samccfl99

J in Scottsdale said:


> I called TiVo yesterday and after going through their "diagnostic procedure" I was easily able to reproduce the problem. The tech said I should be "assured that level 2 will be contacting me to resolve the problem. No worries." So far, no level 2.
> 
> Does anyone have any utilities for fixing corrupted software?
> 
> samccfl99... I have some great weather proofing for a small window if you like. It's almost the same size as a TiVo Premier XL.... actually, EXACTLY the same size!


Been busy yaknow.... I think I have a few minutes tomorrow to put a new case in and then call useless ERT. I think they sent another patch down some days ago and the out of sync problems sometimes come now on MPEG-2 NOT in QM. This is ridiculous. Absolutely no change to my setup.

Anyway, I do not know if I will be here. IRMA was projecting to come straight into Miami and right up Broward and WPB counties. The eye wall was going to be next to us, which would be real bad. Coming in at 145 mpg with gusts to whatever. There are not many shutters that will help that. Got crappy accordians on my condo. NO ESCAPE NOW.

HURRICANE IRMA

HURRICANE IRMA

HEAVEN HELP US ALL DOWN HERE...


----------



## Sparky1234

atscntsc said:


> Today I called support and they confirmed that my box was still mapped for the Mavrik Trial and that was preventing the update. Forum member tonyquan also reached the same conclusion and resolution. I was told that support now has instructions how to handle others with the same situation.
> 
> In summary, if your Roamio OTA is not updating to the latest release (20.7.2) and you were a participant in the Mavrik beta, call support and explain that your box needs to be released from the Mavrik beta to enable future software updates.


Quick, Buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## BobCamp1

slowbiscuit said:


> I live in the ATL and there are TONS of houses with basements within walking distance of my house (including mine, with a full daylight basement). It's not a frost line thing.
> 
> Now if you live in a sandy soil or swampy area (FL, LA frex) then yeah you're not going to have a basement because the water table is not far below the ground.


Of course it is. Just Google it. If you want a basement in the south, you pay extra for it because it's a bunch of unnecessary digging. I'm not saying you CAN"T have a basement, just that most people don't pay extra for it.


----------



## lpwcomp

It's extra cost and extra digging pretty much everywhere.


----------



## JACKASTOR

Has anyone else experienced issues with your season passes being conflicted out but there really are none?


----------



## lessd

lpwcomp said:


> It's extra cost and extra digging pretty much everywhere.


What are you saying, in the north you almost have to have a basement or a frost line footing, a roof I guess is extra cost, but if it never rains why spend the money on one


----------



## atmuscarella

Yes a basement costs more than a crawl space or slab on grade pretty much everywhere. Just that the difference becomes less the deeper your frost free depth is. 

The lots typography and the areas water table level will determine if having a full below ground basement makes any sense or not. Home styles like raised ranches or split levels are sometimes chosen in areas where full below ground basements would likely have water issues. When I built my house I decided to go with a crawl space because several of the homes near buy had water issues in their full below ground basements and I wanted a ranch style house and didn't want to deal with wet or flooded basement issue. The crawl space cost me less than half the cost of a full basement and has never had any water/dampness issues. Several of my neighbors have had flooded basements during power outages.


----------



## lpwcomp

And that was my point. The house I lived in as a kid in Decatur, Ga had a basement. The one I owned as an adult in Littleton, Co didn't, only a crawlspace. It would have cost me @5k more for a basement. The one I owned in Marietta, Ga was on a slab.


----------



## slowbiscuit

BobCamp1 said:


> I'm not saying you CAN"T have a basement, just that most people don't pay extra for it.


Not what you said originally, but whatever. Basements down here are mostly driven by lot type (i.e. builder choice) not whether someone wants to pay extra for it. And that's been true for as long as suburbs have existed here.


----------



## MaryT

OK... so what happened to the Tivo guy? I really miss the little fella


----------



## lpwcomp

The merger took it all out of him and he has become a mere shadow of his former self.


----------



## JACKASTOR

lpwcomp said:


> The merger took it all out of him and he has become a mere shadow of his former self.


Yeah I can relate to that. Except my former shadow was slimmer and more svelte.


----------



## mrizzo80

atmuscarella said:


> Yes a basement costs more than a crawl space or slab on grade pretty much everywhere. Just that the difference becomes less the deeper your frost free depth is.
> 
> The lots typography and the areas water table level will determine if having a full below ground basement makes any sense or not.


If your lot contains Times New Roman or Comic Sans, a basement makes sense. If it's Helvetica or Arial, it doesn't.


----------



## MaryT

lpwcomp said:


> The merger took it all out of him and he has become a mere shadow of his former self.


Apparently


----------



## wtherrell

mrizzo80 said:


> If your lot contains Times New Roman or Comic Sans, a basement makes sense. If it's Helvetica or Arial, it doesn't.


Lol. A typo for a topo!


----------



## Johncv

lawnmowerdeth said:


> Can't stand the new theme. Don't know why companies feel the need to force UI changes on existing devices with no opt-out choice.


How many times do I have to explain it, the new UI free up memory to improve the speed and PQ of the TiVo.


----------



## Johncv

sharkster said:


> I've had a couple of incidences of audio/video out of sync lately, but it seemed like it was a cable problem, in my case. Not sure, but one night it was happening on one channel. I went to bed and that channel was also on one of the tuners on the bdrm Tivo and it was also out of sync at that same time. Other channels/tuners, however, no problems with it.
> 
> Usually, when it's been happening for me, I will be watching something and all of a sudden there is either a weird little pixelation blip that happens in a small part of the screen, or just some strange stop/go (can't explain) and then right after that the audio and video are out of sync. In those cases, it corrected after the next commercial segment. That kind of thing will drive me (more) crazy! I can't even watch while it's going on.


That sound like a cable problem, if it continues contact your cable provider.


----------



## Sparky1234

JACKASTOR said:


> Has anyone else experienced issues with your season passes being conflicted out but there really are none?


No.


----------



## Sparky1234

Johncv said:


> How many times do I have to explain it, the new UI free up memory to improve the speed and PQ of the TiVo.


Agree!


----------



## webminster

Since I got 20.7.2 on my Bolt+, it's been a lot more sluggish than .1. Sluggish moved through the menu and pauses/jerks. Also noticed (perhaps unrelated) a lot more blue spinners. Reboots sometimes helps, temporarily...


----------



## Sparky1234

webminster said:


> Since I got 20.7.2 on my Bolt+, it's been a lot more sluggish than .1. Sluggish moved through the menu and pauses/jerks. Also noticed (perhaps unrelated) a lot more blue spinners. Reboots sometimes helps, temporarily...


Sorry for your troubles. Not seeing that here.


----------



## TonyD79

webminster said:


> Since I got 20.7.2 on my Bolt+, it's been a lot more sluggish than .1. Sluggish moved through the menu and pauses/jerks. Also noticed (perhaps unrelated) a lot more blue spinners. Reboots sometimes helps, temporarily...


I got that kind of thing when it first arrived. One reboot and it has been fine ever since. That is a regular Bolt (Bolt Classic?).


----------



## JACKASTOR

webminster said:


> Since I got 20.7.2 on my Bolt+, it's been a lot more sluggish than .1. Sluggish moved through the menu and pauses/jerks. Also noticed (perhaps unrelated) a lot more blue spinners. Reboots sometimes helps, temporarily...


you get that as the TiVo does its clean up and downloads of updates that are massive in the back ground. it will pass


----------



## webminster

Well, it's been weeks... so I'm not thinking it will "pass" anymore. It's a Bolt Plus.


----------



## JoeKustra

webminster said:


> Well, it's been weeks... so I'm not thinking it will "pass" anymore. It's a Bolt Plus.


Since you don't have a wide-spread issue, I might suggest a CPI&TDL in case there is something causing the unit to work extra hard. TiVo's don't get slow, they just get busy. The trick is to remove what is making them busy.


----------



## idksmy

MaryT said:


> OK... so what happened to the Tivo guy? I really miss the little fella


Either buried in a crawl space or being held captive in a basement panic room.


----------



## Sparky1234

idksmy said:


> Either buried in a crawl space or being held captive in a basement panic room.


Free it for a price?


----------



## ovitmggw

IraF said:


> Re: the Quick Mode audio/video sync problem: I opened a case with TiVo support today, just to put in my 2 cents about this problem, which I assumed they already knew about. They responded:
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience. We are aware of this issue and currently investigating to find the cause and resolution. Just try to restart the device by unplugging the power cord and plug it back in.


Anyone had any other workarounds for this yet? I love quick mode, and it's been hit and miss getting it to stay in sync...even after a reboot.



> Is Quick Mode available on older machines? Is it only broken on the Bolt, or are people with older machines finding the same problem? (My apologies for not re-reading this thread for that information.)


Worked on roamio in the past too.


----------



## lpwcomp

Johncv said:


> How many times do I have to explain it, the new UI free up memory to improve the speed and PQ of the TiVo.





Sparky1234 said:


> Agree!


Then explain Hydra.


----------



## Sparky1234

lpwcomp said:


> Then explain Hydra.


What's Hydra?


----------



## lpwcomp

Sparky1234 said:


> What's Hydra?


Hydra in action.


----------



## Sparky1234

lpwcomp said:


> Hydra in action.


Checked it out, looks cool.

But can TiVo fix what we already have before moving on to yet another "improvement?"


----------



## sharkster

anybody get another sm change that removed that idiotic 'what to watch' thing on both tivo
central & in my shows?

(still broken arm - sorry for typing)

anyway - a huge yay for that. got it on liv rm bolt so far but now it's saying bdrm bolt is not on my acct. ck'd tivo acct yesterday & both still on acct so it's not that.

maybe when bdrm box gets that update it will fix that. not holding breath.


----------



## compnurd

Sparky1234 said:


> Checked it out, looks cool.
> 
> But can TiVo fix what we already have before moving on to yet another "improvement?"


No UI is ever going to bbe completely fixed before they change. That I am sure is part of the reason for going to a new UI is they can't fix certain bugs


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> anybody get another sm change that removed that idiotic 'what to watch' thing on both tivo
> central & in my shows?


Nope. It would be nice to lose it. Maybe they will move Help to TC and save me a lot of keystrokes. Nawww.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> Nope. It would be nice to lose it. Maybe they will move Help to TC and save me a lot of keystrokes. Nawww.


nope. all that chg'd was to remove that line from tc & from my shows. this is great. i always hated that.

too bad it seems every time they chg something they screw up something else


----------



## Sparky1234

sharkster said:


> nope. all that chg'd was to remove that line from tc & from my shows. this is great. i always hated that.
> 
> too bad it seems every time they chg something they screw up something else


That's my issue.


----------



## sharkster

that was short-lived. the 'what to watch' thing came back a day later.


----------



## Sparky1234

sharkster said:


> that was short-lived. the 'what to watch' thing came back a day later.


Crazy changes we don't want.


----------



## TonyD79

sharkster said:


> that was short-lived. the 'what to watch' thing came back a day later.


I think it needs to download so any network interruption or an update would make it go away.


----------



## sharkster

TonyD79 said:


> I think it needs to download so any network interruption or an update would make it go away.


ah, i see. i imagine you're right. at th time I just thought i had a dream come true


----------



## tim_m

So i have a quick question about the mini. When i first got tivo in March the mini after 90 minutes would go into sleep mode. This no longer happens the tv will stay on all night. Did they do something new in 20.7.2 to change this?


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> So i have a quick question about the mini. When i first got tivo in March the mini after 90 minutes would go into sleep mode. This no longer happens the tv will stay on all night. Did they do something new in 20.7.2 to change this?


If it would go into "sleep mode" (please define) after 90 minutes, I can't explain that. They did break the four hour tuner release with an earlier version of the software. I just put one Mini on-line, so I'll have to check when it releases its tuner. I'll be back.

There was a time when a Mini's name displayed on its host when it was on-line. Now it flips between the Mini's TSN and <another box>.


----------



## tim_m

JoeKustra said:


> If it would go into "sleep mode" (please define) after 90 minutes, I can't explain that. They did break the four hour tuner release with an earlier version of the software. I just put one Mini on-line, so I'll have to check when it releases its tuner. I'll be back.


4 hours my miatake, some nights i swear it never turns off some nights it does.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> 4 hours my miatake, some nights i swear it never turns off some nights it does.


Just tested four Mini units. All released their tuners after about four hours. I noticed a nicer warning message over the video before the disconnect. BTW, I usually put my Mini into Standby so that an EAS test doesn't wake it up.


----------



## mattack

OK, I see several other mentions of quick mode having out of sync audio from at least the beginning of the month. I've been on this release for a while, but only in the past week or so, have had the audio sync problem once in a while. I haven't yet been able to figure out whether it's specific to a certain channel or show. IIRC, pause then play or skip back didn't fix the problem. Even though it's incredibly annoying, for the things I use quick mode for (talk show segments, reality shows, etc), I still put up with it a few times.


----------



## Sparky1234

mattack said:


> OK, I see several other mentions of quick mode having out of sync audio from at least the beginning of the month. I've been on this release for a while, but only in the past week or so, have had the audio sync problem once in a while. I haven't yet been able to figure out whether it's specific to a certain channel or show. IIRC, pause then play or skip back didn't fix the problem. Even though it's incredibly annoying, for the things I use quick mode for (talk show segments, reality shows, etc), I still put up with it a few times.


Sounds like everyone is in a box.


----------



## minimeh

mattack said:


> ...in the past week or so, have had the audio sync problem once in a while... IIRC, pause then play or skip back didn't fix the problem...


I have been having good luck re-syncing with rewind x 1 for a couple of seconds, followed by play.


----------



## mattack

But to be clear, plenty of other times even recently, I HAVEN'T had sync issues, and I use quickmode A LOT.


----------



## Sparky1234

mattack said:


> But to be clear, plenty of other times even recently, I HAVEN'T had sync issues, and I use quickmode A LOT.


Quickmode syncs fine for me but everything sounds flatter.


----------



## Mikeguy

Multiple sync issues today, in playing last evening's shows--sometimes major mis-syncing. Always was fixed by pressing the 8-second review button.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I absolutely hate change but I don't mind this at all. 

One thing I do wish is that Search and To Do List weren't in the same menu (Can't remember if they were before but I don't think so). 

Is there a shortcut for either or both of those things?


----------



## lpwcomp

Hot4Bo said:


> I absolutely hate change but I don't mind this at all.
> 
> One thing I do wish is that Search and To Do List weren't in the same menu (Can't remember if they were before but I don't think so).
> 
> Is there a shortcut for either or both of those things?


"1" for 1P/SP Manager, "2" for To Do List, "3" for WishList Searches, "4" for Search, "5" for Browse, "6" for History.


----------



## gonzotek

lpwcomp said:


> "1" for 1P/SP Manager, "2" for To Do List, "3" for WishList Searches, "4" for Search, "5" for Browse, "6" for History.


And 1, 2, and 4 are pretty easy to remember mnemonically:
1 for *One*Pass
2 for *To*Do List
4 to Search *For* something


----------



## TonyD79

gonzotek said:


> And 1, 2, and 4 are pretty easy to remember mnemonically:
> 1 for *One*Pass
> 2 for *To*Do List
> 4 to Search *For* something


Further the mnemonic:

3 for (Granting) *Three* wishes.

it is 5 and 6 I never remember.


----------



## Hot4Bo

lpwcomp said:


> "1" for 1P/SP Manager, "2" for To Do List, "3" for WishList Searches, "4" for Search, "5" for Browse, "6" for History.


I'm sorry. Is it TiVo button then those numbers?


----------



## TonyD79

Hot4Bo said:


> I'm sorry. Is it TiVo button then those numbers?


Yes!

Or any way to get to Tivo Central.


----------



## aaronwt

Sparky1234 said:


> Quickmode syncs fine for me but everything sounds flatter.


That's because it is taking the DD5.1 signal and outputtingit as 2.0 PCM.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy

gonzotek said:


> And 1, 2, and 4 are pretty easy to remember mnemonically:
> 1 for *One*Pass
> 2 for *To*Do List
> 4 to Search *For* something





TonyD79 said:


> Further the mnemonic:
> 
> 3 for (Granting) *Three* wishes.
> 
> it is 5 and 6 I never remember.


You people are so clever, you beat me in posting this cute mnemonic trick, which I'm finally getting down.


----------



## Hot4Bo

This is awesome!!! I never knew this! I love TCF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattack

OK, one example of the audio sync issue was last night's World News Now.. I record the middle-of-the-night showing, and skim through it in the morning as I get ready, in quick mode for the bits I actually watch. Today I ran into the audio sync issue. Backing up a bit and playing again seemed to make it a little bit better, but it was still a bit off, for at least part of the show I watched.


----------



## Sparky1234

mattack said:


> OK, one example of the audio sync issue was last night's World News Now.. I record the middle-of-the-night showing, and skim through it in the morning as I get ready, in quick mode for the bits I actually watch. Today I ran into the audio sync issue. Backing up a bit and playing again seemed to make it a little bit better, but it was still a bit off, for at least part of the show I watched.


I solved the QM sound issue by viewing national news at 3X. Not worth watching opinions vice news.


----------



## Sparky1234

aaronwt said:


> That's because it is taking the DD5.1 signal and outputtingit as 2.0 PCM.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## JACKASTOR

I solved my HDMI 2.2 not being recognized. LOL I had to replace my Tv (haier) from Costco, and because Haier did not have a depot to service my Tv Costco refunded my money, so I got a replacement Tv same brand and model, and had additional issues with this brand new tv...... some how HDMI from my apple tv and Xbox were not working, there were artifacts like interference on the tv. So reluctantly I upgraded to a Vizio D55-E0 @ additional cost to me. And Voila Tivo Now stays on HDMI 2.2. So for whatever reason, some TV brands are not 100% compatible with Tivo when in 4k mode.

regards

Jack


----------



## compnurd

JACKASTOR said:


> I solved my HDMI 2.2 not being recognized. LOL I had to replace my Tv (haier) from Costco, and because Haier did not have a depot to service my Tv Costco refunded my money, so I got a replacement Tv same brand and model, and had additional issues with this brand new tv...... some how HDMI from my apple tv and Xbox were not working, there were artifacts like interference on the tv. So reluctantly I upgraded to a Vizio D55-E0 @ additional cost to me. And Voila Tivo Now stays on HDMI 2.2. So for whatever reason, some TV brands are not 100% compatible with Tivo when in 4k mode.
> 
> regards
> 
> Jack


I would say it is more the ports on the TV were not fully 4K compliant. For example the last few years Vizio only Had one hdmi 2.0 hdcp 2.2 port. The rest where hdmi 1.4. You get what you pay for with cheap TV's


----------



## JACKASTOR

compnurd said:


> I would say it is more the ports on the TV were not fully 4K compliant. For example the last few years Vizio only Had one hdmi 2.0 hdcp 2.2 port. The rest where hdmi 1.4. You get what you pay for with cheap TV's


Oh, I won't argue that point. But I will add that most tv brands only have 1 4k compliant HDMI port. And that is usually port #1. Regardless though I don't think tivo has done it's due diligence when it comes to 4k compliance, they might have but I don't think they have.


----------



## samccfl99

mattack said:


> But to be clear, plenty of other times even recently, I HAVEN'T had sync issues, and I use quickmode A LOT.


I know they know it is an issue, at least on my Roamio Pro and totally unacceptable on my MINI.

My theory is that they are patching the code since RC22 came out. They said RC24 was just a Bolt fix. It keeps changing. Mostly this happens in QM with MPEG-4 recordings, but I have seen it happen sometimes in regular mode on MPEG-2 the last few days. It is funny, when coming out of QM it takes time to sync back. Sometimes it does not and you have to press the replay button.

They are screwing around with this. They need to unscrew what they did. This did not happen in 20.7.1...

The MINI is absolutely hopeless in QM PERIOD!!!

And people actually want to sign up for this maybe Hydra beta test??? Maybe they should make a longer than 2 minute demo video. HOPELESS.

Also I recently purchased a Lifetime XL4 (2TB). Just needed more storage. It updated to 20.7.2 when I started it up (previous owner wiped it) and thankfully SD mode still works (remember that?). The only way this slow boat anchor will play correctly. I had an XL4 for about 16 months and had to run it in SD mode, then got sick of it and traded it in for the Roamio Pro. Recording are transferring fine, even with that crappy Tivo Online interface (another hopeless tivo project), but it beats transferring using the tivo...Oh and there is no SM on a Premiere...oh well, only store older stuff on it before SM came.


----------



## samccfl99

tim_m said:


> 4 hours my miatake, some nights i swear it never turns off some nights it does.


I researched it a long time ago when I got my MINI and I modified/wrote (stole most of the coding from the internet) and run a Windows Script on my desktop pc before I go to bed since I listen to it (tv not on) and need it on when I sleep. It sends 2 Guide requests every 30 minutes. I do that in case I want to go to sleep to a recording and when it ends, the next time a guide request is issued, it goes to the tuner it is assigned to. As usual, Tivo Inc does not know what the term "user options" really means.


----------



## compnurd

JACKASTOR said:


> Oh, I won't argue that point. But I will add that most tv brands only have 1 4k compliant HDMI port. And that is usually port #1. Regardless though I don't think tivo has done it's due diligence when it comes to 4k compliance, they might have but I don't think they have.


It was port 5 on vizio for the longest time

The output on the TiVo is fully hdmi 2.0a and hdcp 2.2 compliant


----------



## JACKASTOR

compnurd said:


> It was port 5 on vizio for the longest time
> 
> The output on the TiVo is fully hdmi 2.0a and hdcp 2.2 compliant


 I Think I will respectively disagree with the above statement. I do not think they are. there are too many complaints about hdmi issues.


----------



## compnurd

JACKASTOR said:


> I Think I will respectively disagree with the above statement. I do not think they are. there are too many complaints about hdmi issues.


And the same issues exist with directvs 4K box. It is well documented the specs on the bolt hdmi output. 99% of the time it is an issue with a cheap cable or the user not understanding there TV or avr specs. The same with the C61k


----------



## aaronwt

JACKASTOR said:


> Oh, I won't argue that point. But I will add that most tv brands only have 1 4k compliant HDMI port. And that is usually port #1. Regardless though I don't think tivo has done it's due diligence when it comes to 4k compliance, they might have but I don't think they have.


Even my lower end 2015 Sony has four HDCP 2.2, HDMI 2.0a, and 2160P60 hdmi inputs.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd

aaronwt said:


> Even my lower end 2015 Sony has four HDCP 2.2, HDMI 2.0a, and 2160P60 hdmi inputs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


My 2015 Samsung has 4 also It was the cheaper vizio type brands that only had 1. Also all newer mid low tv's have all ports fully spec'd


----------



## IraF

Re audio sync in Quick Mod:

I noticed yesterday that my Quick Mode audio appears synced on CBS - one of the few channels (and, I think, the only major channel) that Comcast is still transmitting in 1080i (which I gather is MPEG-2). I think I previously wrote in this thread that CBS was not in sync. I don't watch much CBS and hadn't noticed.

You can drive yourself a bit batty if you look very, very closely for audio sync, since I suppose many factors can slightly affect that, perhaps Home Theater receiver among other things. So I can't say that CBS is absolutely perfect sync, but it looks fine to me, while the non-sync'd channels remain significantly out of sync (with video well ahead of audio).


----------



## samccfl99

If it's IN sync when NOT in QM using an A/V and OUT of sync when in QM, then it's their software...which it is and has been since 20.7.2 came out. It's not a mystery when all your tivos worked properly on 20.7.1 and before and as soon as it updated to 20.7.2 it was immediately noticeable. Hacks, my favorite word for Tivo, Inc development AND TESTING...


----------



## krkaufman

jrtroo said:


> That is supposed to be an optional, un-reversable, update. Not this one.


Hmmm... maybe not so irreversible, per the screenshot in this post.

Also, 20.7.4 appears to be in the wild, per a followup post.


----------



## samccfl99

krkaufman said:


> Also, 20.7.4 appears to be in the wild, per a followup post.


Couldn't be fast enough for me. Maybe some people's problems will go away like magic...maybe not...

*but I think yes...hoping yes...as for Hydra, still want to see a longer demo...and then wait until next year!!! No trust in their downgrade coding...*


----------



## tim_m

Interesting, Hydra can't be that far off it those apps are appearing when you get the 20.7.4 update.


----------



## Sparky1234

samccfl99 said:


> Couldn't be fast enough for me. Maybe some people's problems will go away like magic...maybe not...
> 
> *but I think yes...hoping yes...as for Hydra, still want to see a longer demo...and then wait until next year!!! No trust in their downgrade coding...*


Totally agree!


----------



## wbrightfl

I hope Hydra isn't as dysfunctional and non-user friendly as the new Hulu Experience from hell recently released. Massive customer backlash to Hulu and a lot of account cancellations, including me. TIVO should be reading the complaints in Hulu's Facebook, it's endless posts from upset customers, then make tweaks to avoid hurting the brand.


----------



## sharkster

For whatever it's worth - remember when I first got 7.2 and suddenly I couldn't use MRV and transferring shows took 4.5 to 6 hours for a one hour HD show? Furthermore, The boxes began, at that same time, to only see each other intermittently (although if I was transferring it wouldn't stop even if the other box was now showing in 'my shows')?

Anyway, since I have a dual band router (from Charter - it's their equipment rented to me), one day I decided to change my network from the one that ends with 2G to the one that ends with 5G. At that time things got normal again between boxes - there is no intermittancy with each of them seeing each other, MRV is flawless again, and it takes about 6 minutes to transfer a one-hour hd show (wireless network).

I don't know why the 2G became suddenly ineffective, but am glad that things are back to normal with the 5G. I just don't know if maybe I'm supposed to be paying more yo use that one. I can't imagine I am, if it's right there in the same router and just a matter of choosing the other 'network' listed (same network ID except for the 2G/5G thing.

I don't know if that will help anybody else, but just wanted to share that info, FWIW.


----------



## krkaufman

Maybe your 2.4GHz wireless network was on a wireless channel shared with another nearby neighbor's wireless network, causing congestion?


----------



## sharkster

krkaufman said:


> Maybe your 2.4GHz wireless network was on a wireless channel shared with another nearby neighbor's wireless network, causing congestion?


That could make sense, but the only thing that perplexes me is that my network became so much less effective, ONLY with my Tivos, at the exact time that my first box got the 7.2 update. For all other internet use, there was no change in speed or quality and everything in my house is on the same wireless network.

I guess it could be a coincidence, but I don't know.


----------



## samccfl99

Sparky1234 said:


> Totally agree!


How did that user get 20.7.4 anyway? Anyone know? He did not seem to know, so he could not have been a tester or whatever.


----------



## idksmy

samccfl99 said:


> How did that user get 20.7.4 anyway? Anyone know? He did not seem to know, so he could not have been a tester or whatever.


As I just posted in another thread, my Roamio Basic is running 20.7.4 and it is not involved in any testing nor involved in whatever. Like EVERY Tivo software change it gets pushed to the device.


----------



## 241705

My Roamio and my Bolt are both running 20.7.4. I don't know for sure when the update happened, but the Bolt is only 2 weeks old; it did get an update when I first set it up but I did not check the version at that time.


----------



## Sparky1234

sharkster said:


> That could make sense, but the only thing that perplexes me is that my network became so much less effective, ONLY with my Tivos, at the exact time that my first box got the 7.2 update. For all other internet use, there was no change in speed or quality and everything in my house is on the same wireless network.
> 
> I guess it could be a coincidence, but I don't know.


Are you using Netgear routers? There are Wi-Fi and bandwidth problems with their recent and newest firmware "fixes."


----------



## JoeKustra

Sparky1234 said:


> Are you using Netgear routers? There are Wi-Fi and bandwidth problems with their recent and newest firmware "fixes."


Do you know the firmware version that has problems?

I found that the internal wireless of a Roamio was very slow at 5GHZ. It was really slow at 2.4GHz even though the signal was stronger. A Bolt is faster from what I have seen posted.


----------



## Sparky1234

JoeKustra said:


> Do you know the firmware version that has problems?
> 
> I found that the internal wireless of a Roamio was very slow at 5GHZ. It was really slow at 2.4GHz even though the signal was stronger. A Bolt is faster from what I have seen posted.


Reported on blogs with ver 1.0.7.. to 1.0.9... Those with problems are reverting back to 1.0.6... which seems to solve their problems. I'm running ver 1.0.9 early version without a problem and waiting for fixes to fix before installing ver 1.0.9.12 which is a security fix.


----------



## samccfl99

If one has Cable, why would one use Wifi? Moca works real well. Or Ethernet if the place is wired.


----------



## JoeKustra

Sparky1234 said:


> Reported on blogs with ver 1.0.7.. to 1.0.9... Those with problems are reverting back to 1.0.6... which seems to solve their problems. I'm running ver 1.0.9 early version without a problem and waiting for fixes to fix before installing ver 1.0.9.12 which is a security fix.


Must be a different device. My R8000 has four digits for its firmware. I run 1.0.3.36 since an upgrade changes the UI too much.


----------



## Sparky1234

JoeKustra said:


> Must be a different device. My R8000 has four digits for its firmware. I run 1.0.3.36 since an upgrade changes the UI too much.


R7000 sorry for any confusion.


----------



## sharkster

Sparky1234 said:


> Are you using Netgear routers? There are Wi-Fi and bandwidth problems with their recent and newest firmware "fixes."


Hi! I just went into my router and see that the verion is 1.0.3.6. I've had that router for a while now and I've never been one to do updates on a router unless there are specific problems that dictate it. So I guess I'm good there. 

As to the question of another about using wireless - I appreciate the info and know that being fully wired is the best of all choices. But ther is no way I'd be able to wire my house. So far, over quite a few years, I've done pretty well with wireless networks so I'm glad for that as it's pretty much my one choice.  The MOCA thing - a guy at Tivo years ago tried to get me to try that for another problem I had back then and I was unable to get that to work so I returned the equipment. Granted, I don't rule out that some of that could have been due to my own inability and lack of knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Sparky1234

sharkster said:


> Hi! I just went into my router and see that the verion is 1.0.3.6. I've had that router for a while now and I've never been one to do updates on a router unless there are specific problems that dictate it. So I guess I'm good there.
> 
> As to the question of another about using wireless - I appreciate the info and know that being fully wired is the best of all choices. But ther is no way I'd be able to wire my house. So far, over quite a few years, I've done pretty well with wireless networks so I'm glad for that as it's pretty much my one choice.  The MOCA thing - a guy at Tivo years ago tried to get me to try that for another problem I had back then and I was unable to get that to work so I returned the equipment. Granted, I don't rule out that some of that could have been due to my own inability and lack of knowledge on the subject.


I prefer wired Cat 6 over Wi-Fi but whatever works for you is best for you.


----------



## tim_m

I used wifi at first for my Roamio but one day the mini kept losing connection so i hooked up to ethernet and had not issue since.


----------



## krkaufman

sharkster said:


> The MOCA thing - a guy at Tivo years ago tried to get me to try that for another problem I had back then and I was unable to get that to work so I returned the equipment. Granted, I don't rule out that some of that could have been due to my own inability and lack of knowledge on the subject.


Well, we're here for you if you want to take another swim at MoCA, even if only to nibble at it to see how it tastes. (i.e. Maybe a quick assessment of whether MoCA would even be workable.)

As an aside, a wired backbone can help improve a wireless network by pulling secondary access point traffic off the airwaves, and leaving wireless for those devices that don't have any other option. MoCA can be used for more than just connecting your TiVo devices.


----------



## samccfl99

When I got my Mini, I set up the Moca. I had an adapter from Tivo (ERT in the good ole days when they actually did some good) that they sent me for free quite a while before for a problem I was having and I never used it. I just plugged it in and put the modem coax cable into it and back out to the modem and changed the network setting on my Roamio Pro and set up the Mini and voila...worked right away. Also much faster transfer rate when using KMTTG. When I recently got that used LS XL4 for the extra 2GB storage, I put a Decent splitter in the living room and hooked it up Moca too. Something in my condo blocks a lot of the wifi signal between the living room and the office room. Always has...it's weird.


----------



## sharkster

krkaufman said:


> Well, we're here for you if you want to take another swim at MoCA, even if only to nibble at it to see how it tastes. (i.e. Maybe a quick assessment of whether MoCA would even be workable.)
> 
> As an aside, a wired backbone can help improve a wireless network by pulling secondary access point traffic off the airwaves, and leaving wireless for those devices that don't have any other option. MoCA can be used for more than just connecting your TiVo devices.


Thanks! I do appreciate that. However, I've read about these things here over the years a few times and the whole thing - from a to z - is just way over my head.

I love my electronics, love to maintain them properly, can hook most things up, and like to learn more. But I seem to have a mental block in some areas, such as this, to the extend that you might as well be speaking Greek. If I could just pay somebody to come to my house and wire the place up I would do that and, knowing me, I'd watch every bit of it and learn as much a I could.

Heck, when Charter first brought my new router and modem I watched everything he did and made sure I knew all that was going on. The one odd thing - when I asked the guy the URL to get into the router to see settings and such, he just shined me on and told me that I don't need to do any of that. Uh, really? Took like 2 seconds to get in there anyway. Don't know why he didn't want me in there, but I've always gone in to make sure of numerous things. Maybe it's just a thing when you rent the router. I always purchased mine before this.


----------



## krkaufman

sharkster said:


> Thanks! I do appreciate that. However, I've read about these things here over the years a few times and the whole thing - from a to z - is just way over my head.
> 
> I love my electronics, love to maintain them properly, can hook most things up, and like to learn more. But I seem to have a mental block in some areas, such as this, to the extend that you might as well be speaking Greek.


Eh, MoCA's really not all that complicated. If you understand Wi-Fi or Powerline, MoCA's really no different. Each tech needs a primary access point to bridge between the specific media (air, electrical lines, coax) and your router's Ethernet LAN, and then each client either needs a built-in or external adapter for the associated networking technology.

Wireless is just a whole lot simpler because the main wireless access point/bridge is built-in in your typical router. Oh, and every room in the house comes with built-in air. 

Anyway, here if needed.


----------



## krkaufman

sharkster said:


> The one odd thing - when I asked the guy the URL to get into the router to see settings and such, he just shined me on and told me that I don't need to do any of that.


Odd? Or annoyingly typical?


----------



## pshivers

krkaufman said:


> Odd? Or annoyingly typical?


Short answer, He didn't know....


----------



## pshivers

Just upgraded to a TCL 49S405 49-Inch 4K Ultra HD Roku Smart LED TV in the master bedroom.

Way more TV than I needed but for just over $350, why not? Added a smart switch to my Actiontec MoCa Adapter that I added last year to my Tivo Mini when it's built in MoCa died. Nice not needing a separate Ethernet run to the Master Bedroom. The new TV has wireless, but I prefer wired for all that video streaming going on.

Everything is streaming nicely, but what can I plug into the other 6 Ethernet ports I now have available???? -lol-


----------



## sharkster

pshivers said:


> Short answer, He didn't know....


Oh, I never thought of that. It seems such a rudimentary thing that even I know how to get into the router, find my way around, and do stuff. Could be, though!


----------



## Sparky1234

sharkster said:


> Oh, I never thought of that. It seems such a rudimentary thing that even I know how to get into the router, find my way around, and do stuff. Could be, though!


Router info is usually listed in VERY small print on a label on the bottom of the device.


----------



## sharkster

This morning I noticed my living rm Bolt had restarted overnight so I checked and saw that it received 7.4. Only thing I'm really noticing different is that when you put your cursor on 'Apps' you don't have to see all those extra ones anymore. When you go to 'add and manage apps' it is extended down to where you can uncheck those extra ones. Yay for that. I hate clutter.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> This morning I noticed my living rm Bolt had restarted overnight so I checked and saw that it received 7.4. Only thing I'm really noticing different is that when you put your cursor on 'Apps' you don't have to see all those extra ones anymore. When you go to 'add and manage apps' it is extended down to where you can uncheck those extra ones. Yay for that. I hate clutter.


This may be a Bolt-only release. I have never had any problems with the Apps screens (except that iHeartRadio and Pandora are always on the Apps display).


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> This may be a Bolt-only release. I have never had any problems with the Apps screens (except that iHeartRadio and Pandora are always on the Apps display).


Ahh, I see. At least now you can delete those and that pleases me - neat and tidy.


----------



## idksmy

JoeKustra said:


> This may be a Bolt-only release. I have never had any problems with the Apps screens (except that iHeartRadio and Pandora are always on the Apps display).


It is not a Bolt only release. My Roamio Basic has been at 20.7.4RC2 for several weeks.


----------



## JoeKustra

idksmy said:


> It is not a Bolt only release. My Roamio Basic has been at 20.7.4RC2 for several weeks.


Thanks. Very interesting.


----------



## JandS

Our Roamio Pro has been on 20.7.4RC2 for at least a week or two. It did two unexpected reboots, one about 8pm last night (Monday) while we were watching a recorded show, and another this morning. The upstairs Premiere didn't do either reboot.


----------



## JoeKustra

JandS said:


> Our Roamio Pro has been on 20.7.4RC2 for at least a week or two. It did two unexpected reboots, one about 8pm last night (Monday) while we were watching a recorded show, and another this morning. The upstairs Premiere didn't do either reboot.


My Premiere is still on the old menu system. So far, this update is only for menu items, so a Premiere won't be affected. Still no update on the release notes page. I sure miss Margret.


----------



## JandS

_Arrrrrgh! Here's a VERY ANNOYING thing that changed after the two reboots yesterday/today. Roamio Plus, 6 tuner, cable. Have been on 20.7.4RC2 for a couple of weeks._

*Moved posting to the 20.7.4 has arrived! thread here:*

20.7.4 has arrived!


----------



## JoeKustra

Someone with 7.2.4 needs to start a thread.


----------



## tim_m

It appears i'm getting the update now when i rebooted. Very strange it didn't say pending restart anywhere.


----------



## compnurd

Apparently I got it at some point also lol


----------



## tim_m

And now after rebooting to install the update the data is updating.


----------



## idksmy

JoeKustra said:


> Someone with 7.2.4 needs to start a thread.


I just started a thread about 20.7.4.


----------



## krkaufman

idksmy said:


> I just started a thread about 20.7.4.


20.7.4 has arrived!


----------



## JoeKustra

tim_m said:


> It appears i'm getting the update now when i rebooted. Very strange it didn't say pending restart anywhere.


Seems that's the secret sauce. No "Pending", just a restart. I wonder how long this has been pending?


----------

